#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-09
<ubotu> New bug: #104570 in powermanagement-interface (main) "[apport]  gdm-signal crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104570
<ubotu> New bug: #104574 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_text_btree_get_line_at_char()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104574
<ubotu> New bug: #104576 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104576
<ubotu> New bug: #104577 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104577
<ubotu> New bug: #104578 in hubackup (universe) ""home user backup" tool should allow backing up extra folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104578
<ubotu> New bug: #104579 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer window stretches across 4 desktops (update feisty's mplayer to svn version!!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104579
<ubotu> New bug: #104580 in Ubuntu "KDE windows w/ children continually flash (notify) in GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104580
<ubotu> New bug: #104581 in Ubuntu "Random freezes with "exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104581
<ubotu> New bug: #104582 in wmsysmon (universe) "Please sync wmsysmon from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104582
<ubotu> New bug: #104583 in wmmoonclock (universe) "Please sync wmmoonclock from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104583
<ubotu> New bug: #104584 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV in yyparse()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104584
<ubotu> New bug: #104585 in tripwire (universe) "Please sync tripwire from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104585
<ubotu> New bug: #104586 in emerald (universe) "crashed when trying to select "Always on visible workspace" in beryl window manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104586
<ubotu> New bug: #104587 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs() ; crashed while shutting the program down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104587
<ubotu> New bug: #104588 in nautilus (main) "SSH from shell triggers VFS password dialog in Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104588
<ubotu> New bug: #104590 in aiccu (universe) "AICCU halts during post-installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104590
<ubotu> New bug: #104591 in bluez-utils (main) "Can't compile passkey-agent.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104591
<ubotu> New bug: #104593 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104593
<ubotu> New bug: #104592 in transcriber (universe) "Please merge transcriber 1.5.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104592
<ubotu> New bug: #104594 in Ubuntu "USB automounting broken after feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104594
<ubotu> New bug: #104596 in Ubuntu "System fails to resume from suspend to ram in Edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104596
<ubotu> New bug: #104597 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_rectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104597
<ubotu> New bug: #104598 in sound-juicer (main) "Installing Sound Juicer in XUbuntu Feisty doesn't retrieve track info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104598
<ubotu> New bug: #104599 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_list_get_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104599
<ubotu> New bug: #104595 in mdadm (main) "qemu image with root on lvm on md fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104595
<ubotu> New bug: #104600 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104600
<ubotu> New bug: #104601 in timidity (universe) "Please merge timidity 2.13.2-11 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104601
<ubotu> New bug: #104602 in Ubuntu "root password visible at emergency console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104602
<ubotu> New bug: #104603 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "[apport]  nm-ppp-auth-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 67881)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104603
<ubotu> New bug: #104604 in kdebase (main) "[feisty] [kubuntu] Konqueror don't show navigation bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104604
<ubotu> New bug: #104605 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104605
<ubotu> New bug: #104606 in Ubuntu "GLib threading system not initialised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104606
<ubotu> New bug: #104607 in firefox (main) "Firefox is not letting me save images. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104607
<ubotu> New bug: #104609 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl should depend on beryl-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104609
<ubotu> New bug: #104610 in gnue-appserver (universe) "[apport]  gnue-appserver crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104610
<ubotu> New bug: #104611 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu does not boot after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104611
<ubotu> New bug: #104612 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104612
<ubotu> New bug: #104613 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager does not correctly enable XvMC with nVidia binary graphics drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104613
<ubotu> New bug: #94484 in hddtemp (universe) "Database /etc/hddtemp.db out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94484
<ubotu> New bug: #94479 in network-manager (main) "EAP TTLS support for network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94479
<ubotu> New bug: #104614 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104614
<ubotu> New bug: #104615 in evolution (main) "cant save attachment in existing folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104615
<ubotu> New bug: #104616 in gnue-appserver (universe) "[apport]  gnue-appserver crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104616
<ubotu> New bug: #104617 in gnome-media (main) "CMI8738 5.1 center speaker is mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104617
<ubotu> New bug: #104618 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with StopIteration in watch_IsoBuilder_pty_callback()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104618
<ubotu> New bug: #104619 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with KeyError in mount()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104619
<ubotu> New bug: #104620 in hubackup (universe) "hubackup stopped loading after update in(feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104620
<ubotu> New bug: #104621 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104621
<ubotu> New bug: #104622 in digikam (main) "digikam crashes when updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104622
<jjesse> wow its funny how many of the bugs i've subscribed to can be rejected due to lack of response from the initial requestor
<ubotu> New bug: #104624 in Ubuntu "can't print anymore on my Samsung ML1710" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104624
<ubotu> New bug: #104625 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::SWF::SWFHandlers::ActionCallMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104625
<ubotu> New bug: #104626 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104626
<ubotu> New bug: #104627 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104627
<ubotu> New bug: #104628 in firefox (main) "Firefox segfaults when launched with a URL as an argument" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104628
<ubotu> New bug: #104629 in valknut (universe) "[apport]  valknut crashed with SIGSEGV in CString::CString()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104629
<ubotu> New bug: #104630 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer ppc crash due to incorrect use of fsqrt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104630
<ubotu> New bug: #104631 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in wobblyHandleEvent()lin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104631
<ubotu> New bug: #104632 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with EOF in read_nonblocking()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104632
<ubotu> New bug: #104633 in texmacs (universe) "[apport]  texmacs.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104633
<ubotu> New bug: #104634 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104634
<ubotu> New bug: #104635 in Ubuntu "Emachines W2646 fan dies at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104635
<ubotu> New bug: #104637 in pyparsing (universe) "pyparsing 1.4.5 released in dec 06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104637
<ubotu> New bug: #104638 in Ubuntu "occasional lockups in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104638
<ubotu> New bug: #104639 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104639
<ubotu> New bug: #104640 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104640
<ubotu> New bug: #104641 in postfix (main) "[apport]  package postfix failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104641
<ubotu> New bug: #104642 in mailx (main) "[apport]  package mailx failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104642
<ubotu> New bug: #104643 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop crashes when "show icons on desktop" is disabled in behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104643
<ubotu> New bug: #104644 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104644
<ubotu> New bug: #104645 in firefox (main) "Firefox randomly crashes on Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104645
<ubotu> New bug: #104646 in gnome-panel (main) "Main panel disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104646
<ubotu> New bug: #104648 in dhcdbd (main) "[apport]  dhcdbd crashed with SIGSEGV in vsnprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104648
<ubotu> New bug: #104647 in Ubuntu "beagle stuck in indexing loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104647
<ubotu> New bug: #104649 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic "Generate package download script" generates malformed wget commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104649
<ubotu> New bug: #104650 in nvu (universe) "Suddenly crash while deleting an image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104650
<ubotu> New bug: #104651 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_list_get_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104651
<ubotu> New bug: #104652 in update-manager (main) "sysvinit prevents system from an upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104652
<ubotu> New bug: #104653 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104653
<ubotu> New bug: #104654 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Transmission" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104654
<ubotu> New bug: #104655 in firefox (main) " " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104655
<ubotu> New bug: #104656 in gftp (main) "Unhelpful dialog upon cancelling a download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104656
<ubotu> New bug: #104657 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org can't open StarWriter 5 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104657
<ubotu> New bug: #104658 in refpolicy (universe) "Please sync refpolicy (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104658
<ubotu> New bug: #104659 in skencil (universe) "Skencil does not launch in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104659
<ubotu> New bug: #104660 in mplayer (multiverse) "[apport]  mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_g_proxy_call()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104660
<ubotu> New bug: #104661 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104661
<ubotu> New bug: #104662 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104662
<ubotu> New bug: #104664 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() after using the "Run Application" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104664
<ubotu> New bug: #104663 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office recovery window opens maximized vertically beyond the limits of screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104663
<ubotu> New bug: #104665 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Cannot set burn speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104665
<ubotu> New bug: #104666 in Ubuntu "screen shot bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104666
<ubotu> New bug: #104667 in gnome-mount (main) "[apport]  duplicate of 83972 gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104667
<ubotu> New bug: #104668 in pysol (universe) "ImportError: cannot import name constructRandom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104668
<ubotu> New bug: #104669 in ubiquity (main) "installer creshes in grub install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104669
<ubotu> New bug: #104672 in dbus (main) "My USB mp3player is always automounted withou writing permission" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104672
<ubotu> New bug: #104671 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in ff_mpeg4_decode_mb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104671
<ubotu> New bug: #104673 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "drm lockups on g965 hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104673
<ubotu> New bug: #104674 in installation-locale (main) "unable to install 6.06.1 on 3000 e-machine  loaded 7.04 ok why?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104674
<ubotu> New bug: #104675 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm crashed when selecting artist/station" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104675
<ubotu> New bug: #104676 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104676
<ubotu> New bug: #104677 in picard (universe) "[apport]  picard crashed with AssertionError in albumFilesRemoved()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104677
<ubotu> New bug: #104678 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104678
<ubotu> New bug: #104679 in authtool (universe) "Caching support in authtool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104679
<ubotu> New bug: #104680 in lincity-ng (universe) "game crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104680
<ubotu> New bug: #104681 in upgrade-system (universe) "Upgrade system fails in Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104681
<ubotu> New bug: #104682 in camstream (universe) "camstream crash when I change size image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104682
<ubotu> New bug: #104683 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104683
<ubotu> New bug: #104684 in apport (main) "apport_apport-checkreports.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104684
<ubotu> New bug: #104685 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  openoffice.org impress insert movie & sound doesnt work in kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104685
<ubotu> New bug: #104686 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with AttributeError in sig_help_context()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104686
<ubotu> New bug: #104687 in libgnome2-wnck-perl (universe) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_screen_get_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104687
<ubotu> New bug: #104688 in Ubuntu "swsusp/hibernation boots up instead of resuming (dup-of: 66637)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104688
<ubotu> New bug: #104689 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in change_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104689
<ubotu> New bug: #104690 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with signal 7 in __var_Set()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104690
<ubotu> New bug: #104691 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104691
<ubotu> New bug: #104693 in Ubuntu "Feisty/Gnome: unmounting volumes on the desktop doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104693
<ubotu> New bug: #104695 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() - after clicking refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104695
<ubotu> New bug: #104696 in Ubuntu "Feisty: resume from S3: no pppd is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104696
<ubotu> New bug: #104697 in initramfs-tools (main) "Include filesystem checking utilities into initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104697
<ubotu> New bug: #104698 in vlc (universe) "vlc taking 100% cpu when started in daemon mode with rc control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104698
<ubotu> New bug: #104699 in Ubuntu "Feisty: resume from S3: minor USB glitches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104699
<ubotu> New bug: #104700 in Ubuntu "no install of konq-kim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104700
<ubotu> New bug: #104701 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in on_window_main_delete_event()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104701
<ubotu> New bug: #104702 in network-manager (main) "network-manager randomly connects to different wifi essids" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104702
<ubotu> New bug: #104704 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104704
<ubotu> New bug: #104703 in apport (main) "unclear string "genuine package"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104703
<ubotu> New bug: #104705 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104705
<ubotu> New bug: #104706 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104706
<ubotu> New bug: #104707 in azureus (universe) "system shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104707
<ubotu> New bug: #104708 in irssi (main) "cleft and cright don't backward_word nor forward_word" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104708
<ant_ipop> i need help reporting a bug: its a problem about kde freezing, what package/product should i choose for the report ?
<ubotu> New bug: #104711 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104711
<ubotu> New bug: #104710 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Metacity crash when loading page with Japanese text in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104710
<ubotu> New bug: #104712 in Ubuntu "Hibernate Thinkpad 600e, no sound after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104712
<ubotu> New bug: #104713 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Kubuntu installer freezes at 85%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104713
<ubotu> New bug: #104714 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with AttributeError in serve_forever()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104714
<ubotu> New bug: #104715 in wammu (universe) "Version 0.19 is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104715
<ubotu> New bug: #104716 in Ubuntu "open-office update fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104716
<ubotu> New bug: #104717 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104717
<ubotu> New bug: #104718 in nautilus (main) "search in Nautilus : no path to the folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104718
<ubotu> New bug: #104719 in nautilus (main) "Ergonomy in property window: the path to the file is not fully printed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104719
<ubotu> New bug: #104720 in tinyerp-server (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-server.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104720
<ubotu> New bug: #104721 in tinyerp-server (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-server.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104721
<ubotu> New bug: #104723 in ubiquity (main) "GRUB not into MBR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104723
<ubotu> New bug: #104724 in Ubuntu "GTK apps freezing randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104724
<ubotu> New bug: #104725 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104725
<ubotu> New bug: #104726 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto isn't working at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104726
<ubotu> New bug: #104727 in r-cran-psy (universe) "DIstro-upgrade stops on lacking script in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104727
<ubotu> New bug: #104728 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  KompoZer" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104728
<ubotu> New bug: #104729 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV after enabling fglrx driver in restricted drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104729
<ubotu> New bug: #104730 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104730
<ubotu> New bug: #104732 in update-manager (main) "Feisty beta updater fails using fast unreliable net connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104732
<ubotu> New bug: #104733 in Ubuntu "desktop effects cause desktop to be mangled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104733
<ubotu> New bug: #104734 in system-config-cluster (main) "[apport]  system-config-cluster.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104734
<ubotu> New bug: #104735 in openoffice.org (main) "doc converter crash in OpenOffice 2.2 on Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104735
<ubotu> New bug: #104736 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104736
<ubotu> New bug: #104737 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104737
<ubotu> New bug: #104738 in net-snmp (main) "net-snmp-config should use /bin/bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104738
<ubotu> New bug: #104739 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104739
<ubotu> New bug: #104740 in gxine (main) "gxine crashes x on running it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104740
<ubotu> New bug: #104744 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104744
<ubotu> New bug: #104745 in Ubuntu "Change Toshiba Portege R100 screen brightness corrupts X resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104745
<ubotu> New bug: #104743 in Ubuntu "wireless network (ralink usb) not working in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104743
<ubotu> New bug: #104746 in freetype (main) "dapper: thunderbird crashes after upgrade at 2007-03-11  when ms-ttf-tahoma installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104746
<ubotu> New bug: #104747 in openoffice.org (main) "Memory use increases rapidly as I type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104747
<ubotu> New bug: #104748 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in myx_dbm_get_default_storage_engine()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104748
<ubotu> New bug: #104749 in openoffice.org (main) "open office 2.2.0-1ubuntu2 from April 5th: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104749
<ubotu> New bug: #104751 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager loses keymap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104751
<ubotu> New bug: #104752 in openoffice.org (main) "listfields on tablecolumns doesn't work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104752
<ubotu> New bug: #104753 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with AttributeError in display()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104753
<ubotu> New bug: #104754 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Report a problem item is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104754
<ubotu> New bug: #104755 in gnomescan (universe) "[apport]  flegita crashed with SIGSEGV in gsb_scanner_get_geometry()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104755
<ubotu> New bug: #104756 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager does not prompt for password on ppc machines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104756
<ubotu> New bug: #104758 in Ubuntu "Virtual console switching doesn't work under X on Toshiba Portege R100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104758
<ubotu> New bug: #104759 in ud (universe) "delirous uptime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104759
<ubotu> New bug: #104760 in nautilus-sendto (main) "[apport]  nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104760
<ubotu> New bug: #104762 in gnome-panel (main) "Keyboard indicator cant be added to pannel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104762
<ubotu> New bug: #104763 in mysql-admin (universe) "[apport]  mysql-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104763
<ubotu> New bug: #104765 in totem (main) "Totem was crashed when the monitor has "wake up"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104765
<ubotu> New bug: #104766 in linux-meta (main) "ipw3945 doesnt work after update to kernel 2.6.20-13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104766
<ubotu> New bug: #104768 in nautilus (main) ""Show hidden files and folders" preference requires restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104768
<ubotu> New bug: #104770 in thunar (main) "libthunar-vfs-1-2 doesn't depend on gnome-mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104770
<ubotu> New bug: #104771 in Ubuntu "Nokia 770 is not automatically mounted when USB-cable is inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104771
<ubotu> New bug: #104772 in gedit (main) "Bug in the python console in gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104772
<ubotu> New bug: #104773 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "[apport]  qdvdauthor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104773
<ubotu> New bug: #104774 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104774
<ubotu> New bug: #104776 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104776
<ubotu> New bug: #104777 in neon26 (main) "cadaver + libneon26-gnutls doesn't find default CA certificate files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104777
<Mithrandir> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Mithrandir!!!
* Hobbsee hugs Mithrandir 
* Mithrandir hugs Hobbsee back
<Mithrandir> what's up?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: not much.  almost got the itineray for spain, though
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: btw, upload.ubuntu.com is misbehaving - refusing connections
<Mithrandir> almost?  As in, you got half of it? :-P
<Mithrandir> yes, LP is down for maintenance, cprov said it'd be fixed afterwards.
<Mithrandir> if no, I'll see what I can get done
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> no, it's been before that, too
<Mithrandir> yes, I saw crimsun complaining this morning too
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: no, i got sent one, then decided that the other option (no train) would be far more sensible
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> we catn upload bugfixes in this state, y'know :P
<Mithrandir> true, so we'll get it fixed
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #104778 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop freezes on startup after adding kdebase-dev and korundum" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104778
<ubotu> New bug: #104779 in soundkonverter (universe) "soundkonverter won't encode from FLAC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104779
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!
<bddebian> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #104780 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV [on SmartMail] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104780
<ubotu> New bug: #104782 in soundkonverter (universe) "can't change output format in soundknverter once files are selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104782
<ubotu> New bug: #104783 in Ubuntu "usually not responding and closing without warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104783
<ubotu> New bug: #94182 in xfce (universe) "Missing panels in Xubuntu Feisty Fawn i386 LiveCD Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94182
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, a quick question
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/onboard/+bug/81910
<ubotu> Malone bug 81910 in onboard "[apport]  run-onboard.py crashed with  SyntaxError in run_script()" [Medium,Needs info] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> should I close that since it works now?
<bdmurray> looking
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have no "role" in ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> except for a rather disturbing bug reporter :)
<bdmurray> Le-Chuck_ITA: I don't think so as there still seems to be an accesibility issue.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems not related to the bug, at least description and title should be changed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or a different bug should be filed
<bdmurray> as this one is assigned to the accessibility team it seems this bug should be used, so updating it would be appropriate
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok will do that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<bdmurray> sure, no problem thanks for helping out
<ScottK> bdmurray: To apply for ubuntu-qa, the wiki says to keep a list of good bug triaging one has done.  Where/how do you want that list?  On my wiki page?
<pochu> ScottK: what about lp.net/~socttk/+bugs ? :)
<bdmurray> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bdmurray> ScottK: Using pastebin would be fine
<ScottK> bdmurray: Thanks.
<ScottK> pochu: That's a list of all the unrejected/un-fix released bugs I've touched.  Not what he's after.
<bdmurray> ScottK: no problem, and I have some time to review your application today
<pochu> ScottK: when I applied, that page was cool... but LP has changed since then ;)
<ScottK> Ah
* ScottK is sorting through all the bugs he's touched ATM.  It'll take a while.
<bdmurray> no problem, I'm here all day
<ScottK> bdmurray: I've applied to join.  The ubuntu.nl pastebin complained I was trying to spam it (too many links I guess), so I put the information here: http://spf.pastecode.com/22355
<bdmurray> ScottK: okay, I'll look at in a bit
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll be here for the next couple of hours.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I have approved you application.  Welcome to Ubuntu QA!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I finally decided that if I was going to be doing qa/triage informally, I might I well get official.
<bdmurray> Plus now you will have the ability to set importance, which is helpful.
<ScottK> Right.  That capability was the big motivator to invest the time in applying.  Thanks again.  Just set my first one on a wishlist bug I filed recently.
<bdmurray> Cool.  You might want to set the priority on the openssl cert bug too.
<Mithrandir> ScottK: welcome!
<ScottK> Mithrandir: Thanks.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Will do.
<fluxy> hello people. i dloaded ubuntu feisty livecd/install. i tried to boot it, but it asks me username/password, i tried everything but in vain. I cant login. Any ideas? Thanks
<Mithrandir> hm, it shouldn't ask for a password, it should just log you in
<Mithrandir> but, try ubuntu and blank password
<fluxy> i tried
<fluxy> doesnt work :(
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> do you have terminals available if you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<fluxy> haven't tried (I am on Windows *sic*)
<fluxy> assume i do have terminals, what should i do next?
<Mithrandir> see if you can get /var/log/casper.log copied to somewhere, if you have access on another machine you can copy it there using scp
* fluxy is confused
<fluxy> i have ubuntu dapper installed
<fluxy> (i wanted to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, in vain)
<ScottK> fluxy: If you currently have Dapper installed and you want to upgrade to Feisty, you have to upgrade to Edgy first.  Skipping releases is not supported.
<fluxy> ah but i don't have ubuntu edgy cd, i have kubuntu edgy cd
<fluxy> am i doomed to redownloading another cd of feisty, hoping it will work?
<ScottK> No.  You don't need the CD, you can upgrade via the internet.
<ScottK> Do you have Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<fluxy> where i live, the internet connection sucks
<fluxy> Ubuntu Dapper installed
<fluxy> I have cds: Ubuntu dapper, Kubuntu edgy and Ubuntu Feisty
<fluxy> in that case i'll wait for the final release
* fluxy jumps from a very very very very high place
<ScottK> fluxy: Even with the final release you will still either have to upgrade via Edgy or do a complete re-install.
<fluxy> in fact i installed dapper coz feisty wouldnt let me in, so i thought i could upgrade
<fluxy> i use linux for the love of it
<ilmari> gah, nautilus wants to eject my external USB drive. it should just unmount it
<ScottK> You can still do the multiple dist-upgrade path even with a flaky internet connection.  If you lose the connection while it's downloading new packages, it shouldn't start over.
<fluxy> anyway thanks for your time folkz, am sorry if i bothered you
<micahcowan> Is nobody submitting bugs today, or is ubotu taking the day off?
<micahcowan> Seveas, ^
<pochu> micahcowan: he's on holidays ;)
<Seveas> interesting
<pochu> bug 1
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bdmurray> I hope there are no bugs being submitted. ;)
<ScottK> It's a nice thought.
<Seveas> last mail ubotu received is from 13:08 UTC
<ScottK> LP was down for maintenance earlier today.  I wonder if they "fixed" something.
<micahcowan> He works via subscription to ubuntu-bugs, then?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> is ubuntu-bugs down?
* ScottK has gotten bugmail as recently as Date: Mon, 09 Apr 2007 18:01:56 -0000
<bdmurray> maybe last mail I got was 2 hours ago
<bdmurray> on the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> last on here was 6 hours ago
<bdmurray> Seveas: will you be submitting an RT about it or should I?
<Seveas> please do
<Seveas> root@binaries4all:/var/mail/bugbot@ubuntulinux.nl/cur # ls -lt | head
<Seveas> total 295768
<Seveas> -rw------- 1 mail mail   3412 Apr  9 15:08 1176124105.V900I60b08bM885151.binaries4all.nl:2,S
<Seveas> server is in UTC+2
<bdmurray> Message-Id: <20070409142355.447.98164.malone@gandwana.ubuntu.com>
<bdmurray> That's the last one I have
<jugo> Anyone know when the restricted nvidia drivers problem will be fixed?
<ilmari> should I confirm bugs when I can reproduce them and have started digging into the cause even though I'm not a member of any launchpad teams or anything?
<Mithrandir> hiya ilm
<Mithrandir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage , under "confirming" has the criteria
<ilmari> hi mith
<ilmari> I guess the MMC problem qualifies as medium, "A problem with a non-essential hardware component"
<ilmari> the hardware component works, but HAL ignores it
<Mithrandir> indeed.
<ilmari> digging into the bowels of hal now
<Mithrandir> I doubt we'll be able to fix it for feisty, though.  Too close to release.
<ilmari> bah
<ilmari> bug 95229
<ubotu> Malone bug 95229 in hal ""Hardware Information" crashes when inspecting an inserted SD card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95229
<ilmari> I can't reproduce the crash, but the I'me seing the same as the second commenter
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-10
<Mithrandir> I hibernated my x40 five minutes ago and am really on my way to bed, so..
<ilmari> never mind, I can reproduce it now, and I think I'm starting to see why it fails
<ilmari> (not the crash, but hal ignoring the device)
<ilmari> good night :)
<Simira> ilmari: any sensible bug work is appreciated. Good night. ;)
<sayao> anyone having problems with video playback? playing videos makes my computer reboot or hang
<p3tr0> anyone have a problem in edgy with not being able to restart? it keeps just hanging on my on the usplash when it says its going to restart
<bdmurray> p3tr0: do you have the latest BIOS for system?
<p3tr0> yes
<p3tr0> never had a problem till upgrade to edgy
<bdmurray> It's not likely to be fixed in Edgy, but you might try a Feistly Live CD and report a bug against Feisty.
<p3tr0> damn. thanks
<kikko_> does anyone know why gnome-icon-theme depends on kdebase? just doesn't seem right
<mooey> kikko_: it doesn't depend on it, it replaces it
<kikko_> mooey: my bad, sorry
<khermans> hello, i am a new member of bugsquad
<khermans> been using Ubuntu since October 2004
<khermans> i look forward to helping ubuntu progress even further, thanks!
<jjesse> yay for new helpers
* dandel helps here and there, but it is usually only when i have a bug that occurs on my box that i can get to repeat lol.
<dandel> hi hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi dandel
<dandel> up bright and early i see :P
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjj
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse
<jjesse> rough morning?
<nixternal> heh, to much coffee
<Hobbsee> just got up...
<khermans> how do i start helping out, can i just start grepping for unconfirmed bugs/
<Admiral_Chicago> khermans: take a stab at a few, link me to your comments
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll feedback you
<Flannel> Admiral_Chicago: that offer stand for anyone? ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> Flannel: of course
<Flannel> sounds good.  I'll probably take you up on it sometime later in the week.
<omgponiezlol> Flannel: definetly, If I don't respond, PM me. I'll give you my email adress too
<khermans> omgponiezlol, heh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/104983
<ubotu> Malone bug 104983 in nautilus "Location bar togglebutton does not toggle on Ctrl + L or Go -> Location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<omgponiezlol> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> khermans: what is your LP name?
<khermans> kristian-hermansen
<khermans> ive done a couple now
<Admiral_Chicago> okay let me look
<Admiral_Chicago> khermans: good work
<khermans> so ubuntu-QA will assign priorities?
<micahcowan> Just to double-check: vfat bugs should go to linux-source-XXX, yes?
<khermans> micahcowan, yeah its a kernel module i would think is affected
<khermans> or built in
<micahcowan> khermans: where necessary, yes. Only ubuntu-QA and developers can change priorities.
<micahcowan> :)
<micahcowan> khermans, yeah, I know it's a kernel issue, it's just there're a lot of kernel-y sounding package names, though I suspect most of them resolve to a single source package name(/pattern)...
<shirish> can somebody help me where my bug would go?
<shirish> bugs #104935
<ubotu> Malone bug 104935 in dpkg "No human-readable dates & time in upgrade log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104935
<micahcowan> shirish, should probably go to apt, rather than dpkg.
<shirish> micahcowan: thanx, hope I can change that
<micahcowan> shirish, it's easy enough: hit the triangle by the package name, and it will let you edit it.
<shirish> micahcowan: I did it, btw did u look at the bug, should it count as a defect or as a feature enhancement/wishlist thing?
<micahcowan> I'd probably consider it a wishlist thing, but it's really moot, as neither I nor (I'm assuming) you can change the priority. :)
<micahcowan> But I agree it'd be a good thing to have.
<shirish> true, the thing is partially its a feature thing, but partially its a defect as u can see I am stuck at that openoffice issue after which the list has not upgraded and that was last week or something like that.
<ScottK> shirish: You have two issues you are trying to report in one bug in Bug #104935.  You should edit that bug to be one of the two issues and file a new bug for the second.
<ubotu> Malone bug 104935 in apt "No human-readable dates & time in upgrade log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104935
<shirish> ScottK: thanx Scottk, was thinking on the same lines
<shirish> ScottK: how do I edit the description?
<ScottK> shirish: When you upgraded, how did you do it (what application/command did you use)?
<ScottK> shirish: In the actions menu on the left, the first one says "Edit description/tags"
<shirish> ScottK: I normally use sudo aptitude upgrade although sometimes do use the update-manager as well.
<shirish> ScottK: of course do run sudo aptitude update before that
<ScottK> Do you recall which you did this time?  It matters for which application to tag your date/time issue against.
* ScottK is guessing you used update-manager.
* ScottK guesses that because the one box I've upgraded doesn't have the dir/file and I used aptitude.
<shirish> ScottK: I use both, this way I can also test if something is not working/broken although I have found aptitude to be more faster in response, in part probably due to not to use X
* shirish hmmm.......
<shirish> ScottK: then are all your entries in the dpkg.log?
<ScottK> I also have /var/log/aptitude
<ScottK> There should be entries in the dpkg log regardless of which front end you use.
<shirish> ScottK: ok, cool I am seeing that, actually I am trying to find out there were some failures, some .gz packages returning error 1, where they are listed?
<ScottK> From the console dump in your bug it looks like the first failure was in Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.2.0-0ubuntu2).
<ScottK> shirish: It looks to me like your openoffice install problem stems from that.
<shirish> ScottK: right, that bug has been reported & dealt with, there was a full upgrade of openoffice on 8th April which has solved that problem, the issue why the log stuck there.
<shirish> ScottK: there was an upgrade to Openoffice 2.2.0-1ubuntu2 on 8th April due to that issue & perhaps some more bug-fix issues.
<ScottK> OK.  Did you look in your dpkg log and see if that's being updated.
<shirish> ScottK: yup, it has been updated till date.
<shirish> ScottK: I would be uploading also the dpkg.log as well as the aptitude log once these guys finish their feng shui on the server room ;)
<ScottK> Which log is stuck in your view then?
<shirish> ScottK: the apt.log should not it have all the upgrades listed there as well?
<shirish> ScottK: or is it used only when using a certain application only?
<ScottK> shirish: Given that it's in a directory call dist-upgrade, I would assume it only gets written during a dist-upgrade.
<ScottK> Generally when you apt-get upgrade or install stuff the dpkg log is the only place you find it.
<ScottK> Aptitude has it's own log too if you use that, but even that refers you to the dpkg log to find errors.
<shirish> ScottK: but no way to know if dist-upgrade happened after that issue or not, although I have checked all the sources except source code in the mirror
<ScottK> Look in the dpkg log.
<ScottK> BTW, the dpkg log dates are human readable.
* ScottK is starting to get a feeling the only reason you even have the /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log file at all is that the dist-upgrade failed.
<shirish> ScottK: right, I saw that, the issue with openoffice happened on 1st april, I reported that
<shirish> bug #99544
<ubotu> Malone bug 99544 in defoma "[apport]  package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99544
<shirish> ScottK: so between 1st April till 6th there must have been upgrades, dist-upgrades
<ScottK> Why dist upgrades?
* ScottK thinks you only have a file there because the one dist-upgrade failed.
<shirish> ScottK: funny thing is dpkg.log does not have any reference to the issue which happened on the 1st.
<ScottK> I would expect it to show ttf-opensymbol half-configured, but lack an entry for fully configured.
<shirish> ScottK: right, and it is not there, I have uploaded 3 files at bug #105051 and in the process of uploading dpkg.log so u guys can figure out, either where I am going wrong or there is something wrong with how things are being written.
<ubotu> Malone bug 105051 in apt "log in apt.log & term.log stuck at openoffice issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105051
<shirish> ScottK: I do hope launchpad can take a 1.1 MB file as upload
<shirish> ScottK: lol, ok already done
<ScottK> shirish: The aptitude log shows your problem being resolved, but the upgrade where the problem happened started before that log.  Look at aptitude.1.gz (you will have to uncompress it).
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> ScottK: lol, there is no aptitude.1.gz on what parameters does a log get the .gz title?
<ScottK> syslog will compress old log files to save space.
<ScottK> Does ls /var/log/aptitude* list any other files?
<shirish> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> Do you have old versions of any of your logs (do ls /var/log and see if you have any that end in .gz)
<shirish> ScottK: yup there are many .gz logs in /var/log
<shirish> ScottK: for e.g. there are kernel & debug log.gz of 1st april
<shirish> ScottK: it just gets curiouser & curiouser
<ScottK> There is something odd about the apt.log file you uploaded to LP.  I get processing failed when I try to open it.
<shirish> ScottK: should I re-upload it, I can also put it to rapidshare.com or somewhere also
<ScottK> If you have somewhere else you can put it, try that.
<shirish> ScottK: have put it in rapidshare.com as well http://rapidshare.com/files/25209117/apt.log.html as well as put the link in the bug-report too
<shirish> ScottK: although also have re-uploaded the log too , lemme know if you have issues opening it from either place, could probably DCC it to u then
<ScottK> shirish: Do you have apport installed?
<shirish> ScottK: yup it is there
<ScottK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> ScottK: you want me to paste the stuff
<ScottK> No.  I"m going to and couldn't remember the url
<shirish> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14829/
<ScottK> shirish: This is your real problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14828/  The rest is all just window dressing I think.
<shirish> ScottK: right, we see that there was an error with an upgrade, a dist-upgrade at one point, after that should not it record any further references of what happened?
<ScottK> At that point apport should have take over and crashed.  Everything after that is uncertain because the system is in an unnatural state.
<shirish> ScottK: unfortunately I have been having issues with apport which I have reported. Also have given a wish-list what apport should be.
<shirish> of course do realize its all beta software. but doing my bit.
<ScottK> Sure.  Looks to me like all that's happened here is the font issue that's fixed and you are suffering from Bug #103598
<ubotu> Malone bug 103598 in apport "Crashed when reoprting crash of Software updater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103598
<shirish> ScottK: right, while I have you here, could u take on my pet take on apport bug #102868
<ubotu> Malone bug 102868 in apport "apport should be mini-ftp client with resuming capabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102868
<shirish> ScottK: what do u think realistic thinking or too much of wishful thinking.
<ScottK> I think it needs to be a spec (to big for a bug fix).  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
<kagou> good morning
<ScottK> Good morning.
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay this is odd
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: is there any work on adding a tool to bughelper that only searches the description
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: could you file a wishlist bug on that?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> can't figure out this query. probably mull it over sleep
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well, bed time after this bug report
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: when you have time please look at bug #105066 which I just filed
<ubotu> Malone bug 105066 in bughelper "Wishlist, please add summary searches only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105066
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it will take a while until I get to it
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: maybe somebody else will pick it up though
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, I can try to help develop if I have time, school is rocking me right now with work
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll see about branching it with bzr
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways, feel free to PM me because then I'll get it in the morning
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: super - you can follow up with that info on the bug report - so everybody interested in bughelper will know
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: explicit searching in descriptions or commtents is on my agenda, it will be easy when we use XPath instead of RegEx...
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: sounds like something we could use. I'll be there working with you all (if my coding can keep up, it is weak). just find me when you are working
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: thanks for your help!
<Admiral_Chicago> thank you as well. seriously have to go to bed though. almost 3 am here and I have class..../me away
<cypher1> i am trying to triage bug 104079
<ubotu> Malone bug 104079 in usplash "Ubuntu splash screen forces 640x480 resolution" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104079
<cypher1> is there any extra drivers one need to install for a Intel 855 Chipset in a default Ubuntu installation ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: maybe 915resolution, to get the widescreen
<Hobbsee> nothing should make it that low
<mvo> dholbach: does bughelper -T condition understand regexp? or a rule to match multiple strings in a single line?
<dholbach> mvo: unfortunately not
<dholbach> mvo: if you could file a bug about that or something... :)
<mvo> dholbach: ok, thanks
<cypher1> Hobbsee: thanks!
<cypher1> Hobbsee: do you mean even the lowest of drivers should support more resolutions while booting up ?
<cypher1> Hobbsee: lowest == minimal .. sorry for my bad english
<Hobbsee> cypher1: yeah, should do.  might go to 1024x768, instead of the widescreen, though
<cypher1> Hobbsee: ok!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nothing that low, anyway
<cypher1> Hobbsee: i did see another bug report saying almost the same
<shirish> guys, is ScottK around here?
<cypher1> shirish: try "/nickserv nick ScottK"
<shirish> thnx
<shirish> cypher1: it says unknown command nick
<cypher1> shirish: i think you should use capital "/nickserv NICK ScottK"
<shirish> even that one does nothing :(
<cypher1> shirish: sorry it was info
<Nafallo> s/nick/info/
<shirish> /nickserv/Scottk/info
<shirish> /NickServ ScottK info
<shirish> what am I doing wrong here guys?
<Nafallo> /msg nickserv info ScottK
<shirish> lol, he last terminated some weeks ago, I just spoke with him couple of hrs. ago, oh well
<dholbach> thekorn: I have 6G of attachments-cache on holba.ch now - I think I'll look into fixing that after feisty releases :))
<dholbach> thekorn: i think it makes sense to move to a <bugnumber>/something directory layout and for -p <package> queries to delete all attachments which have bugnumbers that are not in the bugList (= closed bugs) - maybe have a commandline switch to prevent that
<thekorn> dholbach: 6G wow,
<thekorn> dholbach: for this we have to change the BugAttachment API, adding the bugnr
<dholbach> thekorn: yeah probably
<thekorn> dholbach: i think I started it in some bugreport...
<dholbach> yeah
<thekorn> dholbach: I think there is no other renaming solution than this in bug 87448
<ubotu> Malone bug 87448 in bughelper "cleaning bug helper cache" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87448
<dholbach> thekorn: ok
<thekorn> dholbach: I just scrolled back my IRC log: mvo is looking for RegEx in clue conditions, I think for simple_cond it might be a one line change, will work on that, I think it is a "nice to have" feature
<mvo> thekorn: heh :) I'm about to add it here in my local branch
<dholbach> mvo: freedom hater!
<dholbach> mvo:  :-)
<mvo> thekorn: one think that puzzles me is that it appears the urllib.unquote() is called twice it seems on clues (ones in infoFile when the xml is read and again in condition_matches())
<mvo> thekorn: or is that for -T expressions where no xml is read?
<mvo> dholbach: my local branch that I would of course share :) (or what else is the freedom hater about)?
<dholbach> mvo: exactly that :))))
<thekorn> mvo: hmm...
<thekorn> mvo: I'm not about the urllib.unquote
<thekorn> mvo: but I think the reason is the -T option
<mvo> thekorn: fair enough, I just noticed it and was wondering
<mvo> btw, is bughelper.main currently outdated? the changelog says version 0.1.4 but the archive has 0.1.12
<mvo> or should I merge/use a 0.1 branch?
<dholbach> mvo: bughelper.0.1 is the feisty branch
<dholbach> mvo: bughelper.main is development for 0.2 (feisty+1)
<mvo> dholbach: you keep it updated with fixed from the 0.1 branch? or is the code already too different?
<dholbach> mvo: I keep it updated, just not the debian/changelog
<mvo> dholbach: ok, maybe we could just add a 0.2 UNRELEASED changelog entry (not important at all though)
<dholbach> mvo: yes, we can
<dholbach> mvo: done
<mvo> dholbach: thanks, lets see if my re finder is really as helpful as I hope it is :)
<poningru> Brian murray: ping
<dholbach> poningru: his nick is bdmurray
<poningru> cool thanks
<poningru> bdmurray: ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #105131 in inetutils (universe) "debtags typo - prorgam -> program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105131
<ubotu> New bug: #104880 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104880
<ubotu> New bug: #104892 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-text crashed with SIGSEGV in gnt_util_onscreen_fit_string()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104892
<ubotu> New bug: #104912 in Ubuntu "'file -i' gives long description, not mime string" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104912
<ubotu> New bug: #104965 in mythtv (multiverse) "Need HDHomeRun fixes" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104965
<ubotu> New bug: #104966 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu-docs: Incorrect string in games (#99)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104966
<ubotu> New bug: #105008 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xmldb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105008
<ubotu> New bug: #104741 in Ubuntu "shutdown method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104741
<ubotu> New bug: #104798 in linux-source-2.6.20 "e1000 gives problems with a fresh kernel compile (dup-of: 60388)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104798
<ubotu> New bug: #104812 in base-installer (main) "/dev/hda3 has gone 49710 days without being checked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104812
<ubotu> New bug: #104855 in amaya (universe) "Impossible to launch amaya" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104855
<ubotu> New bug: #104866 in hwdb-client (main) "Ubuntu Device Database colection crash at the end (dup-of: 102061)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104866
<ubotu> New bug: #104869 in Ubuntu "your CD for 7.04 beta don't give a text option when graphic mode is impossible to configure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104869
<ubotu> New bug: #104904 in kde-guidance (main) "Setup MGA450 Dual Head caused this crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104904
<ubotu> New bug: #105089 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105089
<ubotu> New bug: #105136 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't save mailbox passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105136
<ubotu> New bug: #104876 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_context_get_cancellation() (dup-of: 94893)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104876
<ubotu> New bug: #104937 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (universe) "Unsupported chipset - VT3230 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104937
<ubotu> New bug: #104942 in evolution (main) "Can't see  messages in evolution in classic vissual. mode" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104942
<ubotu> New bug: #104957 in gdm (main) "users with no password can't log in with gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104957
<ubotu> New bug: #104960 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104960
<ubotu> New bug: #105063 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105063
<ubotu> New bug: #104793 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104793
<ubotu> New bug: #104794 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104794
<ubotu> New bug: #105134 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105134
<ubotu> New bug: #104819 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unable to WiFi in Feisty (2.6.20-14)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104819
<ubotu> New bug: #104875 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104875
<ubotu> New bug: #104882 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes on DVD-Ram write when file is 1GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104882
<ubotu> New bug: #104941 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104941
<ubotu> New bug: #105044 in Ubuntu "unable to update newer than linux-image-2.6.20-11 (bug 93648?)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105044
<ubotu> New bug: #104790 in Ubuntu "feisty opens a busybox on boot with RAID0+reiserfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104790
<ubotu> New bug: #104797 in Ubuntu "installing french language install also firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104797
<ubotu> New bug: #104854 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System freezes for 60s on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104854
<ubotu> New bug: #105111 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105111
<ubotu> New bug: #105132 in nautilus (main) "nautilus desktop: icon texts are not centered with the icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105132
<ubotu> New bug: #104887 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column() (dup-of: 85798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104887
<ubotu> New bug: #104911 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104911
<ubotu> New bug: #105045 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed, aol.com was opened, crash occurred upon selecting field to log in" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105045
<ubotu> New bug: #105067 in Ubuntu "Boot proces takes a very long time during network configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105067
<ubotu> New bug: #104808 in f-spot (main) "Support for Voice Comments (dup-of: 104807)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104808
<ubotu> New bug: #104843 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with GError in show_notify()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104843
<ubotu> New bug: #105087 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105087
<ubotu> New bug: #104860 in kde-systemsettings (main) "nvidia proprietary driver not selectable in systemsettings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104860
<ScottK> After Breezy goes out of support here is a few days, what's the proper status for unresolved Breezy specific bugs.  I could see rejected, no longer supported or fix released, upgrade to a newer distro.
<ubotu> New bug: #104883 in Ubuntu "USB disk drive now auto-mounting as noexec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104883
<ubotu> New bug: #104900 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Please merge 0.5.5-1ubuntu1 from revu" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104900
<ubotu> New bug: #104943 in totem (main) "Totem crashed when trying to open .rm stream (dup-of: 85518)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104943
<ubotu> New bug: #104968 in amarok (main) "Amarok consumes 100% Processorpower" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104968
<ubotu> New bug: #104806 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104806
<ubotu> New bug: #104872 in firefox (main) "right click on the right side of the screen switches page direction" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104872
<ubotu> New bug: #104979 in tracker (universe) "promote tracker into the main repository" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104979
<ubotu> New bug: #105020 in axel (universe) "mp3axel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105020
<ubotu> New bug: #105027 in firefox (main) "I was attempting to download the realplayer by pressing yellow download button and firefox crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105027
<ubotu> New bug: #105049 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105049
<ubotu> New bug: #105069 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105069
<ubotu> New bug: #105102 in Ubuntu "Cannot shutdown computer with Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105102
<ubotu> New bug: #104795 in Ubuntu "CANNOT CONNECT ADSL WITH FEISTY" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104795
<ubotu> New bug: #104846 in gconf2 (main) "[apport]  gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104846
<ubotu> New bug: #104865 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104865
<ubotu> New bug: #104877 in rezound (universe) "rezound crashes on record screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104877
<ubotu> New bug: #104878 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty kernel 2.6.20-13 -> 2.6.20-14 ATA regression, can't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104878
<ubotu> New bug: #104910 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes after splash screen (dup-of: 95183)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104910
<ubotu> New bug: #104992 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in change_status() on exit (dup-of: 82337)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104992
<ubotu> New bug: #104851 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@  IA__g_type_check_instance_is_a]  (dup-of: 98938)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104851
<ubotu> New bug: #105133 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa supplicant doesn't work on feisty with Ralink Devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105133
<ubotu> New bug: #104853 in graphviz (main) "[apport]  dot crashed with SIGSEGV in gvRenderFilename()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104853
<ubotu> New bug: #104885 in xen-source (universe) ""Black Screen" when install WinXP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104885
<ubotu> New bug: #104961 in sysvinit (main) "Unable to mount nfs file systems on boot on diskless client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104961
<ubotu> New bug: #105047 in evince-gtk (main) "[apport]  evince crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105047
<ubotu> New bug: #104789 in Ubuntu "UUID of my swap partition changes repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104789
<ubotu> New bug: #104813 in tango-icon-theme (main) "Tango uses crystalsvg icon for evolution instead of tango one if crystalsvg is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104813
<ubotu> New bug: #104814 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104814
<ubotu> New bug: #104849 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_text_line_previous()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104849
<ubotu> New bug: #104867 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85518)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104867
<ubotu> New bug: #104919 in update-manager (main) "software updates wont install with errors" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104919
<ubotu> New bug: #105026 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse bump to 1.0.1" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105026
<ubotu> New bug: #104888 in linux-source-2.6.20 "No audio." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104888
<ubotu> New bug: #104909 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104909
<ubotu> New bug: #104931 in hplip (main) "HPLIP should be suggested driver for LaserJet 1320 (dup-of: 99316)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104931
<ubotu> New bug: #104939 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__() (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104939
<ubotu> New bug: #104983 in nautilus "Location bar togglebutton does not toggle on Ctrl + L or Go -> Location" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104983
<ubotu> New bug: #105002 in firefox (main) "Firefox sticks to panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105002
<ubotu> New bug: #105032 in buoh (universe) "New upstream version available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105032
<ubotu> New bug: #105036 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105036
<ubotu> New bug: #105058 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "after installing fglrx driver, openoffice.org does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105058
<ubotu> New bug: #104796 in gossip (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in tfind()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104796
<ubotu> New bug: #104807 in f-spot (main) "Support for Videos" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104807
<ubotu> New bug: #104862 in kdebase "Feisty: Kicker crashed when trying to print a lot of colour images  (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104862
<ubotu> New bug: #104969 in democracyplayer (universe) "crash on opening Democracy Player (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104969
<ubotu> New bug: #105013 in ndiswrapper (main) "Feature Request: Support NDIS 6 (Windows Vista family) WiFi drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105013
<ubotu> New bug: #105066 in bughelper (main) "Wishlist, please add summary searches only" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105066
* iceman is away: shopping
<ubotu> New bug: #104811 in f-spot (main) "Option for Deleting Images when Importing" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104811
<ubotu> New bug: #104815 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "krb5-auth-dialog does not auto-renew renewable tickets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104815
<ubotu> New bug: #104870 in human-theme (main) "Ubuntu Human theme doesn't support color customization" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104870
<ubotu> New bug: #103475 in kdepim "Feisty: Kontact crashed when closing Konqueror (usb drive) (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103475
<ubotu> New bug: #104837 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel warns BUG: at fs/inotify.c:172 set_dentry_child_flags()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104837
<ubotu> New bug: #104938 in shorewall (main) "Modules ip_conntrack_ftp and ip_nat_ftp are not loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104938
<ubotu> New bug: #104964 in wine (universe) "applications that try to place an icon in tray fail to start (dup-of: 105054)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104964
<ubotu> New bug: #104816 in Ubuntu "creating a user named "backup" during installation causes problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104816
<ubotu> New bug: #105085 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice dialog can not handle gnome-vfs anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105085
<ubotu> New bug: #105124 in ktorrent (main) "KTorrent doesn't appear on notification area if running on second Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105124
<ubotu> New bug: #104850 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player should not depend on Mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104850
<ubotu> New bug: #104852 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crash x86_64" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104852
<ubotu> New bug: #104981 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Ich konnte keine Datei fr Paket libc6-dev finden. Das knnte heien, dass Sie dieses Paket von Hand korrigieren mssen." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104981
<ubotu> New bug: #104984 in realplayer (multiverse) "Realplayer 10 crashes on use in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104984
<ubotu> New bug: #104987 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock() (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104987
<ubotu> New bug: #104809 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Freezes and data loss after upgrade from 2.6.20-12 to 2.6.20-13 and 2.6.20-13 (sata_via)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104809
<ubotu> New bug: #105100 in Ubuntu "Microphone not working in Edgy 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105100
<ubotu> New bug: #105137 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't save mailbox passwords (dup-of: 105136)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105137
<ubotu> New bug: #104848 in hwdb-client "Bad english translation on hwdb-client" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104848
<ubotu> New bug: #104879 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in wxEvtHandler::SearchEventTable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104879
<ubotu> New bug: #104899 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 82077)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104899
<ubotu> New bug: #104833 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV while running  (dup-of: 84010)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104833
<ubotu> New bug: #104868 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PC does not power down after shutdown or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104868
<ubotu> New bug: #104874 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "LITE-ON Blu-Ray Drive is not recognized" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104874
<ubotu> New bug: #104920 in audacity (universe) "audacity crashed on save and close" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104920
<ubotu> New bug: #104962 in eog (main) "EOG freeze after rotating and saving of 2 pictures consecutively" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104962
<ubotu> New bug: #105003 in Ubuntu "dvdrom spinning sound is too loud on my laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105003
<ubotu> New bug: #105011 in Ubuntu "Unable to reach C3 or C4 powersaving states while logged into GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105011
<ubotu> New bug: #105088 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird does not honor gnome-vfs paths" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105088
<ubotu> New bug: #104973 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  applet.py crashed with DBusException in __new__() (dup-of: 104197)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104973
<ubotu> New bug: #104845 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "continuous error message to kernel log" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104845
<ubotu> New bug: #104859 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu: Disks&Filesystem remembers wrong settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104859
<ubotu> New bug: #104935 in apt (main) "No human-readable dates & time in upgrade log" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104935
<ubotu> New bug: #105112 in gthumb (main) "UVF gthumb: 2.10.1 -> 2.10.2" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105112
<ubotu> New bug: #104810 in kdebase (main) "VLC MPEG start paramaters are not correct for Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104810
<ubotu> New bug: #104841 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 104823)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104841
<ubotu> New bug: #105043 in jokosher (universe) "Jokosher crashes on playback stopping (dup-of: 70219)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105043
<ubotu> New bug: #105054 in wine (universe) "[UVF Execption Report]  wine 0.9.34-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105054
<ubotu> New bug: #105113 in update-manager (main) "Should do free space check on regular updates too" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105113
<ubotu> New bug: #105139 in adept (main) "adept_updater and adept_manager keeps offering a Version Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105139
<ubotu> New bug: #105142 in evince (main) "Evince does not honour CUPS printer setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105142
<ubotu> New bug: #104820 in gtkam (universe) "crashed after switching camera's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104820
<ubotu> New bug: #104821 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_2_1_stderr_()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104821
<ubotu> New bug: #104822 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 104711)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104822
<ubotu> New bug: #105140 in Ubuntu "when plugin a external usb-disk, the "e" with accent, in the notification screen would only show square (Kubuntu feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105140
<ubotu> New bug: #105141 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105141
<ubotu> New bug: #104799 in k3b (main) "k3b copies DVD+RW to itself without any questions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104799
<ubotu> New bug: #104857 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in QtWengoPhone::setQtWsDirectory()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104857
<ubotu> New bug: #104908 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104908
<ubotu> New bug: #104948 in tightvnc (universe) "xtightvncserver lost ability to render non true type fonts in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104948
<ubotu> New bug: #105128 in thoggen (universe) "[apport]  thoggen crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105128
<ubotu> New bug: #104932 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104932
<ubotu> New bug: #105005 in Ubuntu "KNetwork Manager fails to configure static IP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105005
<ubotu> New bug: #105072 in firefox (main) "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@ IM_get_input_context]  [@ nsWindow::IMELoseFocus]  (dup-of: 85627)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105072
<ubotu> New bug: #105091 in libtext-chasen-perl (universe) "this package is missing the actual perl module  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105091
<ubotu> New bug: #104623 in ipodder "Ipodder doesn't launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104623
<ubotu> New bug: #104891 in gnome-pilot (main) "[apport]  gpilot-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104891
<ubotu> New bug: #105107 in liferea (main) "Space doesn't works in webforms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105107
<ubotu> New bug: #105118 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGFPE in _x_audio_out_resample_stereo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105118
<ubotu> New bug: #104972 in firefox (main) "Problem importing and moving bookmarks in the folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104972
<ubotu> New bug: #104800 in libkwiki-perl (universe) "[sync request]  libkwiki-perl 0.38-1.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104800
<ubotu> New bug: #105084 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85518)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105084
<ubotu> New bug: #105116 in kdebase (main) "kpdf crash when exit from suspend mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105116
<ubotu> New bug: #104827 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_ForcedUnwind()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104827
<ubotu> New bug: #104858 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104858
<ubotu> New bug: #104893 in gthumb (main) "gthumb unresponsive / unusably slow with RAW files in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104893
<ubotu> New bug: #104914 in workrave (main) "occurred spelt incorrectly" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104914
<ubotu> New bug: #104917 in earth3d (universe) "[apport]  earth3d crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104917
<ubotu> New bug: #104946 in hwdb-client (main) "my winttv pvr usb2 hauppauge don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104946
<ubotu> New bug: #104826 in dpkg (main) "E: dpkg was interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104826
<ubotu> New bug: #104971 in python-defaults (main) "Python path appears to be searched out of sequence - intermittent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104971
<ubotu> New bug: #105028 in file "manpage error for 'file' program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105028
<ubotu> New bug: #105106 in Ubuntu "7.04 Beta: X Config Failure at Installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105106
<ubotu> New bug: #104805 in Ubuntu "Broadcom 54G MaxPerformance 8.0211g Not Functioning" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104805
<ubotu> New bug: #104916 in Ubuntu "Resume from suspend to RAM crashes if nvidia legacy driver is used." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104916
<ubotu> New bug: #105093 in evolution (main) "Evolution has "Submit Bug Report" and "Report a Problem" menu options under "Help"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105093
<ubotu> New bug: #105130 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager Fails to "detect" wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105130
<ubotu> New bug: #104918 in Ubuntu "Asus z71v usually fails to recover from suspend-to-ram (since Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104918
<ubotu> New bug: #105108 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105108
<ubotu> New bug: #104944 in wordpress (universe) "WordPress Post_ID Parameter SQL Injection Vulnerability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104944
<ubotu> New bug: #104950 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist() (dup-of: 91218)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104950
<ubotu> New bug: #104915 in Ubuntu "crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104915
<ubotu> New bug: #104933 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@  free] [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner]  (dup-of: 71702)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104933
<ubotu> New bug: #104947 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  wxgeometrie" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104947
<ubotu> New bug: #104817 in pop-before-smtp (universe) "Feisty pop-before-smtp depends on Exim, not Postfix" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104817
<ubotu> New bug: #104975 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "Scroll leaves trail Firefox (autoscrolling enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104975
<ubotu> New bug: #105004 in Ubuntu "when you click "help translate this application" it doesnt open the correct webpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105004
<ubotu> New bug: #105025 in gnome-panel (main) "Extra separator in System menu" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105025
<ubotu> New bug: #105092 in Ubuntu "in Turkey keyboard layout, options must be Turkish does not Kurdish." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105092
<ubotu> New bug: #104823 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104823
<ubotu> New bug: #104890 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager crash during update " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104890
<ubotu> New bug: #104945 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104945
<ubotu> New bug: #104993 in Ubuntu "X does not start when booting from 7.04 beta CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104993
<ubotu> New bug: #104994 in hal (main) "Hardware manager crashes during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104994
<ubotu> New bug: #104926 in nano (main) "Nano won't wrap text (feisty)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104926
<ubotu> New bug: #104951 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl using fglrx on ATI firegl 5200 (~x1600) crashed - gliv was opening a GIF at the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104951
<ubotu> New bug: #105090 in control-center (main) ""Keyboard Shortcuts" config applet doesn't allow user shortcuts (among other things)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105090
<ubotu> New bug: #105050 in Ubuntu "Press alt+f2.  type fonts:///  crash  error box says gnome-panel has quit unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105050
<ubotu> New bug: #104884 in ubuntu-meta (main) "NTP not installed by default: user confusion guaranteed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104884
<dholbach> yoohoo, new bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #105060 in git-core (main) "git-core doesn't bring in curl" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105060
<ubotu> New bug: #105061 in gnome-panel (main) "many symbols are shown twice" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105061
<ubotu> New bug: #105109 in Ubuntu "ALSA does not support Samsung R 41 Sound" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105109
* ogra throws an alienting look at dholbach 
<ogra> *alienating :)
* Hobbsee throws dholbach at ogra 
* ogra ducks
<ubotu> New bug: #105143 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105143
<ubotu> New bug: #105144 in bash (main) "Completion for --auto-remove option for apt-get is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105144
<ubotu> New bug: #105119 in Ubuntu "Overheating CPU running Ubuntu?" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105119
<ubotu> New bug: #105145 in monodevelop (universe) "Spelling error in danish translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105145
<ubotu> New bug: #105146 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[FEISTY]  mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@ ~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@ nsDocAccessible::FlushPendingEvents] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105146
<ubotu> New bug: #104980 in python2.5 (main) "buggy PyGTK code crashed the python 2.5 interpreter run via the terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104980
<ubotu> New bug: #105147 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ZeroDivisionError in on_quotes_update() (dup-of: 80407)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105147
<ubotu> New bug: #101888 in medibuntu "Audio skips with xine" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101888
<ubotu> New bug: #105053 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__() [feisty]  (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105053
<ubotu> New bug: #104895 in debian-installer "Missing /dev/md/X when installing over an existing LVM." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104895
<ubotu> New bug: #104923 in nfs-utils (main) "Init script does not load rpcsec_gss_krb5 module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104923
<ubotu> New bug: #104953 in notification-daemon (main) "[apport]  notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104953
<ubotu> New bug: #104976 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104976
<ubotu> New bug: #104997 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "synaptics touchpad on acer aspire not working after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104997
<Hobbsee> whee!
<ubotu> New bug: #94067 in slab (universe) "feisty gnome-main-menu fonts look slightly bad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94067
<ubotu> New bug: #104894 in ltsp-manager (universe) "[apport]  ltsp-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104894
<ubotu> New bug: #104921 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade fail from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104921
<ubotu> New bug: #104999 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104999
<ubotu> New bug: #104996 in dasher (universe) "dasher cannot write text directly into another window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104996
<ubotu> New bug: #104954 in evince (main) "[fiesty]  Non-embedded fonts displayed incorrectly by evince (PDF)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104954
<ubotu> New bug: #104988 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  AFNI" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104988
<GNu_Joe> Need to open a Bug against Fisty how do I find what updates I just installed ( since it's with them ) ?
<ubotu> New bug: #104922 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@  pthread_mutex_lock]  (dup-of: 94021)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104922
<ScottK> GNu_Joe: You can look in /var/log/dpkg.log, iirc.
<ubotu> New bug: #105033 in firefox (main) "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@  ~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@ nsControllerCommandTable::IsCommandEnabled] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105033
<ubotu> New bug: #105052 in evolution (main) "Evolution Exchange Connector does not appear to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105052
<ubotu> New bug: #94066 in linux-meta (main) "kubuntu upgrade and kernel updates mess up grub config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94066
<ubotu> New bug: #105037 in aptitude (main) "[apport]  aptitude crashed with signal 7l" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105037
<ubotu> New bug: #105115 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105115
<GNu_Joe> ScottK, got it that was what I need for a understandable bug report thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #104898 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop speakers stopped working after kernel update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104898
<ubotu> New bug: #104824 in gnome-terminal (main) "sudo auth fails in terminal starting a process with &" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104824
<ubotu> New bug: #104897 in oops (universe) "[apport]  oops crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104897
<ubotu> New bug: #104977 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104977
<ubotu> New bug: #105096 in Ubuntu "System hangs in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105096
<seb128> GNu_Joe: what is your bug?
<GNu_Joe> looks like a dupe of #22139
<GNu_Joe> seb128 nVidia drivers no longer work after doing an update ( about 5 minutes ago )
<ubotu> New bug: #104801 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  PT-pt translation bug: energeia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104801
<ubotu> New bug: #104828 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104828
<ubotu> New bug: #104832 in Ubuntu "USB stick is read-only." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104832
<seb128> k
<seb128> the new driver is still available I think
<ubotu> New bug: #104804 in Ubuntu "gtkglextmm-1.2.0 is missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104804
<ubotu> New bug: #104998 in galternatives (universe) "No entry in applicationsmenu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104998
<ubotu> New bug: #105075 in adept (main) "adept doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105075
<ubotu> New bug: #105076 in giftoxic (universe) "giftex hangs up at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105076
<ubotu> New bug: #105095 in boa-constructor (universe) "[apport]  boa-constructor crashed with SIGSEGV in wxBookCtrlBase::DeletePage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105095
<ubotu> New bug: #104786 in Ubuntu "Continuous rebooting after new install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104786
<ubotu> New bug: #104864 in apport (main) "Apport uses 'any' even in python2.4, causing NameError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104864
<ubotu> New bug: #104889 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "s2ram followed by s2disk fails" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104889
<bddebian> Boo
<GNu_Joe> Ok it's #96461 for sure, I'll just update that bug ;-) thanks guys!
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #104896 in Ubuntu "Wish: add ntp.globe.cz, ntp.cgi.cz to NTP servers list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104896
<ubotu> New bug: #104952 in tunapie (universe) "[apport]  Tunapie.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_drawable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104952
<ubotu> New bug: #104788 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes if ESC is pressed while a context menu is opened" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104788
<ubotu> New bug: #104925 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 82077)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104925
<ubotu> New bug: #104802 in compiz (main) "compiz blanks screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104802
<ubotu> New bug: #104830 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "Lifetime on new tickets can be erroneous" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104830
<ubotu> New bug: #104924 in pymsnt (universe) "pymsnt fails challenge request from MSN on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104924
<ubotu> New bug: #104283 in xfdesktop "Failed to execute child process "gnome-umount" (No such file or directory) (dup-of: 104770)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104283
<ubotu> New bug: #104835 in apache2 (main) "apache2 does not launch due to missing httpd.conf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104835
<ubotu> New bug: #104934 in gnome-panel (main) "Trash Applet 2.18.0 always reports "Empty Trash" (and doesn't empty it) but it does open the Trashcan properly." [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104934
<ubotu> New bug: #105034 in Ubuntu "launchpad.net reveals users' email addresses. AND as plain text..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105034
<ubotu> New bug: #105148 in udev (main) "Udev is swapping hard disk /dev/sdX designations for PATA drive" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105148
<ubotu> New bug: #105149 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105149
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #104956 in compiz (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 beta openoffice 2.2 can't display presentations with "Desktop Effects" enabled, when using dual-monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104956
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #104958 in evolution (main) "evolution 2.10.0 won't print to network printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104958
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #104991 in Ubuntu "Installation [feisty, daily build april 9th] : Chossing Language and then the keymap turns screen into black and white stripes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104991
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #105040 in libkdtree++ (universe) "libkdtree++-dev does not compile with g++-4.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105040
<ubotu> New bug: #105080 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGILL in pango_font_map_load_fontset()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105080
<ubotu> New bug: #105083 in glabels "can't start glabels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105083
<ubotu> New bug: #105121 in vlc (universe) "[edgy]  Vlc crash after entering a playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105121
<ubotu> New bug: #105123 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105123
<ubotu> New bug: #105006 in Ubuntu "sagem fat 800 en feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105006
<ubotu> New bug: #105078 in gstm (universe) "tray icon doesn't fit well in transparent panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105078
<ubotu> New bug: #104784 in bsdmainutils (main) "We don't need a task in cron.daily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104784
<ubotu> New bug: #104906 in kdebase (main) "kicker only shows in first desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104906
<ubotu> New bug: #105122 in gaim (main) "Gaim do not connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105122
<ubotu> New bug: #104863 in php5 (main) "php5-gd needs to update php.ini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104863
<ubotu> New bug: #104871 in beagle (main) "beagled-helper needs 100% CPU after some idle time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104871
<ubotu> New bug: #104901 in perl-tk (universe) "Two packages conflict to write into ' /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Tk/PNG/PNG.so'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104901
<ubotu> New bug: #105055 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "support USB_DEVICE_ID_QUAD_USB_JOYPAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105055
<ubotu> New bug: #105082 in gstm (universe) "Pressing "Esc" in main window should minimize, not try to quit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105082
<ubotu> New bug: #105099 in gconf2 (main) "[apport]  gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105099
<ubotu> New bug: #104959 in kamefu (universe) "Kamefu crashes if you click on whitespace area of game list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104959
<ubotu> New bug: #104902 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  fails to create user acconut (feisty-beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104902
<ubotu> New bug: #105150 in f-spot "Fullscreen mode does not properly display the photographs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105150
<ubotu> New bug: #105151 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable() (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105151
<ubotu> New bug: #105152 in nautilus (main) "Can't get a simple list in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105152
<ubotu> New bug: #105153 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 Beta (AMD 64) Crashed When Selecting Manual Disk Partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105153
<ubotu> New bug: #105154 in Ubuntu "translation error - wifi conection - pt-br" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105154
<ubotu> New bug: #105155 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "i8042 should be a module, not built into kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105155
<ubotu> New bug: #105156 in wxglade (universe) "[apport]  wxglade.py crashed with AttributeError in create_widget()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105156
<ubotu> New bug: #105157 in Ubuntu "Partition software during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105157
<ubotu> New bug: #105158 in xserver-xgl (universe) "100% CPU Usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105158
<ubotu> New bug: #105160 in Ubuntu "Dosbox hangs the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105160
<ubotu> New bug: #105161 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine crashes when playing avi or entering xine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105161
<ubotu> New bug: #105162 in xen-source (universe) "no Framebuffer support for Xen kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105162
<ubotu> New bug: #105163 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105163
<ubotu> New bug: #105164 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105164
<ubotu> New bug: #105165 in linux-igd (universe) "linux-igd: New upstream available." [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105165
<ubotu> New bug: #105167 in openoffice.org (main) "oo.o (dapper) fails to build per wiki instructions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105167
<ubotu> New bug: #105168 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with KeyError in btree_r_add()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105168
<ubotu> New bug: #105169 in hwdb-client (main) "mouse does not behave, work correctly with hwdb-client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105169
<ubotu> New bug: #105170 in Ubuntu "confusing dailog window after partitioning at install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105170
<ubotu> New bug: #105171 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[FEISTY]  mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@ nsViewManager::ComputeViewOffset]  [@ nsViewManager::BuildDisplayList] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105171
<ubotu> New bug: #105172 in kdebase "[Konqueror]  Crashes on school website when trying to attach file to email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105172
<ubotu> New bug: #105173 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105173
<ubotu> New bug: #105174 in Ubuntu "systems installed in extended partition not availlable for migration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105174
<ubotu> New bug: #105175 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when attempting to open download box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105175
<ubotu> New bug: #105176 in yelp (main) "System Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105176
<ubotu> New bug: #105177 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105177
<ubotu> New bug: #105179 in apt (main) "apt-get fails: package index files are corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105179
<ubotu> New bug: #105181 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy crashes with the error "request_name() takes no keyword arguments"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105181
<ubotu> New bug: #105180 in Ubuntu "Memory stick isn't recognized on SZ2XP with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105180
<ubotu> New bug: #105182 in aptitude (main) "installing pysol should install the related sounds & card-sets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105182
<ubotu> New bug: #105183 in Ubuntu "blender screen problem when desktop-effetct is activated (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105183
<ubotu> New bug: #105184 in Ubuntu "blender screen problem when desktop-effetct is activated (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105184
<ubotu> New bug: #105185 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "UVF pymsn: 0.2.1 -> 0.2.2" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105185
<ubotu> New bug: #105186 in pymsn (universe) "UVF telepathy-butterfly: 0.1.3 -> 0.1.4" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105186
<ubotu> New bug: #105187 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Please remove deluge-torrent 0.4.1-2 source+binary from feisty/universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105187
<ubotu> New bug: #105188 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound still in Feisty 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105188
<ubotu> New bug: #105189 in gnumeric (main) "gnummeric short-cuts could be matched better in German" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105189
<ubotu> New bug: #105190 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "flump3dec (for gstreamer) is old and known to be buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105190
<xtknight> i have a question.  see Bug 104978.  i was able to reproduce it on my system also and traced it to the source.  does that qualify as a 'confirmation' of a bug or must only admins change the status to Confirmed?
<ubotu> Malone bug 104978 in xrandr "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104978
<ScottK> xtknight: Add your information do the bug and I'll take a look at it.
<xtknight> done that ;)
* ScottK looks
<poningru> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot a bip bug?
<poningru> bug 105201
<ubotu> Malone bug 105201 in bip "throws a fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105201
<ScottK> xtknight: So you are saying this is a xinerama bug and not an xrandr bug?
<xtknight> ScottK, not sure actually.  AFAIK  Xinerama does not work with XRandr thus the missing structure
<xtknight> ScottK, you could blame it on several things.  libxrandr should probably check if the 'codes' structure points to a valid location in memory before accessing it.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll confirm it against xrandr then.
<ubotu> New bug: #105195 in kvm (universe) "kvm can not run Windows XP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105195
<ubotu> New bug: #105196 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression: Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-T Card is no more working in Kernels 2.6.20-13 and -14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105196
<ubotu> New bug: #105197 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105197
<ubotu> New bug: #105198 in Ubuntu "xfce does not ignore kde-only .desktop files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105198
<ubotu> New bug: #105199 in bip (universe) "does not create a home folder(~/.bip)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105199
<xtknight> ScottK, thanks
<xtknight> ScottK, about the confirming, do you have to be part of the "Elites" to do that?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: no.  but you shouldnt confirm your own bugs
<ScottK> Not really.  I also set the importance of the bug.  You have to be ubuntu-qa or a dev for that.
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> if another person can reproduce it would you say that was enough to set it to Confirmed?
<ScottK> poningru: Why did you submit two bugs? Bug #105201 and Bug #105199
<ubotu> Malone bug 105201 in bip "throws a fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105201
<ubotu> Malone bug 105199 in bip "does not create a home folder(~/.bip)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105199
<poningru> ScottK: because they are two different problems
<xtknight> Poningru: i get the home folder problem but not the configure one
<poningru> I had to work around the latter to get to the former
<xtknight> poningru, how did you reproduce the one where it throws a fatal error?  apt-get install bip ?
<ScottK> poningru: How did you work around the first?
<poningru> xtknight: right and then mkdir ~/.bip and then cp /etc/bip.conf ~/.bip
<poningru> ScottK: ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #105200 in devede (multiverse) "dvds are terrible on dvd players" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105200
<ubotu> New bug: #105201 in bip (universe) "throws a fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105201
<ubotu> New bug: #105202 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" Access usb disk with ext3 filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105202
<ubotu> New bug: #105203 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105203
<xtknight> i am not getting a fatal error, though
<xtknight> hmm
<poningru> xtknight: does your's just run?
<xtknight> ok never mind mine is different
<xtknight> instead of "10-04-2007 10:46:57 FATAL: open No such file or directory".   it is "10-04-2007 11:21:39 FATAL: /home/andy//.bip/bip.conf config file not found"
<poningru> right thats the first error
<ScottK> Note the // in the path.  It's almost certainly a packaging error.
<xtknight> ahh yah
<xtknight> though // usually accesses it properly
* ScottK will look at it.
<poningru> xtknight: thats bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/105201
<ubotu> Malone bug 105201 in bip "throws a fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xtknight> poningru, yeah i've got it
<poningru> what you described
<poningru> ok
<xtknight> 10-04-2007 11:22:36 Default SSL certificate file: /home/andy/.bip/bip.pem
<xtknight> 10-04-2007 11:22:36 FATAL: open No such file or directory
<poningru> exactly
<poningru> ScottK: I would like to know how you solved this
<ScottK> I haven't solved it yet.  It installed fine for me.
<poningru> err right
<xtknight> from an ltrace it looks like it's trying to find a /var/run/bip/bip.pid
<poningru> s/solved/will solve
<ScottK> You are on Feisty, right?
<poningru> yeah
<xtknight> open("/var/run/bip/bip.pid.andy-deskto"..., 65, 0600) = -1....__errno_location()                               = 0xb7cd768c....strerror(2)                                      = "No such file or directory"
<poningru> xtknight: oh hmm
<xtknight> maybe you start it with init.d
<poningru> I noticed that in the conf file
<xtknight> not 'bip'
<poningru> xtknight: tried that already
<poningru> the init script doesnt work
<xtknight> ya same
<poningru> err well atleast it fails to start bip
<ubotu> New bug: #105204 in dpkg (main) "[apport]  dpkg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105204
<ubotu> New bug: #105205 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel no bottom taskbar shown in workspaces other than #1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105205
<xtknight> sudo mkdir -p /var/run/bip/ && sudo touch /var/run/bip/bip.pid
<xtknight> then when you start 'bip' it says canot delete pid file
<xtknight> but if you 'sudo bip' then, "pid file found but invalid data inside. Continuing..."
<xtknight> hrmm
<poningru> hmm
<xtknight> got bip running tho
<xtknight> 32061 ?        Ss     0:00 bip
<poningru> hmm
<xtknight> maybe you have to sudo it
<poningru> no it seems to die immediately
<xtknight> ya the config problem impedes even 'sudo bip'
<xtknight> and if it had a config under the home dir for my user..it should be able to be run from my user
<xtknight> it should be checking for /etc if it can't find a personalized config
<poningru> right which does exist from install
<ubotu> New bug: #105207 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when trying to load an emailed .jpg file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105207
<Hobbsee> xtknight: found out what the debian change to bip is?
* Hobbsee cant - p.d.o is down
<xtknight> Hobbsee, i wish i knew what you were talking about.  very new to this
<xtknight> debian package changelog ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<poningru> package.debian.org
<Hobbsee> i cant find the changelog, and the entire p.d.o appears to be down
<xtknight> ah p.d.o works here
<xtknight> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/b/bip/bip_0.5.3-4/changelog
<xtknight> can you access that?
<ScottK> I just downloaded the source package from the deb-src repo for Universe.
<Hobbsee> xtknight: yep
<poningru> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=385791
<ubotu> Debian bug 385791 in bip "/var/run/bip directory not found" [Unknown,Closed] 
* Hobbsee will request a sync of that, too
<xtknight> ah so what do we do now?
<xtknight> it looks like they have been fixed in debian?
<Hobbsee> that's a fix we want to have
<xtknight> does ubuntu just need the updated packages?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That bug is reported fixed in the current Ubuntu version.
<ubotu> New bug: #105208 in Ubuntu "Install option still availlable on an installed Xubuntu system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105208
<Hobbsee> ScottK: doesnt appear to be - it's only been fixed in -4 in debian
<Hobbsee> and ubuntu has 03
<Hobbsee> * -3
<Hobbsee> 105201 appears to be a dupe fo the other, too.  or lacks info
<Hobbsee> poningru: ^
* poningru will add info
<poningru> Hobbsee: there are couple of bugs
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  It's allegedly fixed in -3 and we have that.
<Hobbsee> request filed.
<poningru> sweat thanks
<Hobbsee> ScottK: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/b/bip/bip_0.5.3-4/changelog ?
<Hobbsee> poningru: wont fix your bug - but will fix that permissions problem
* ScottK waits for debian.org
<poningru> Hobbsee: right
<ScottK> Yes.  That looks like a very good change to have.
<ScottK> If I manually make the directory in /var/run the daemon still doesn't start.
<poningru> ScottK: yeah it dies immediately afterward
<xtknight> it should be looking for the global config (/etc/bip.conf) if it can not find a ~/.bip/bip.conf  ......
<poningru> xtknight: do you know where open("/var/run/bip/bip.pid.Consus.8432", 65, 0600) is coming from?
<poningru> I cant figure it out
<xtknight> from where in the .c file you mean?
<poningru> right
<xtknight> in ./debian/bip.conf "pid_file="/var/run/bip/bip.pid";  "
* Hobbsee mutters about borken scripts
<ubotu> New bug: #105210 in Ubuntu "Every Ubuntu restart force BIOS to do memory check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105210
<ubotu> New bug: #105211 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Users and Groups documentation in feisty's ubuntu-docs is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105211
<xtknight> wow i cant copy from the terminal
<xtknight> also bip.init "test -f /var/run/bip/bip.pid && return 1"
<poningru> no right but where is it telling it to create a pid?
<xtknight> where is it writing to '/var/run/bip/bip.pid ' ?
<ScottK> If I copy the bip.conf file from /etc to ~/.bip then it starts properly.
<poningru> it does?
<poningru> ScottK: it doesnt throw the open error?
<xtknight> here is where it opens it for read.  line 195 (char *conf_pid_file)  " f = fopen(conf_pid_file, "r"); "
<Hobbsee> right, that's gone thru
* iceman is back (gone 03:09:46)
<ScottK> Ah.  And if I've manually made the PID dir
<ubotu> New bug: #105213 in compiz (main) "gnome-panel(s) not drawn (but still inhibit their replacement) by compiz in fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105213
<ubotu> New bug: #105214 in Ubuntu "German Dvorak keyboard layout: eszett () and question mark (?) exchanged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105214
<ubotu> New bug: #105215 in bip (universe) "Please sync bip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105215
<poningru> ScottK: it does? for me it dies immediately
<xtknight> should 'bip' be able to run from a user acct?
* ScottK is trying to run the bip binary directly using -n so I can see error messages.
<xtknight> ya same
<xtknight> init.d script for it doesnt seem to do anything at all
<xtknight> even when 'sudo bip' works
<poningru> see I've never been able to get bip to run even with all the hacks
<xtknight> never?
<poningru> nope
<xtknight> poningru, sudo mkdir -p /var/run/bip  && sudo cp /etc/bip.conf ~/.bip/bip.conf && sudo bip
<xtknight> should do it
<poningru> it runs but shuts down
<xtknight> mine is running as a daemon
<poningru> right did that
<ubotu> New bug: #105216 in Ubuntu "'man wall' contains reference to talk(1), but talk is absent in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105216
<poningru> hmm
<xtknight> ps ax | grep bip
<xtknight> (which is appropriate behavior)
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> WARNING: bind() : Cannot assign requested address
<poningru> 10-04-2007 11:55:56 ERROR: Unable to bind/listen
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> mine works with 0.0.0.0 as set in conf
<poningru> oh that could be an error with my conf then
<poningru> nvm
<xtknight> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7778            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     1260/bip
<xtknight> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.111:55449     209.69.98.12:6667       ESTABLISHED1260/bip
<xtknight> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.111:38858     193.54.225.82:6667      ESTABLISHED1260/bip
<poningru> yeah it was something wrong with my conf
<ScottK> xtknight: It sounds to me like you know enough to figure out what's wrong with the init.
<ScottK> If you figure it out, I'll submit it for you.
<xtknight> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #105217 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105217
<ubotu> New bug: #105218 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbirds 'run filter on folder' does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105218
<xtknight> first problem:  /etc/default/bip contains a variable that says ENABLED=0
<xtknight> that causes the init script not to do anything
<ubotu> New bug: #105220 in compiz (main) "Application windows switch between screens when Desktop Effects is enabled with "TwinView"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105220
<xtknight>  then, /var/run/bip should be owned by "bip:bip"
<xtknight> and /var/log/bip should be as well
<xtknight> then it seems to work fine
<poningru_> ah ok here we go
<poningru_> awesome
<poningru_> thanks dude
<xtknight> should be in post install script i think
<xtknight> for the deb
<ubotu> New bug: #105222 in udev (main) "Please add udev rules for legousbtower" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105222
<ubotu> New bug: #105221 in Ubuntu "Wishlist: Drivers for more webcams/hardware + auto-suggest driver for attached hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105221
<xtknight> in fact, the only thing that needs to be done is "ENABLED=1" in /etc/default/bip on a stock install
<xtknight> then "sudo /etc/init.d/bip start" will work
<poningru> oh hmm true
<xtknight> dpkg --purge doesnt wipe /var/run/bip and /var/log/bip houhg
<xtknight> though*
<xtknight> hmm
* ScottK is going to purge it and then reinstall and try that to make sure.
<xtknight> you have to delete /var/run/bip
<xtknight> if you made it too
<xtknight> hey
<xtknight> it uses the global config with init.d
<poningru> and /var/log/bip
<xtknight>  2818 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/bip -f /etc/bip.conf -s /var/lib/bip
<poningru> BUHH
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install bip; sudo sh -c "echo "ENABLED=1" > /etc/default/bip"; sudo /etc/init.d/bip start; ps ax  | grep bip
<xtknight> and we're in business ;P
<ScottK> Yep.  That's it.
<xtknight> not sure if ENABLED should be 1 by default.  or if 'sudo bip' should work
<xtknight> or whether --purge should wipe /var/run/bip and /var/log/bip
<xtknight> my guess is yes for all three
<xtknight> that would be most convenient for the user, at least
<poningru> hmm thanks guys
* ScottK thinks that enabled should be 1 by default because no where is it documented that you need to change that.  IMO unless the docs tell you what you need to do to make the program run, it should run.
<xtknight> yea
<ScottK> Thanks xtknight. poningru I updated the bugs.
<xtknight> k cool
<xtknight> now where is /etc/default/bip made
* ScottK will try to get the change in after the -4 synch from Debian.
<ScottK> xtknight: It comes in the debian dir of the package.
<xtknight> postinst?
<ScottK> No it's part of the source package and I believe installed by some cdbs magic.
<ubotu> New bug: #105224 in adept (main) "Details on crash not displayed upon click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105224
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> guess that's for them to worry aobut
<poningru> ScottK: thank you
<ScottK> Yeah, but the them is me in this case.
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> woohoo..next? :P
<ScottK> xtknight: Are you invovled in packaging for Ubuntu at all?
<xtknight> ScottK, not really
<xtknight> i would like to be, probably
<ScottK> You know enough to be a valuable contributor
<xtknight> i'm used to editing debs.  i've got some stuff to learn about inst scripts (as you can see) but i think i could help with finding the root of bugs
<ScottK> xtknight: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/ and get invovled.
<ScottK> invovled/involved
<ScottK> They are very open to newcomers on #ubuntu-motu
<xtknight> i dont have to physically go any where, right?
<ScottK> Nope
<xtknight> alright i'll check it out.  i love doing this stuff
<ScottK> Ubuntu is almost entirely developed over IRC.
<xtknight> i'll dwell in here over the next few days
<ScottK> In fact, if you go over there now, I can help you do the fix for this bug
<xtknight> do this for awhile then join motu
<xtknight> sounds good
<ScottK> See you at #ubuntu-motu
<poningru> hmm yeah the log file doesnt seem to get created
<ubotu> New bug: #105225 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "'flush tables with read lock' causes mysql server to deadlock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105225
<ubotu> New bug: #105226 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105226
<ubotu> New bug: #105227 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -d from edgy does not show upgrade option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105227
<ubotu> New bug: #105228 in Ubuntu "'' causes a backtrack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105228
<ubotu> New bug: #105229 in firefox (main) "Crashes on accessing zara.no" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105229
<borschty> I think i found a bug in the network-startup-scripts in feisty. The problem: eth0 does not get assigned IP on boot (static configuration). I tracked the problem down to "eth0=eth0" being present in /var/run/network/ifstate which causes ifup to think eth0 is already up
<borschty> if i run "ifdown eth0" before rebooting, eth0 gets an ip on the next boot
<borschty> can somebody confirm this before i submit an bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #105230 in restricted-manager (main) "Strange capitalisation in tooltip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105230
<borschty> in the postinst of netbase the rc.d files for stopping /etc/init.d/network are removed with the comment, that they are no longer needed by this init-script
<xtknight> bug 105199
<ubotu> Malone bug 105199 in bip "does not create a home folder(~/.bip)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105199
<borschty> (it is "networking" not "network", sorry, mixed that up)
<Admiral_Chicago> can somone look at these gnash bugs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=SWFHandlers%3A%3AActionCallMethod
<Admiral_Chicago> looks like three of them all exhibit the same behavior
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps we can pull a master crash out of it
* Admiral_Chicago heads to lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #105231 in xine-lib (main) "video aspect ration wrong on non-square pixel display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105231
<ScottK> borschty: File a bug and it'll get sorted out.
<borschty> ScottK: ok, i'm already filing it ;)
<ScottK> K
<ubotu> New bug: #105232 in Ubuntu "Kodak USB connection stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105232
<ubotu> New bug: #105233 in httrack (universe) "[apport]  htsserver crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105233
<ubotu> New bug: #105234 in network-manager (main) "Netowrk manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105234
<ubotu> New bug: #105235 in ieee80211 (universe) ""received packet without ExtIV flag" repeating messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105235
<ubotu> New bug: #105236 in netbase (main) "Intefraces do not get assigned IP-addresses on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105236
<poningru> xtknight: still on a bug warpath?
<xtknight> poningru, trying to get it uploaded ya
<poningru> xtknight: I meant were you looking at other bugs?
<poningru> that little 'session' of bug busting was quite enjoyable
<ScottK> poningru: I've got him busy full time right now learning to submit patch update to fix stuff.
* poningru wants to learn that too!
* poningru reads the packaging guide once more
<ScottK> poningru: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/
<ubotu> New bug: #105237 in Ubuntu "Updating System" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105237
<ubotu> New bug: #105238 in Ubuntu "Network manager should not restart wifi network if static config is in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105238
<ubotu> New bug: #105239 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebarker powe off when I selec Data CD,DVD, Audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105239
<cypher1_> is the image shown by usplash is in initramfs ?
<ubotu> New bug: #105240 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity nogui Dapper does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105240
<ubotu> New bug: #105241 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening preferenences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105241
<ubotu> New bug: #105242 in k3b (main) "k3b crashes when ending to create dvd image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105242
<ubotu> New bug: #105243 in network-manager (main) "gnome network manager icon not connected, but there is a connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105243
<ubotu> New bug: #105244 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105244
<ubotu> New bug: #105245 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes attempting to print or to set up the page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105245
<ubotu> New bug: #105247 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) ADM8211 wireless driver not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105247
<ubotu> New bug: #105248 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105248
<ubotu> New bug: #105249 in wesnoth (universe) "Screensaver comes on while playing Battle for Wesnoth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105249
<tokj> buond
<cypher1_> what is the tag i need to put if i need a automatic retrace for a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #105250 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash by itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105250
<ubotu> New bug: #105251 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager wrongly releases DHCP IP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105251
<ubotu> New bug: #105252 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu feisty beta won't boot into graphical environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105252
<ubotu> New bug: #105253 in squid (main) "squid on feisty missing /etc/squid/squid.conf.default which is mentioned in manpage for squid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105253
<ubotu> New bug: #105254 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105254
<ubotu> New bug: #105255 in pykaraoke (universe) "[apport]  pykaraoke crashed with error in doPlay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105255
<Admiral_Chicago> cypher1_: need-i386-retrace or need-amd64-retrace
<Amaranth> can someone lower the importance of bug 84060 to low? it's not really a crash, apport is just being overly picky
<ubotu> Malone bug 84060 in alacarte "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84060
<Admiral_Chicago> based on the architecture
<cypher1_> Admiral_Chicago, thanks.. i need i386
<ubotu> New bug: #105256 in gnome-panel (main) "Cannot easily access properties when panel is full with applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105256
<ubotu> New bug: #105257 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_drag_data_received()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105257
<ubotu> New bug: #105258 in update-manager (main) "String "reading state information" isn't translated into Spanish of update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105258
<ubotu> New bug: #105259 in kde-guidance (main) "Not all scaling governors are supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105259
<ubotu> New bug: #105260 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105260
<Amaranth> arg i really wish i could set my own importance
<ubotu> New bug: #105178 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "high-frequency sound comes out of the speakers when playing audio" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105178
<ubotu> New bug: #105261 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Feature Request:  Right-click to erase/format removable read-write media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105261
<ubotu> New bug: #105263 in kvm (universe) "[feisty]  kvm depends of kvm-api-9 but it not exists that package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105263
<ubotu> New bug: #105262 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix/amarok unable to unmute sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105262
<ubotu> New bug: #105264 in python2.4 (main) "python2.4 requires "any" from python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105264
<ubotu> New bug: #105266 in cryptsetup (universe) "cant mount 2nd crypted partition within cryptroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105266
<ubotu> New bug: #105268 in gaim (main) "Changing the font face in gaim has no visible effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105268
<ubotu> New bug: #105269 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 doesn't boot anymore after update (new Kernel installed 2.6.14)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105269
<ubotu> New bug: #105265 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "GNOME Save As dialog continuously resizes itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105265
<ubotu> New bug: #105270 in knetworkmanager (main) "after updating NetworkManager in kubuntu I lose internet connectivity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105270
<ubotu> New bug: #105271 in gnome-terminal (main) "Regression: metacity fails to create windows, sscrolbars, or toolbars in April 10th Synaptic upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105271
<ubotu> New bug: #105272 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105272
<ubotu> New bug: #105273 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes suddendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105273
<ubotu> New bug: #105274 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105274
<ubotu> New bug: #105275 in gnome-panel (main) ""New/Delete panel" should not be present on popup menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105275
<ubotu> New bug: #105276 in Ubuntu "wmp54g Linksys card wont connect to wireless router but the card and router are recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105276
<ubotu> New bug: #105277 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGFPE after resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105277
<ubotu> New bug: #105278 in compiz (main) "compiz "scale" plugin no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105278
<ubotu> New bug: #105279 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder amd64 crashes with xvid as a video codec option ("Illegal option (core dumped)")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105279
<ubotu> New bug: #105280 in software-properties (main) "software-properties translation incorrectly in language-pack-kde packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105280
<ubotu> New bug: #105281 in gdb (main) "gdb in kdevelop crashes randomly (.gdbinit?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105281
<ubotu> New bug: #105282 in Ubuntu "Resolution is down to 1024x768 from 1280x1024 after enabling restricted ati driver.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105282
<ubotu> New bug: #105283 in epiphany-extensions (main) "epiphany-browser#smart-bookmarks-create-a-smartbookmark does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105283
<ubotu> New bug: #105284 in Ubuntu "SD cardreader (TI) doesn't mount memory cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105284
<ubotu> New bug: #105285 in update-manager (main) "nvidia-glx installed itself over Nvidia propriatary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105285
<ubotu> New bug: #105286 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus uses lots of memory when deleting directory with many small files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105286
<ubotu> New bug: #105288 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105288
<ubotu> New bug: #105289 in language-pack-be (main) "We need to add be@latin translations from GNOME project to Belarusian langpacks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105289
<ubotu> New bug: #105291 in sensors-applet (universe) "sensors-applet doesn't recognize newly installed hddtemp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105291
<ubotu> New bug: #105292 in openoffice.org (main) "star office 5 spreadsheet cannot open with OOo supplied with Edgy Eft Kubunto" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105292
<ubotu> New bug: #105293 in splashy (universe) "[apport]  splashy crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105293
<ubotu> New bug: #105294 in highlight (universe) "highlight crashes by executing in a shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105294
<ubotu> New bug: #105295 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "wireless USB mouse (Logitech MX1000) no longer works, after loading the latest feisty kernel on power g5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105295
<ubotu> New bug: #105296 in soundconverter (universe) "Creates zero byte FLAC files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105296
<ubotu> New bug: #105298 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player does not run on Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105298
<ubotu> New bug: #105299 in gisomount (universe) "File selected is not an ISO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105299
<ubotu> New bug: #105300 in gramps (universe) "gramps wants to open XML documents it has nothing to do with" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105300
<ubotu> New bug: #105301 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105301
<ubotu> New bug: #105302 in language-selector (main) "crash during new language (French) installation on live-CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105302
<blueyed_> I cannot get the bughelper-data bzr branch..
<blueyed_> using "bzr checkout sftp://YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main bughelper-data"
<blueyed_> as mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files
<blueyed_> It says: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://blueyed@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main/
<ubotu> New bug: #105304 in initrd-tools (universe) "Unbootable after upgrade to Feisty with pre-2.6.17 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105304
<ubotu> New bug: #105306 in linux-meta (main) "sd-card reader doesn't work on my hp nc8430" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105306
<ubotu> New bug: #105307 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105307
<ubotu> New bug: #105308 in Ubuntu "Increasing screen resolution on i915 may show mixed results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105308
<ubotu> New bug: #105309 in Ubuntu "Bad xorg config for 1440x900 monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105309
<ubotu> New bug: #105310 in rdiff-backup (main) "fails to run after interrupted second backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105310
<ubotu> New bug: #105311 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105311
<xtknight> can someone help me take a look at Bug 105263 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105263 in kvm "[feisty]  kvm depends of kvm-api-9 but it not exists that package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105263
<xtknight> so he says it depends on kvm-api-9.  this package is not available anywhere yet that i can tell.  in the changelog of kvm, it says "* Make package depend on kvm-api-X, so the kernel can provide correct API"
<xtknight> yet the kernel is not Providing kvm-api-x
<xtknight> yes kvm support is enabled in my kernel
<Mithrandir> sounds like a kernel bug, then
<xtknight> hrm
<xtknight> so what should I do>
<xtknight> nm i think MOTU has got me covered
<Mithrandir> coolie
<ScottK> Can you install it?
<Mithrandir> doesn't seem to depend on kvm-api-9 here
<xtknight> won't install for me
<xtknight> apt-get update/upgrade?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-11
<Mithrandir> ah, there.
<ubotu> New bug: #105313 in gnome-panel (main) "application crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105313
<Mithrandir> it'll be fixed soonish
<ubotu> New bug: #105315 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Translation bug that broke up the xfdesktop menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105315
<ubotu> New bug: #105316 in Ubuntu "Failure to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105316
<ubotu> New bug: #105317 in Ubuntu "Firewire drive not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105317
<ubotu> New bug: #105318 in Ubuntu "Keyboard don't work when I install from Beta-Desktop-i386 UBUNTU Feisty Fawn CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105318
<ubotu> New bug: #105319 in gaim (main) "GAIM Crashes when the Buddy list gets too long." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105319
<ubotu> New bug: #105320 in Ubuntu "errors committing changes in updates or installs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105320
<ubotu> New bug: #105321 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105321
<ubotu> New bug: #105323 in epiphany-browser (main) "Changing epiphany spellchecker.dictionary to pt_BR is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105323
<ubotu> New bug: #105324 in epiphany-browser (main) "Changing epiphany spellchecker.dictionary to pt_BR is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105324
<ubotu> New bug: #105325 in notification-daemon (main) "Borderless notification balloons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105325
<ubotu> New bug: #105326 in smbldap-tools (universe) "smbldap-useradd sets bad objectclasses for machine accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105326
<ubotu> New bug: #105328 in Ubuntu "Feisty: KDE Desktop is unresponsive with minimal applications running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105328
<ubotu> New bug: #105327 in epiphany-browser (main) "Program is not translated when using with LC_ALL=pt_BR LANG=pt_BR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105327
<ubotu> New bug: #105329 in gaim (main) "Program is not translated when run with LC_ALL=pt_BR LANG=pt_BR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105329
<ubotu> New bug: #105330 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105330
<ubotu> New bug: #105331 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crash during logging after a logout from different user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105331
<ubotu> New bug: #105332 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105332
<ubotu> New bug: #105333 in slab (universe) "The More Applications window takes far too long to come up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105333
<ubotu> New bug: #105334 in slab (universe) "No search field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105334
<ubotu> New bug: #105335 in gedit (main) "Ctrl+Left Arrow moves right, not left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105335
<ubotu> New bug: #105336 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod crashes when iPod connected via USB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105336
<ubotu> New bug: #105338 in cgoban (universe) "Cgoban crushed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105338
<ubotu> New bug: #105339 in ntfs-3g (universe) "No docs in ntfs-3g package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105339
<ubotu> New bug: #105340 in kftpgrabber (universe) "[feisty]  kftpgrabber consumes 100% cpu after ftp site disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105340
<ubotu> New bug: #105341 in hostap-driver (universe) "hostap-source fails to build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105341
<ubotu> New bug: #105343 in network-manager (main) "network-manager-0.6.4-6ubuntu5 No network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105343
<ubotu> New bug: #105344 in Ubuntu "nvidia-glx-new incorrect xorg.conf settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105344
<ubotu> New bug: #105345 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager installs nVidia and ATi drivers with the wrong resolution on wide screens" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105345
<ubotu> New bug: #105342 in Ubuntu "No sound on Toshiba Satellite L30-105" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105342
<ubotu> New bug: #105346 in Ubuntu "I get connected using dial up but cant surf on Feisty Fawn Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105346
<ubotu> New bug: #105347 in beryl-manager (universe) "bery crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105347
<ubotu> New bug: #105348 in synaptic (main) "Language support: i can't download any lang packages, synaptic alway show auth proxy error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105348
<ubotu> New bug: #105350 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_ForcedUnwind()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105350
<ubotu> New bug: #105351 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105351
<ubotu> New bug: #105352 in knetworkmanager (main) "After recent update Knetworkmanager shows incorrect link status." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105352
<defendguin> i don't suppose there is anyone in here who looks at kernel related bugs?
<jjesse> there is a full kernel team
<jjesse> though i don't think that most of them are awake at this time
<defendguin> there was a regression between 12 and 13 that i'd like to help get squashed
<defendguin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/99648   if anyone wants to look
<ubotu> Malone bug 99648 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MMC/SD memory card reader does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ilmari> defendguin: I can confirm that bug. The problem is that hal can't find a parent device from DEVPATH=/sys/class/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:e624,
<ubotu> New bug: #105353 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cdrom on ide secondary not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105353
<defendguin> ilmari: are you going to add that to the bug?
<ilmari> I don't have a -12 kernel handy, could you attach the 'udevmonitor --udev --environemnt' output when pluggin and unplugging the card on that version?
<ilmari> looking at the changelog, there was indeed an MMC update in -13
<defendguin> ok i'll make a note of that and do it when it is more convenient for me to reboot
<ilmari> referencing bug 93171
<ubotu> Malone bug 93171 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Problems with tifm module and kernel mmc core" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93171
* ilmari pastes the info from -14
<ubotu> New bug: #105354 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04beta Alternative cannot install in Chinese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105354
<defendguin> this has been pretty productive i should come here more often
<ilmari> I spent a few hours hunting the hal side of this bug yesterday :-/
<defendguin> oh i didn't know anyone was already working on it
<ilmari> it seems related to bug 95229 (the last comment)
<ubotu> Malone bug 95229 in hal ""Hardware Information" crashes when inspecting an inserted SD card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95229
<defendguin> for a while i wasn't positive the bug was in the kernel but when i started switching back and forth between 12 and 13 or 12 and 14 i figured the bug had to be the kernel
<defendguin> most likely anyway
<ilmari> I didn't have the old kernel around when I tried the card for the first time in months, so I started digging in hal (since the kernel detects and can mount the card just fine)
<defendguin> yeah i saw that the dmesg output was the same on 12 and 14
<defendguin> which is why i wasn't positive about it for a while
<ubotu> New bug: #105355 in firefox (main) ""Confirm Close" dialog can come up in wrong window on file->quit when firefox is open in multiple workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105355
<ubotu> New bug: #105356 in trackballs (universe) "failed to load correctly, this crash when push start game" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105356
<ubotu> New bug: #105358 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105358
<ubotu> New bug: #105357 in network-manager (main) "Feisty wireless broken after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105357
<defendguin> ilmari: what else can we do about this bug?
<ilmari> defendguin: I tried looking at the merge in gitweb, gut couldn't find anything relevant (I'm not familiar with kernel code at all)
<ilmari> s/gut/but/
<ilmari> we could try prodding someone on #ubuntu-kernel tomorrow
<ilmari> now i'm off to bed
<ilmari> got to get up in 5 hours :(
<defendguin> bummer
<ilmari> see you to morrow, I guess
<ubotu> New bug: #105359 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ZeroDivisionError in on_quotes_update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105359
<ubotu> New bug: #105360 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice2.2 Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105360
<defendguin> ilmari: i'll be around
<ubotu> New bug: #105361 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105361
<ubotu> New bug: #105362 in gnome-app-install (main) "Upgrade issue from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105362
<ubotu> New bug: #105363 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV (IN CLOSING XCHAT, THE PROGRAM 'CRASHED')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105363
<ubotu> New bug: #105364 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed on creating user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105364
<ubotu> New bug: #105365 in glibc (main) "dependency problems with libc6-xen?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105365
<ubotu> New bug: #105367 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105367
<ubotu> New bug: #105368 in linux-meta (main) "Wrong nvidia kernel driver packaged for 2.6.20-14-lowlatency" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105368
<ubotu> New bug: #105369 in Ubuntu "CD drive stopped working after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty(herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105369
<ubotu> New bug: #105370 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105370
<ubotu> New bug: #105371 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105371
<ubotu> New bug: #105372 in network-manager (main) "network-manager static ip handling broken by  0.6.4-6ubuntu5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105372
<defendguin> wow there are a lot of bugs coming in all the time,  how does the community ever deal with them all
<lifeless> defendguin: we do our best
<lifeless> defendguin: love it if you want to help :)
<defendguin> i do the best i can reporting them and responding to the people who ask me for info
<xtknight> triaging is important :O
<defendguin> thats what i keep hearing
<xtknight> half of em are prolly duplicates
<xtknight> or are fixed at least even if they aren't exactly the same error msgs
<xtknight> all these firefox problems...
<xtknight> could just be one line of code ;)
<defendguin> i am subscribed to this one bug for deskbar and it must have over 100 dups
<micahcowan> which?
<xtknight> yes there are 100000bugs but there are also magnitudes more times of things that DO work, so it's not like we're doing bad
<defendguin> oh its in the gnome bugzilla
<defendguin> 415529
<defendguin> i guess the crash reporter bug buddy sends them the reports and not to ubuntu
<defendguin> 403752  is the original bug
<ubotu> New bug: #105373 in network-manager (main) "Regression: network-manager does not show network " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105373
<micahcowan> bug 403752
<defendguin> if anyone wants to look at bug number 44615 this one has been sitting for a while since someone last contacted me about it
<TheMuso> bug 44615
<ubotu> Malone bug 44615 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Fn + F4 should suspend the laptop" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44615
<micahcowan> ktknight, there aren't 100,000 that are open right now... less than 30k.
<defendguin> i'm sure it's a very simple fix for anyone familiar with the kernel
<micahcowan> xtknight, ^
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> good to know
<defendguin> that one i mentioned a few moments ago with over 100 dups should be closing soon it seems fixed
<xtknight> things are getting better every second, aren't they ? :P
<defendguin> yeah
<defendguin> when is the release?
<xtknight> april 19
<micahcowan> Only 8k of those are at priority medium or above, which makes it seem somewhat better... of course, several of those in the "undecided" category probably would be if QA had gotten to them yet...
<defendguin> i guess i'm gonna have to bust my ass to get a few of my bugs fixed before release
<micahcowan> Are they accepting non-critical bugfixes? 'Coz I just fixed a gawk segfault this week, but haven't bothered to bug someone, seeing how close we are...
<defendguin> maybe if its a low risk change?
<micahcowan> Probably... hey... you're named after my friend Bill Kendrick's game. ^_^
<defendguin> yeah i kinda liked the game and it was available
<ubotu> New bug: #105374 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy player crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105374
<defendguin> i've also gone by supertux in the past
<micahcowan> I've probably seen you as supertux before.
<defendguin> hmmm that name is currently occupied by a bot
<defendguin> micahcowan: so i have a non critical bug what happens if i want to get it fixed?  they make a patch and it just sits there till next development cycle?
<micahcowan> Most likely. I'm probably not going to bug someone with my gawk bug until after Feisty is released, so it won't see daylight until gawk+1...
<defendguin> bummer
<defendguin> you mean feisty+1?
<micahcowan> If it's a critical bug, it can get backported as an Stable Release Update; if it's a big, sexy featureful new release of something, it can get backported as a backport. Otherwise: next release.
<micahcowan> defendguin, yeah.... not sure how I typed that.
<defendguin> so i just need to get my bugs marked as critical so they can be put in a stable release update
<defendguin> lol
<micahcowan> ha ha :D
<micahcowan> If it's a significant regression over previous behavior, that can count
<defendguin> who wants to wait for the release of giddy gofer for their suspend key to work?
<defendguin> well at least one of my bugs is a significant regression
<ubotu> New bug: #105375 in Ubuntu "Feisty alternate install discs for PS3 hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105375
<xtknight> ubuntu has ps3 support?
<crimsun> of sorts.
<crimsun> a lot of kernel support has been merged in the past month
<defendguin> crimsun: didn't you help me with some audio issues a while back?
<crimsun> probably. Why?
<shirish> hi all, after installing some updates, i am unable to get the top bar. What should I do?
<defendguin> crimsun: just remembering
<shirish> guys can somebody help me, I am stuck here, even clicking show desktop shows Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.
<shirish> this happened after the recent updates
<defendguin> crimsun: i was trying to find someone who could help me with a regression in the kernel from -12 to -13  bug 99648 if you can help
<ubotu> Malone bug 99648 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MMC/SD memory card reader does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99648
<micahcowan> shirish, you should really ask in a support channel, such as #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 (whichever applies)
<shirish> micahcowan: i think its a bug rather than something I did
<shirish> for my actions are pretty limited atm in ubuntu
<micahcowan> shirish, that isn't really relevant. You're asking for support for the bug, which is not what this chan is for.
<shirish> micahcowan: ok sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #105376 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04beta Alt. CD install not create a new user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105376
<ubotu> New bug: #105377 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105377
<ubotu> New bug: #105378 in postfix (main) "SASL authentication failure Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105378
<ubotu> New bug: #105380 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Serial port stops working after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105380
<ubotu> New bug: #105381 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crashed when loading many thumbnails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105381
<ubotu> New bug: #105382 in Ubuntu "Audigy 2ZS PCMCIA Doesn't Work under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105382
<ubotu> New bug: #105383 in hunchentoot (universe) "cl-hunchentoot dependency cl-plus-ssl broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105383
<ubotu> New bug: #105384 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Poweroff and reboot not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105384
<ubotu> New bug: #105386 in Ubuntu "booting problem after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105386
<ubotu> New bug: #105387 in Ubuntu "sound doesnot work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105387
<ubotu> New bug: #105388 in Ubuntu "Install hangs on 83% on laptop without wired connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105388
<ubotu> New bug: #105389 in Ubuntu "External usb Mouse Stops responding when holding down a key on the keyboard." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105389
<ubotu> New bug: #105390 in metacity (main) "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105390
<ubotu> New bug: #105392 in evolution (main) "Evolution Mail Handling w. Virtual Folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105392
<ubotu> New bug: #105393 in network-manager (main) "loosing network connection on upgrade of network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105393
<ubotu> New bug: #105394 in cryptsetup (universe) "Upstart needs some key pressed to show "Enter Passphrase" on boot /  cryptsetup problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105394
<ubotu> New bug: #105395 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105395
<ubotu> New bug: #105396 in apt (main) "Apt package contains translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105396
<ubotu> New bug: #105397 in Ubuntu "ndiswrapper/ndisgtk crashes at startup (wl54usb)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105397
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #105399 in Ubuntu "hibernate button on thinkpad doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105399
<ubotu> New bug: #105400 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "TB crashes (cannot start) just after turning on Ubuntu!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105400
<ubotu> New bug: #105402 in dpkg (main) "dpkg package contains translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105402
<ubotu> New bug: #105403 in compiz (main) "[Feisty]  Compiz doesn't allow to unlock the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105403
<ubotu> New bug: #105404 in Ubuntu "Search Domains are not saved after a reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105404
<ubotu> New bug: #105405 in kino (main) "kino 1.0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105405
<ubotu> New bug: #105406 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor 0.1.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105406
<ubotu> New bug: #105407 in Ubuntu "Continuation updated edgy towards feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105407
<ubotu> New bug: #105409 in evolution (main) "Annoyance: Evolution updates the summary display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105409
<ubotu> New bug: #105411 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ocropus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105411
<ubotu> New bug: #105412 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Clara OCR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105412
<ubotu> New bug: #105413 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ocre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105413
<ubotu> New bug: #105414 in Ubuntu "Delay on boot with wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105414
<ubotu> New bug: #105415 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic proxy authentication integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105415
<ubotu> New bug: #105416 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  dvdsub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105416
<ubotu> New bug: #105417 in nautilus (main) "Can't change permissions to included files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105417
<ubotu> New bug: #105418 in gocr (universe) "[apport]  gtk-ocr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105418
<ubotu> New bug: #105419 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  autoscan" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105419
<ubotu> New bug: #105420 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "both iwlwifi and ipw3945 are unable to turn off rf_kill" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105420
<ubotu> New bug: #105421 in network-manager (main) "new package network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu5 doesn't detect my static ip configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105421
<ubotu> New bug: #105422 in kdebase (main) "Screen flickers when unused (vt8) session dies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105422
<ubotu> New bug: #105423 in kxdocker (universe) "kxdocker crashes every time I try to start it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105423
<ubotu> New bug: #105424 in linux-meta (main) "[Feisty]  2.6.20-14.22 wont boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105424
<ubotu> New bug: #105425 in brasero (universe) "[apport]  brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105425
<ubotu> New bug: #105427 in Ubuntu "Please output a easy to understand error message while using multiple apt instances" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105427
<ubotu> New bug: #105428 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  codeblocks" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105428
<ubotu> New bug: #105429 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "Beryl crashes when i would use it as default window-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105429
<ubotu> New bug: #105431 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  elisa" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105431
<ubotu> New bug: #105433 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105433
<ubotu> New bug: #105434 in Ubuntu "network manager: wired internet disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105434
<ubotu> New bug: #105435 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  glest" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105435
<ubotu> New bug: #105437 in usplash (main) "feisty fawn freezes on bootscreen - problems with lite-on cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105437
<ubotu> New bug: #105436 in compiz (main) "Compiz-gtk does not need Metacity and thus should not depend on it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105436
<ubotu> New bug: #105440 in control-center (main) "lastest update to control center breaks slab (main menu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105440
<ubotu> New bug: #105438 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  jahshaka" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105438
<ubotu> New bug: #105439 in kde-guidance (main) "power-manager not loads correct .mo file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105439
<ubotu> New bug: #105441 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ktabedit" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105441
<ubotu> New bug: #105442 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnormalize" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105442
<ubotu> New bug: #105444 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  amanith" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105444
<ubotu> New bug: #105445 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Moodbar" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105445
<ubotu> New bug: #105447 in Ubuntu "map don't appear during the installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105447
<ubotu> New bug: #105448 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  TuxGuardian" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105448
<ubotu> New bug: #105449 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  aptana" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105449
<ubotu> New bug: #105450 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ecksdee" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105450
<ubotu> New bug: #105451 in gimp (main) "Gimp doesn't support smb protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105451
<ubotu> New bug: #105452 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  cdemu" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105452
<ubotu> New bug: #105453 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  eclipse-i18n" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105453
<ubotu> New bug: #105454 in kde-systemsettings (main) "gtk styles & fonts: can't switch back to "use another font"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105454
<ubotu> New bug: #105455 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  freera" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105455
<ubotu> New bug: #105457 in Ubuntu "mysqd_safe high cpu usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105457
<ubotu> New bug: #105458 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Handbrake" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105458
<ubotu> New bug: #105459 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  jedit" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105459
<ubotu> New bug: #105460 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  k3bmonkeyaudio plugin" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105460
<ubotu> New bug: #105456 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gimmix" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105456
<ubotu> New bug: #105461 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  MAC-PORT" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105461
<ubotu> New bug: #105462 in Ubuntu "sound missing after update 20070411" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105462
<ubotu> New bug: #105463 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Mars, Land of No Mercy (mars)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105463
<ubotu> New bug: #105464 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mandvd" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105464
<ubotu> New bug: #105465 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor crashes on startup in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105465
<ubotu> New bug: #105466 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  MaxemumTVGuide" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105466
<ubotu> New bug: #105467 in xfce4 (universe) "xfce4 v4.4.1 on feisty ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105467
<ubotu> New bug: #105468 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  metisse" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105468
<ubotu> New bug: #105469 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mysecureshell" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105469
<ubotu> New bug: #105471 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mysql-gui-tools" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105471
<ubotu> New bug: #105472 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  opengroupware" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105472
<ubotu> New bug: #105470 in ubiquity (main) "language selection table is too narrow" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105470
<ubotu> New bug: #105473 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Extrema" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105473
<ubotu> New bug: #105474 in firefox (main) "Downloading files with firefox on an ntfs partition (ntfs 3g) results in empty files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105474
<ubotu> New bug: #105475 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105475
<ubotu> New bug: #105476 in synaptic (main) "memory corruption in synaptic" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105476
<ubotu> New bug: #105478 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ISPConfig" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105478
<ubotu> New bug: #105480 in puredata (universe) "Pure Data Stutters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105480
<ubotu> New bug: #105481 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kqemu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105481
<ubotu> New bug: #105482 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "xubuntu gdm theme missing popup menu icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105482
<ubotu> New bug: #105483 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  peertv" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105483
<ubotu> New bug: #105484 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed on application exit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105484
<ubotu> New bug: #105485 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  phpwebgallery" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105485
<ubotu> New bug: #105489 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pok3d" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105489
<ubotu> New bug: #105486 in Ubuntu "system slow using winbind / active directory auth. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105486
<ubotu> New bug: #105487 in alsa-driver (main) "plughw layer fails with Jack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105487
<ubotu> New bug: #105488 in gnome-panel (main) "Aegis Virus Scanner appears not working as it should." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105488
<ubotu> New bug: #105490 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Swap partition receives new UUID after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105490
<ubotu> New bug: #105491 in Ubuntu "screen fscked up using netboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105491
<ubotu> New bug: #105492 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  processing" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105492
<ubotu> New bug: #105493 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Some Applications menu items are missing icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105493
<ubotu> New bug: #105494 in powermanagement-interface (main) "error while installinge powermanagement-interface (0.3.15)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105494
<ubotu> New bug: #105495 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  psysycache" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105495
<ubotu> New bug: #105496 in Ubuntu "rootfilesystem not clean after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105496
<ubotu> New bug: #105497 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  resin" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105497
<ubotu> New bug: #105498 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  robocode" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105498
<ubotu> New bug: #105499 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  sears" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105499
<ubotu> New bug: #105500 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  sportstracker" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105500
<ubotu> New bug: #105501 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tabencode" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105501
<ubotu> New bug: #105502 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  wifiscanners" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105502
<ubotu> New bug: #105503 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xwinwrap" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105503
<ubotu> New bug: #105504 in gnome-panel (main) "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 doesn't work after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105504
<ubotu> New bug: #105505 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xper2" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105505
<ubotu> New bug: #105506 in firefox (main) "http://www.de.map24.com/ crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105506
<Nafallo> slomo: bug #83208
<ubotu> Malone bug 83208 in seahorse "seahorse-preferences help button doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83208
<ubotu> New bug: #105507 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  powerfolder" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105507
<ubotu> New bug: #105508 in Ubuntu "problem with audio / alsa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105508
<ubotu> New bug: #105509 in sxid (universe) "[apport]  sxid crashed with SIGSEGV on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105509
<ubotu> New bug: #105510 in notification-daemon (main) "hardware database notification has poor ui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105510
<ubotu> New bug: #105511 in Ubuntu "Universe and Multiverse not enabled by default on the livecd" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105511
<ubotu> New bug: #105512 in Ubuntu "Can't change display brightness on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105512
<ubotu> New bug: #105514 in Ubuntu "Propblem with active window in SoundJuicer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105514
<ubotu> New bug: #105515 in supertux (universe) "Missing menu icon for superTux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105515
<ubotu> New bug: #105516 in bogofilter (main) "[apport]  bogofilter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105516
<ubotu> New bug: #105517 in util-linux (main) "hwclock --show states a timezone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105517
<ubotu> New bug: #105518 in Ubuntu "I/O ports on sound card disabled after upgrading kernel on April 11th, 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105518
<ubotu> New bug: #105519 in gnome-panel (main) "livecd clock is (inevitably) wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105519
<ubotu> New bug: #105520 in Ubuntu "No sound after kernel upgrade (2.6.20-13 -> 2.6.20-14) in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105520
<ubotu> New bug: #105521 in iproute (main) "The "ip route get" returns wrong interface and gateway in an multipath routing environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105521
<ubotu> New bug: #105523 in firefox (main) ""get help online" produces default start page" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105523
<ubotu> New bug: #105524 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center 2.18.0-0ubuntu3 on feisty Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105524
<ubotu> New bug: #105525 in gnome-panel (main) "about ubuntu menu item missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105525
<ranf> bug #71093
<ubotu> Malone bug 71093 in evolution "Mail forwarded with text attachment doesnt add the file" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71093
<ubotu> New bug: #105526 in Ubuntu "restarting firefox after extension installation is interpreted(?) as crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105526
<ubotu> New bug: #105527 in Ubuntu "WPA2 - BCM4318 - feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105527
<ubotu> New bug: #105529 in gfxboot (main) "Keyboard selection (F3) corrupts the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105529
<ubotu> New bug: #105530 in kdeaddons (main) "kicker autohide conflict with systray icon popup menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105530
<ubotu> New bug: #105531 in migration-assistant (main) "/var/lib/os-prober/mount briefly appears on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105531
<ubotu> New bug: #105532 in squid (main) "compilation error on feisty in aufs/store_dir_aufs.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105532
<ubotu> New bug: #105534 in Ubuntu "ATIX700" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105534
<\sh> guys, is there any documentation about launchpadBugs python lib from bughelper package? or "use the source, luke"?
<thekorn> \sh: I'm sorry there are no docs available atm...
<ubotu> New bug: #105535 in lirc (main) "Lirc init script on boot is executed before inputlirc script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105535
<ubotu> New bug: #105536 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "When replying to an  email the field to: is blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105536
<ubotu> New bug: #105537 in Ubuntu "gnome screensaver crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105537
<ubotu> New bug: #105538 in Ubuntu "Setting capslock to control in gnome keyboard preferences leaves capslock stuck on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105538
<ubotu> New bug: #105539 in dash (main) "can't preseed dash/sh to false" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105539
<shirish> I am sorry to be barging in, but need somebody who can take a look at my bug & see if I need to re-categorize it
<defendguin> hello ilmari
<shirish> defendguin: can u look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105390 & tell whether I need to re-categorize it or put something else in there?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<defendguin> looks fine to me
<shirish> defendguin: ok, so its metacity at fault, I am using the default Gnome window manager, I do not understand the metacity stuff, just that it came in hence used that
<defendguin> metacity is the default gnome window manager
<shirish> defendguin: lol, ok thanx for clearing that up
<ubotu> New bug: #105540 in Ubuntu "Opening an audio disc from the Gnome places menu fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105540
<ubotu> New bug: #105541 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Multichannel wav sound comes out of wrong speakers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105541
<dholbach> \sh: what are you looking for?
<shirish> dholbach: are u asking me?
<dholbach> shirish: no, I asked \sh -   \  s h
<shirish> dholbach: oops saw that, sorry did not realize there is also a \sh in the room/channel
<dholbach> shirish: no problem
<\sh> dholbach: sorry..just restarted my client...what was the question? :)
<dholbach> \sh: what are you looking for? (re: python-launchpad-bugs)
<shirish> dholbach: one thing though, how can I get somebody to see my bug, any ideas or who would be the right person to speak about it?
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105390
<\sh> dholbach: a small documentation about the usage of the classes...
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> \sh: there is none - what are you trying to do? maybe I can help you
<\sh> dholbach: just for information, thinking about writing a small python gtk/qt/kde app for displaying bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #105542 in mantis (universe) "package mantis is not installing properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105542
<ubotu> New bug: #105543 in Ubuntu "/bin/rm refuses to remove files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105543
<dholbach> \sh: nice idea - best to talk to thekorn about it
<dholbach> \sh: he's probably going to work on that as part of his SoC project
<dholbach> shirish: i asked a few questions on the bug
<\sh> ah..cool...we could use as base the new reportbug-ng as seen on p.u.c
<shirish> dholbach: ok thanx
<shirish> dholbach: lemme check back & will report there itself
<KenSentMe> dholbach, does the status confirmed for a package on the wishlist mean that it will be packaged or that it can be packaged if someone is up to it?
<dholbach> \sh: mvo also uses bugnumbers - he might like the idea too
<dholbach> KenSentMe: it's a confirmed wishlist item - that does not mean that anybody is going to work on it just now
<KenSentMe> ok
<dholbach> shirish: ok super
<mvo> \sh: yeah, neat idea. I think of that as well, a quick overview with clickable links and some caching etc
<dholbach> thekorn is the man :)
<\sh> mvo: do we still have this problem with creating bugreports on LP, only using known gpg signed mails? I didn't follow the LP development the last weeks/months
<ubotu> New bug: #105544 in Ubuntu "bug reporting has some issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105544
<ubotu> New bug: #105545 in Ubuntu "HUAWEI E220 no longer works in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105545
<ubotu> New bug: #105546 in gthumb (main) "build gthumb with libopenraw support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105546
<ubotu> New bug: #105547 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_blist_joinchat_is_showable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105547
<mvo> \sh: AFAIK yes, but one can work around it by using the LP cookie and the html-operations code
<shirish> dholbach: have answered most of the stuff, one thing I did not get and the other will know in a little bit l8ter. Can u check & see if u need some more info. Please lemme know.
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> shirish: i get mails for desktop-bugs - I'll take a look at it some time later
<shirish> dholbach: ok cool, thnx
<ubotu> New bug: #105548 in acon (universe) "Some key combinations don't work under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105548
<pochu> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #105550 in Ubuntu "X server dont start with (EE) No devices detected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105550
<ubotu> New bug: #105551 in Ubuntu "Feisty upgrade forgets/mangles sd* drive mounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105551
<ubotu> New bug: #105552 in drbd8 (universe) "config.h was removed in 2.6.19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105552
<ubotu> New bug: #105553 in openoffice.org2 (main) "missing mozilla-plugin for Openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105553
<ubotu> New bug: #105554 in openoffice.org (main) "alleged crash, unresponsive recovery window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105554
<ubotu> New bug: #105555 in Ubuntu "Feisty booting slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105555
<ubotu> New bug: #105556 in openoffice.org (main) "offer to save a read-only document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105556
<crimsun> bug 99648
<ubotu> Malone bug 99648 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MMC/SD memory card reader does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99648
<ubotu> New bug: #105559 in Ubuntu "Please sync pdftk from Debian repos (oldstable/stable/unstable/testing)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105559
<ubotu> New bug: #105557 in Ubuntu "Please sync pdfedit from Debian repos (unstable/testing)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105557
<ubotu> New bug: #105558 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "undersized warning icon in Epiphany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105558
<ubotu> New bug: #105560 in nautilus (main) "confusing window placement eg for "Help"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105560
<ubotu> New bug: #105561 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't handle all keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105561
<thekorn> Hey pochu, I commented on bug 102480, have to run now, see you
<ubotu> Malone bug 102480 in bughelper "[apport]  bugnumbers crashed with IOError in open_local_file()" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102480
<ubotu> New bug: #105562 in restricted-manager (main) "NVIDA driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105562
<ubotu> New bug: #105563 in hal (main) "usb stick not mounted after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105563
<ubotu> New bug: #105564 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher doesn't show correctly when the panel is vertical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105564
<ubotu> New bug: #105566 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in PyBool_Type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105566
<ubotu> New bug: #105567 in mantis (universe) "Apparently missing mysql-client dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105567
<ubotu> New bug: #105568 in hal (main) "MSI laptop: brightness not controllable with Brightness applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105568
<ubotu> New bug: #105569 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105569
<ubotu> New bug: #105571 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "inserting card in sd/ms/mmc cardReader in MSI laptop  doest not automount anymore in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105571
<ubotu> New bug: #105572 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105572
<ubotu> New bug: #105573 in Ubuntu "gnome NetworkManager doesn't see any wired or wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105573
<ubotu> New bug: #105575 in texmaker (universe) "texmaker package has segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105575
<ubotu> New bug: #105574 in firefox (main) "Firefox often fails to start on kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105574
<ubotu> New bug: #105576 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105576
<ubotu> New bug: #105577 in liferea (main) "Can't find localized feedlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105577
<ubotu> New bug: #105578 in Ubuntu "network connection applet (upper right) does not display correct status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105578
<ubotu> New bug: #105579 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution-exchange crash when using autocomplete of mail addresses from Exchange Global Address List" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105579
<locolbd> hello can somene help me
<locolbd> i install feisty fawn but my sound is really low
<ScottK> locolbd: Try in #ubuntu+1.  That's the help channel for Feisty.
<locolbd> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #105581 in Ubuntu "Problems with Ubuntu 7.04 -restricted driver manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105581
<ubotu> New bug: #105582 in Ubuntu "snd_hda_intel broken in 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105582
<ubotu> New bug: #105584 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105584
<ubotu> New bug: #105585 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity gtk front end locks on Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105585
<ubotu> New bug: #105586 in mpg123 (multiverse) "mpg123 does not support large files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105586
<ubotu> New bug: #105588 in ubiquity (main) "non-network install leaves aptitude confused" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105588
<ubotu> New bug: #105590 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105590
<ubotu> New bug: #105591 in ubiquity (main) "crash on installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105591
<ubotu> New bug: #105592 in restricted-manager (main) "claims that nvidia is in use on live system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105592
<ubotu> New bug: #105595 in console-setup (main) "Please change default for sparc installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105595
<blueyed> Why does the apport retrace fail for bug 105584?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105584 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105584
<ubotu> New bug: #105593 in restricted-manager (restricted) "claims that nvidia is in use on live system" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105593
<pochu> blueyed: because it's missing some bdgsym packages, so you will have to retrace it yourself (with apport-retrace)
<blueyed> pochu: I have no dbgsym packages here at all. It seems like I would have to install pkg-create-dbgsym for retracing. IMHO it's better if someone with a "debugging setup" would take this for a retrace. (105584)
<ubotu> New bug: #105597 in freeradius (universe) "PEAP Authentication Fix (Vista)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105597
<pochu> blueyed: any mozilla-man will take it, so don't worry about it. But if you want to do it yourself, you have to install apport and the neccessary dbgsym packages from people.u.c/~pitti, (there is a repository) and retrace it
<pochu> you can also ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<shirish> pochu: can u take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/105390
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Medium,Needs info] 
<shirish> do u think I need to re-load the desktop or can something be done about it?
<pochu> looking
<shirish> thanx
<seb128> shirish: you have the bug?
<shirish> seb128: yup
<ubotu> New bug: #105596 in pychess (universe) "UVF exception for pychess 0.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105596
<ubotu> New bug: #105598 in Ubuntu "No sound in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105598
<ubotu> New bug: #105599 in firefox (main) "After many hours of intense use FF finally crashed on Control-T." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105599
<seb128> shirish: log to a failsafe terminal session from gdm and run metacity there
<shirish> I have the new user test, where also there is delay but much better performance then in user shirish
<seb128> does it work
<seb128> do you get any message, etc
<shirish> seb128 right now in windows, need to do couple of things then will log back & see
<seb128> oh, it works with an another user?
<shirish> yup, sort of but even that session has some errors do not know if the errors are okish errors or something more.
<seb128> your bug is really confusing :/
<shirish> I know I am confused like hell myself
<seb128> we would need to know what you do and what happens exactly
<seb128> the bug is on metacity but you mention having no gnome-panel on top
<shirish> well, i had been using the 1.9.93 experimental driver given by Tim
<seb128> and then you mention not being able to do anything
<shirish> right, there is no panel on the top, none of the menus work, the only thing which sorta works is the IM there
<ubotu> New bug: #105600 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in handle_events()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105600
<shirish> seb128: although i actually changed the top panel to bottom & vice-versa
<shirish> seb128: so it is the one which gives what windows/programs you are running atm & whichever program one is running that gets a little dark
<pochu> shirish: were you running compiz? :-)
<shirish> pochu: as said there, no compiz no desktop-effects nothing
<pochu> ah, ok
<shirish> pochu: I did run desktop-effects about a week back for about an hr. made my system un-responsive hence did not do that again
<pochu> shirish: and does it happen if you return to the i810 driver?
<pochu> though I'm using the new intel driver for more than a month, without that problems
<pochu> those*
<shirish> pochu: I do not know how to return to the i810 driver, any idea how?
<pochu> shirish: install the xserver-xorg-video-i810 and the xserver-xorg packages from the repositories, and restart X
<shirish> that by itself with remove the mode-setting driver?
<ubotu> New bug: #105601 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105601
<pochu> shirish: you don't need to remove it, though it may be removed because of conflicts with x-x-v-i810 driver
<shirish> right
<pochu> shirish: you should also check that the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is "i810" (I think the intel driver didn't changed it, but made a symlink)
<pochu> shirish: yeah, it doesn't change it, so don't worry about it
<shirish> pochu: I have the fs-driver installed on the XP side of things too, so in case u guys want me to find something from here, please lemme know. Any file I mean
<shirish> pochu: one thing more what is the bottom-panel called in linux? the one which shows the no. of programs running?
<shirish> pochu: is there another name to it?
<shirish> seb128: u here?
<seb128> shirish: yes
<shirish> thanx, sorry for bothering you
<shirish> seb128: what is the bottom-panel known as, the one which shows how many programs are running, is there another name to that?
<seb128> shirish: what would be useful is you doing IRC from linux so we can ask you to type command and get logs of what's going on
<ubotu> New bug: #105603 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105603
<ubotu> New bug: #105604 in desktop-effects (main) "[desktop effects] Cannot enable it using free radeon drivers with a dual-screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105604
<seb128> it's gnome-panel
<shirish> ok cool, brb there
<seb128> top or bottom are the same application
<ScottK> What is the proper package to file a bug in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html?
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: against the documentation?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> well it is a wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, no its not
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu-docs
<ScottK> No, not that part
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<shirish> ok seb128 im here
<shirish> seb128: im here
<shirish> pochu: i am here in ubuntu, ready to take on this beast
<seb128> shirish: where are you logged from? gnome?
<shirish> sorry cannot see it, will have to close the window & come back again sorry whoever it is
<shirish> ok back in, that was mozilla which just kinda came in
<seb128> shirish: where are you logged from? gnome?
<shirish> yup, gnome the only window manager
<shirish> seb128: did u see the screenshots which I gave there, that might also give u the idea
<ubotu> New bug: #105605 in kvm (universe) "kvm/qemu makes no process when not on visible workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105605
<ubotu> New bug: #105606 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105606
<seb128> shirish: no, where?
<seb128> shirish: what is your problem, if you are logged from GNOME then it's working?
<shirish> on the bug report I have screenshots which will tell u the story
<shirish> seb128: the thing is I do not have any items of the bottom panel, the top screen of each window which has a close box, which has title everything that is missing
<shirish> then whichever application I use, it just gets stuck at its place, there is no way to re-size it
<seb128> looks like you have no window manager
<seb128> could you open a gnome-terminal and enter "metacity" to it?
<shirish> seb128: right that what was I was told this morning
<shirish> I can open the gnome terminal but cannot enter anything in it
<micahcowan> seb128, however, she was able to get metacity running by setting DISPLAY and invoking it from one of the console ttys (hi, shirish!)
<shirish> there was this command DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace & which worked for a little while today in the morning
<shirish> micahcowan: glad u are here, and I am a he
<seb128> why can't you type anything to it?
<micahcowan> shirish, whoops! Sorry.
<shirish> there is a rectangular box there which just sits there
<seb128> ok, close every other window
<seb128> and open the gnome-terminal
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/105378/comments/9 if you are interested.
<seb128> metacity
<ubotu> Malone bug 105378 in ubuntu-docs "Postifx setup documentation does not specify removing the chroot for SMTP Auth" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<seb128> not when is written or happens
<shirish> micahcowan: you are absolutely right it was working in the morning, now it just finishes the session & lands me right back into login window
<seb128> and start IRC again
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: looking. gotta eat lunch
<shirish> ok logging out, trying again.
<micahcowan> Does "rectangular box" sound perhaps like SCIM?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it looks like gnome-terminal
<seb128> he just can't switch to it without window manager
<shirish> ok that one works
<micahcowan> seb128, even without an wm, I've been able to switch windows by clicking, IIRC
<shirish> i do have an error message though
<micahcowan> At least, I thought
<seb128> work?
<seb128> like you get windows decoration and everything?
<shirish> right
<seb128> cool
<shirish> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<seb128> shirish: gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default ?
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Oh yeah, lunch.  I better get some too.  I'll be glad to review/help with fixing up the Postfix docs, but don't have time to do a lot of original writing.
<shirish> ok cool, just a sec. please
<shirish> /usr/bin/metacity
<shirish> Failed to get value for `?': Bad key or directory name: "?": Must begin with a slash (/)
<seb128> shirish: do you have any .dmrc to your user directory?
<ubotu> New bug: #105607 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105607
<ubotu> New bug: #105608 in filelight (universe) "Feisty: FileLight crashed when I closed it (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105608
<shirish> seb128: just a sec. checking
<shirish> nope, no .dmrc here
<seb128> ok
<seb128> trying moving .gnome2/session somewhere else and to restart your session
<seb128> and let we know if that fixes it
<shirish> seb128 few minutes please, I am writing whatever we are doing here, just in case I need to add that to the bug-report
<micahcowan> shirish, you should consider activating logging from your IRC client: it could save you some work.
<shirish> micahcowan: it is activated, the thing is sometimes I am away from this machine, would be installing this l8ter at couple of friends places also
<micahcowan> Ah, gotcha.
<shirish> seb128: while there is a .gnome2 there is no session inside of it
<seb128> shirish: does sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity-common fix the bug?
<shirish> seb128: sorry it is there, moving that file, sorry
<shirish> seb128: ok moved that file, so should I try to log out & then log back in or what?
<seb128> shirish: try to restart the session
<shirish> how?
<seb128> go back to gdm and enter your username and password
<shirish> which means logging out, right
<ubotu> New bug: #105609 in Ubuntu "bug in metacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105609
<ubotu> New bug: #105610 in Ubuntu "Synaptic and Add/Remove not installing in Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105610
<seb128> shirish: correct
<shirish> ok logging out i never get the screen, its black
<seb128> reboot then
<shirish> ok cool
<seb128> or whatever you do when you want to restart your session
<ubotu> New bug: #105612 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105612
<qense> ? ubotu doesn't mention 105611 if it exists
<qense>  there is a gap between 105610 and 105612
<ScottK> That bug might be filed against something other than Ubuntu.
<shirish> seb128: u there?
<shirish> I am back in the same soup, nothing has changed, still have the same issue
<seb128> shirish: ok, try reinstalling metacity-common then
<micahcowan> seb128, it appears from bug 105390 that it very likely is a session, or at least user-specific, problem, as a test user does fine.
<seb128> if that's not that I don't know
<ubotu> Malone bug 105390 in metacity "window manager crashes/does not work" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105390
<shirish> ok can u give me the correct command please, in full
<seb128> sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity-common
<seb128> ok, I've to go now
<seb128> good luck with it
<micahcowan> qense, it's an upstream bug, filed against langpack-o-matic
<shirish> thanx for all your help
<ubotu> New bug: #105613 in Ubuntu "insufficient temperature control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105613
<ubotu> New bug: #105614 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Flash site only partially loads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105614
<locolbd> how can i access this file alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<ubotu> New bug: #105616 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel shows icon border if menu is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105616
<ubotu> New bug: #105617 in Ubuntu "Screen resolution only allowing one option / 640X480" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105617
<ubotu> New bug: #105618 in compiz (main) "Compiz doens't start good: black desktop and only panels are left(amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105618
<ubotu> New bug: #105620 in kaffeine (main) "dvb-t DMX SET PES FILTER: Function not implemented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105620
<locolbd> how can i access this file alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<locolbd> #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #105615 in parted (main) "parted crashes on reading a resized RAID volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105615
<ubotu> New bug: #105619 in ubiquity (main) "System installer crashes on install." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105619
<ubotu> New bug: #105621 in gnome-system-tools (main) "unexpected behaviour when removing users from a group in the Users and Groups interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105621
<ubotu> New bug: #105623 in devmapper (main) "race condition with udev" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105623
<ubotu> New bug: #105624 in linux-meta (main) "pluging in bad ipod causes kernel oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105624
<ubotu> New bug: #105627 in Ubuntu ""move to another work area" options gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105627
<ubotu> New bug: #105628 in ntfs-config (universe) "i18n english messages errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105628
<ubotu> New bug: #105630 in ntfs-config (universe) "l10n french errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105630
<ubotu> New bug: #105631 in debian-installer (main) "LVM install incorrectly sets root partition in lilo.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105631
<ubotu> New bug: #105633 in Ubuntu "volume control unable to increase volume from zero with media keys on HP dv2000 with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105633
<ubotu> New bug: #105634 in dash (main) "dash gives "Syntax error: Bad substitution" on valid syntax" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105634
<ubotu> New bug: #105635 in Ubuntu "volume control unable to increase volume from zero with media keys on HP dv2000 with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105635
<ubotu> New bug: #105636 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  PhotoRec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105636
<ubotu> New bug: #105638 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "MacBook iSight (uvcvideo) work in 2.6.20-12 but not in -1[34] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105638
<ubotu> New bug: #105639 in ntfs-config (universe) "[i18n]  strings of standard gtk buttons should not be translatable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105639
<ubotu> New bug: #105640 in Ubuntu ""Left button menu" ALWAYS appears after a (synaptics) touchpad _release_" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105640
<ubotu> New bug: #105641 in python2.4 (main) "crashes (closes) when import from USB 2.0 SD card reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105641
<ubotu> New bug: #105642 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel panic starting edubuntu dvd in live mode with VGA" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105642
<jesper> the ypbind service does not come up after boot but a subsequent /etc/init.d/nis start solves the problem.
<jesper> The system is an edgy upgraded to feisty.. (on amd64)
<jesper> I had to add "-no-dbus" to the $YPBINDOPTS in /etc/default/nis in order to make it start.
<jesper> Any suggestions?
<ScottK> File a bug?
<jesper> ScottK: If people could suggest stuff.. then I could file a souloution instead.. that would be nicer.
<ScottK> Sure, but you'll need the bug anyway, so go ahead and do that.
<ubotu> New bug: #105643 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc "hard codes" the kde wallet to be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105643
<ubotu> New bug: #105644 in update-manager (main) "Reports the number of updates incorrectly" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105644
<ubotu> New bug: #105645 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105645
<ubotu> New bug: #105646 in Ubuntu "macbook trackpad not calibrated properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105646
<bur[n] e1> is it hug day?
<bur[n] e1> anyone around who can help me with troubleshoot this odd bug with gnome-settings-daemon
<bdmurray> bur[n] e1: not specifically
<bur[n] e1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/91834  <---this seems to be a dupe of plenty of bugs with no solution on any of them
<ubotu> Malone bug 91834 in control-center "GNOME/UBUNTU Session Hangs frequently (dup-of: 84876)" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 84876 in control-center "Gnome settings manager error to start desktop" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<pierre__> anyone has bugs with network-admin in feisty with 2 ethernet cards ?
<seb128> launchpad has a zillion of network-admin bugs :/
<seb128> there is some about that yes
<seb128> nobody is working on network-admin though
<pierre__> this sucks... i lost my network config on each reboot..
<bur[n] e1> seb128: you == sebastian bacher?  i notice your comments on one of the bugs I referenced
<seb128> bur[n] e1: yes
<seb128> pierre__: not due to network-admin then, it doesn't change the config when you don't run it
<bur[n] e1> any idea on that gnome with gray box and sloooooooooooow login?
<seb128> pierre__: maybe you mean window manager
<seb128> bur[n] e1: no, localhost network interface working correctly?
<ubotu> New bug: #105648 in nis (main) "nis client fails to start at bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105648
<bur[n] e1> seb128: seems not... ping localhost does nothing
<seb128> bur[n] e1: likely to cause problems then
<seb128> you need to have a loopback working correctly
<bur[n] e1> right on, I'll track this down a bit
<pierre__> i'll test in console mode with ifconfig, i thought network-admin because when i use it, it changes parameters or activate/desactivate himself
<seb128> pierre__: gnome doesn't work network-admin if you do go to system,preferences,network
<seb128> and even it doesn't change anything if you don't do it yourself
<seb128> maybe you confuse it with network-manager
<bur[n] e1> seb128: thanks for the tip, i'll brb
<ubotu> New bug: #105649 in Ubuntu "Feisty Macbook - Sound is inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105649
<pierre__> system/administration/network : gksu network-admin
<seb128> pierre__: no reason it change your config on boot
<seb128> it writes /etc/network/interfaces
<seb128> that's not it which brings the network up, etc
<pierre__> kk i will do tests ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #105652 in arts (main) "kmix crashes on "Feisty Fawn" amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105652
<ubotu> New bug: #105653 in Ubuntu "dvdstyler .deb" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105653
<ubotu> New bug: #105655 in moodle (universe) "install fails : mysql instead of postgresql ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105655
<askar> Hi! when the screensaver gets active and I want to use my computer again, i have to type my password..the problem is that my keyboard gets disabled..is that known bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #105659 in uswsusp (universe) "s2disk using uswsusp fails on second resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105659
<ubotu> New bug: #105661 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105661
<ubotu> New bug: #105662 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105662
<ubotu> New bug: #105663 in Ubuntu "mdadm marked as auto-installed after server edgy->feisty upgrade" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105663
<ubotu> New bug: #105664 in Ubuntu "ctrl+alt+backspace logs out, even when the logout shortcut is disabled via prefences->keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105664
<ubotu> New bug: #105665 in gnome-vfs (universe) "smb connection failure after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105665
<ubotu> New bug: #105666 in gnome-games (main) "Under Kububntu 'feisty' minefield doen't darken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105666
<ubotu> New bug: #105667 in gpar2 (universe) "it lacks of the dependances in the deb to oblige to install them has the hand" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105667
<ubotu> New bug: #105669 in mplayer (multiverse) "Devede doesn't work because Mencoder has a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105669
<ubotu> New bug: #105670 in ubuntulooks (main) "With gnome-color-chooser, color "selected" in the menu of Shortcuts and System different from the other entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105670
<ubotu> New bug: #105671 in network-manager (main) "Latest feisty update: network manager applet says I'm disconnected even when I have a connection." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105671
<ubotu> New bug: #105673 in compiz (main) "Switching to a vt and back often makes x session unusable if compiz is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105673
<ubotu> New bug: #105672 in usplash (main) "usplash and TTY terminals wont show up with Feisty on my Dell GX 260 Intel  82845G video chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105672
<ubotu> New bug: #105674 in nautilus (main) ""Open With" application file paths incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105674
<ubotu> New bug: #105675 in Ubuntu "Nvidia Legacy driver for 7.04, 2.6.20-14-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105675
<ubotu> New bug: #105677 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager is hard to find - not in the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105677
<ubotu> New bug: #105679 in Ubuntu "Hyper win-key mapping not recognized by . . . gnome-keybindings?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105679
<ubotu> New bug: #105680 in eqonomize (universe) "Eqonomize crashes when opening eqz file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105680
<ubotu> New bug: #105681 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer will not load at all after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105681
<ubotu> New bug: #105682 in casper (main) "memory usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105682
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Did you ever get a chance to look at my Postfix documentation issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #105683 in Ubuntu "Certain  eybord  eys do not wor ." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105683
<ubotu> New bug: #105684 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105684
<ubotu> New bug: #105685 in totem (main) "Totem's menu entry should read "Totem Movie Player"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105685
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: yes I did, looks like everything is correct
<Admiral_Chicago> got that link again, I'll double check it
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105378
<ubotu> Malone bug 105378 in ubuntu-docs "Postifx setup documentation does not specify removing the chroot for SMTP Auth" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> Admiral_Chicago: Do you mean everything is correct in the current docs or the changes proposed in the bug are correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> well let me check, sorry running 4 conversations here
<ScottK> NP
<Admiral_Chicago> ScottK: looks good so far it should reach teh people doing doc work soon
<ScottK> OK.  I run several Postfix servers on Ubuntu, so if they need any help/advice/clarification, let me know.
<Admiral_Chicago> will do. gotta run
<jigger> ubuntu 6.10, bluez;  passkey problem;  the passkey is not passed from the computer to the other bluetooth device.  Connection with the phone is requested, pin is requested, pin is put in bu the connection fails.  I've seen peopel with  problems but the work around  seems to have to do with the dmesg-bus.  I am unclear as to how to utilize the bus?  BTW:  Everything works fine on my comptuer.....
<jigger> running 6.06
<jigger> I was not able to find a bug report for this issue
<Kmos> how to try feisty ?
<jigger> i have not tried feisty
<jigger> what version of bluez does feisty use?
<Kmos> v0.6
<ubotu> New bug: #105687 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.10 will not install grub on SATA hard drive, installation ends in fatal error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105687
<jigger> v0.6?   that seems odd because the bluez-utils version for Edgy (6.06) is 3.7
<Kmos> jigger: which package?
<Kmos> bluez-utils
<Kmos> wait
<Kmos> 3.9 =)
<Kmos> jigger: sudo update-manager -d
<Kmos> upgrade to feisty =)
<jigger> i'm reluctant, but i'll try.
<jigger> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #105688 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager applet shows No network connection when there is a network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105688
<ubotu> New bug: #105689 in lcdproc (universe) "lcdproc segfaults with hd44780 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105689
<ubotu> New bug: #105691 in Ubuntu "after update crash system don't come back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105691
<ubotu> New bug: #105693 in openldap2.2 (main) "new nis.schema breaks upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105693
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-12
<ubotu> New bug: #105694 in mpd (universe) "Ubuntu should add user 'mpd' to audio group upon install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105694
<ubotu> New bug: #105695 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crash VPN without "Group Password" with vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105695
<ubotu> New bug: #105696 in network-manager (main) "network manager stopped working suddenly with 0.6.4-6ubuntu5 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105696
<ubotu> New bug: #105697 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMWare Player guest OS and Host Kubuntu cannot SSH into each other" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105697
<ubotu> New bug: #105698 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave wrongly thinks AC adapter is plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105698
<ubotu> New bug: #105699 in ubiquity (main) "when editing a parition, the dialog should start with the existing size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105699
<ubotu> New bug: #105700 in gsoap (universe) "gsoap static library with important undefined references (stripping problems)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105700
<ubotu> New bug: #105701 in gfxboot (main) "screen resolution 1920x1200 not offered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105701
<ubotu> New bug: #105702 in kdebase (main) "Missing Menu Option (Load View Profile)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105702
<ubotu> New bug: #105703 in ubiquity (main) "unable to install grub in a partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105703
<ubotu> New bug: #105704 in debian-installer (main) "LVM with exisiting partitions hangs fesity partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105704
<ubotu> New bug: #105705 in hal (main) "hal ignore mount settings from preferences.fdi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105705
<ubotu> New bug: #105706 in Ubuntu "`GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc+) libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105706
<ubotu> New bug: #105707 in Ubuntu "frequent temporary freezes in login / gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105707
<cowbud> blah bug collides are for the birds..
<ubotu> New bug: #105708 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No audio since 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105708
<ubotu> New bug: #105709 in ltsp (main) "sound config not reset after thin client usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105709
<poningru> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #105710 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-shlibdeps doesn't understand libnspr4.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105710
<ubotu> New bug: #105711 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105711
<ubotu> New bug: #105712 in debian-installer (main) "feisty grub osprober doesnt detect an existing feisty install on edubuntu alternate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105712
<ubotu> New bug: #105713 in Ubuntu "kgpg can't delete key pairs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105713
<ubotu> New bug: #105714 in klamav (universe) "KlamAV crashes if software auto-update service is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105714
<ubotu> New bug: #105715 in Ubuntu "gnome power manager applet is visually misleading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105715
<ubotu> New bug: #105717 in Ubuntu "Crash after Download Update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105717
<ubotu> New bug: #105718 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105718
<ubotu> New bug: #105720 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashes with SIGSEGV in strlen() when gnome theme changed during download of updates with update manager on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105720
<ubotu> New bug: #105719 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Power down after shutdown does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105719
<ubotu> New bug: #105721 in firefox (main) "firefox closed when I leftclicked on a wmplayer link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105721
<ubotu> New bug: #105722 in xfce4-terminal (main) "Xfce4 terminal crash, starting xfce4 from kdm." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105722
<ubotu> New bug: #105723 in Ubuntu "partitions get mounted with noexec flag against fstab will" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105723
<ubotu> New bug: #105724 in evolution (main) "no display inbox mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105724
<ubotu> New bug: #105725 in Ubuntu "Odd KDE desktop switch behavior with active screen edges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105725
<ubotu> New bug: #105726 in Ubuntu "Kernel Oops: 0002 [1]  SMP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105726
<ubotu> New bug: #105727 in compiz (main) "compiz cube freeze system " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105727
<ubotu> New bug: #105731 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_header_param()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105731
<ubotu> New bug: #105732 in planner (main) "planner mime-type problem in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105732
<ubotu> New bug: #105729 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[apport]  package linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105729
<ubotu> New bug: #105730 in linux-meta (main) "[apport]  package linux-restricted-modules-generic failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105730
<ubotu> New bug: #105733 in audacity (universe) "Audacity: does not work on KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105733
<ubotu> New bug: #105734 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server consumes all cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105734
<ubotu> New bug: #105736 in Ubuntu "mutt - TLS packet with unexpected length" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105736
<ubotu> New bug: #105737 in mutt (main) "mutt - TLS packet with unexpected length" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105737
<ubotu> New bug: #105738 in mutt (main) "mutt - TLS packet with unexpected length" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105738
<ubotu> New bug: #105739 in dosbox (universe) "[apport]  dosbox crashed with SIGSEGV -- I ran the INSTALL.EXE for Duke Nukem 3D while running DOSBox v0.65, and it immediately crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105739
<ubotu> New bug: #105735 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Usb stick does not mount properly if it's inserted BEFORE or WHILE computer boots up into Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105735
<ubotu> New bug: #105740 in powernowd (main) "powernowd error in ubuntu  7.04 when upgrade from edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105740
<ubotu> New bug: #103689 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103689
<cowbud> any bug people awake?
<Admiral_Chicago> cowbud: what can i help you with
<cowbud> Admiral_Chicago: well I was wondering what the status should be set to on a bug that is fixed in feisty but is present in edgy
<cowbud> ive seen some as rejected bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> cowbud: link?
<Admiral_Chicago> it would be fix released
<cowbud> and some as release fixed
<Admiral_Chicago> technically fixed released
<Admiral_Chicago> scratch that part about the link
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to run
<cowbud> hrm alrighty thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> cowbud: feel free to PM me with ??s in the future
<cowbud> cool thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #105742 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105742
<ubotu> New bug: #103687 in network-manager (main) "networking startup broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103687
<ubotu> New bug: #105747 in Ubuntu "PC stops responding and keyboard leds start blinking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105747
<ubotu> New bug: #105750 in Ubuntu "opera has been sluggish for the past ~2 months" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105750
<ubotu> New bug: #105752 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105752
<ubotu> New bug: #105753 in Ubuntu "Error Kernel Panic on AMd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105753
<ubotu> New bug: #105754 in Ubuntu "Install Problem Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Server 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105754
<ubotu> New bug: #105748 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu manual paticion version 20070411 in NTFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105748
<ubotu> New bug: #105757 in python-scipy (universe) "segfault in python minpack binding" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105757
<ubotu> New bug: #105758 in Ubuntu "nVidia chipset install must use alternate disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105758
<xtknight> bug 105234
<ubotu> Malone bug 105234 in network-manager "Netowrk manager says disconnected but is connected and working" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105234
<ubotu> New bug: #105761 in Ubuntu "No display image on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105761
<ubotu> New bug: #105762 in Ubuntu "Mouse does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105762
<ubotu> New bug: #105763 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  fwknop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105763
<ubotu> New bug: #105764 in python2.5 (main) "apport exception hook negatively impacts startup of python" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105764
<ubotu> New bug: #105765 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in g_string_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105765
<ubotu> New bug: #105766 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105766
<ubotu> New bug: #105767 in gnomebaker (universe) "Progress bar is inacurate in gnomebaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105767
<ubotu> New bug: #105768 in hwdb-client (main) "help needs to be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105768
<ubotu> New bug: #105769 in restricted-manager (main) "fglrx + Rage 128 = no screens found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105769
<ubotu> New bug: #105770 in Ubuntu "network manager applet 0.6.4 showing no network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105770
<ubotu> New bug: #105771 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after loading KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105771
<ubotu> New bug: #105772 in control-center (main) "Sound preferences break when USB headset is disconnected then reconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105772
<ubotu> New bug: #105773 in Ubuntu "Feisty - Dell SD Card Reader Now Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105773
<ubotu> New bug: #105774 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_engine()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105774
<ubotu> New bug: #105776 in gawk (main) "gawk-error running make menuconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105776
<ubotu> New bug: #105777 in ircii-pana (universe) "[apport]  BitchX-ssl crashed with SIGSEGV in SSL_write()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105777
<ubotu> New bug: #105778 in acpi (main) "Suspend / Hibernation crash wpa_supplicant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105778
<ubotu> New bug: #105779 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105779
<ubotu> New bug: #105781 in Ubuntu "7.04 beta hangs after installation launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105781
<ubotu> New bug: #105780 in Ubuntu "Console tty colors are not displayed properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105780
<ubotu> New bug: #105782 in webboard (universe) "webboard does not allow to post to pastebin.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105782
<ubotu> New bug: #105783 in webboard (universe) "webboard should also support pastebin.ca as well as ubuntu.nl.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105783
<ubotu> New bug: #105784 in gnuplot (universe) "gnuplot.info.gz not a complete info file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105784
<ubotu> New bug: #105785 in Ubuntu "E6600 DUAL CORE DONT BOOT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105785
<ubotu> New bug: #105786 in apport (main) "plantage python sur mise a jour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105786
<ubotu> New bug: #105787 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy segfaults on feisty with ati" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105787
<ubotu> New bug: #105789 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "Enabled sound events by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105789
<ubotu> New bug: #105791 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105791
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #105792 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105792
<Mithrandir> died with SIGTRAP?
<dholbach> hey Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> that's just crackful.  Either apport is smoking something or something else is seriously wrong.
<Mithrandir> hiya Daniel
<ubotu> New bug: #105793 in rhino (main) "rhino: adds non-existent slave link to alternatives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105793
<ubotu> New bug: #105794 in Ubuntu "WPA2 ibook-G3-with-USB-WiFi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105794
<ubotu> New bug: #105795 in power-manager (universe) "Dell Inspiron 9400 doesn't come up from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105795
<Admiral_Chicago> good morning everyone
<ubotu> New bug: #105797 in graphviz (main) "[Dapper]  dot crashes trying to label a link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105797
<ubotu> New bug: #105798 in mono (main) "beagled mono crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105798
<ubotu> New bug: #105799 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105799
<ubotu> New bug: #105800 in Ubuntu "xbuntu Installer Crashed on iBook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105800
<ubotu> New bug: #105801 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105801
<ubotu> New bug: #105802 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105802
<ubotu> New bug: #105803 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105803
<ubotu> New bug: #105804 in hal (main) "Display of long strings in device manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105804
<ubotu> New bug: #105805 in evolution (main) "Unable to fill in password when creating a new exchange-account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105805
<ubotu> New bug: #105806 in rhythmbox (main) "easier return to full collection browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105806
<thekorn> good morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #105808 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm  search bar doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105808
* thekorn hugs dholbach for beeing accepted at GSoC!
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, what are you doing at SoC
* dholbach hugs thekorn for being accepted at GSoC :)
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, what projects are you all doing....
<dholbach> thekorn: the bughelper cronjob uses threads now! :-)
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: bughelper!
<thekorn> dholbach: you rock!
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome.
<dholbach> thekorn: it doesn't take half as long and python makes use of threads really easy
<thekorn> dholbach: nice code...
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks
<thekorn> dholbach: I have to go to uni now, this afternoon I will have a closer look at bug 103279
<ubotu> Malone bug 103279 in bughelper "RFE: Add output class to bughelper" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103279
<ubotu> New bug: #105809 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm  wrong love / hate buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105809
<ubotu> New bug: #105810 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm  no "recommended radio"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105810
<dholbach> thekorn: rock on - have a nice day!
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks, you too.
<Admiral_Chicago> so looking at Bug #105681
<ubotu> Malone bug 105681 in mplayer "Mplayer will not load at all after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105681
<Admiral_Chicago> it looks like it depends on 2.5 but 2.4 is installed
<Admiral_Chicago> I think this is a dup as well, best way to process it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll test a bughelper query
<ubotu> New bug: #105811 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu: Many suggestions included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105811
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking to do a regex search, so feisty && mplayer || upgrade, how does bugdelper handle that
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: we don't have that feature in yet
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: you can do and/or/not queries in clue files only
<dholbach> that's explained in the wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> no regex in a search hmm. okay I'll see something else
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll just try to look at this source and maybe figure out whats wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #105812 in restricted-manager (main) "nvidia_new and _legacy not detected as 'in use'" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105812
<dholbach> you can have and/or/not queries
<dholbach> but not via -T, just with clue files
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, but I can't do something like "bughelper -p mplayer feisty || upgrade This may be a dup of #"
<dholbach> no
<mvo> Admiral_Chicago: bugHelper/infoFiles.py, condition_matches() should be the place to add regexp support. I looked at it yesterday but did not have time
<Admiral_Chicago> mvo: is it in bzr?
<mvo> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, maybe I'll pull a branch, see what I can do
<mvo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.dev/
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
<mvo> have fun!
<dholbach> mvo: what branch is that?
* Admiral_Chicago gets to hacking
<Admiral_Chicago> I seriously need to play with bzr more, not too well aware of how to use it
<mvo> dholbach: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.dev/ <- is that not the right one?
<ubotu> New bug: #105813 in aptitude (main) "update gives a .gz error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105813
<dholbach> mvo: no
<dholbach> .main is the development branch
<mvo> uhhhhh
<dholbach> .0.1 is the stable feisty branch
<mvo> what is .dev for then?
<Admiral_Chicago> am i getting the wrong thing?
<dholbach> no idea who pushed to it
* mvo hides and let dholbach take the stage
<dholbach> the branch status is "abandoned"
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main - enjoy
* mvo shouldn't talk before his first tea
<ogra> mvo, you connect without having your first tea with you ?
<ubotu> New bug: #105814 in Ubuntu "fails to resize ntfs partition on virtualbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105814
<ubotu> New bug: #105815 in firefox (main) "mozilla firefox crash while surfing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105815
<Admiral_Chicago> got it
<ubotu> New bug: #105816 in azureus (universe) "Azureus crashes after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105816
<ubotu> New bug: #105817 in Ubuntu "Feisty: jingle (drums) is played repeatedly after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105817
<ubotu> New bug: #105818 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse gpg-agent functionality works only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105818
<ubotu> New bug: #105819 in gimp (main) "GIMP: selection tool and default allocation of shift key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105819
<Admiral_Chicago> mvo: this is the first time I've looked at bughelper. can you explain what these parameters are "def condition_matches(self, cond, text, case_sensitive=False):"
<Admiral_Chicago> i understand self, case sensitiwe
<mvo> cond == condition , text is the full html page of the bug
<mvo> condition is either or, and or simple IIRC
<mvo> simple is then a simple text that is searched for (via text.count())
<mvo> [take it with a grain of salt, this is all from memory] 
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> am I looking to add "and or"
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like primitve regex is enabled, am I wrong?
<ubotu> New bug: #105820 in cupsys (main) "with remote cups-server some dialogs (evince, gthumb) do not display the printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105820
<ubotu> New bug: #105821 in glame (universe) "glame creates tmp/cache in home directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105821
<ubotu> New bug: #105822 in console-setup (main) "special chars mangled after switch to graphical console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105822
<ubotu> New bug: #105823 in openoffice.org (main) "Toolbars have text instaed of icons." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105823
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to look at all this tomorrow, 4.30 am here
<ubotu> New bug: #105824 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "clock problen on linux-image-2.6.20-14-lowlatency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105824
<ubotu> New bug: #105825 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty] Update breaks wireless capabilities of network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105825
<ubotu> New bug: #105826 in gnome-art (universe) "Gnome art dies EOFError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105826
<ubotu> New bug: #105827 in Ubuntu "Feisty changes manually set IP connections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105827
<ubotu> New bug: #105828 in Ubuntu "wrong keyboard layout after LTSP chroot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105828
<ubotu> New bug: #105829 in kde-systemsettings "[feisty]  Wrong displayed names on System configuration Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105829
<ubotu> New bug: #105830 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105830
<ubotu> New bug: #105831 in network-manager (main) "network updates kills ssh session used for updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105831
<ubotu> New bug: #105832 in Ubuntu "t60 lenovo does not shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105832
<ubotu> New bug: #105833 in Ubuntu "Keyboard stops working after screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105833
<ubotu> New bug: #105834 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty] no way to install kernel 2-6-20-14 on AMD 64 machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105834
<ubotu> New bug: #105836 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[feisty]  "black screen" is not black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105836
<ubotu> New bug: #105837 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105837
<ubotu> New bug: #105838 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Samba doesn't show shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105838
<ubotu> New bug: #105839 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  USB external Disk name appears twice on Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105839
<ubotu> New bug: #105840 in quick-lounge-applet (universe) "fails to load "cannot get popup component"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105840
<ubotu> New bug: #105841 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd has SLAPI disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105841
<ubotu> New bug: #105842 in network-manager (main) "Shows "No network connection" icon after boot - but is in fact connected to the wired network." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105842
<ubotu> New bug: #105843 in gxine (main) "Gxine crash while playing .WMV files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105843
<ubotu> New bug: #105844 in democracyplayer (universe) "Instability in Democracy Player [fesity] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105844
<ubotu> New bug: #105846 in kdepim (main) "newest kmail release fails to store password in configuration file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105846
<ubotu> New bug: #105847 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "add db2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105847
<ubotu> New bug: #105848 in nemiver (universe) "Nemiver crash on debug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105848
<ubotu> New bug: #105849 in evolution (main) "When trying to add an appointment, the start date changes automatically as I change the end date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105849
<ubotu> New bug: #105850 in base-files (main) "nsswitch.conf in feisty beta blocks resolution of names like xxxx.yyyy.local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105850
<ubotu> New bug: #105851 in gnome-panel (main) "launchers in panel without an icon are no visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105851
<ubotu> New bug: #105853 in evolution-data-server (main) "Same as 105734, this via launchpad-integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105853
<ubotu> New bug: #105854 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Crash when using racoon/ipsec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105854
<ubotu> New bug: #105856 in Ubuntu "dbus segfaults after latest update in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105856
<ubotu> New bug: #105857 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Memory card reader detroys contents of SD card on Asus Z96Jm/S96Jm " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105857
<ubotu> New bug: #105858 in network-manager (main) "WPA not available from Network Manager, but works from cmdline wpa_supplicant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105858
<ubotu> New bug: #105859 in Ubuntu "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<ubotu> New bug: #105860 in otrs2 (universe) "Otrs2 package does not properly configures itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105860
<Kmos> how's the person for opera browser updates? to assigne bug to
<Kmos> the package is ubuntu ?
<cjwatson> whoa, frightening ubiquity migration-assistant bug (unfiled as far as I know, I just noticed it)
<cjwatson> the cleanup handler is very wrong
* gnomefreak has had opera 9.20 for a while :(
<ubotu> New bug: #105861 in ubiquity (main) "migration-assistant cleanup handler manages to fork somewhere" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105861
<ubotu> New bug: #105862 in Ubuntu "Mirai DTL-642E500 42' LCD in 1920x1080" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105862
<ubotu> New bug: #105863 in netkit-tftp (universe) "tftpd package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105863
<ubotu> New bug: #105864 in boa-constructor (universe) "[apport]  boa-constructor crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105864
<ubotu> New bug: #105866 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet icon says 'no connection', but net is connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105866
<Kmos> gnomefreak: but 9.20 isn't at canonical commercial repository
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i know its not
<gnomefreak> i dont use that repo
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> do you know how should I assign the bug to ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: which bug?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: afaik 9.20 isnt supported by ubuntu
<Kmos> Hobbsee: bug 105859
<ubotu> Malone bug 105859 in Ubuntu "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<ubotu> New bug: #105868 in acpi (main) "time "until charged" is wrongly calculated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105868
<gnomefreak> but i have heard that a channel has provided debs for it. not me i only gave it to a few users
<Hobbsee> Kmos: not sure what canonical is doing w.r.t the commercial repo
<gnomefreak> iirc 9.2 hasnt been released
<gnomefreak> if it has i need to update mine
<ogra> Hobbsee, hopefully drop it at some point and let linspire do the support for commercial packages with CNR :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: yeah, hopefully.  is that why canonical hasnt updated hte repo for edgy/feisty?
<ogra> no idea
<ScottK> Launchpad knows nothing about Opera, AFAICT, so I think the bug ought to be rejected (LP doesn't cover commercial I guess) with a suggestion to e-mail Canonical.
<ogra> i'm not involved in that
<mvo_> Hobbsee: work is going on to support the latest opera
<ogra> i think we cover commercial as well as first point of contact
<ubotu> New bug: #105870 in Ubuntu "Cant turn off computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105870
<ScottK> ogra: Then what product to assign the bug to?
<ogra> no idea, really ... ubuntu for a start ... but dont ask me where afterwards ...
<ScottK> Well I guess we ask bdmurray what the right answer is for the commercial repo and bug #105859?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105859 in Ubuntu "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<ogra> ScottK, well according to mvo_ its already being worked on
* ScottK still would like to know the official ubuntu-qa rule for commercial.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: don tthink there is one
<ScottK> Maybe he will make one up?
<ogra> at least he's the one who *can* :)
<ubotu> New bug: #105872 in network-manager (main) "Network not enabled properly by NetworkManager which configures eth1:avah" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105872
<ubotu> New bug: #105874 in shared-mime-info (main) ".asc clear pgp signature files not managed well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105874
<ubotu> New bug: #105871 in usplash (main) "ubuntu-usplash does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105871
<ubotu> New bug: #105875 in gnome-panel (main) "open applications do not use aviable space in gnome-pannel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105875
<shirish> guys has anybody been experiencing issues with connecting to bugs.launchpad.net?
<ScottK> shirish: It's slow.  Sometimes very slow, but not broken.
<shirish> ScottK: I am just unable to connect to it right now
<Fujitsu> It has been extremely slow over the past couple of hours.
<shirish> I was giving more info. to a bug
<ScottK> It has sometime been so slow it times out.  I'd wait a bit and try again.
<shirish> ScottK: right, that is exactly what is happening, thanks for your time, signing off
<ubotu> New bug: #105876 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] eiciel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105876
<bddebian> Heya
<ogra> no boo ? :(
<xerxas> Hi all
<xerxas> launchpad.net is down , or am I having problems with my connexion ?
<seb128> xerxas: it's just slow
<xerxas> I can get a connexion to it
<xerxas> it times out before it shows up
<ScottK> xerxas: VERY slow.
<dholbach> <mthaddon> localhost lookups to the app servers seem fine, so it should be either apache or pound
<ScottK> but not dead.
<dholbach> -> they are working on it
<dholbach> cf #launchpad
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> thanks all
<xerxas> dholbach,  where did you get the information that a new release of pymsn and telepathy-butterfly are out ?
* ScottK is still getting bug mail.  It figures that wouldn't break.
<dholbach> xerxas: telepathy mailing list
<dholbach> xerxas: and asabil pinged me in #telepathy about it
<xerxas> dholbach,  ok , great, then I should probably subscribe to that ml
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> he should have ping me :)
<dholbach> yeah, it's not high traffic either
<xerxas> I was surprised you packaged a new version :)
<dholbach> i had to do it quickly
<dholbach> there's still no answer from motu-uvf
<dholbach> and we need their OK to put it in feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #105880 in pstoedit (universe) "pstoedit crashes when attempting to convert latex to svg in inkscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105880
<ubotu> New bug: #105882 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org have problems when using bold, italic and underline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105882
<ubotu> New bug: #105881 in Ubuntu "acer_acpi [Needs packaging] " [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105881
<ubotu> New bug: #105883 in Ubuntu "Huawei SmartAX MT882 ADSL modem not recognized when connected via USB in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105883
<ubotu> New bug: #105884 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in removeScreenAction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105884
<ubotu> New bug: #105885 in wine (universe) "wine does not work even for minimal application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105885
<ubotu> New bug: #105887 in Ubuntu "xorg needs restarted after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105887
<ubotu> New bug: #105888 in Ubuntu ""Error creating sysfs bridge symlink" when installing 20070411 on Bridgeport2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105888
<ubotu> New bug: #105886 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org: Accented characters have incorrect form in italic Times New Roman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105886
<ubotu> New bug: #105890 in ubiquity (main) "hostname permitted containing consecutive dots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105890
<ubotu> New bug: #105891 in ubiquity (main) "hostname permitted containing consecutive dots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105891
<ubotu> New bug: #105892 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105892
<ubotu> New bug: #105893 in firefox (main) "Can't bookmark in Firefox, won't let you add" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105893
<ubotu> New bug: #105894 in partman-lvm (main) "LVM setup broken in feisty rc candidate alternate installation CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105894
<ubotu> New bug: #105895 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  DVD drive and fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105895
<ubotu> New bug: #105896 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Project X - DVB demux Tool" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105896
<ubotu> New bug: #105897 in gimp (main) "Gimp does not acknowlege gnome-vfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105897
<ubotu> New bug: #105898 in ubiquity (main) "langpack download slow, poor progress indication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105898
<ubotu> New bug: #105899 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager Should Let Me Specify Encryption Protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105899
<ubotu> New bug: #105900 in openoffice.org (main) "Bold, Italics, and Bold Italics not in English on Fonts menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105900
<ubotu> New bug: #105901 in Ubuntu "nvidia 7800gt live cd/ install issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105901
<ubotu> New bug: #105902 in Ubuntu "nvidia 7800gt live cd/ install issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105902
<ubotu> New bug: #105903 in debian-installer (main) "crazy french translation for "retour" and "suivant"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105903
<ubotu> New bug: #105905 in totem (main) "totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105905
<ubotu> New bug: #105907 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cinelerra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105907
<ubotu> New bug: #105908 in gnomebaker (universe) "cannot add large files to data DVD project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105908
<ubotu> New bug: #105913 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet doesn't recognise connected network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105913
<ubotu> New bug: #105914 in Ubuntu "Gaim crahes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105914
<ScottK> keescook: Would you please have a look at Bug #102786.  It concerns the latest OOO security update being uninstallable.  I looked at the package and what the reporter is seeing doesn't match the control file.
<ubotu> Malone bug 102786 in openoffice.org "python-uno fails during upgrade from 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 to 2.0.4-0ubuntu5" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102786
<keescook> ScottK: sure, thanks for the heads up.
<ScottK> No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #105915 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "cant find mixer after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105915
<ubotu> New bug: #105918 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird 'Create filter from message' should use 'To' instead of 'From'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105918
<pochu> See u!
<ubotu> New bug: #105919 in kdenetwork (main) "kdenetwork samba user password change did not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105919
<ubotu> New bug: #105920 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105920
<thekorn> dholbach: regarding your change to make bug numbers clickable in HTML output: I think we should change the RegEx from "(b|B)ug (|\#)([0-9] *)" to "(b|B)ug ( |\#)([0-9] +)"
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe,,, are you sure about "  ( |\#)"?
<dholbach> wouldn't that require "  " (two spaces)?
<thekorn> dholbach: otherwise "bug #xxxx" would not work
<ubotu> New bug: #105923 in Ubuntu "usb stick mount fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105923
<ubotu> New bug: #105924 in acpi-support (main) "Bluetooth led doesn't work on Asus A8Js" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105924
<dholbach> thekorn: i would need to try
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> thekorn: "bug 12345" and "bug #12345" needs to work
<dholbach> and it seems to work with what I did :)
<dholbach> thekorn: if you want to change - that's fine with me
<ubotu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<thekorn> dholbach: right but ([0-9] +) is more important
<dholbach> ok
<Mithrandir> why not just [Bb] ug #?([0-9] +) ?
<dholbach> that's fine with me too :))
<Mithrandir> ( |\#) is just crack. :-P
* dholbach can live with that assessment ;-)
<dholbach> Mithrandir's regex is nicer :)
<ubotu> New bug: #105925 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed when I clicked its tray icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105925
<ubotu> New bug: #105926 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed when I clicked its tray icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105926
<thekorn> YEAHA, that is nice!
<ubotu> New bug: #105929 in acpi-support (main) "Fn+F2 on Asus A8Js isn't working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105929
<ubotu> New bug: #105931 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty Fawn]  OpenOffice - Calc crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105931
<ubotu> New bug: #105932 in reportbug (main) "reportbug description incorrect (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105932
<ubotu> New bug: #105933 in kqemu (multiverse) "/dev/kqemu is not created by udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105933
<ubotu> New bug: #105935 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "laptop Asus A8Js unsupported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105935
<ubotu> New bug: #105936 in lvm2 (main) "snapshot creation failure race "in use: not deactivating"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105936
<ubotu> New bug: #105937 in acpi-support (main) "changing the WLAN device name to wlan0 stops saving state after sleep/hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105937
<ubotu> New bug: #105938 in gdm (main) "XDMCP unreachable by IPv4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105938
<ubotu> New bug: #105939 in gxine (main) "cd playback issues in gxine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105939
<ubotu> New bug: #105940 in oem-config (main) "sudo oem-config prepare does a wrong thing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105940
<shirish> can anybody look at my bug & see if requires some more info. ?
<shirish> bug #105871
<ubotu> Malone bug 105871 in usplash "ubuntu-usplash does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105871
<ubotu> New bug: #105941 in Ubuntu "full root partition after Feisty install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105941
<ubotu> New bug: #105942 in gnome-panel (main) "Slab applet crashes when added to gnome panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105942
<ubotu> New bug: #105943 in Ubuntu "/home/luizcarlos/Desktop/bluefish-relatorio.txt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105943
<ubotu> New bug: #105944 in lirc (main) "unable to build lirc-modules-source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105944
<ubotu> New bug: #105945 in Ubuntu "A small script (executable) which tells what issues can crop up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105945
<ubotu> New bug: #105947 in digikam (main) "portrait CRW files (EOS 300D) are upside down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105947
<Mithrandir> dholbach: the bughelper upload; do you want to redo that or should I accept it?
<dholbach> Mithrandir: i can redo it
<Mithrandir> ok, current version rejected.
<shirish> dholbach: do u think I need to add some more info. at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105871
<ubotu> New bug: #105948 in mythtv (multiverse) "Update Notifier notification isn't installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105948
<ubotu> New bug: #105950 in kdepim (main) "KMail does not decrypt mails encrypted with gpg and sent as MIME-type "multipart/encrypted"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105950
<ubotu> Malone bug 105871 in usplash "ubuntu-usplash does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #105951 in totem (main) "Totem needs fluendo to play mpegts - but leads to wrong codec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105951
<ubotu> New bug: #105952 in gdebi (main) "Command line version: given confirmation characters are wrong (in German translation)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105952
<ubotu> New bug: #105956 in gaim (main) "Right click on "buddy hinzufuegen" (=add buddy) crashes gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105956
<ubotu> New bug: #105957 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx should add [Option "UseEDID" "False"]  to [Section "Device"]  in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105957
<ubotu> New bug: #105958 in Ubuntu "Intelligent planning of the scan of partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105958
<nox-Hand> Hello!
<nox-Hand> We are three people so far that are using Feisty and have been unable to start X after a dist-upgrade yesterday. Some upgrade killed it off.
<nox-Hand> We are all on nVidia
<Kmos> nox-Hand: you tried today updates?
<nox-Hand> My Xorg.0.log here: http://paste.stgraber.org/427
<nox-Hand> Kmos: None that helped
<Kmos> what's your video card?
<nox-Hand> Kmos: Geforce FX5200
<nox-Hand> apollo2011 is also having the problem
<Kmos> you tried to install nvidia-legacy-glx ?
<Kmos> I had the same problem some weeks ago, and that solved the problem
<Kmos> I've a geforce mx 400
<ubotu> New bug: #105959 in Ubuntu "(german) terminal client window is too tall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105959
<ubotu> New bug: #105960 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric package does not have gda enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105960
<apollo2011> Kmos: nvidia-glx-legacy worked on Edgy, where I had the exact same problem (I haven't tried it on Feisty), but nvidia still claims this card is supported by the normal driver, so either they need to change their list, or a bug needs to be fixed
<Kmos> nvidia isn't ubuntu =) maybe they moved the driver to that package
<nox-Hand> Kmos: I have been running it fine on nvidia-glx o-|
<Kmos> you installed feisty as fresh ?
<nox-Hand> Kmos: Yes sir
<Kmos> so maybe it's a bug
<Kmos> filebug it at LP
<eroyf> hah.
<eroyf> nox-Hand is here as well
<nox-Hand> eroyf: Yes?
<nox-Hand> eroyf: Why should I not be? A bug! :O
<apollo2011> Kmos: Is the legacy driver supposed to offer 3d-glx support? I used it for awhile on Edgy because I couldn't get the normal driver to work, but I still couldn't do anything better than if I was using the open source nv driver
<dholbach> thekorn: did you commit the regexp change?
<ubotu> New bug: #105961 in eboard (universe) "DGT board not supported?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105961
<ubotu> New bug: #105962 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Feisty: KDE System Settings crashed when trying to open it (Backtrace attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105962
<Kmos> apollo2011: dont know
<ubotu> New bug: #105963 in libdvdread (universe) "libdvdread3 on 7.04 64bit requires build-essential. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105963
<ubotu> New bug: #105964 in network-manager (main) "No wireless connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105964
<ubotu> New bug: #105965 in Ubuntu "Restricted driver installed but not in use, why?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105965
<ubotu> New bug: #105969 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-14 initrd fails to find hda3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105969
<ubotu> New bug: #105970 in nautilus (main) "gnome crashes when system suspends with smb shares still mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105970
<Nafallo> DOOH!
<seb128> Nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> hda3 should be sda3 now? :-)
<Nafallo> so yes. it probably fails to find it ;-)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I read the nautilus bug :p
<Nafallo> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #105972 in gmediaserver (universe) "[apport]  package gmediaserver failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105972
<ubotu> New bug: #105971 in ubiquity (main) "[Xubuntu feisty daily live, 11042007]  Installer locks up the system at "Detecting file systems"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105971
<ubotu> New bug: #105973 in nautilus (main) "renaming files in a terminal crashed nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105973
<ubotu> New bug: #105974 in keep (main) "keep needs a progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105974
<ubotu> New bug: #105975 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  manslide" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105975
<ubotu> New bug: #105976 in apport (main) "core dumps not written when prior crash report exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105976
<ubotu> New bug: #105977 in Ubuntu "wpa won't connect -- wep connects -- ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105977
<ubotu> New bug: #105978 in grub-installer (main) "d-i cannot find grub on cdrom when preseeding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105978
<ubotu> New bug: #105979 in network-manager (main) "network applet always shows disconnected with sky2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105979
<ubotu> New bug: #105980 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser crashes on script tab closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105980
<ubotu> New bug: #105981 in Ubuntu "music cd access fails & causes system hang after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105981
<ubotu> New bug: #105982 in Ubuntu "Appearance - System settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105982
<ubotu> New bug: #105983 in imwheel (universe) "Allow imwheel options to be customized by each user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105983
<ubotu> New bug: #105984 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crashs starting video stream(wma)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105984
<ubotu> New bug: #105985 in xmltv (universe) "tv_grab_de_tvdoday grabber no longer works correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105985
<ubotu> New bug: #105986 in base-files (main) "Last login date/time doesn't respect locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105986
<gnomefreak> is there a need-translation tag?
<freacky22527> gnomefreak: nope, but ask on the ml ubuntu-i18n-<your_country_code> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #105988 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after adding a new MSN account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105988
<ubotu> New bug: #105989 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105989
<ubotu> New bug: #105990 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel minimal at the middle of the screen at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105990
<gnomefreak> what link are the tags on. i cant remember the crash tags for auto retrace
<gnomefreak> nvm i got it
<ubotu> New bug: #105991 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player crashed when new Channel Loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105991
<ubotu> New bug: #105992 in pound (universe) "edgy pound segaults on (any) use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105992
<ubotu> New bug: #105994 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl seems to work (effects in already opened windows) but new windows are not visible, neither in windows list panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105994
<ubotu> New bug: #105995 in Ubuntu "Banshee install through apt doesn't give the right icons for banshee in Applications menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105995
<ubotu> New bug: #105996 in Ubuntu "FreeBasic needs a package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105996
<ubotu> New bug: #105998 in Ubuntu "Selecting keyboard layout hangs up the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105998
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-13
<_Neil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105953
<_Neil> hey guys
<ubotu> Malone bug 105953 in Ubuntu "Edgy & Fiesty LiveCD and fresh install hang with graphical corruption at splash screen(nVidia)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<_Neil> submitted this, but should I leave package as 'ubuntu' ?
<_Neil> is there something more specific i can add?
<ubotu> New bug: #105999 in Ubuntu "Kdeprint upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105999
<ubotu> New bug: #106000 in cdparanoia (main) "unable to listen/rip cd after latest update of cdparanoia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106000
<ubotu> New bug: #105716 in zip (main) "zip crashes when temporary output file exceeds 2GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105716
<ubotu> New bug: #106001 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  cuiterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106001
<ubotu> New bug: #106002 in mythtv (multiverse) "No .desktop is shipped for mythtv-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106002
<ubotu> New bug: #106003 in foo2zjs (main) "foo2hp filter in Fiesty produces odd screen pattern on Colour Laserjet 1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106003
<ubotu> New bug: #106004 in sylpheed (universe) "Crash when searching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106004
<ubotu> New bug: #106005 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Xerox WorkCentre Pro C2636 printer -- no driver?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106005
<bdmurray> mvo: I verified that sru bug.
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks for that! I noticed and uploaded a new version to dapper-updates already
<bdmurray> cool, I hadn't checked the bug recently
<mvo> its need review from the archive admins first
<ubotu> New bug: #106006 in freeradius (universe) "vulnerable to memory exhaustion via malformed Diameter format attributes inside of an EAP-TTLS tunnel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106006
<ubotu> New bug: #106008 in Ubuntu "With desktop effects enabled when using gksu system gets grey and only responds to keyboard " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106008
<ubotu> New bug: #106007 in Ubuntu "With desktop effects enabled when using gksu system gets grey and only responds to keyboard  (dup-of: 106008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106007
<ubotu> New bug: #106009 in amule (universe) "amulegui crashed when closing the "amulegui" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106009
<ubotu> New bug: #106010 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes frequently with Rhapsody plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106010
<ubotu> New bug: #106011 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "initrd: mount of root fails, hda becomes sda (2.6.20-13 to -14)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106011
<ubotu> New bug: #106013 in evolution (main) "Evolution Task Sorting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106013
<ubotu> New bug: #106012 in mythtv (multiverse) "minor formatting problem in init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106012
<ubotu> New bug: #105138 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "nvidia-settings wont work with nvidia legacy driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105138
<ubotu> New bug: #106014 in Ubuntu "sony vaio fe890 fn key not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106014
<ubotu> New bug: #106015 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106015
<ubotu> New bug: #106016 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "F1 must be reserved for the help page for the current application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106016
<ubotu> New bug: #106017 in Ubuntu "network icon show no connection if on a two system nic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106017
<ubotu> New bug: #106018 in rsjog (universe) "Dependencies problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106018
<ubotu> New bug: #106019 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager stopped working after 0.6.4-6ubuntu6 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106019
<ubotu> New bug: #106020 in network-manager (main) "Connection to the wired network stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106020
<mheily> Hello all.. I have been working to resolve bug # 104332 (segfault in rdesktop) for the past few days and have gotten a simple one-line patch committed upstream. There has been no response from the Ubuntu package maintainer, so I am here to ask if anyone is willing to review the patch and ensure that it is applied to the version in Feisty before the release. Anyone interested?
<Fujitsu> bug #104332
<ubotu> Malone bug 104332 in rdesktop "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104332
<Fujitsu> mheily: THere's no real concept of maintainers in Ubuntu. It's all a group effort.
<mheily> oh, sorry, I am a long time Debian user.
<Fujitsu> Such a fix is very unlikely to happen for Feisty.
<Fujitsu> Only absolutely critical things are happening now.
<mheily> This bug is critical in that it prevents Rdesktop from working at all with Windows 2000 servers in 8bpp mode, and with some Windows 2003 server configurations. The problem was caused by changes in Xlib, not due to any changes in rdesktops source code.
<mheily> Are their "point" releases of Feisty that might address this bug? For example, Debian releases some major non-security updates in their point releases for stable branches.
<mheily> s/their/there
<blueyed> There will be feisty-updates, mheily.
<Fujitsu> There are stable release updates, but rarely in the Debian sense.
<blueyed> ..which is another repo.
<Fujitsu> We have feisty-updates and feisty-security, which updates can go into after the appropriate process.
<Fujitsu> Point releases are rarely issued, due to the short release cycles.
<blueyed> It would probably help to assign the bug IMHO.
<voidmage> how many point releases has dapper had?
<voidmage> one?
<blueyed> none yet?
<mheily> All I am saying is that this bug will impact a lot of server admins that rdesktop into various Windows boxen, and there will be a lot of disgruntled people looking for a fix soon. I have been triaging some of the bugs in the BTS and Launchpad, and there is a lot of interest in this issue.
<ubotu> New bug: #106021 in Ubuntu "Pictograms for the Samsung X20 laptop don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106021
<Fujitsu> voidmage: One, and that's the only one so far.
<mheily> If there is anything else I can do to help, just let me know, but I thought this would be a good forum to bring it to your attention. Thanks a lot. - Mark
<blueyed> mheily: someone then should bump the Importance of the bug at least. I cannot, sorry.
<Fujitsu> mheily: You'll need to talk to somebody in #ubuntu-devel about whether it's important enough.
<Fujitsu> I'd doubt it.
<Fujitsu> But it's probably a good candidate for feisty-updates.
<mheily> I am not the original reporter, so I can't edit the bug.
<Fujitsu> The original reporter can't either.
<Fujitsu> Only a member of ubuntu-qa.
<mheily> Thanks again, and I'll go to #ubuntu-devel to let them know.
<blueyed> There should be someone around here from ubuntu-qa.. :] 
<ubotu> New bug: #106022 in beryl-core (universe) "it crashed, no idea why" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106022
<tarheelcoxn> lol. nice bug title
<ubotu> New bug: #106023 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106023
<ubotu> New bug: #106024 in Ubuntu "Apearance and Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106024
<ubotu> New bug: #106025 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "Gtk-Gnutella crashes on right-click and at random times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106025
<ubotu> New bug: #106026 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in askConfirmation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106026
<ubotu> New bug: #106027 in Ubuntu "Gnome scrolls with funny rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106027
<xtknight> any serious bugs that need attention?
<harrisony> xtknight: dont think but since i am a n00bie bug helper.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-gnutella/+bug/106025 im looking at this bug, would it be best to tell them to get a back trace
<ubotu> Malone bug 106025 in gtk-gnutella "Gtk-Gnutella crashes on right-click and at random times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xtknight> harrisony, i believe apport usually generates about seven or eight attachments (backtrace,system config,etc).  i'm not sure how to invoke it, though.  ask him to define 'crash'.  also tell him to run it from the terminal and see if there are any errors or warnings printed.
<xtknight> i believe apport usually comes up after a true "crash".  if it's just an instant termination/other unexpected behavior than a SIGSEGV or other quit singal apport wont come up.
<harrisony> ahh ok thanks xtknight
<mheily> nobody in #ubuntu-devel was interested in looking at bug # 104332.. I think the next step would be to have it considered for feisty-updates.  How does the bug get assigned to someone that could nominate it for inclusion in feisty-updates?
<xtknight> bug 104332
<ubotu> Malone bug 104332 in rdesktop "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104332
<xtknight> not sure, really
<harrisony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/104332/+nominate ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 104332 in rdesktop "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mheily> ok, i nominated it for feisty.. :) thx
<harrisony> bug 82335
<ubotu> Malone bug 82335 in network-manager "network-manager should not set offline mode when it manages no device" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82335
<harrisony> ^^ seems to be causing alot of problems everywere
<mheily> just curious, what are the chances that Feisty's release date will be pushed back for additional QA work?
<mheily> I remember it was done for LTS but I don't know about these 6-month releases..
<harrisony> mheily: i doubt it would unless there is a major "ZOMGZOMGZOMG WERE ALL DEAD!!!" that breaks every install or alot of installs
<ubotu> New bug: #106028 in kvm (universe) "Not installable in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106028
<mheily> i would like to see future Herd releases include QEMU images so that people can run the next version in a virtual machine and check their favorite apps for problems without committing to upgrading their production machine. I waited until last week to upgrade and thats when I found the rdesktop problem. If I had been able to use an alpha version of feisty a month ago, I could have caught this in time for the release.
<mheily> Perhaps I should file a wishlist bug report requesting this feature. Or would this be something better handled in the Wiki?
<harrisony> mheily: grab the installer and run in QEMU or Vmware
<mheily> i meant to say, officially built preinstalled base systems that people can play with right away
<Fujitsu> Live CD + qemu/VMWare == just that
<Fujitsu> s/Live/Desktop./
<harrisony> and then if you install it you get test the installer as well :)
<mheily> that's a good idea, i'll try that next time.
<mheily> l8r
<ubotu> New bug: #106032 in hydrogen (universe) "hydrogen crashes after closing intro box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106032
<ubotu> New bug: #106030 in beryl-core (universe) "random crashes of Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106030
<ubotu> New bug: #106034 in glide (universe) "Graphic problems in Supertux with 3dfx video cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106034
<khnh> hi guys
<ubotu> New bug: #106036 in Ubuntu "Agies icon missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106036
<ubotu> New bug: #106048 in dillo (universe) "dillo crashed with claws-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106048
<ubotu> New bug: #106049 in k3b (main) "K3B frezze Burning CD that not stop to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106049
<ubotu> New bug: #106054 in scim (main) "scim failed to launch properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106054
<ubotu> New bug: #106060 in gnome-panel (main) "Selecting the Molecule screensaver makes the PC freeze. It is completely unresponsive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106060
<ubotu> New bug: #106061 in gnomeradio (universe) "gnomeradio can not tune radio after upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106061
<ubotu> New bug: #106063 in Ubuntu "Computer will not boot after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<ubotu> New bug: #106064 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106064
<ubotu> New bug: #106074 in Ubuntu "Many characters missing in Japanese installer boot help screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106074
<ubotu> New bug: #106076 in Ubuntu "Graphicap upgrade tool wanted to upgrade to 6.10 even after already upgraded manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106076
<ubotu> New bug: #106079 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.20.14 kernel panic MCE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106079
<ubotu> New bug: #106083 in ubiquity (main) "Partition from a former installation can't be mounted on '/' during installation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106083
<ubotu> New bug: #106085 in Ubuntu "booting hang when upgrade to 2.6.20-14.24 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106085
<ubotu> New bug: #106086 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "n_sectors mismatch, boot hang in 2.6.20-14 not 2.6.20-12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106086
<ubotu> New bug: #106087 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Gaim and Firefox can't get input from keyboard." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106087
<ubotu> New bug: #106088 in network-manager (main) "Applet shows disconnected ethernet on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106088
<ubotu> New bug: #106089 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106089
<ubotu> New bug: #106090 in kcheckgmail (universe) "couldnot start menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106090
<ubotu> New bug: #106092 in democracyplayer (universe) "DemocracyPlayer has no audio..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106092
<ubotu> New bug: #106093 in fmit (universe) "app crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106093
<ubotu> New bug: #106094 in xen-meta (universe) "ubuntu-xen-desktop name and description seem to conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106094
<ubotu> New bug: #106096 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in bt::SHA1HashGen::processChunk()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106096
<ubotu> New bug: #106097 in evms (main) "EVMS Boot-Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106097
<ubotu> New bug: #106098 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails when upgrading from breezy to dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106098
<drew_> hi, I'd like to confirm #63945
<drew_> and/or #58308
<bdmurray> bug 63945
<ubotu> Malone bug 63945 in Baltix "language-support-en shouldn't depend on all english localization variants on the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63945
<ubotu> New bug: #106099 in xen-source (universe) "Bringing up a new Xen instance causes a kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106099
<bdmurray> bug 58308
<ubotu> Malone bug 58308 in language-support-en "No spell check in en-au locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58308
<bdmurray> drew_: you could add a comment to that affect and update the bug
<drew_> bdmurray: ah, ok
<FatalCure> !info myspell-en-au
<ubotu> myspell-en-au: English_australian dictionary for myspell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 236 kB, installed size 644 kB
<drew_> I was thinking a "me too" comment might be inappropriate
<FatalCure> hm, universe
<drew_> I filed bug 105879 too
<ubotu> Malone bug 105879 in openoffice.org-hyphenation "please add hyph_en_AU.dic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105879
<drew_> I made my own package which does this and so, as well as installing myspell-en-au, I now have AU support in OO.o
<drew_> but it really should work out of the box
<ubotu> New bug: #106100 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Incorrectly identifies hd as sd (eg hda1 - sda1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106100
<FatalCure> drew_: it's not possible to fit dictionaries for every locale on the CD.  That said, it would be good if the install, or perhaps a message at first reboot, flagged the additional packages required.
<drew_> I also have a laptop that hangs after a few seconds of scp - no idea where to start on that... kernel bug? hardware fault? network driver?
<drew_> package size 236 kB?
<FatalCure> times how many locales?
<drew_> I can guess why en-za is there but not en-au though
<ubotu> New bug: #106091 in Ubuntu "FAT hard drive no longer mounting on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106091
<FatalCure> drew_: now now :)
<drew_> heh
<FatalCure> c'mon they've got to have a win somewhere, look at how they choke at cricket ;P
<drew_> obviously it's because of population 48,000,000 (za) vs 21,000,000 (au)
<drew_> but I like the cricket and Mark explanations better
<FatalCure> me too :)
<FatalCure> regarding the scp hang.  Does ssh work OK?
<ubotu> New bug: #106101 in imagemagick (main) "convert segmentation fault core dump (but result image is ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106101
<ubotu> New bug: #106102 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop won't boot after kernel update to 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106102
<ubotu> New bug: #106103 in Ubuntu "Resume partition not configured by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106103
<ubotu> New bug: #106104 in Ubuntu "boot freezes with kernel 2.6.20-14-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106104
<ubotu> New bug: #106105 in wv (main) "[apport]  wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106105
<ubotu> New bug: #106106 in xfmedia (universe) "Xfmedia crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106106
<ubotu> New bug: #106107 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in QValueListPrivate<QString>::~QValueListPrivate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106107
<ubotu> New bug: #106108 in Ubuntu "openoffice :  installation dicoo (DicOOo.sxw)  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106108
<dholbach> good morning
<lifeless> dholbach: enough already!
<lifeless> dholbach: too many channels :)
<dholbach> hey lifeless
<lifeless> hiya
<ubotu> New bug: #106109 in Ubuntu "Network notification Icon on panel shows network not connected on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106109
<ubotu> New bug: #106110 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-14-generic faild to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106110
<gnomefreak> is there a reason n-m tells me im not connected?
<gnomefreak> oh an di am connected
<gnomefreak> and i
<Mithrandir> gnomefreak: please try Scott's packages as announced on -devel.
<Mithrandir> and follow up to that thread.
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<ubotu> New bug: #106111 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pygrenouille, the mteo of the Net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106111
<ubotu> New bug: #106112 in gsambad (universe) "gsambad launcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106112
<ubotu> New bug: #106113 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106113
<ubotu> New bug: #106114 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106114
<ubotu> New bug: #106115 in pysol (universe) "Missed line in correction for Bug #80287 leaves an import error" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106115
<ubotu> New bug: #106116 in Ubuntu "tango icons disappeared in openoffice 2.2 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106116
<ubotu> New bug: #106118 in digikam (main) "digikam crashes on startup with a SIGABRT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106118
<ubotu> New bug: #106119 in firefox (main) "crash on system power-on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106119
<ubotu> New bug: #106120 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106120
<ubotu> New bug: #106121 in Ubuntu "feisty - this morning software updates: tty not turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106121
<ubotu> New bug: #106122 in linux-meta (main) "new linux image freezes on ata_piix on boot does not recognize hdd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106122
<ubotu> New bug: #106123 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106123
<ubotu> New bug: #106124 in gtk2-engines (main) "Clearlooks, tooltips and notifications are gray now instead of yellow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106124
<ubotu> New bug: #106125 in network-manager (main) "wrong icon in networkmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106125
<ubotu> New bug: #106126 in nautilus (main) "Trashcan is mentioned to be empty if files will be deleted on USB stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106126
<ubotu> New bug: #106127 in apt (main) "Wish: Clarify apt-get error message(s)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106127
<ubotu> New bug: #106128 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106128
<ubotu> New bug: #106130 in sane-backends (main) "Epson perfection 2580 (snapscan) weird behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106130
<ubotu> New bug: #106131 in Ubuntu "openoffice word does not show text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106131
<ubotu> New bug: #106129 in network-manager (main) "WPA2 Personal wireless networks don't work without manual configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106129
<ubotu> New bug: #106133 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't boot anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106133
<ubotu> New bug: #106132 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System hangs during boot on sata_nv, only with linux-image-2.6.20-14.23" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106132
<dholbach> bug 105623
<ubotu> Malone bug 105623 in devmapper "udev rules missing from udeb" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105623
<ubotu> New bug: #106134 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  DKIM Milter" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106134
<ubotu> New bug: #106137 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106137
<ubotu> New bug: #106136 in Ubuntu "Virtual desktop locked on save prompt during logoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106136
<ubotu> New bug: #106138 in Ubuntu "DVDs no longer watchable in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106138
<ubotu> New bug: #106139 in Ubuntu "ata1.oo revalidation failed with 04/13 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106139
<ubotu> New bug: #106140 in evolution (main) "Resizing of new message window in evolution corrupts menu translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106140
<ubotu> New bug: #106141 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete hangs-up if can't connect DNS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106141
<ubotu> New bug: #106142 in hubackup (universe) "missing menu icon for HUBackup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106142
<ubotu> New bug: #106143 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop assistant crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106143
<ubotu> New bug: #106144 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106144
<ubotu> New bug: #106145 in arts (main) "nt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106145
<ubotu> New bug: #106146 in samba (main) "Cannot mount cifs shares as normal user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106146
<ubotu> New bug: #106151 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu cannot be used in feisty-rc1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106151
<ubotu> New bug: #106153 in sbackup (universe) "[Whislist]  Let Sbackup use anacron over cron " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106153
<ubotu> New bug: #106155 in sbackup (universe) "[Whislist]  Sbackup should report when a backup fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106155
<harrisony> if i find a bug which is a dupe of another bug should i close the bug and report as dupe or..
<ubotu> New bug: #106156 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager won't connect (but had previously)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106156
<ubotu> New bug: #106157 in Ubuntu "Cannot connect with networkmanager in latest kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106157
<Mithrandir> harrisony: it is enough to mark it as a duplicate.
<harrisony> Mithrandir: it is, ok thanks for that
<ubotu> New bug: #106158 in Ubuntu "My Ubuntu is crashing progressively" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106158
<ubotu> New bug: #106159 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106159
<ubotu> New bug: #106160 in evolution (main) "sorting contacts doesn't obey LC_COLLATE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106160
<ubotu> New bug: #106161 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libnextaw0 / neXtaw " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106161
<ubotu> New bug: #106163 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty hangs on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106163
<harrisony> does anyone uses any perticular programs for editing bugs or browser tools to say file bugs as dupes quicker, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #106164 in Ubuntu "Capslock LED doesn't work..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106164
<ubotu> New bug: #106165 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106165
<ubotu> New bug: #106166 in drgeo (universe) "tried to move line segment and line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106166
<ubotu> New bug: #106167 in telepathy-feed (universe) "Warning in galago-telepathy-feed (output of galago-daemon)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106167
<ubotu> New bug: #106169 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Latest kernel update does not boot (7.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106169
<ubotu> New bug: #106170 in gnome-screensaver (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_gnome-screensaver_gnome-screensaver_slideshow.1000.crash, Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106170
<mdz> 106169 duped
<Mithrandir> bug 106169
<ubotu> Malone bug 106169 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Latest kernel update does not boot (7.04) (dup-of: 106063)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106169
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.24 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<Mithrandir> the package is blocked in the apache config now, so we should hopefully have less failures to worry about.
<ubotu> New bug: #106171 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager shows no active connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106171
<ogra> ARGH
<ogra> in bug 106170 the reported copy/pasted the whole apport stuff
<ubotu> Malone bug 106170 in gnome-screensaver "/var/crash/_usr_lib_gnome-screensaver_gnome-screensaver_slideshow.1000.crash, Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106170
* ogra watches evo go down ...
<ogra> *reporter
<ubotu> New bug: #106172 in qgis (universe) "QGIS crashes when loading .dbf files to vector layers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106172
<ubotu> New bug: #106173 in gftp (main) "freezes downloading dir" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106173
<ubotu> New bug: #106174 in Ubuntu "invalid syntax" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106174
<ubotu> New bug: #106175 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106175
<ubotu> New bug: #106176 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106176
<ubotu> New bug: #106177 in dmraid (universe) "make dmraid play nice with udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106177
<ubotu> New bug: #106178 in Ubuntu "cannot preform downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106178
<ubotu> New bug: #106179 in stardict (universe) "stardict crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106179
<ubotu> New bug: #106180 in freeradius (universe) "Freeradius package instalation breaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106180
<ubotu> New bug: #106182 in Ubuntu "Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106182
<ubotu> New bug: #106181 in xorg (main) ""turn off" from kde menu crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106181
<ubotu> New bug: #106183 in Ubuntu "kfind crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106183
<ubotu> New bug: #106184 in Ubuntu "I cannot install nvu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106184
<ubotu> New bug: #106185 in pgadmin3 (universe) "pgadmin crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106185
<mdz> d
* harrisony seems mdz and waves like mad
<ubotu> New bug: #106186 in openoffice.org (main) "tango icons disappeared in openoffice 2.2 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106186
* harrisony hopes for a wave back
<mdz> harrisony: hello
<mdz> that stray 'd' was the end of a sentence typed in another xchat tab while it was still starting up and connecting
<ubotu> New bug: #106187 in vim (main) "vim package broken   " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106187
<ubotu> New bug: #106188 in adesklets (universe) "adesklets don't work with the -w option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106188
<harrisony> lol, i am always doing !<word> commands in random channels that i ment to do in a ubuntu channel
<bimberi> !info vim edgy
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<bimberi> !info vim-common edgy
<ubotu> vim-common: Vi IMproved - Common files. In component main, is important. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 568 kB
<bimberi> hm, 106187 is almost certainly bad sources.  Will reject.
<ubotu> New bug: #106189 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Yet another suspend problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106189
<ubotu> New bug: #106190 in linux-meta (main) "Feisty's does not boot with Linux 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106190
<ubotu> New bug: #106191 in Ubuntu "suspend to ram not working since last kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106191
<ubotu> New bug: #106192 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-14 (amd64 generic) hangs at startup "waiting for root filesystem"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106192
<ubotu> New bug: #106193 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Workspace Switcher will not save workspace names. (Feisty 2.6.20.12 Desktop Effects enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106193
<ubotu> New bug: #106194 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel postinst script fails without grub installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106194
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #106149
<ubotu> Malone bug 106149 in kubuntu-docs "Kubuntu-docs: Faulty string (#17) in office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106149
<Admiral_Chicago> grrr
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #106195 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Gnome-vfs not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106195
<ubotu> New bug: #106196 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects ... no frames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106196
<ubotu> New bug: #106197 in nload (universe) "nload average function files with high bitrates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106197
<ubotu> New bug: #106198 in Ubuntu "Wakeup after suspend to RAM not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106198
<ubotu> New bug: #106199 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  50% of cpu when a page is waiting to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106199
<ubotu> New bug: #106200 in texlive-extra (universe) "migration to texlive broken if old tetex not purged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106200
<ubotu> New bug: #106201 in human-icon-theme (main) "Low resolution <!> Warning icon stretched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106201
<ubotu> New bug: #106203 in muine (universe) "muine does not start: "Failed to initialize the audio backend"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106203
<ubotu> New bug: #106208 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "[Feisty]  Option "Java" is not visible, Java is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106208
<ubotu> New bug: #106202 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Fiesty Herd5 Live CD incorrectly boots at 640*480" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106202
<ubotu> New bug: #106204 in evolution (main) "Evolution junk filter not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106204
<ubotu> New bug: #106206 in Ubuntu "please sync package jabref from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106206
<ubotu> New bug: #106207 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager adds AddARGBVisuals and stuff to wrong section" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106207
<ScottK> bdmurray: Breezy is at EOL today.  What is the proper status after today for a breezy specific bug?  Bug #45393 for example...
<ubotu> Malone bug 45393 in clamav "Backport ClamAV/ClamAV-Daemon 0.88.2 to Breezy" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45393
<ubotu> New bug: #106209 in Ubuntu "Feisty fsck Unable to resolve UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106209
<Hobbsee> ScottK: reject it.  reject them all!
<Hobbsee> :D
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Unless he tells me different, that's what I"m going to to starting in 11 hours.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'll overrule him. kill them all off :)
<Hobbsee> as logn as they dont apply to dapper and later, they go
<ogra> why wait 11h ?
<ogra> breezy is over ...
<Mithrandir> you're free to do it now, fwiw.
<Hobbsee> was 21 hours ago :)
<Hobbsee> er, 25.
<ScottK> OK.  LP needs updating then... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+milestones
<Hobbsee> ScottK: think it was just done?
* ScottK was guessing today was the last day it was supported, not the first day it wasn't suppoted.
<Hobbsee> Status:  	Obsolete
<Hobbsee> yep, it was
<ScottK> Hah.  I checked that 5 minutes ago.
<Mithrandir> ScottK: done, thanks.
<Mithrandir> I asked a sysadmin to change it about five minutes ago, so
<viviersf> erm wtf
<viviersf> my gnetworkmanager like shows, no network connection, but its connected to the wired interface
<ogra> update
<ubotu> New bug: #106211 in base-installer (main) "ubuntu installer got stuck in while setting the time-zone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106211
<ubotu> New bug: #106205 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106205
<ubotu> New bug: #106212 in network-manager (main) "Manual config icon is the same as wired connection icon" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106212
<ubotu> New bug: #106213 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-14.23 crashed at begining of boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106213
<ubotu> New bug: #106214 in gnome-panel (main) "network-manager icon disappears when deactivating wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106214
<ubotu> New bug: #106217 in Ubuntu "hidden file controlling NVIDIA driver does not get removed when switching from nvidia-glx-new back to nvidia-glx causing X not to start due to mismatch of versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106217
<Kmos> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> Kmos: Normally it doesn't get fix released until the fixed package has all it's binaries built.
<ScottK> Better to find the bug they are actually working on and dupe it to that one.
<ScottK> Kmos: Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Kmos> Ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  There was a new network-manager released in the last 24 hours.  It's in the archives now.
<ScottK> For that bug, see if you can reproduce it with the new network manager.
<ubotu> New bug: #106219 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "can't start system afer update kernel to 2.6.20-14.23" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106219
<Kmos> the keybuk one ?
<Kmos> it's working.. don't appear the alert icon
<Kmos> in my ethernet connection, I don't have wireless on this pc
<ScottK> bug 106214
<ubotu> Malone bug 106214 in network-manager "network-manager icon disappears when deactivating wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106214
<ScottK> Ah.
<Kmos> only at laptop, but don't have charger for battery, it's at ACER..
<ScottK> Then there isn't much you can do on that one.
<Kmos> yeah, i've changed package name from gnome-panel to network-manager
<ScottK> Look for dupes is about it.
<ScottK> That's good.
<Kmos> I try to help =)
<Kmos> I've already rejected the bugs of breezy, so people will update to a new version (edgy)
<ScottK> That's good too.
<Kmos> and tell SteveA to block it on launchpad
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: great :)
<Hobbsee> breezy's no longer supported - yay :)
<ScottK> It's virtually never the right idea to interrupt on #ubuntu-devel to tell them about bugs.
<Kmos> yeah
<ScottK> Triage them and move on.
<Kmos> ScottK: yeah.. it's a working channel :P
<Hobbsee> particularly at the moment
<Kmos> yeah
<Hobbsee> ScottK: unless it's release critical :P
* ScottK slaps Kmos on the forehead with a day old fish.
<ranf> hi
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes.  That's why I said virtually.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kmos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing-ports/breezy_probs.html
<ubotu> New bug: #106220 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fesity 2.4.20-14 Upgrade from 2007-04-12 broken Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106220
<Kmos> how can kill this ?
<ScottK> Kmos: You can't.  The archive admins have to.
<ScottK> What you can do is look for UVF or backport bugs for breezy and reject those.
<Kmos> I know i can't.. but here.. how can ? =)
* Hobbsee asks Mithra*ndir too
<ScottK> I think the people that would have to do that are focused on getting Feisty out the door for the next week.  Leave it be.
<Hobbsee> right, gone.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: they're waiting on the publisher.  but you've got to pick yoru times :P
<ScottK> That or ask Hobbsee to do it.  She has virtually unlimited powers here.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh i get told to shut up occasionally
<Hobbsee> but i wield the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , so...
<ScottK> Yep.
<Hobbsee> it's done :)
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> Hobbsee: you kill it, nice :D
<Hobbsee> Kmos: :)
<Kmos> and the generator ?
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> of that files
<Hobbsee> yeah, he would have done that
<ubotu> New bug: #106221 in update-manager (main) "Messages displayed in wrong charset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106221
<Kmos> Hobbsee: nice, thx
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I see a lot of charset issues going by in the last couple of days.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh dear.
* Hobbsee has no idea if they're RC
* ScottK neither.
<ScottK> None of them individually are, but collectively I don't know.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: As an example. Bug # 105900 - How does that happen without some underlying BAD thing being wrong?
<Hobbsee> bug 105900
<ubotu> Malone bug 105900 in openoffice.org "Bold, Italics, and Bold Italics not in English on Fonts menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105900
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's edgy
<ScottK> No.
* ScottK is the reporter
<Hobbsee> oh.  i misread
<Hobbsee> so you are
* Hobbsee shrugs
* ScottK also notices I put Edgy in the bug and will fix that - oops.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kmos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/daily/breezy-updates/
<ScottK> Any chance you could check and see if you can confirm it?
<Kmos> this will disappear too =)
<Hobbsee> ScottK:
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'm on a different locale
<ScottK> Sure, but if it happens on more than one locale, that's a good confirmation...
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee beat ogra!
<ubotu> New bug: #106226 in funnelweb-doc (universe) "Background image makes pages hard to read." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106226
<ubotu> New bug: #106227 in update-manager (main) "kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade prevents upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106227
<ubotu> New bug: #106229 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while surfing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106229
<ubotu> New bug: #106230 in acpi-support (main) "[feisty]  support of a acpi feature lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106230
<ogra> bravo!
* ogra was cutting the pre-release fur in his face
<ubotu> New bug: #106224 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106224
<ubotu> New bug: #106228 in Ubuntu "hard lock during updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106228
<ubotu> New bug: #106222 in Ubuntu "graphic card halt during boot live-cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106222
<ubotu> New bug: #106223 in kdesdk (main) "[kbabel]  string search freezes and full usage of cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106223
<ubotu> New bug: #106225 in Ubuntu "after feisty update: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-14-generic problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106225
<ubotu> New bug: #106232 in blender (universe) "No window icon with Blender" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106232
<ubotu> New bug: #106233 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "xfce-pannel are too large by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106233
<ubotu> New bug: #106234 in supybot (universe) "Error when dealing with UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106234
<ubotu> New bug: #106235 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kitsune" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106235
<ubotu> New bug: #106236 in Ubuntu "opera pluggin wrapper crashes (seemingly) at random" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106236
<ubotu> New bug: #106237 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  radiocap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106237
<ubotu> New bug: #106239 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  qtpfsgui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106239
<ubotu> New bug: #106238 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Install to RAID fails to boot after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106238
<ubotu> New bug: #106240 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106240
<ubotu> New bug: #106241 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  rufus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106241
<ubotu> New bug: #106242 in Ubuntu "Auto update failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106242
<ubotu> New bug: #106244 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "CONF Variable in /etc/init.d/mysql unused" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106244
<ubotu> New bug: #106245 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  web vulnerability " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106245
<ubotu> New bug: #106246 in Ubuntu "amd64 install of wine with .deb not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106246
<ubotu> New bug: #106247 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash when visiting web page " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106247
<ubotu> New bug: #106248 in Ubuntu "bluetooth crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106248
<ubotu> New bug: #106249 in Ubuntu "bluetooth crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106249
<ubotu> New bug: #106253 in Ubuntu "Archive Failed to Fetch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106253
<ubotu> New bug: #106250 in amarok (main) "amarok crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106250
<ubotu> New bug: #106251 in kdeaccessibility (main) "Ksayit won't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106251
<ubotu> New bug: #106252 in gnome-panel "Clock shows completed tasks as incomplete" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106252
<ubotu> New bug: #106254 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Synaptics touchpad device file numeral ID iterates after each warm reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106254
<ubotu> New bug: #106150 in Ubuntu "Canon LBP800" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106150
<ubotu> New bug: #106255 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106255
<ubotu> New bug: #106256 in Ubuntu "boot process hangs when wireless switch enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106256
<ubotu> New bug: #106257 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Latest Upgrade renders computer unbootable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106257
<ubotu> New bug: #106258 in Ubuntu "System wont boot after updating to 2.6.20-14 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106258
<ubotu> New bug: #106259 in Ubuntu "Wrong icons used in menu and desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106259
<ubotu> New bug: #106261 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106261
<ubotu> New bug: #106260 in Ubuntu "Boot hangs with "Waiting for root file system" since kernel 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106260
<ubotu> New bug: #106262 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet consuming lots of ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106262
<ubotu> New bug: #106263 in kdegraphics (main) "[apport]  kdvi crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106263
<pochu> Any idea why this link doesn't work? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<ScottK> pochu: I think because it's broken and they didn't want people to bork their systems.
<bdmurray> pochu: I think it has been superceeded.
<pochu> Oh, thanks :)
<ScottK> It's to stop people upgrading to a broken kernel while they get the new one out.
<pochu> Then I'll try BenC's kernel
* ScottK learned this from Hobbsee
<bdmurray> pochu: the newer one should be mirrored now
* pochu has just learnt it from ScottK ;)
<pochu> bdmurray: It isn't
<ubotu> New bug: #106264 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "postrm hook script: don't call /sbin/update-grub ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106264
<ubotu> New bug: #106265 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "After kernel update to 2.6.20-14-generic MY hdb drive became SDA so my hda drive is not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106265
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, it should be on its way
<ubotu> New bug: #106266 in kile (universe) "Kile crashs at end of spellchecking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106266
<ubotu> New bug: #106267 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete does not connect to ICQ Network after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106267
<pochu> bdmurray: cool, thanks :)
<bdmurray> pochu: How are you?
<pochu> bdmurray: fine :) Here we are on holidays!! ;)
<bdmurray> Holidays for?
<pochu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murcia
<pochu> Local holidays ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #106268 in adept (main) "Misspelling in adept_manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106268
<ubotu> New bug: #106271 in Ubuntu "Update Manager failed to fetch Linux Kernel update" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106271
<ubotu> New bug: #106270 in ubiquity (main) "partitionnement impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106270
<ubotu> New bug: #106272 in eclipse (universe) "eclispe does not work with svn and webdav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106272
<ubotu> New bug: #106273 in Ubuntu "Asus A6000 (A6KT) fails to boot from CD-Rom (6.06 LTS)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106273
<ubotu> New bug: #106274 in firefox (main) "unknown error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106274
<juan_ateo> hi
<juan_ateo> hola
<ubotu> New bug: #106275 in widelands (universe) "game exiting itself when I play." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106275
<ubotu> New bug: #106277 in Ubuntu "Assistive Technology Suport Disabled no AT-SPI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106277
<ranf> what do I do if a package is not found  on launchpad? Bug 97696 -->> should be "zaptel-source"
<ubotu> Malone bug 97696 in zaptel "can't build zaptel kernel modules (1.2.15~dfsg-1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97696
<mooey> ranf: zaptel-source is built from the zaptel package, so it is in the correct place at the momen
<mooey> +t
<ranf> mooey, ah ok I see. thanks
<mooey> it seems a few packages are broken due to the linux/config.h change
<ranf> I simply removed that one #include line (to make it work for me)
<mooey> :)
<ranf> but it took some time to hunt the cause down thru google
<ubotu> New bug: #106278 in restricted-manager (main) "Balloon disappears to quickly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106278
<ogra> less up winds on the desktop :)
<mooey> haha
<ubotu> New bug: #106279 in linux-meta "driver recognised but no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106279
<ubotu> New bug: #106280 in amsn (universe) "turkish character problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106280
<ubotu> New bug: #106282 in rhythmbox (main) "remove the line between the buttons and the song title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106282
<ubotu> New bug: #106281 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  since last update kernel update 2.6.20-14.23 can't boot, ata device broken (dup-of: 106063)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106281
<ubotu> New bug: #106283 in nautilus (main) "unable to eject usb disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106283
<ubotu> New bug: #106284 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hard drive fails in use or on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106284
<ubotu> New bug: #106285 in firefox (main) "firefox unknow crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106285
<ubotu> New bug: #106286 in gnome-netstatus "despite showing the network under 'connection information', it shows 'no network' on start up. after clicking on 'wired network' (I have an ethernet card) it shows connection ok. (dup-of: 105234)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106286
<ubotu> New bug: #106288 in acpi (main) "Toshiba P100-474 with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106288
<ubotu> New bug: #106289 in Ubuntu "PS/2 Keyboards Not Responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106289
<ubotu> New bug: #106290 in xtide (universe) "xtide won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106290
<ubotu> New bug: #106291 in freeloader (universe) "didn't close immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106291
<ubotu> New bug: #106292 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-14 not booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106292
<ubotu> New bug: #106293 in evolution (main) "Evolution consume all CPU when viewing email with PDF attachment." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106293
<ubotu> New bug: #106294 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager no longer accepts 26-char WEP hex keys" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106294
<ubotu> New bug: #106295 in Ubuntu "Feisty 7.04 beta: Cannot boot after update on 13.april (friday)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106295
<shirish> can somebody help me, I have no desktop after today's updates, Intel Express i845 chipset
<shirish> does not even dump me to the terminal, and CTRL+ALT+F1 does not give anything either.
<shirish> i was not able to install the kernel update, so that's out.
<ubotu> New bug: #106296 in Ubuntu "Kernel updates break ALC861 sound on Toshiba A100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106296
<ubotu> New bug: #106297 in linux-meta (main) "cannot boot: machine check exception - kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106297
<ubotu> New bug: #106298 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Kubuntu cannot run update due to failure of a download (linux kernel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106298
<ubotu> New bug: #106299 in evince (main) "cannot start fullscreen presentation mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106299
<ubotu> New bug: #106300 in Ubuntu "Playing mp3 with totem the 3D desktop become slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106300
<ubotu> New bug: #106301 in exaile (universe) "[need-packaging]  Exaile 0.2.9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106301
<exosyst> anyone with an Intel chipset experienced Totem acting up when playing Video with AIGLX enabled?
<ubotu> New bug: #106302 in network-manager (main) "network manager doesn't work correctly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106302
<pochu> exosyst: there's a bug about it
<exosyst> hmm, that mean it's not gonna make feisty though?
<ubotu> New bug: #106303 in Ubuntu "iec958 is docking headphone instead of spdif" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106303
<ubotu> New bug: #106304 in gst-python (universe) "please remove the gst-python source and binaries from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106304
<ubotu> New bug: #106305 in kdepim (main) "Kontact SIGSEGV in kdepim_3.5.6-0ubuntu7 when clicking "Configure Kmail"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106305
<ubotu> New bug: #106306 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV in gx_image_end()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106306
<pochu> exosyst: It may, and it may not
<pochu> exosyst: there is no enough info yet, I'm afraid
<ubotu> New bug: #106307 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_private_get_posix_impl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106307
<ubotu> New bug: #106308 in gnome-panel (main) "All 'windows' are missing their 'frames and the panel in general is not working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106308
<ubotu> New bug: #106309 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "GeForce2 Go Card displays 'half screen' error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106309
<ubotu> New bug: #106310 in Ubuntu "Ububtu 6.10 does not work on it's own install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106310
<exosyst> pochu: ok thanks - I shall keep the ol fingers crossed
<pochu> exosyst: or you can help with it ;)
<exosyst> pochu: I could, if only there was a bounty on it :P - seriously tho, i wouldnt know where to start and I think it's a gstreamer issue rather than totem
<ubotu> New bug: #106311 in Ubuntu "no boot with kernel 2.6.20.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106311
<ubotu> New bug: #106312 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  2.6.20-14-generic: ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106312
<ubotu> New bug: #106313 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-14-server Freeze on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106313
<ubotu> New bug: #106314 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox doesn't support X11/Gnome/KDE session managment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106314
<ubotu> New bug: #106315 in gzip (main) "gzip stopped unexpectedley when i was backing up to a external usb hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106315
<ubotu> New bug: #106316 in ghdl (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106316
<ubotu> New bug: #106318 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sata ide mode fails to boot with latest 2.6.20-14 update, OK with ahci mode -AOpen i945GTt-VFA motherboard, Intel ICH7MDH chipset  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106318
<askar> When my batterylevel is critical and the screen gets blank I cnnot after that use my keyoard..is that known bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #106325 in Ubuntu "Cannot download these programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106325
<ubotu> New bug: #106320 in apport (main) "Help -> Report a Problem not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106320
<ubotu> New bug: #106321 in gaim (main) "Gaim wont connect to msn and shuts down (dup-of: 70473)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106321
<ubotu> New bug: #106322 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "aac encoder output not interoperable with aac decoder, possibly erroneous" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106322
<ubotu> New bug: #106323 in ubiquity (main) "cant crreate partition table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106323
<ubotu> New bug: #106324 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  eAccelerator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106324
<ubotu> New bug: #106326 in amaya (universe) "Amaya doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106326
<ubotu> New bug: #106327 in Ubuntu "Unable to install xfce4-devel: libdbh1.0-dev cannot be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106327
<ubotu> New bug: #106328 in hotkey-setup (main) "dell.hk: line 21: setkeycode: command not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106328
<ubotu> New bug: #106329 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kiki the nano bot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106329
<ubotu> New bug: #106330 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106330
<ubotu> New bug: #106331 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with IndexError in sendData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106331
<ubotu> New bug: #106332 in update-manager (main) "initramfs-tools RESUME= should be set when upgrading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106332
<ubotu> New bug: #106334 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::AudioSubSystem::close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106334
<ubotu> New bug: #106335 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in BindingIsVisibleMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106335
<ubotu> New bug: #106336 in Ubuntu "Fallo en el Update del linux-image-2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106336
<ubotu> New bug: #106337 in xmms-kde (universe) "xmms-kde freezes the KDE desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106337
<ubotu> New bug: #106339 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-14-386 doesn't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106339
<ubotu> New bug: #106340 in hal (main) "IBM_SERVICE partition is visible in Computer in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106340
<ubotu> New bug: #106341 in aspell (main) "aspell EATS UP ALL MEMORY and FILLS SWAP when pasting PHP source code into a new mail in KMail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106341
<ubotu> New bug: #106342 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106342
<ubotu> New bug: #106343 in libusb (main) "Cannot build libusb++ using USE_UNTESTED_LIBUSBPP_METHODS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106343
<ubotu> New bug: #106344 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Feisty beta installer crashes during startup of ubiquity partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106344
<ubotu> New bug: #106346 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed in a Compaq Evo 510 Celeron " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106346
<smokie> hello vry1
<ubotu> New bug: #106347 in libusb (main) "Cannot build feisty source package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106347
<ubotu> New bug: #106348 in aoetools (universe) "aoetools should depend on "bc"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106348
<ubotu> New bug: #106349 in php-memcache (universe) ""php5-memcache" don`t edit php.ini right (dup-of: 88018)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106349
<ubotu> New bug: #106350 in metacity (main) "Metacity crash corrupts future Gnome sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106350
<ubotu> New bug: #106351 in firefox (main) "Right click near lower right corner automatically triggers page direction switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106351
<ubotu> New bug: #106352 in lcd4linux (universe) "please sync lcd4linux_0.10.1~rc1-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106352
<ubotu> New bug: #106354 in quicksynergy (universe) "Please sync quicksynergy 0.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106354
<ubotu> New bug: #106355 in kde-guidance (main) "Powermonitor crash after today's update." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106355
<ubotu> New bug: #106353 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl-core crash --force-aixgl nvidia at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106353
<ubotu> New bug: #106356 in totem (main) "Totem don't load subtitles." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106356
<ubotu> New bug: #106358 in nautilus (main) "[edgy]  ISO image writing fails (but works with K3b)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106358
<ubotu> New bug: #106359 in Ubuntu "2.6.20-14.2x  to 2.6.20-15.24 - machine exception and panic during SATA discovery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106359
<ubotu> New bug: #106357 in clamav (universe) "UVFe for clamav 0.90.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106357
<ubotu> New bug: #106360 in totem (main) "Totem forward froze movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106360
<ubotu> New bug: #106361 in kdebase (main) "KDesktop freezes when NFS-mount-point computer gets disconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106361
<ubotu> New bug: #106362 in xsane (main) "Agfa Snapscan e20 : Xsane displays pop-up messages and crashes sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106362
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-14
<ubotu> New bug: #106363 in control-center (main) "gnome-theme-manager crashed when opened it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106363
<ubotu> New bug: #106364 in aptitude (main) "aptitude: PgDn on 'update' screen moves to end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106364
<ubotu> New bug: #106365 in Ubuntu "wrong Kernel Modul with Nvidia-GLX " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106365
<ubotu> New bug: #106366 in apt (main) "apt don't do incremental download of indexes like debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106366
<ubotu> New bug: #106367 in update-manager (main) "[kde]  input in terminal widget doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106367
<ubotu> New bug: #106368 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106368
<ubotu> New bug: #106371 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106371
<ubotu> New bug: #106372 in Ubuntu "problem with hpa in libata in feisty 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106372
<ubotu> New bug: #106373 in update-manager (main) "Warning for development version updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106373
<ubotu> New bug: #106374 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System unbootable with kernel 2.6.20-14.23" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106374
<ubotu> New bug: #106375 in Ubuntu "La picadora" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106375
<ubotu> New bug: #106376 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager stops working randomly with Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106376
<ubotu> New bug: #106377 in Ubuntu "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106377
<ubotu> New bug: #106378 in nmap (main) "nmapfe shortcut needs fixing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106378
<ubotu> New bug: #106379 in apport (main) "retracer should set importance of bugs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106379
<ubotu> New bug: #106380 in Ubuntu "No sound from Audgy 1 under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106380
<ubotu> New bug: #106381 in langpack-locales (main) "Locale es_MX  doesn't have "t_fmt_ampm" and "am_pm" defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106381
<ubotu> New bug: #106382 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  apt-torrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106382
<ubotu> New bug: #106383 in xinput (universe) "xinput does not remap buttons anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106383
<ubotu> New bug: #106384 in Ubuntu "[update]  403, linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_20.6.20-14.23_amd64.deb (dup-of: 106253)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106384
<ubotu> New bug: #106385 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  dijjer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106385
<ubotu> New bug: #106387 in linux-meta (main) "Feisty linux-image-386 does not support SMP." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106387
<ubotu> New bug: #106388 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with GError in _syncGUI()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106388
<ubotu> New bug: #106389 in Ubuntu "gnome-avrdude will not compile due to incorrectly named libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106389
<Kaleo> Hello
<Kaleo> is there any particular team managing acpi-support's bugs ?
<Kaleo> it is about a patch waiting for a review in bug 77212
<ubotu> Malone bug 77212 in acpi-support "No screen upon resume from suspend to ram (Fujitsu Lifebook S7020)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77212
<bdmurray> Kaleo: looking at it
<Kaleo> thank you bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #106390 in Ubuntu "ACPI does not initiate bcm4318 wifi card in Acer Aspire" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106390
<Kaleo> I am also wondering how I could get a MOTU member to sponsor this request: bug 88902
<ubotu> Malone bug 88902 in istanbul "sync to upstream to solve some bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88902
<ubotu> New bug: #106391 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer reports wrong music names (don't use CD-TEXT?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106391
<bdmurray> Kaleo: the right things are happening with 88902
<pochu> Kaleo: you can ask in #ubuntu-motu ;)
<pochu> Or subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, I think
<pochu> Hey bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> pochu: THe new kernel is now out. ;)
<Kaleo> bdmurray, pochu : thanks
<pochu> bdmurray: cool :)
<pochu> even for i386?
<pochu> Updating
<pochu> heya jwendell
<bdmurray> I think so
<jwendell> hi pochu
<pochu> cjwatso n said i386 wasn't built yet, but that was about one hour ago :)
<pochu> And it isn't yet :(
<bdmurray> sorry for teasing then
<pochu> no problem :-)
<bdmurray> pochu: bug 106336
<ubotu> Malone bug 106336 in Ubuntu "Fallo en el Update del linux-image-2.6.20-14 (dup-of: 106063)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106336
<ubotu> Malone bug 106063 in linux-source-2.6.20 "MASTER: Computer will not boot after 2.6.20-14.23 kernel upgrade" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106063
<ubotu> New bug: #106393 in openoffice.org (main) "PDF-export in OpenOffice Writer using Gentium (bold) as font is crippled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106393
<pochu> bdmurray: looking
<pochu> bdmurray: you've already triaged it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106394 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106394
<harrisony> If change the status of a bug to Needs More info should i subscribe my self or set my self assigned or...
<pochu> harrisony: you should assign it to yourself, but if you prefer to just subscribe to it, feel free to do that way :)
<harrisony> ahh i see. thanks for that :)
<harrisony> also are there any tools, javascript browserlets or anything like that for launchpad to do things quicker, etc. if you get what i mean
<dsas> harrisony: not really that I know of, there's bughelper to help track duplicates and stuff
<dsas> see wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<harrisony> dsas: Oh i see, thanks
<dsas> harrisony: though I could be wrong :)
<harrisony> bughelper is a tool written and maintained by Ubuntu's BugSquad to help triage bugs and share knowledge. . sounds good :)
<bdmurray> pochu, harrisony: it really is prefered that you assign it to yourself
<pochu> yeah, and that's the current policy :)
<harrisony> bdmurray: and when its got more info and looks like a proper bug, then should i assign it to the group that manages it?
<pochu> harrisony: or simply unassigning yourself is enough
<ubotu> New bug: #106396 in bmpx (universe) "bmpx close unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106396
<ubotu> New bug: #106397 in Ubuntu "Sound only worked until kernel 2.6.20-13-generic on my Asus V6800J notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106397
<harrisony> alrightie. how do you change a bug importance to wishlist. do i have to do something special
<pochu> !importance | harrisony
<ubotu> harrisony: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<pochu> harrisony: which bug?
<harrisony> i looked there but, there is a little lock icon were it should be, ill go get the bug number
<pochu> harrisony: yeah, you have to be a member of ubuntu-qa to be able to set the importance in ubuntu bugs
<pochu> good night everybody!
<juan_ateo> does anyone else have issues when setting a wireless device with static IP?
<juan_ateo> (feisty, all updates current)
<dsas> juan_ateo: is network manager being used?
<juan_ateo> yessir
<juan_ateo> it completely slows gnome down to a crawl.
<juan_ateo> even after setting it back to 'roaming'....
<dsas> juan_ateo: oh, may be a different issue then
<dsas> juan_ateo: I was referring to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023554.html
<juan_ateo> *clicks*
<juan_ateo> hmm. some traits are similar to mine.
<ubotu> New bug: #106398 in Ubuntu "apt-get won't start after installing a rpm-to-deb-converted package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106398
<ubotu> New bug: #106399 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acpi module delay (hang) for long periods affecting battery ac thermal and hal delay during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106399
<ubotu> New bug: #106400 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "/proc/acpi does not exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106400
<ubotu> New bug: #106401 in nfs-utils (main) "idmapping with nfs4 mounts not working in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106401
<ubotu> New bug: #106402 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  bumps crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106402
<juan_ateo> so i get a failed to relocate mem resource error + my 5 in 1 card reader doesn't work. (i believe only SD is supported right now)
<juan_ateo> anyone have similar issues?
<juan_ateo> hp dv5000. everyone works like a charm. except card reader.
<juan_ateo> i believe kernel error is releated to broken reader.
<juan_ateo> i can get (SD) card reader to work with gentoo-sources.
<ubotu> New bug: #106403 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106403
<ubotu> New bug: #106405 in xastir (universe) "[apport]  xastir crashed with SIGSEGV in fclose()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106405
<ubotu> New bug: #106404 in Ubuntu "openoffice police color display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106404
<ubotu> New bug: #106406 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-15-lowlatency (2.6.20-15.25) cannot find root on AMD64 (Gigabyte  K8NXP9)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106406
<ubotu> New bug: #106407 in evms (main) "evms udev rule does not run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106407
<tprice> hey
<tprice> can anyone help me with ubuntu server 6.10
<ubotu> New bug: #106408 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to feisty erroneously renamed hard drives / partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106408
<juan_ateo> hmm. interesting.
<juan_ateo> so now.. my reader works.
<juan_ateo> after today's update. good.
<juan_ateo> yay
* juan_ateo thinks feisty likes 2gb of ram
<juan_ateo> mmm. food.
<ubotu> New bug: #106409 in firefox (main) "firefox just blew up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106409
<ubotu> New bug: #106411 in Ubuntu "Can't update to latest kernel (2.6.20-23) - permissions?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106411
<ubotu> New bug: #106410 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend/Resume breaks onboard USB in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106410
<ubotu> New bug: #106412 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in krb5_cc_destroy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106412
<ubotu> New bug: #106413 in synfigstudio (universe) "Synfigstudio crashes when trying to render" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106413
<bdmurray> harrisony: depends on the bug
<bdmurray> as to which group it would go to
<harrisony> bdmurray: ahh
<bdmurray> harrisony: this might be of some assistance - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Teams
<bdmurray> It has links to specific team policies.
<harrisony> Ok https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags#head-c429201954a5fdb57122168921e77c0b61c5580c would some of these also apply to all bugs such as likley-dup
<ubotu> New bug: #106416 in lighttpd (universe) "2 new security fixes in 1.4.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106416
<ubotu> New bug: #106417 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106417
<ubotu> New bug: #106418 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-15 still won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106418
<harrisony> wait found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags :)
<bdmurray> yep, that's good too
<bdmurray> harrisony: I saw you applied for QA have you been triaging bugs for very long?
<harrisony> hehe....i did spend alot of my time triaging them on a small project for windows a while ago although that project is now dead.
<bdmurray> Okay, well once you have a body of work in launchpad feel free to send my e-mail or contact me here.
<bdmurray> send me e-mail that is
<harrisony> alrightie
<ubotu> New bug: #106420 in Ubuntu "Kernel updates broken for LUKs cryptoroot: Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106420
<ubotu> New bug: #106421 in Ubuntu "vncviewer does not work if a password is enabled in "remote desktop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106421
<ubotu> New bug: #106422 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106422
<ubotu> New bug: #106423 in adept (main) "Adept Notifier Crashed on Start Up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106423
<ubotu> New bug: #106424 in Ubuntu "Mouse needs to be replugged after every restart." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106424
<ubotu> New bug: #106425 in Ubuntu "driver for epson c59" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106425
<ubotu> New bug: #106426 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  twill" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106426
<ubotu> New bug: #106427 in Ubuntu "keyboard timing is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106427
<ubotu> New bug: #106428 in timidity (universe) "[apport]  package timidity-interfaces-extra failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106428
<ubotu> New bug: #106429 in gnome-applets (main) "Can only see forecast or temperature not both at same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106429
<ubotu> New bug: #106430 in Ubuntu "Errors with update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106430
<ubotu> New bug: #106431 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice draw not enabled in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106431
<ubotu> New bug: #106432 in Ubuntu "adept package manager keeps refuses to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106432
<ubotu> New bug: #106433 in language-support-en (main) "default wordlist is wamerican on en_CA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106433
<ubotu> New bug: #106435 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-14-generic doesn't boot anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106435
<ubotu> New bug: #106437 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106437
<ubotu> New bug: #106438 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106438
<ubotu> New bug: #106439 in Ubuntu "Disk utilities report incorrect used and free space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106439
<ubotu> New bug: #106440 in Ubuntu "All apps get 50% darker after screensaver - Half as bright as normal on laptop but white is still white, grays and colors darker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106440
<ubotu> New bug: #106441 in rss-glx (main) "the screensaver plasma crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106441
<ubotu> New bug: #106444 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106444
<ubotu> New bug: #106445 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106445
<ubotu> New bug: #106443 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-14 and 2.6.20-15 get machine check error on bootup @ amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106443
<ubotu> New bug: #106442 in Ubuntu "PS/2 mouse & keyboard not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106442
<ubotu> New bug: #106446 in xsane (main) "Xsane avec aperu noir" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106446
<ubotu> New bug: #106447 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acpi_cpufreq detects intel e6400 with 600 to 800 MHz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106447
<ubotu> New bug: #106448 in firefox (main) "Unsure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106448
<sansan> hi, my  dial up connection don't work, after connected i don't receive an ip adress, and can't to open a site, my ubuntu is dapper 6.06, and installed fropm the live cd... someone can helpme?
<ScottK> sansan: Ask in #ubuntu or #kubuntu depending on which you have.
<sansan> ok sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #106449 in Ubuntu "tv card partialy detected on feisty (pinnacle pctv)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106449
<sansan> hey i have an pinnacle pctv :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106450 in Ubuntu "ClamAV/TK not functioning properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106450
<ubotu> New bug: #106453 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106453
<ubotu> New bug: #106454 in compiz (main) "Compiz doesn't display my display control " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106454
<ubotu> New bug: #106455 in Ubuntu "Contents of Trash in Konqueror not the same as contents of Trash in File Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106455
<ubotu> New bug: #106456 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "version -15.25 still crashes on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106456
<ubotu> New bug: #106457 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV in Q3TextParagraph::lineHeightOfChar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106457
<ubotu> New bug: #106459 in Ubuntu "Function Keys of the Logitech MX 3100 Desktop do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106459
<ubotu> New bug: #106460 in scanbuttond (universe) "[feisty]  scanbuttond always scans to email on startup with CanoScan LiDE 20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106460
<ubotu> New bug: #106461 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysql-admin crashes when i click on the  User Administration link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106461
<ubotu> New bug: #106462 in rhythmbox (main) "fix icon of rhythmbox with human theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106462
<ubotu> New bug: #106463 in Ubuntu "gnome-main-menu won't load for gnome-2.18.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106463
<ubotu> New bug: #106464 in tsclient (main) "Old-icon (GNOME's icon default) in tsclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106464
<bogor> Are you people able to access launchpad ?
<ScottK> No
<bogor> ScottK, thanks
<ScottK> NP
<bogor> ScottK, do you know any reason as to why its not working
<ScottK> It's broken. ;-)
<ScottK> No web service is 100% reliable.
<bogor> ScottK, Any clue as to when it will be running again.
<ScottK> No.
<bogor> ok
<Mithrandir> we're working on it.
<ubotu> New bug: #106499 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106499
<ubotu> New bug: #106500 in Ubuntu "bash freezes when using completion as normal user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106500
<ubotu> New bug: #106502 in language-support-ku (main) "[feisty]  language-support-ku depends on broken openoffice.org-l10n-ku" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106502
<ubotu> New bug: #106503 in Ubuntu "samba when trying to install it with synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106503
<ubotu> New bug: #106504 in Ubuntu "Evolution crashes when searching the calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106504
<ubotu> New bug: #106505 in debconf (main) "removing linux-image = stupid confusing question" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106505
<ubotu> New bug: #106506 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Word Processor (oowriter) stays in "semi-fullscreen" mode no matter what I do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106506
<ubotu> New bug: #106507 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106507
<ubotu> New bug: #106508 in network-manager (main) "No wireless strength / access point list with a static config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106508
<ubotu> New bug: #106509 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager menus doesn't show VPN options, connection information nor wireless network list with static configuration." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106509
<ubotu> New bug: #106510 in highlight (universe) "Crash with ANSI colour code (-A option) output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106510
<ubotu> New bug: #106511 in nautilus (main) "Connecting to a share drive where only the password is set does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106511
<ubotu> New bug: #106512 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ATA Abnormal status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106512
<ubotu> New bug: #106513 in beagle (main) "Beagle  search keeps telling me "Your data is being indexed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106513
<ubotu> New bug: #106514 in Ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106514
<ubotu> New bug: #106515 in Ubuntu "Keyring manager minimizes during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106515
<ubotu> New bug: #106516 in Ubuntu "No system notification in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106516
<umarmung> Hi everyone
<umarmung> bug 95161 and 96738 seem to be dupes but I'm not sure which one to mark as dupe
<ubotu> Malone bug 95161 in alacarte "feisty menu-editor - renaming "just doesn't work"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95161
<ubotu> Malone bug 96738 in alacarte "[Feisty]  Impossible to edit Gnome menu with alacarte" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96738
<ubotu> New bug: #106517 in ubiquity (main) "Release notes button points to beta page" [Critical,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106517
<ubotu> New bug: #106518 in update-manager (main) "update-manager error installing nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106518
<bimberi> umarmung: mark the later one as the duplicate (96738)
<umarmung> ok i will do. thanks
<bimberi> yw, and thanks to you too :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106519 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Network settings contains a conflicting accelerator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106519
<ubotu> New bug: #106520 in thinkpad (universe) "thinkpad kernel module doesn't compile with feisty kernel (2.6.20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106520
<ubotu> New bug: #106521 in kdemultimedia (main) "KMix: Mute does not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106521
<umarmung> I have another question about 95161. It's a bug in gnome-panel and not in alacarte. Should I change the affected package or is this only for devs?
<ubotu> New bug: #106522 in Ubuntu "Root processes hang after computer has been on for a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106522
<ubotu> New bug: #106524 in gnucash (universe) "2.0.2-3ubuntu1~edgy1 has no application icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106524
<umarmung> Nevermind, I just found out it is already filed as a bug for gnome-panel. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106525 in ubiquity (main) "attempt to mount a filesystem with type swap failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106525
<ubotu> New bug: #106526 in bash (main) "history not saved if a command begins with a space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106526
<ubotu> New bug: #106527 in network-manager (main) "The icon of NetworkManager disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106527
<ubotu> New bug: #106528 in compiz (main) "Enabling Desktop effects causes Konversation to display Server List window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106528
<Kmos> bug 95161
<ubotu> Malone bug 95161 in alacarte "feisty menu-editor - renaming "just doesn't work"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95161
<ubotu> New bug: #106529 in update-manager (main) "update-manager loses the selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106529
<ubotu> New bug: #106530 in nautilus (main) "copying my home-directory only copies a subset of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106530
<ubotu> New bug: #106531 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  OpenOffice.org can't read UTF-8 filenames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106531
<ubotu> New bug: #106532 in ubuntu-meta (main) "unexpected message: 'Sharing services are not installed'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106532
<ubotu> New bug: #106533 in gtkpod (universe) "Model A1059 missing from gtkpod choices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106533
<ubotu> New bug: #106535 in filezilla (universe) "Can't use a simple Copy/Paste in filezilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106535
<ubotu> New bug: #106386 in gutenprint "Canon MULTIPASS should be PIXMA" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106386
<ubotu> New bug: #106536 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed down when creating a new "label" in googlemail" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106536
<ubotu> New bug: #106537 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes in disc IO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106537
<ubotu> New bug: #106539 in ubuntu-meta (main) "I am using a French machine, keyboard set to French settings. I cannot acces the "@" symbol with the "@" key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106539
<ubotu> New bug: #106540 in drupal (universe) "Recommends postgresql-server-8.2 doesn't exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106540
<ubotu> New bug: #106541 in update-manager (main) "[kde]  release-upgrader shows two termial windows when removing obsolete package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106541
<ubotu> New bug: #106542 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  nm-applet vanishes after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106542
<ubotu> New bug: #106543 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Machine Check on AMD64 with 2.6.20-15.25 (built from source) during (S)ATA disk discovery - bus timeout " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106543
<ubotu> New bug: #106544 in Ubuntu "lost internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106544
<ubotu> New bug: #106545 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-15 don't boot on my feisty box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106545
<ubotu> New bug: #106546 in openoffice.org (main) "Problem with development of UNO-Components for OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106546
<ubotu> New bug: #106547 in Ubuntu "Add new user dosn't 'stick'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106547
<ubotu> New bug: #106548 in Ubuntu "changed /dev/hda1 to /dev/sda1 without user interaction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106548
<ubotu> New bug: #106549 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106549
<ubotu> New bug: #106550 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106550
<shirish> guys can somebody help me bug #102378
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102378
<shirish> pochu: AlexLatchford: can u guys help me in trouble-shooting bug #102378
<ubotu> New bug: #106552 in xorg (main) "1680*1050 etc. cannot be set in spite of 915resolution - DDC failure over DVI(-ADD)?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106552
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102378
<pochu> looking
<shirish> pochu: thnx
<ubotu> New bug: #106551 in firefox (main) "Firefox generates a crash report even though it did not crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106551
<shirish> pochu: gave some more info. there, but still stuck at the same rut
<pochu> I'm not good with usplash though :(
<shirish> I know, I am searching for somebody who is good at usplash, this has gone for now 2 weeks
<shirish> also has apport been turned off, for I touched couple of crash files so they get uploaded but nothing has been moving?
<shirish> pochu: also has apport been turned off, for I touched couple of crash files so they get uploaded but nothing has been moving.
<pochu> shirish: It was going to be disabled for final release, not sure if they have already disabled it though
<pochu> I think it's still alive :)
<shirish> pochu: then why after doing sudo touch somecrashfile.crash nothing is being uploaded & nor do I see the apport icon or anything happening in the browser
<pochu> no idea, sorry
<pochu> shirish: you can retrace it yourself, though
<ubotu> New bug: #106554 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu's new partition editor in Feisty don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106554
<shirish> apport 0.76
<pochu> and update the stacktrace then
<shirish> pochu: how?
<pochu> shirish: man apport-retrace
<shirish> ok thanx
<pochu> or apport-retrace --help :)
<pochu> I think it's apport-retrace -c -o retrace.log
<shirish> but there is no crash atleast for usplash to report now, its just in a limbo if that is term I should say, nothings happening
<pochu> shirish: you have to install the dbgsym packages
<pochu> in order to have a good retrace
<shirish> I already have the repo. for it, so most of the files have the dbgsym packages installed right after the any package is installed
<shirish> pochu:martin pittis repo. right?
<pochu> shirish: yep :)
<shirish> have that, so that should automatically fetch the dbgsym as & when I install any of the packages
<pochu> shirish: there is also an option to update the threadstacktrade directly to the LP report
<shirish> how?
<pochu> shirish: not sure, look at man apport-retrace
<pochu> shirish: you have to point to the LP cookie, and to the bug number
<shirish> LP cookie, now what's that?
<pochu> shirish: the firefox cookie, look at .mozilla/firefox
<pochu> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ubotu> New bug: #106555 in dictionaries-common (main) "Problems rebuilding an aspell hash file (ku) in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106555
<shirish> hmm.... ok will look into that.
<shirish> hmm... the java6 plugin is way too slow, any other alternatives guy
<ubotu> New bug: #106556 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in P64Decoder::parse_block()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106556
<ubotu> New bug: #106557 in firefox (main) "Fiefox crashes opening mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106557
<ubotu> New bug: #106558 in Ubuntu "Placa Wirelles Realteck RTL8180 No foi reconecida pelo Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106558
<ubotu> New bug: #106559 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Incorrect time position reported for streamtracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106559
<ubotu> New bug: #106560 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "ubuntustudio-graphics needs gimp-svg v2.2.x!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106560
<ubotu> New bug: #106561 in kdepim (main) "Feisty: akregator: '+' does nothing when there are duplicate new articles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106561
<umarmung> this is really confusing. there are two different bug lists for epiphany-browser in launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #106562 in Ubuntu "hcid  100% cpu with bluetooth connections." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106562
<ubotu> New bug: #106563 in Ubuntu "gspca doesn't work with hibernate or suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106563
<ubotu> New bug: #90574 in freeradius "Please backport freeradius" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90574
<ubotu> New bug: #106565 in Ubuntu "Boot interrupted after feisty upgrade--gives a command prompt for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106565
<ubotu> New bug: #106564 in Ubuntu ""dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" affects only recovery modus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106564
<ubotu> New bug: #106566 in gambas (universe) "Crashes after closing e-Sword Module Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106566
<ubotu> New bug: #106567 in nautilus (main) ""nautilus --no-desktop computer:" does not launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106567
<ubotu> New bug: #106568 in ndiswrapper (main) "Atheros devices need ndiswrapper 1.40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106568
<ubotu> New bug: #106569 in Ubuntu "After installing kernel 2.6.20-15 still can't boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106569
<ubotu> New bug: #106570 in control-center (main) "keyboard shortcut-commands are hardcoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106570
<ubotu> New bug: #106571 in firefox (main) "firefox crash editing blog entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106571
<shirish> calling bdmurray , one bug which has been standing for 2 weeks, can u please help
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/102378
<ubotu> Malone bug 102378 in usplash "Not able to boot with usplash" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #106572 in Ubuntu "Driver for HP LaserJet 1018 not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106572
<ubotu> New bug: #106573 in control-center (main) "can only add a single key combination to the "keyboard shortcut" applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106573
<ubotu> New bug: #106574 in Ubuntu "hibernate fails on 2003 vintage centrino laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106574
<ubotu> New bug: #106576 in knetworkmanager (main) "Ugly tooltip box in knetworkmanager (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106576
<ubotu> New bug: #106577 in Ubuntu "Installation of ubuntu doesn't install language-support-XX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106577
<ubotu> New bug: #106575 in file-roller (main) "Can't compress to .7z if path contains whitespace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106575
<ubotu> New bug: #106578 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't support XDS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106578
<ubotu> New bug: #106579 in uswsusp (universe) "keyboard locked after 2nd hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106579
<ubotu> New bug: #106580 in erlang (universe) "Wings3D crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106580
<ubotu> New bug: #106581 in synaptic (main) "synaptic loses the selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106581
<ubotu> New bug: #106582 in Ubuntu "Firefox DOS (kind of) through bad 'preferred applications' custom mail reader command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106582
<ubotu> New bug: #106583 in alltray (universe) "No windows hiding with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106583
<ubotu> New bug: #106584 in foomatic-db-hpijs (main) "foomatic-db-hpijs miss a hpijs-ppds deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106584
<ubotu> New bug: #106586 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete emoticon manager" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106586
<ubotu> New bug: #106587 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in PyBool_Type()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106587
<ubotu> New bug: #106588 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs on startup (Kubuntu Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106588
<ubotu> New bug: #106591 in ubiquity (main) "install bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106591
<ubotu> New bug: #106592 in ubiquity (main) "install bug (dup-of: 106591)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106592
<juan_ateo> hi. i was wondering if anyone has/had this issue: hot plug a usb mouse but usb mouse is not responsive...
<ScottK> juan_ateo: Search launchpad to see - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ScottK> That or ask in #ubuntu or #ubunut+1 depending on what version you run.
<ubotu> New bug: #106595 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106595
<juan_ateo> well, i was just wondering if anyone else has or is.. it's an x config issue solved quite easily.
<ScottK> Then try the other IRC channels.
<ScottK> Which Ubuntu are you running?
<ubotu> New bug: #106596 in rhythmbox (main) "The cover art plugin should download covers from jamendo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106596
<ubotu> New bug: #106597 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl hangs after 2-5 min on xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106597
<ubotu> New bug: #106598 in hal (main) "desaparecio los controladores de sonido" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106598
<ubotu> New bug: #106599 in libusb (main) "Manual building installs in different directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106599
<juan_ateo> ScottK: feisty + all the updates so..
<ScottK> So try in #ubuntu+1
<ScottK> That's the IRC support channel for Feisty.
<juan_ateo> ok.... cool. thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #106601 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer crashes on audio CD play/rip." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106601
<ubotu> New bug: #106602 in ubiquity (main) "Kunbuntu Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106602
<ubotu> New bug: #106604 in Ubuntu "Feisty CD  Installer Fails on HP9210US right before partman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106604
<ubotu> New bug: #106605 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106605
<gnomefreak> anyone know where seb128's greasemonkey script is?
<Mithrandir> which one?
<ubotu> New bug: #106606 in update-manager (main) "Upgrader crashes when upgrading from kubuntu edgy to feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106606
<ubotu> New bug: #106607 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106607
<gnomefreak> the one with the pre set comments
<ubotu> New bug: #106609 in bluez-gnome (main) "[apport]  bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106609
<ubotu> New bug: #106610 in Ubuntu "gnome-keybinding-properties ('Keyboard Shortcuts') grabs same hex value for multiple keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106610
<ubotu> New bug: #106612 in monotone (universe) "monotone should be updated to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106612
<ubotu> New bug: #106613 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice-writer font list incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106613
<ubotu> New bug: #106615 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.20-15-generic does not boot: revalidation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106615
<ubotu> New bug: #106616 in Ubuntu "encodings ISO_8859-[10-15]  give problems in valgrind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106616
<ubotu> New bug: #106617 in Ubuntu "Different icons for "okay" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106617
<ubotu> New bug: #106618 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crashes on exit when drag & drop was used in that instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106618
<ubotu> New bug: #106619 in Ubuntu "feisty: usb mouse doesn't work after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106619
<ubotu> New bug: #106620 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine displays an error message when a file with a special char like # is opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106620
<ubotu> New bug: #106621 in trashapplet (main) "Gnome Trash doesn't show deleted files on ntfs-3g partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106621
<ubotu> New bug: #106622 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-15 fails to properly detect and configure EMS USB-II" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106622
<ubotu> New bug: #106623 in libaqbanking (universe) "cash on HBCI Setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106623
<ubotu> New bug: #106625 in Ubuntu "M-Audio Audiophile 2496 Crackles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106625
* Mithrandir read that as "cackles" and got immediate flashbacks to discworld and the witches therein.
<ubotu> New bug: #106626 in Ubuntu "X won't start in Feisty, MS-1039 Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106626
<ubotu> New bug: #106627 in gaim (main) "[feisty]  MASN: when receiving custom emoticons my following message is not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106627
<ubotu> New bug: #106628 in Ubuntu "Centrino core duo needs to scale each core to 800 mhz instead of 1.0 GHz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106628
<ubotu> New bug: #106629 in Ubuntu "Centrino core duo needs to scale each core to 800 mhz instead of 1.0 GHz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106629
<ubotu> New bug: #106630 in gparted (main) "doesn't see my hard drive partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106630
<ubotu> New bug: #106631 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity hangs while starting up manual partitioner (GUI Error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106631
<Kmos> http://www.google.com/errors/asfe/system_down.html
<Kmos> funny :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106632 in Ubuntu "Only 640x480 resolution found after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106632
<ubotu> New bug: #106633 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crash - usb inventory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106633
<ubotu> New bug: #106634 in alsa-driver (main) "Laptop's internal speakers don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106634
<ubotu> New bug: #106635 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106635
<ubotu> New bug: #106636 in upgrade-system (universe) "dist-upgrade failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106636
<ubotu> New bug: #106637 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with KeyError in PlaceInQueueRequest()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106637
<ubotu> New bug: #106639 in Ubuntu "gdm never starts in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106639
<yuriy> hey crimsun, when you're around, could you hava a look at bug 105582?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "snd_hda_intel broken in 2.6.20-14" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105582
<ubotu> New bug: #106640 in gnome-games (main) "French translation error on glchess" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106640
<ubotu> New bug: #106642 in Ubuntu "Entire system freezes (including virtual terminals) on resolution change." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106642
<ubotu> New bug: #106643 in Ubuntu "Feisty installation stops at 88%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106643
<ubotu> New bug: #106644 in Ubuntu "Clipboard gets lost when windows is closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106644
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-15
<ubotu> New bug: #106645 in evolution (main) "clicking url links in email doesn't function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106645
<ubotu> New bug: #106646 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed when changing the date format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106646
<ubotu> New bug: #106649 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted-Manager installs older nvidia-glx package (not -new)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106649
<ubotu> New bug: #106650 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "saa7134 - pinnacle pctv stereo, doesn't resume after suspend to ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106650
<ubotu> New bug: #106651 in Ubuntu "FFx crash while no activity at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106651
<ubotu> New bug: #106653 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu main menu applet scales poorly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106653
<ubotu> New bug: #106655 in openoffice.org (main) "spreadsheet  crashes when you edit from the formula bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106655
<ubotu> New bug: #106654 in rhythmbox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_rhythmbox.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106654
<ubotu> New bug: #106656 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "vfat does not allow all capital filenames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106656
<ubotu> New bug: #106657 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice takes forever to open a Microsoft Word document containing an Excel  hart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106657
<ubotu> New bug: #106658 in Ubuntu "hp c3180 not printing in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106658
<ubotu> New bug: #106659 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  kernel 2.6.20-15 (generic) fails to boot owing to revalidation failure on ATA hdd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106659
<ubotu> New bug: #106660 in Ubuntu "7.04beta CD (AMD64 desktop) locks up for several seconds until wifi disabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106660
<yuriy> crimsun: thanks for looking at it, but :( :(
<ubotu> New bug: #106662 in Ubuntu "Edgy screen resolution 1024x768 causes messed up webpages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106662
<ubotu> New bug: #106663 in Ubuntu "Mplayer volume control changed PCM volume not Master Volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106663
<ubotu> New bug: #106664 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensaver unlock dialog shows to much information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106664
<ubotu> New bug: #106665 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Solid hang under heavy disc I/O" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106665
<ubotu> New bug: #106666 in python-defaults (main) "spe editor crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106666
<ubotu> New bug: #106667 in Ubuntu "x-session error and can't login to gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106667
<crimsun> yuriy: at which was I [supposed to be]  looking?
<yuriy> crimsun: bug 105582
<ubotu> Malone bug 105582 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound inaudible for certain ASUS laptops using AD1986* HDA codec(s)" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105582
<crimsun> yuriy: I'm not intentionally ignoring you. I'm just very busy, and I'm connected over a high latency low bandwidth connection (56kbps dialup)
<yuriy> crimsun: it's alright, you already responded to the bug i guess without getting my ping anyways
<ubotu> New bug: #106668 in evince (main) "Evince hangs on start attempting to stat non-existant file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106668
<ubotu> New bug: #106669 in Ubuntu "No sound after update to 2.6.15-28-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106669
<crimsun> yuriy: yes, I'm paged every single time I get an update.
<yuriy> crimsun: i was just hoping to get your attention to get it fixed since there's only 4 days left. it just _feels_ like a very big regression all of a sudden after everything's been working fine for months, and i was hoping it can be fixed before release, but guess not
<crimsun> yuriy: believe me, inaudible sound is annoying, but it's hardly critical.
<crimsun> a system that does not boot because it cannot find a root filesystem because the SATA controller isn't driven correctly is a critical bug.
<yuriy> heh yeah. glad that one's fixed
<crimsun> furthermore, as I stated in the bug report, I've already begun accumulating fixes for feisty-updates
<crimsun> Please try to understand that I'm resource-starved (Ubuntu is important, but it doesn't pay my bills), and while I try to fix bugs in a timely fashion, I cannot address every single seeming regression immediately.
<yuriy> crimsun: i understand
<crimsun> yuriy: I'm also missing your lspci -vvn
<crimsun> yuriy: the addition of the Ultra quirk does not at all affect your model
<yuriy> crimsun: oh
<crimsun> the SSIDs don't match, so that code path isn't executed for your hardware
<crimsun> interesting.
<crimsun> upstream has set your SSID to use "laptop-eapd", but you report it doesn't work
<crimsun> can you unload all alsa modules and reload with model=laptop ?
<yuriy> crimsun: sorry, which modules?
<crimsun> let's take this to #ubuntu+1, please. We're cluttering -bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #106670 in libpam-unix2 (universe) "authentication failures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106670
<yuriy> k
<ubotu> New bug: #106671 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106671
<ubotu> New bug: #106672 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "IRQ problems with Thinkpad A31 when running without irqpoll" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106672
<ubotu> New bug: #106673 in gnome-panel (main) "The GNOME Panel 2.16.1 looks terrible when solid color used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106673
<ubotu> New bug: #106674 in Ubuntu "feisty (7.04) install stops at 88% "Importing documents and settingd ..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106674
<ubotu> New bug: #106675 in acl2 (universe) "acl2-emacs hardcodes wrong emacs-interface dir" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106675
<ubotu> New bug: #106676 in Ubuntu "HDDTEMP not working after latest Feisty updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106676
<ubotu> New bug: #106677 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Machine hangs after linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106677
<ubotu> New bug: #106678 in gmountiso (universe) "It's in french (I think), I prefer English." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106678
<ubotu> New bug: #106679 in libx11 (main) "ENVI/IDL segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106679
<ubotu> New bug: #106680 in firefox (main) "crashed while attempting to drag address bar icon to bookmarks sidebar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106680
<ubotu> New bug: #104027 in malone "cannot go from package overview to package bugs (dup-of: 64610)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104027
<ubotu> New bug: #106681 in Ubuntu "kubuntu beta version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106681
<ubotu> New bug: #106682 in gdm (main) "GDM login freezes after a few seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106682
<ubotu> New bug: #106683 in Ubuntu "Feisty desktop install for PS3 hangs when installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106683
<ubotu> New bug: #106684 in kphotoalbum (universe) "demands attention without cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106684
<ubotu> New bug: #106685 in linux-meta (main) "After upgrading to kernel 2.6.20.15.14  (using the update manager) the system fails to boot using this kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106685
<ubotu> New bug: #106686 in Ubuntu "Ath0 loses IP adress after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106686
<ubotu> New bug: #106687 in Ubuntu "Booting problem with Dual SATA hdds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106687
<ubotu> New bug: #106688 in firefox (main) "[amd64, feisty]  Firefox hangs when browsing some sites, even in safe mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106688
<ubotu> New bug: #106689 in drupal (universe) "post-installation fails when already configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106689
<ubotu> New bug: #106690 in gnome-panel (main) "E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106690
<ubotu> New bug: #106691 in Ubuntu "nvidia-glx drivers with compiz/beryl enabled: if the gnome-panel at the top is not set to "expand", then there's glitchness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106691
<ubotu> New bug: #106692 in firefox (main) "linux feisty java load error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106692
<ubotu> New bug: #106693 in drupal (universe) "Default configuration inconsistent and inflexible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106693
<ubotu> New bug: #106694 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu feisty boot failure for PS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106694
<ubotu> New bug: #106695 in Ubuntu "Evolution crash on startup after security upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106695
<ubotu> New bug: #106696 in devmapper (main) "Failure to auto-load dm-mod kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106696
<ubotu> New bug: #106697 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106697
<ubotu> New bug: #106698 in Ubuntu "dvdrom doesn't work, motherboard PGA775 P-IV i965Q Intel DQ965GFEKR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106698
<ubotu> New bug: #106699 in xfce4-panel (main) "[apport]  xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in SmcRequestSaveYourself()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106699
<ubotu> New bug: #106700 in drupal (universe) "/etc/cron.d/drupal-5.1 contains nonexistant path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106700
<ubotu> New bug: #106701 in Ubuntu "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106701
<ubotu> New bug: #106702 in Ubuntu "Feisty will not recognize VCD disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106702
<ubotu> New bug: #106703 in ubiquity (main) "Traceback (most recent call last):" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106703
<ubotu> New bug: #106705 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout is incorrect for some keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106705
<ubotu> New bug: #106706 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org apps fail to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106706
<ubotu> New bug: #106707 in php5 (main) "php module does not work in apache2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106707
<ubotu> New bug: #106708 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106708
<ubotu> New bug: #106709 in Ubuntu "When resolution is changed to anything above 1280x1024@60, I cannot get the entire screen to fit correctly on the monitor." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106709
<ubotu> New bug: #106710 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "spelling mistake, says user memory instead of used memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106710
<ubotu> New bug: #106711 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "OOo Hyphenator dictionaries appearing in Thunderbird Spell-check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106711
<ubotu> New bug: #106712 in firefox (main) "URL that constantly crashes my firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106712
<ubotu> New bug: #106713 in Ubuntu "evolution-alarm-notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106713
<ubotu> New bug: #106715 in alsa-plugins (universe) "a52 plugin missing from libasound2-plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106715
<ubotu> New bug: #106716 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-properties has applications hardcoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106716
<ubotu> New bug: #106717 in devhelp (main) "devhelp won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106717
<ubotu> New bug: #106714 in gnome-terminal (main) "whenever press x gnome-terminal opens another window, instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106714
<ubotu> New bug: #106718 in Ubuntu "incorrect path to .Xmodmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106718
<ubotu> New bug: #106719 in beryl-manager (universe) "Does not depend on bery-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106719
<ubotu> New bug: #106720 in banshee (universe) "merge new debian version 0.12.1+dfsg-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106720
<ubotu> New bug: #106721 in gramps (universe) "missing dependency in edgy backport; feisty too?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106721
<ubotu> New bug: #106722 in nautilus (main) "[Feisty]  Nautilus can't erase RW media." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106722
<ubotu> New bug: #106723 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "uinput bug cause 32 bits mouseemu to crash 64 bits kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106723
<ubotu> New bug: #106724 in network-manager (main) "Icon state doesn't update when re-establishing wireless LAN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106724
<ubotu> New bug: #106725 in Ubuntu "BIOS error reported in post" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106725
<ubotu> New bug: #106727 in gnome-breakout (universe) "Breakout error with a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106727
<ubotu> New bug: #106728 in firefox (main) "system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106728
<ubotu> New bug: #106729 in strigi (universe) "[apport]  strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ID3V2ThroughAnalyzer::connectInputStream()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106729
<ubotu> New bug: #106730 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "New mail is not noticed in IMAP subfolders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106730
<ubotu> New bug: #106731 in xcircuit (universe) "xcircuit segfaults on saving " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106731
<ubotu> New bug: #106732 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages (universe) "bogus splashimage line in menu.lst after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106732
<ubotu> New bug: #106733 in gnome-panel (main) "DVD burn impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106733
<ubotu> New bug: #106734 in Ubuntu "kernel bug while playing video Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106734
<ubotu> New bug: #106735 in flac (main) "XMMS plugin always crashs on saving settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106735
<ubotu> New bug: #106736 in file-roller (main) "file-roller in Feisty: extraction of files with special characters only when in directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106736
<ubotu> New bug: #106737 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Renaming folder to same name but different case not allowed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106737
<ubotu> New bug: #106738 in Ubuntu "screensaver editor locks up upon opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106738
<ubotu> New bug: #106739 in rhythmbox (main) "Tag editing in rhythmbox strips all tags completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106739
<ubotu> New bug: #106740 in libnotify (main) "when using position hints, bubbles are bad drawed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106740
<ubotu> New bug: #106741 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Ubiquity / gparted : Doesn't detect my LUKS volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106741
<ubotu> New bug: #106742 in mysql-admin (universe) "MySQL Admin chrash while restoring big backups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106742
<ubotu> New bug: #106743 in Ubuntu "after loading grub two message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106743
<ubotu> New bug: #106744 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106744
<ubotu> New bug: #106745 in wine (universe) "[UVF Exception report]  wine 0.9.35 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106745
<ubotu> New bug: #106746 in Ubuntu "Every type of feisty installation cd: boot stops with modprobe "abnormal exit"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106746
<ubotu> New bug: #106747 in smartmontools (main) "smartd doesn't recognize its own option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106747
<ubotu> New bug: #106748 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106748
<ubotu> New bug: #106749 in metacity (main) "horizontally maximised windows get stuck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106749
<ubotu> New bug: #106750 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes if PDF should be downloaded when file selector is about to be displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106750
<ubotu> New bug: #106751 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106751
<ubotu> New bug: #106752 in vlc (universe) "Smoothness in equalizer can cause crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106752
<ubotu> New bug: #106753 in ddclient (universe) "Version 3.7.1 is out, please update!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106753
<Nafallo> FFS!
<Nafallo> we're in FREEZE! ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #106754 in Ubuntu "network boot refuses to load preseed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106754
<ubotu> New bug: #106755 in Ubuntu "Latest updates for Edgy broke my sound (HDA Intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106755
<jigger> 6.10 and 7.04:  bluez will not exchange the passkey
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: then reject with that reason.  heaps of people are still filing sync bugs, too
<Nafallo> if I had my password to Ubuntu* I would :-P
<Nafallo> it's in an encrypted file on the Shuttle that refuses to start :-)
<Mithrandir> just request a new one, then
<Nafallo> A friend that will visit me on wednesday will bring a PSU. Will try that first :-)
<Nafallo> the weather is good enough that I don't want to get lost in LP ;-)
<Kmos> Nafallo: it can be updated for future.. feisty+1
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> it dont means it need to be for feisty
<Nafallo> Kmos: gutsy! :-D
<Kmos> i've provided a patch for ddclient author, let's see if he accept it :)
<Nafallo> what does gutsy mean btw? :-)
<Kmos> dont know
<Kmos> it's a name of a ubuntu member ?
<Kmos> :)
<Mithrandir> description of someone having the guts to do something.
<Mithrandir> so, tough, brave, daring.
<Nafallo> haha
<Kmos> :-)
<Nafallo> sabdfl REALLY want compiz by default I take it ;-)
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #106762 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashed in Gnome Desktop immediately upon startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106762
<ubotu> New bug: #106764 in docbook-utils (main) "docbook-utils doesn't depends on docbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106764
* Hobbsee spies a Mithrandir 
<ubotu> New bug: #106756 in gnome-app-install (main) ""Search for suitable codec" dialog not translated/translatable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106756
<ubotu> New bug: #106757 in scilab (multiverse) "scilab gives wrong results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106757
<ubotu> New bug: #106758 in bittornado (main) "Problem among the download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106758
<ubotu> New bug: #106759 in cupsys (main) "printer jobs not sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106759
<ubotu> New bug: #106761 in bluez-utils (main) "bluez-utils: hcid.conf; passkey does not exchange the key, exchange fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106761
<ubotu> New bug: #106766 in Ubuntu "Nautilus Drag (with background) = hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106766
<ubotu> New bug: #106767 in Ubuntu "Metacity fails to start in Fesity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106767
<ubotu> New bug: #106768 in scapy (universe) "scapy fail to start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106768
<ubotu> New bug: #106769 in usplash (main) "usplash does not work at 1 MB VRAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106769
<ubotu> New bug: #106770 in Ubuntu "Desktop color dispirit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106770
<ubotu> New bug: #106772 in amarok (main) "Amarok status bar shows HTML code for songs playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106772
<ubotu> New bug: #106773 in Ubuntu "start up menu is distorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106773
<ubotu> New bug: #106774 in Ubuntu "irssi command 'quote' doesnt work as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106774
<ubotu> New bug: #106775 in Ubuntu "Can't connect to the internett via wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106775
<ubotu> New bug: #106776 in xsane (main) "Scanning fails with Canon FB630U in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106776
<ubotu> New bug: #106777 in gnome-system-tools (main) "no way to specify mode restricted in network admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106777
<ubotu> New bug: #106778 in bittornado (main) "error message on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106778
<ubotu> New bug: #106779 in Ubuntu "feisty beta partitioner stuck in 'disk too small' loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106779
<ubotu> New bug: #106780 in Ubuntu "FS problems when copying large amount of data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106780
<ubotu> New bug: #106781 in linux-meta (main) "kernel panic - not syncing - cannot mount root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106781
<ubotu> New bug: #106782 in Ubuntu "checkfs & fsck command options don't work with fsck.jfs at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106782
<ubotu> New bug: #106783 in Ubuntu "Multimedia keys don't work feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106783
<ubotu> New bug: #106784 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106784
<ubotu> New bug: #106785 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106785
<ubotu> New bug: #106786 in Ubuntu "vcd not mounting properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106786
<ubotu> New bug: #106787 in gcompris (main) "[feisty]  gcompris screen is vertically displaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106787
<ubotu> New bug: #106789 in totem (main) "totem-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106789
<ubotu> New bug: #106788 in shorewall (main) "update to current release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106788
<ubotu> New bug: #106790 in Ubuntu "Sound Juicer freezes randomly while ripping CD to ogg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106790
<ubotu> New bug: #106791 in network-manager (main) "Network MAnager applet crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106791
<ubotu> New bug: #106792 in gxine (main) "gxine crashes every time open DVB (TV) with bt878" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106792
<ubotu> New bug: #106794 in ncmpc (universe) "crash on adding music to playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106794
<ubotu> New bug: #106795 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106795
<ubotu> New bug: #106796 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106796
<ubotu> New bug: #106797 in amarok (main) "Amarok becomes silent after some minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106797
<ubotu> New bug: #106798 in gnome-applets (main) "[disk mounter]  Incorrect dialogue displayed when lacking permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106798
<ubotu> New bug: #106799 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel 2.6.17-11 broke Zydas zd1211rw USB wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106799
<ubotu> New bug: #106801 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106801
<ubotu> New bug: #106802 in Ubuntu "installer allows raid0 on /boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106802
<ubotu> New bug: #106803 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade edgy to feisty fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106803
<ubotu> New bug: #106804 in update-manager (main) "update-manager free space check broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106804
<ubotu> New bug: #106805 in xmame (multiverse) "xmame: incorrect key mapping with french keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106805
<ubotu> New bug: #106806 in bash (main) "clear_console is crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106806
<ubotu> New bug: #106807 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV when i changed the theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106807
<ubotu> New bug: #106808 in gnome-applets (main) "Integrate weather applet with new weather radar system at weather.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106808
<ubotu> New bug: #106809 in supertux (universe) "No icon for the menu-entry for Supertux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106809
<ubotu> New bug: #106810 in Ubuntu "unable to start kstartupconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106810
<ubotu> New bug: #106811 in gedit (main) "empty line is added to files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106811
<blueyed> Can someone please set the Importance to High or even Critical for bug 106028, please?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106028 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kvm not installable in feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106028
<ubotu> New bug: #106812 in Ubuntu "grub/boot loader didn't setup correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106812
<ubotu> New bug: #106813 in Ubuntu "/etc/fstab becomes empty after reboot on Edgy for powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106813
<ubotu> New bug: #106815 in Ubuntu "Acpi4Asus fails to compile module "well"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106815
<ubotu> New bug: #106816 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes during normal browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106816
<ubotu> New bug: #106818 in sbackup (universe) "Sbackup main_radioX button reporting warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106818
<ubotu> New bug: #106819 in knetworkmanager (main) "openvpn blocks knetworkmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106819
<ubotu> New bug: #106817 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc: When writing a note, the text disappears, same when clicking to edit a note." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106817
<ubotu> New bug: #106820 in sbackup (universe) "[Feisty]  Sbackup doesn't save recommended settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106820
<ubotu> New bug: #106821 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "smartmontools/smartctl does not work on SATA drives on Linux Kernel 2.6.20-15.27" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106821
<ubotu> New bug: #106822 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Changes file type wrongly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106822
<ubotu> New bug: #106823 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106823
<ubotu> New bug: #106824 in Ubuntu "desktop effects breaks rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106824
<ubotu> New bug: #106825 in dmraid (universe) "on a JMB363, dmraid package install hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106825
<ubotu> New bug: #106826 in Ubuntu "Receive "Error activating XKB configuration" popup on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106826
<ubotu> New bug: #106827 in Ubuntu "Missing /var/lib directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106827
<ubotu> New bug: #106829 in dmraid (universe) "on a JMB363, dmraid does not show paritions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106829
<ubotu> New bug: #106830 in pan (main) "pan crashes with kernel 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106830
<ubotu> New bug: #106831 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue() i guess started from gwenview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106831
<ubotu> New bug: #106832 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Failure to hibernate on Sony Vaio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106832
<ubotu> New bug: #106833 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV I don't know I was not using evolution when I was told about the crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106833
<ubotu> New bug: #106834 in Ubuntu ""COMMAND SEQUENCE ERROR"@LBA=0h. Is media being read?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106834
<ubotu> New bug: #106835 in Ubuntu "Window manager crashes randomly after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106835
<ubotu> New bug: #106836 in Ubuntu "blinking screen when on launchpad.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106836
<ubotu> New bug: #106837 in Ubuntu "Keyboard losing some character like "|" (pipe) on Festy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106837
<ubotu> New bug: #106838 in Ubuntu "title bars in gnome apps have gone missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106838
<ubotu> New bug: #106839 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  network-manager connection infos broken (missing glade file)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106839
<anti_pop> i reported this, but no replys. did i something wrong or isnt this a "bug" ?? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106205
<ubotu> Malone bug 106205 in linux-source-2.6.20 "system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #106840 in Ubuntu "Acpi=off hangs gdm in Ubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106840
<ubotu> New bug: #106841 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus search function is broken and bookmarks work incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106841
<ubotu> New bug: #106842 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in getroute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106842
<ubotu> New bug: #106843 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound - ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia (Fixable!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106843
<ubotu> New bug: #106844 in guarddog (universe) "Guarddog's confirmation sound cannot be disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106844
<ubotu> New bug: #106845 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in draw_header()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106845
<blueyed> Can someone please set importance for bug 106028? It's a key feature!
<ubotu> Malone bug 106028 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kvm not installable in feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106028
<ubotu> New bug: #106846 in Ubuntu "When using ATI binary driver, Menu Item has wrong 'command' specified for fireglcontrolpanel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106846
<ubotu> New bug: #106848 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not play random songs in queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106848
<ubotu> New bug: #106847 in java-common (main) "debian's java-install help window is too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106847
<ubotu> New bug: #106849 in xserver-xgl (universe) "IBM T43 crashes/reboots when entering sleep mode on batteries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106849
<ubotu> New bug: #106850 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV. This was after endless fidling suddenly got my mic working. Nothing to do with the settings. It suddenly just came on, and changing settings afterwards didn't effect that! Odd." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106850
<ubotu> New bug: #106851 in notification-daemon (main) "Lag at system start, the Network Manager, Volume applet won't start for a few minutes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106851
<ubotu> New bug: #106852 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in wait()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106852
<ubotu> New bug: #106854 in vdrift-data (universe) "Missing suggested package vdrift" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106854
<ubotu> New bug: #106856 in ubiquity (main) "enables universe and multiverse by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106856
<crimsun> that's...not a bug
<ScottK> OK.  It's reject then.
<cowbud> dun dun dun
<cowbud> REJECTED
<ScottK> OK. Rejected.
<ubotu> New bug: #106857 in ubiquity (main) "future timestamps triggers fsck on first boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106857
<shooters> what's the command to see the package version of <package> installed in <releasename> ?
<mr_pouit> lsb_release -d ?
<mr_pouit> dpkg -l <package> | grep ii ?
<shooters> with ubotu...
<mr_pouit> oops ^^"
<shooters> like !package <packagename> edgy
<ubotu> New bug: #106858 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Writer crashes when opening UnoConnectionListener.sxd (essential part of Bibus)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106858
<crimsun> shooters: !info binary-package [release, default=edgy] 
<crimsun> !info alsa-base dapper
<ubotu> alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.10-4ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 135 kB, installed size 324 kB
<shooters> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #106859 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106859
<ubotu> New bug: #106861 in inkscape (main) "Unrecoverable error when exporting *.ai" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106861
<ubotu> New bug: #106862 in Ubuntu "Unable to mute sounds in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106862
<ubotu> New bug: #106863 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106863
<ubotu> New bug: #106864 in Ubuntu "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106864
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-07
<_myrtille_> Hi :)
<_myrtille_> could someone help me with creating a bugreport?
<james_w> sure, what is the problem you are having?
<_myrtille_> i found an invalid bugreport concerning "my" bug:
<_myrtille_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/190625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190625 in gnome-games "robot crashes when I teleport" [Undecided,Invalid]
<_myrtille_> in which is stated, that one should submit the crashreport in var/crash
<_myrtille_> but i don't have a crashreport there, so i can't submit it
<_myrtille_> how do i make one?
<pedro_> _myrtille_: get a trace with gdb
<_myrtille_> ok :)
<pedro_> _myrtille_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash <- all the info is there
<_myrtille_> yes, i read it, but i wasn't sure wether i should follow general instructions or the specific way, pointed out in that bugreport
<_myrtille_> and the second thing is: I dried making a log with valgrind, but I only get:valgrind: /usr/games/gnobots2: Permission denied
<james_w> _myrtille_: to use valgrind you will first have to run "sudo chmod g-s /usr/games/gnobots2"
<_myrtille_> what does it do?
<james_w> and then "sudo chmod g+s /usr/games/gnobots2" when you are finished.
<james_w> it removes the setgid bit from the permissions of the executable.
<_myrtille_> thx :)
<james_w> setgid means that when you run the game you are able to write to the high score file, we have to temporarily remove that capability to please valgrind.
<_myrtille_> ok :)
<james_w> _myrtille_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/213341, thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213341 in gnome-games "robots crashes when trying to teleport" [Undecided,New]
<_myrtille_> :)
<_myrtille_> no. thank you :)
<james_w> _myrtille_: it would be great if you could install some dbgsym packages to make the backtrace better.
<james_w> at the moment there's not a lot of information there.
<_myrtille_> actually, i tried, i installed this yelp-dbgsym package mentionned in the wiki-article
<_myrtille_> are there others, that would improve the result?
<james_w> ah, that's just an example.
<james_w> you want gnome-games-dbgsym
<_myrtille_> ok :p... i didn't get that one :p
<james_w> and probably some others would help, one moment
<james_w> libgnome2-0-dbgsym and libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym please
<james_w> also, it doesn't crash for me, and the differences are that I'm using gnome in English, so one of those could be the cause
<james_w> can you try running it as "LANG=C gnobots2" please?
<seb128> why not just using apport to send the crash?
<james_w> there is no crash file apparently.
<seb128> btw, bug #190625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190625 in gnome-games "robot crashes when I teleport" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190625
<seb128> ah, it's noted in the new one
<_myrtille_> i can't install the debugging symbols because they depend on gnome-games version 1:2.20..3-0ubuntu1, i have 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1
<_myrtille_> but i can't find the newer version with aptitude
<james_w> have you done an aptitude update?
<_myrtille_> @james_w  i'm still getting the crash when i use your command to change the language
<_myrtille_> i did one 20 Minutes ago when integrating the sources for the debugging packages
<james_w> maybe your mirror hasn't been updated yet
<james_w> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-games/gnome-games_2.20.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<james_w> oops, wrong one
<james_w> _myrtille_: are you on gutsy?
<_myrtille_> yes
<james_w> ah, ok, the dbgsym debs only apply to hardy.
<_myrtille_> i'm feeling stupider by the minute ;)
<james_w> no need for that, I should have asked earlier
<james_w> so, there's a possibility that this is fixed in Hardy already, would you be able to test?
<_myrtille_> i would be willing to test, i don't know if i'm able... what do i need to do?
<james_w> you could download the beta and try the live cd.
<james_w> or you could upgrade to hardy.
<_myrtille_> na... i don't think i'll be upgrading anytime soon. :p
<_myrtille_> it's the only pc i have and i need it to be reliably working for another month
<_myrtille_> but i'll try the live cd
<_myrtille_> james_w: re, sry for the wait... just managed to kill my lan connection, so it might take a while, until i can download hardy
<james_w> _myrtille_: no problem.
<_myrtille_> but i let you know (here and in the bugreport) of the results
<james_w> great, thanks.
<jcastro> seb128: do you remember that bug wrt. gnome-vfs/gvfs that was wrongly linked upstream?
<jcastro> seb128: I found out how to delete watches
<seb128> jcastro: how?
<seb128> jcastro: well, deleting watches work
<jcastro> on the left side there is an applet thing for bug watches
<seb128> jcastro: closing upstream taks as invalid works
<jcastro> ah
<seb128> my issue is that you can't reassign the upstream task
<seb128> or delete it
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I will bring that up today
<seb128> so you have to keep an invalid task on the wrong product which is annoying
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<jcastro> do you remember the bug though? I need to screenshot the watch-deletion thing for the wiki. :D
<bicyclist> Are the hardy heron repos broken ?
<seb128> bicyclist: no, why?
<bicyclist> cause the update removes nautilus, and ubuntu-desktop !!!!
<bicyclist> I am now on kde cause gnome does not work any more on my hardy install.
<bicyclist> broken dependencies when i try to installl ubuntu-desktop
<bicyclist> Now my whole gnome installation is broken and im a forced to use kde
<prana> yeah, i decided against taking today's updates when i saw that it was going to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<prana> :-/
<bicyclist> should have done that too but hopefully it will be fixed soon.
<seb128> that's not a bug
<seb128> that's on purpose
<seb128> that's supposed to make you stop updating while everything is not available
<bicyclist> Grin.
<seb128> now if users where reading before acknowledging the removals
<bicyclist> well came home from work, brain on hold ;)
<bicyclist> seb128 so we are in a transition ? What is being brought into the reps ?
<seb128> bicyclist: libgnome-desktop-2 and gnome-control-center needs to be updated together
<seb128> is that the issue you are having?
<bicyclist> Yes i assume.
<bicyclist> so we just have to wait i assume.
<bicyclist> Grin, just in the process of reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<qense> guys, any thoughts about bug 212271? Especially the last two comments
<qense> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/212271
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [Medium,Confirmed]
<prana> qense: not knowing too much about it, but hal breaking seems bad.
<qense> yes, that is what I thought too
<qense> but I'm not sure on what to do next
<RainCT> ubotu, give me bug #212250 :P
<qense> bug 212250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212250 in boson "Merge boson 0.13-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212250
<qense> that one?
<RainCT> o_O
<qense> you shouldn't use the # I suppose
<RainCT> qense: thanks
<qense> :)
<RainCT> it used to work with #
<RainCT> bug #212250
<RainCT> bug 212250
<andrea-bs> bug #212250
<qense> bug 212250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212250 in boson "Merge boson 0.13-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212250
<qense> :P
<RainCT> qense: seems like he likes you :P
<qense> I seem the only one who can get it working
<qense> maybe because I and ubotu live in the same country ;)
<qense> bug 1
<qense> aaargh! he stopped listening
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<prana> qense: re 212271, do you know what the syslog messages about Tainted refer to?
<RainCT> bug 2
<RainCT> :'(     xD
<prana> bug 212250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212250 in boson "Merge boson 0.13-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212250
<qense> ubotu doesn't work always
<qense> prana: no I don't really
<prana> qense: i don't know what the tainted stuff is but it looks suspiciously like a bug in the sound driver's /proc implementation caused hald to get beat up by the kernel.
<qense> do you have a bug number?
<prana> i'm looking at the messages.txt file from bug 212271. e.g., log lines from Apr  5 15:18:45
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<bdmurray> prana: tainted means there is a proprietary driver loaded
<prana> bdmurray: ah yes, the nvidia module in this case, perhaps.
<qense> saa7134-alsa is loaded there
<bdmurray> usually you see something like "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel"
<prana> bdmurray: exactly; so the taint state is probably not related to the actual bug.
<qense> at the last line gnome-keyring has a segfault
<qense> is gnome-keyring having a segfault everytime?
<prana> qense: i'd imagine that's b/c it is trying to use hal?
<qense> network-admin had one too(at least one)
<qense> b/c?
<prana> because
<qense> ok
<qense> is hal actually running at that time?
<qense> the log starts with a segfault of gdm!
<prana> i'd say that hal need not be an affected package for this particular bug; the kernel team should track down the problem from the kernel oops in the messages file and fix the driver bug.
<qense> ok, so I should mark the bug for hal as won't fix and assign the other to the kernel oops team?
<prana> (if I were in bugcontrol) i'd definitely do the assigning to the kernel oops... not sure if invalid or wontfix is better status for the hal bug.
<bdmurray> The last comment regarding hal seems reasonable to me
<qense> yeah, hal shouldn't stop working when a driver causes problems
<qense> but is it really a kernel oops? It doesn't look like the stuff described at the KernelOops page at the wiki, which looks more like a kernel panic
<bdmurray> this one has an oops in it
<qense> ok
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13157843/dmesg
<qense> i'll tag it
<qense> it is already
<bdmurray> yeah, sorry about that.
<qense> :)
<qense> oh no! I missed a few karma points!
<bdmurray> heh
<qense> so what should be done more to the bug, especially concerning the hal part
<qense> ?
<prana> can karma points be redeemed for prizes? ;-)
<RainCT> lol
<Iulian> That's interesting indeed :)
<qense> but you can just create your own project, create a lot of blueprints and you'll have 10000 karma
<qense> that's very easy
<Arby> could someone look at bug 213112. Sounds like a server problem to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213112 in update-manager "Power PC Security Repositories Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213112
<Arby> but just wondering if there is a known problem with these repos
<pen> I got white screen after suspend, is there a way to solve this?
<pen> I still can login by typing pass and press enter
<pen> but it's disturbing to not have a login screen instead of a plain white screen
<mvo> Arby: thanks for telling me about #213122
<Arby> mvo:  no problem
<Arby> I'm setting off on an evening of update-manager bug triage
<james_w> go Arby :-)
<Arby> mvo: 213112 looks to have been around for a week or so
<Arby> bit odd for a repo problem
<Arby> is there something unusual about those repos
<james_w> Arby: it appears as if the ports haven't had the source setup for the hardy security yet, I'm not sure who to ask about that.
<mvo> Arby: I'm checking this bug now, I think its something in update-manager (or the user setup that update-manager should correct)
<mvo> Arby: please let me know about more interessting ones :-D I very much appreciate your help!
<Arby> mvo: what's the best thing to do with bug 213040? do I mark it as patch included or something?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213040 in update-manager "update-manager: spelling errors in hardy.tar.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213040
<mvo> Arby: yeah, thanks. bad timing unfortunately as we are deep in string freeze
<mvo> Arby: and it would be nice if we could get a diff instead of a copy of the tarball with the fixes in :)
<Arby> ok, I can ask for one. Is there a tag for patch included or how do I mark it?
<james_w> Arby: if the user checks the "This is a patch" box when they add an attachment then the attachment is marked as a patch
<james_w> you can also tag the bug report as "patch", I don't know how mvo likes to work though.
<Arby> as in, edit tags -> patch you mean?
<Arby> sorry I don't understand tagging yet
<james_w> Arby: yes, "Edit description/tags" and then add "patch" to the tags text box.
<Arby> ok thanks
<prana> i want to have the submitter forward bug 163341 upstream and mark it as wontfix; reasonable?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163341 in git-core "git-svn gets wrong parent revision for tags" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163341
<mvo> james_w: thanks, I don't have any preferences yet, a patch tag sounds good to me.
<james_w> prana: why wontfix?
<Arby> mvo any thoughts on importance for bug 186465
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186465 in update-manager ""distribution upgrade" hangs during update to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186465
<Arby> there's a lot of noise in that thread
<Arby> but there's also some potentially interesting stuff
<Arby> see the comment by jan.tore.korneliussen
 * mvo looks
<mvo> it shouldn't hang anymore (I hope :)
<Arby> so that should be marked fix released ?
<Arby> in bug 212020 is update manager really the problem or is it just the messanger in this case?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212020 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThread_release_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212020
<mvo> Arby: I need to look into #186465 again to be sure
<mvo> Arby: for 212020 I suspect its just the messanger, a segfault here is either python or python-apt, it looks like a difficult one, I haven't seen any duplicates yet too
<Arby> mvo: oh sorry. I may have marked 186465 wrongly then
<mvo> Arby: no problem, I will check and update the status then
<Arby> mvo: what do you want me to do with 212020, assign to python-apt or just leave it alone for now?
<mvo> Arby: I would say leave for now, I will inspect the code to see if I can find obvious mistakes in my threading code
<Arby> ok
<prana> james_w: it seems like a bug that someone else should fix, not ubuntu
<james_w> prana: that's not what wontfix would mean here I think.
<james_w> we would normally leave it confirmed or triaged in Ubuntu and add an upstream watch.
<james_w> asking for them to forward it is a good idea though.
<Arby> mvo: next one is bug 211978.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211978 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work immediately after running do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211978
<Arby> dapper -> hardy server upgrades should work yes?
<Arby> ah nevermind
<mvo> Arby: yeah, looks like a bug in update-manager-core, I milestoned it and prepare a fix
<Arby> yeah I just saw the confirmed lavel
<Arby> *label
<Arby> my bad
<prana> james_w: as far as I know, git does not have a bug tracker. so what should be done in that case?
<prana> (i asked on #git and they said, e-mail the git dev list.)
<prana> james_w: also, i am not completely convinced its a bug versus some oddness in handling the particular svn configuration the user reported.  (git-svn, as far as I know, relies on certain conventions in svn usage, that this config might not match.)
<crashsystems> has anyone taken a look at bug #204420?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204420 in hwtest "hwtest-gtk "crashes" and consumes 100% cpu power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204420
<james_w> prana: yeah, they use the list.
<prana> james_w: so how would we add an upstream watch?
<james_w> I don't know if you can do it with mailing lists, bdmurray do you know?
<james_w> prana: I've just read it and I think they should definitely take it to the mailing list.
<james_w> you can ask them to report back with any findings.
<prana> james_w: and leave it as incomplete?
<james_w> I don't know about that. I would go for confirmed so that it doesn't expire, but I'm not sure.
<james_w> or just New perhaps.
<bdmurray> james_w: I saw a box where you have an option of saying you "I have already emailed an upstream bug contact:"
<james_w> ah, I think I've seen that too.
<bdmurray> I'm not quite certain what that does exactly though
<james_w> if you enter an empty upstream task and then click the arrow to edit it you are given several options.
<bdmurray> Hmm, it is a odd placeholder
<bdmurray> shows up like "'Bug tracker at mailto:bob@localhost.com'"
<james_w> it would be useful to be able to have a url of the mailing list archives there as well, so that you can find any discussion if you are interested.
<james_w> I don't know if that would work.
<bdmurray> I believe launchpad does some sanity checking on urls
<james_w> yeah, bug tracker watches are quite restrictive I understand, I think it would be useful to be less restrictive here.
<Arby> a little help on bug 208112 please, does restricted-drivers-manager lock the dpkg database at all?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208112 in update-manager "first update fails after fresh hardy install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208112
<prana> james_w: huh. i'll leave it as incomplete for now and ask him to follow up.
<prana> Looking at bug 203594; should it be set to triaged/low?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203594 in xmonad "xmonad does not have xinerama/twinview support - possibly a libgch6-x11 problem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203594
<james_w> Arby: it will do if it is updating it or installing something.
<Arby> james_w: ok thanks
<mvo> Arby: it might be a apt-get update in the background, its certainly not good usability that it gives this error
<Arby> mvo:  I've asked the user if they asked r-d-m to do any installation
<mvo> yeah, that sounds good
<mvo> thanks
<Arby> surely it shouldn't lock the database just to report that action might be necessary
<Arby> at least in theory
 * mvo nods
<Arby> although I suppose it has to check the availability of packages
<mvo> yeah, but it can do this without locking
<prana> can someone set bug 208894 to wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208894 in mercurial "mercurial-1.x upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208894
<blueyed> prana: done, also added the upgrade tag. If you want to have it in Hardy, you need to get a FeatureFreezeExcpetion for it (see wiki.ubuntu.com)
<prana> blueyed: so looks like i'd have to learn how to prepare/build the updated package?
<blueyed> prana: it would be easier, if it was in Debian already.. but it's not (in unstable). They have 0.9.5-3 (packaging changes) and I'm looking into filing a sync request for it.
<prana> blueyed: yeah, i would have linked to an upstream debian request but i didn't see one.  unless you count http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472583
<ubotu> Debian bug 472583 in mercurial "mercurial: consider enabling inotify extension in 1.0" [Wishlist,Open]
<prana> i think since hardy is an LTS, it'd definitely be worth having the 1.0 release of mercurial; oddly i only noticed that the new version had been released b/c of this bug. :-)
<Arby> mvo: bug 206452 seems to be a dupe of 186465 so it looks like this problem still exists :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206452 in update-manager "Gutsy to Hardy upgrade freezes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206452
<blueyed> prana: well, not really. Anyway, you need a FFe and can look into the details afterwards. I've just tried "uscan" on the Debian source and it updated fine to 1.0. You would need to do this, too and then generate diffstat etc to get an ACK from motu-release.
<blueyed> prana: I'm not using hg myself, so the bar is quite high for me to jump into this, but I'd be glad to help you out.
<blueyed> prana: the best would be to ask the Debian maintainer(s) nicely.. when has it been released?
<prana> blueyed: looks like the hg release was on mar24.
<prana> blueyed: it would probably be worth me learning how to do this in general but it seems like the best approach would be to have the debian maintainer do this one.
<blueyed> prana: so maybe file a "Please package new upstream version 1.0" bug report in debian's bts?
<blueyed> prana: if you want to try it yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/DebianWatch
<blueyed> prana: ..but a sync request from the maintainer itself gets an ACK more likely.. ;)
<prana> blueyed: yeah, i'll see if i can get a debian bug submitted.
<warren_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [High,Confirmed]
<prana> blueyed: Looks like uscan now automatically calls uupdate; though i can't figure out where the new dsc file comes from.
<Arby> can someone confirm if bug 206104 is a dupe of bug 107779?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206104 in update-manager "crashed with 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206104
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107779 in adept "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107779
<Arby> they look pretty similar but the traces aren't quite identical
<blueyed> prana: you need to create the new .dsc yourself, using e.g. "debuild -S"
<blueyed> prana: maybe that's a better topic for #ubuntu-motu though.. ;)
<prana> blueyed: ok, cool. i created the debian bug and linked it to the ubuntu one.
<mvo> Arby: riddel should know, but this one *might* be fixed already we should probably ask if he can try it agian
<prana> blueyed: or rather, linked the ubuntu one to it; is acquiring the FFe something done in parallel?
<mvo> Arby: I don't think its a duplicate
<Arby> mvo ok
<blueyed> prana: yes, you need to create a bug to request FFe, but need to provide the info (e.g. Upstream changelog, diffstat etc). I'd wait a day or two, to see if the Debian maintainer reacts.
<Arby> mvo: you mean the window freeze? ask if who can try it again, the user?
<prana> blueyed: cool, thanks again.
<Arby> (sorry too many bugs on the go :) )
<mvo> Arby: yes please, ask the one with the qt decode ascii problem if he can try again
 * Arby <-- drowning under the fire hose :)
<Arby> ok will do
 * mvo hugs Arby
<mvo> you do great! release time is terrible for update-manager bugreports
 * Arby dives back in
<mvo> I need to go to sleep now, but I will be followup on it tomorrow, thanks again for your help :)
<Arby> your welcome
<Arby> if I can make a dent in the list it's time well spent
<prana> alright, enough ubuntu bugs for today; maybe will play with learning about generating ffe requests later.
<Arby> ok that's enough for me I'm off for the night
<Arby> have fun folks
<emgent> hello people
<emgent> someone know well python-launchpad-bugs?
<emgent> python-launchpad-bugs support in anteater have some problem, and i`d like a little help for fix it
<emgent> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat/ubuntu-whitehat-project/uwht.dev
<emgent> bdmurray? :)
<bdmurray> emgent: looking
<emgent> thanks :)
<bdmurray> what happens?
<emgent> seems not send info
<bdmurray> emgent: you might need a "bug.commit" in there
<blueyed> emgent, bdmurray: yes.
<emgent> oh shit
<emgent> bdmurray: blueyed thanks :)
<bdmurray> emgent: no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-08
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> argh!
 * pochu goes to bed crying ;)
<bddebian> :)
<arakthor> I'd like to help with bugs, how / where should I start?
<mrooney> hi arakthor! you should look at the links in the topic
<arakthor> yeh, I've gone through most of 'em
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080408 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<prana> How important would you consider bug 211805?  Medium?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211805 in policykit-gnome "Username combo has 3 commas appended" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211805
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks for the py-lp-bugs upload
<pantsd> I was wondering if I could get someone to look at a bug I filed and tell me if there is enough info in it? [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/+bug/213775 ]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213775 in ghc6 "ghc 6.8.2 cabal won't run" [Undecided,New]
<pantsd> well, I think I'm going to go sleep then :)
<james_w> anyone know what package https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213854 should be assigned to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213854 in ubuntu "Recent document history is slowing down ubuntu applications." [Undecided,New]
<seb128_> james_w: gtk+2.0, upstream watch http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488507
<ubotu> Gnome bug 488507 in recent-files "boundless growth of .recently-used.xbel file slows down applications" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<james_w> seb128_: thanks!
<seb128_> you are welcome
<james_w> I had seen a blog post about it, but I didn't think that was suitable for an upstream watch.
<james_w> you use triaged for bugs forwarded upstream?
<seb128_> james_w: yes, assign to desktop-bugs and set the bug to triaged
<james_w> I don't have the power to set triaged, could you do that please?
<seb128> james_w: settings updated
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<Iulian> Hi pedro
<qense> hello
<joumetal> Hello. I just reported bug 213973 How could I make it better?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213973 in ubuntu "Wrong keyboard layout after LTS upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213973
<qense> I'll have a look at it
<qense> I think I get it
<qense> Where you asked during the upgrade to overwrite a configuration file with a newer one?
<joumetal> yes I think so.
<_8> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=76217
<qense> how do you ping the ops?
<qense> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<qense> I don't want to see his naked ex
<qense> ping Seveas: spam!
<qense> joumetal: you've probably replaced your old xorg.conf
<qense> you can change your keyboard settings back with this command
<qense> :
<qense> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qense> please execute it in the terminal
<joumetal> I tried already. It didn't work. console layout is also wrong.
<qense> :(
<qense> Finnish don't use qwerty?
<qense> you could just copy and paste the command
<joumetal> It's qwerty but there are some special letters like ä and ö.
<qense> ok
<qense> but you can't type in the terminal, not even in english?
<joumetal> English works well.
<qense> ok
<qense> so you could try to change your keyboard layout back in the terminla
<qense> this can be done by executing the following command in the terminal:
<qense> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qense> if you don't know what to enter, press enter and the current/default value will be used
<joumetal> reconfiguring xserver-xorg doesn't make any difference.
<joumetal> reconfiguring console-data helps until next boot.
<qense> could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<joumetal> pastebin.ubuntu.com/6624
<bdmurray> qense: ping
<qense> hello
<bdmurray> I saw there was some discussion on Saturday regarding bug assignment and bug expiration.
<qense> yes
<qense> bugs don't expire when someone's assigned to it
<bdmurray> That is correct however auto expiration isn't enabled yet
<qense> you should mark a bug to expire?
<qense> the wiki page needs some more information about this subject I think
<bdmurray> When you see a bug that says "It will expire in 60 days" - it really won't expire at 60 days.
<qense> that's weird
<bdmurray> Kind of there were some issues for bug expiration so it was turned off.
<qense> ok
<qense> so we'll just wait until it works again?
<bdmurray> In regards to bug assignment the documentation regarding assigning Incomplete bugs yourself was written when there was no way in Launchpad to find bugs you are susbscribed too.  Since there is and assignment blocks expiration I've updated the wiki to say to subscribe to the bug.
<qense> ok
<qense> so no more assigning until you're actually working on fixing the bug :)
<bdmurray> That is the preferred workflow yes.
<bdmurray> In regards to bug expiration there is a report for bugs that can expire but caution should be used when closing these bug reports.
<qense> true
<qense> but I need to go, dinner :)
<qense> thanks for the clarification
<bdmurray> Does anybody think sending mail to the team about those two items is a good idea?
<greg-g> not sure about the auto-expire, but I'm still confused why people keep bringing up the assign/subscribe issue.  Because sometimes it is a new person that asks that question.
<greg-g> (ie: not someone who has been around long enough to remember the old instructions)
<bdmurray> I found one wiki page, yesterday, that said to assign and updated it.
<greg-g> ahh, good, what page was that?
<greg-g> bdmurray: topic of the page is fine, if you are having trouble finding the actual page
<bdmurray> Um, maybe Bugs/Status
<greg-g> interesting
<bdmurray> Yeah, not updating it was my oversight
<greg-g> ah, gotcha
<bdmurray> Hmm, it must have been me since I'm the only whose edited that page
<bdmurray> Anyway its fixed now
<greg-g> heh
<afflux> morning
<bdmurray> morning afflux
<afflux> heay bdmurray
<bdmurray> Hmm, I can't recreate bug 212425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212425 in ubuntu "Desktop selector does not change on having positioned a file on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212425
<thekorn> why should the active desktop change when I drag a file over the selector?
<bdmurray> I'm not certain why but it does for me.
<bdmurray> pedro_: Any thoughts?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think the bug here is that it does not work when I drag a window over the selector
<thekorn> both does not work for me
<pedro_> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'd agree with the window bit
<pedro_> bdmurray: well it does it for me with metacity, haven't tried with compiz
<pedro_> a sec
<calc> bdmurray: btw OOo now uses lpi binary instead of urls, so we get apport stuff :)
<pedro_> yeah another compiz + libwnck integration bug
<pedro_> bdmurray: it doesn't work with compiz, sounds to me like a known bug but can't remember the number right now
<pedro_> assign it to libwnck if you want to
<bdmurray> pedro_: alright thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome :-)
<qense> back
<afflux> huh, I can't access the first five bugs on the bugday list (except the marked one)
<bdmurray> Sorry about that. ;)
<qense> ah, it's bugday of course!
<afflux> how does that happen? No subscribers? :P
<qense> I completely forgot!
<afflux> qense: same for me
<afflux> did no bugs for the last two days :(
<bdmurray> afflux: It's possible somebody unsubscribed the crash reporting team I think
<afflux> vandalism?
<qense> I've never seen any real vandalism at LP, it would be a shame when we would get trouble with it too
<afflux> exactly what I think. btw, I've read on the lp-users ML that some bugs are subject of spam.
<bdmurray> I can see bug 212937 now
<ubotu> Bug 212937 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/212937 is private
<afflux> me too
<bdmurray> It looks like we just got subscribed to it
<afflux> does it? The activity log shows 16:29 I thought this was my local time rather than UTC.
<bdmurray> afflux: what TZ are you?  mine says 16:29 too
<afflux> I'm currently in UTC+2
<bdmurray> hmm, something is wrong with LP then
<bdmurray> date-updated: Tue, 08 Apr 2008 16:29:49 -0000
<bdmurray> ^- thats from the +text page
<qense> at GMT+1 I also get 16:29
<bdmurray> Or maybe it is FF3
<qense> it's the same in epiphany
<afflux> nixternal: around? I think bug 194317, bug 141418, bug 206659 and bug 211936 are duplicates, what do you think? (Especially the first two)
<ubotu> Bug 194317 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194317 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<ubotu> Bug 206659 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/206659 is private
<ubotu> Bug 211936 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/211936 is private
<afflux> (btw. 141418 has ~300 subscribers, which is ~130 more than bug 1:))
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bdmurray> that's fascinating
<afflux> I scrolled the lists of comments and suddendly I noticed: huh, still the subscribers on the left column? wow.
<joumetal> is bug 213973 duplicate of bug 213566?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213973 in ubuntu "Wrong keyboard layout after LTS upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213973
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213566 in xkeyboard-config "dapper->hardy missing files on upgrade" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213566
<afflux> anyone with some video/movie experience for bug 162664? I'm unable to confirm any issues, mplayer/totem/vlc looks all nice in my compiz.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162664 in vlc "no video output module play nice with Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162664
<sbarjola> in sound bug report without enough info, should request it, but what package can assign?
<bdmurray> sbarjola: It depends on the kernel version
<sbarjola> but maybe cannot be a kernel bug related?
<bdmurray> For the most part sound bugs are driver issues
<sbarjola> then could be linux-ubuntu-modules package?
<bdmurray> It depends on the driver.
<sbarjola> ok, thanks
<greg-g> bdmurray.answer($question_for_bdmurray){ return $answer = "Depends";}
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> so true though, tis why triaging is fun, each one is a little game to figure out
<bdmurray> sbarjola: what bug is it?
<sbarjola> bug 204491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204491 in ubuntu "Lost sound after upgrading from Fiesty to Hardy Alpha 6 w/ motherboard (ECS K7S5A) based sound SiS 735 chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204491
<_myrtille_> hi :)
<_myrtille_> james_w: still working on bringing the robots-bug to hardy. ;) Is there a possibility to create my own livecd, gnome-games is not part of the default livecd
<afflux> I think bug 190931 and bug 141418 look like they are duplicates. What do you think?
<ubotu> Bug 190931 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/190931 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141418 in kdelibs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<bdmurray> sbarjola: I would assign that to the kernel for Hardy which is 2.6.24 however they seem to be running an old kernel.  The current one is 2.6.24-15.
<james_w> _myrtille_: I'm sure it's on there.
<james_w> _myrtille_: ah, but I bet you are looking at the kubuntu one aren't you?
<james_w> _myrtille_: you can run the live cd and connect to the internet and install gnome-games
<_myrtille_> kk :D
<_myrtille_> i'll do that then :D
<_myrtille_> bb
<JontheEchidna> Hello, I'd like to help out with bugs
<Iulian> JontheEchidna: Welcome! Please have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<bdmurray> Please let us know if you have any questions
<JontheEchidna> Oh, today is a hug day
<_myrtille_> james_w still no luck :(
<_myrtille_> seems there are unmet dependencies :/
<_myrtille_> james_w ok so finally managed to force install :) Crash does not happen :)
<JontheEchidna> What does the "triaged" status that some bugs have mean?
<pedro_> JontheEchidna: triaged means that the report contains enough information for a developer to start work on it
<JontheEchidna> but that it has not been confirmed?
<pedro_> that's a little different
<pedro_> triaged can only be set by the members of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team
<JontheEchidna> ah
<pedro_> while anyone can confirm bugs
<pedro_> ideally confirm means that someone else is having the same problem than the reporter
<pedro_> and that person confirm the bug of the original reporter
<pedro_> if someone outside the bugcontrol team thinks it contains enough info to be looked by a developer, the status can be confirmed also
<pedro_> there's a lot of information about bug status here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<afflux> ieh, I gut a email from kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com about not being allowed to post there. The attached message is a copy of the changes email I produced because of marking duplicates in LP.
<secretlondon> afflux: this happens when people subscribe a closed team to a bug
<bdmurray> What happens?
<secretlondon> bdmurray: you get bounces from email lists
<secretlondon> it was a response to:
<secretlondon> <afflux> ieh, I gut a email from kubuntu-devel-owner@lists.ubuntu.com about not being allowed to post there. The attached message is a copy of the changes email I produced because of marking duplicates in LP.
<bdmurray> Ah, cool I was thinking about something else.
<blueyed> Is there a tool to create the Launchpad cookie text files, as used by python-launchpad-bugs and described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess/ppaput (curl calls)?
<cba-daugustine> hello
<bdmurray> cba-daugustine: hello
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-09
<greg-g> are missing hotkey actions assigned to the kernel?
<greg-g> bug 210222 looks good (has the information requested from LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch) but the wiki pages on HotKeys don't say where to file the bugs (unless I missed it, which is a possibility)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210222 in ubuntu "Special Laptop Keys don't work anymore (Toshiba M200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210222
 * doom_ gn all
<bdmurray> greg-g: Some of that info was just added to the Debugging X page
<bdmurray> greg-g: actually at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<greg-g> bdmurray: cool, I'm looking right now
<bdmurray> It's fairly detailed
<greg-g> yeah, looks like it, thats awesome
<greg-g> so, from the section: "Problem involves missing support for some keyboard keys" it appears it should be assigned against either the kernel or HAL
<bdmurray> Right, it really depends on the laptop model
<greg-g> ok, obvious question then, linux or hal?
<bdmurray> For that bug?
<greg-g> yeah, specifically
<greg-g> I seem to remember triaging one about this before, and it was set to the kernel and I believe it was taken care of.
<greg-g> but I could be remembering wrong
<bdmurray> greg-g: I don't see any toshiba stuff in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/
<bdmurray> and I'm not certain where there xev information fits in
<greg-g> yeah, it is a different code than what HAL is looking for
<greg-g> different type of code, that is
<greg-g> bdmurray: I am heading out now, but when I get back I can ask the reporter for the dmesg output (even though they said they didn't see anything) and the result from method 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch just for completeness sake
<jtechidna> A bug such as 200379 would be declared invalid because there is no way to reproduce it, correct?
<jtechidna> bug 200379
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200379 in kdebase-kde4 "[KDE4] hardy, khtml/kdecore, konqueror crashed during regular use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200379
<jtechidna> The HowtoTriage wiki page said just as much but I would like to ask first to be on the safe side
<bdmurray> jtechidna: not really, it has a backtrace which might be useful to someone and there are some steps that could be tried.
<jtechidna> Ok.
<bdmurray> Which part of the HowtoTriage page indicated it should be Invalid?
<yuriy> jtechidna: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156172 looks like, at least, a similar backtrace
<ubotu> KDE bug 156172 in general "konqueror crashes on close, reproducably" [Crash,New]
<jtechidna> So I should ask the reporter if he can reproduce the bug using the steps from the upsream report?
<brettalton> hi there, I'm having a problem in Hardy... I can't seem to resolve this dependency problem for my cupsys driver... can anyone help?
<brettalton> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<brettalton>   cupsys-bsd: Depends: cupsys-client (= 1.3.7-1ubuntu1) but 1.3.7-1ubuntu2 is installed.
<brettalton> does anyone know if there is a problem with cupsys in hardy?
<brettalton> cupsys - is it broken in Hardy?
<brettalton> lots of advertisements, no help
<brettalton> love it
<pleaseandthankyo> is there a good diet softwares? like for a diabetes guy or a healthy living diet software for person who has heart d eases?
<secretlondon> pleaseandthankyo, try #ubuntu
<mrooney> yes, they may be able to provide you with a more useful answer, this channel is just for bug discussion
<mrooney> however I would be interested in the answer
<mrooney> by the way is it just me or have there been a ton of updates in the last few days?
<mrooney> are they being pressured by the upcoming RC or final release?
<hggdh> mrooney: yes :-)
<greg-g> there is always a mad freenzy of bug fixing/package updates in the weeks up to release
<greg-g> I like it :)
<mrooney> hggdh: ahh okay. it just seemed like it went from 15-30 updates a day to 70-90 a day, with no smooth transition
 * greg-g is a spoiled user
<mrooney> as if magically everyone at the same day decided they had better fix some bugs
<secretlondon> well the deadline is 10th
<hggdh> mrooney: they are trying to clean up loose ends, and cross the ttt, and dot the iiii
 * secretlondon is trying to quickly make a new package too
<hggdh> there you go...
<hggdh> and there is an upcoming freeze
<mrooney> oh that explains it!
<mrooney> I guess I was thinking bugs could be fixed until the release for some silly reason, I immediately release that is wrong
<hggdh> well, a serious bug will get a freeze exception
<hggdh> for example, if we can find out what causes evolution-data-server to loop on (some) startup, I *will* request a freeze exception
<secretlondon> yay!
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes, I thought you would be interested...
 * secretlondon still has that one
<hggdh> but I just cannot find what causes it, and upstream is somewhat lost also
<secretlondon> loads of /me toos recently
<hggdh> yeah :-(
<hggdh> the few stacktraces we could get (and I thank you for some of them) show GLIB only...
<hggdh> this is bugging the hell out of me...
<secretlondon> I couldn't get anything else, regardless of which debug files I installed
<hggdh> and I cannot reproduce it myself (well, I could once, but at the same time my significant other came by saying we were to go for a stroll *NOW*)
<hggdh> then... never more...
<ligemeget> Hi all
<ligemeget> Can someone please change the importance of bug 63352 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<ligemeget> I believe it should be marked as 'High' for the following reasons:
<ligemeget> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance states:
<ligemeget>  High: A bug which fulfills one of the following criteria:
<ligemeget> Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated) <-- TRUE
<ligemeget> Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users  <-- TRUE (sound is essential for many of us)
<ligemeget> A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse) <-- TRUE (the sound card)
<RAOF> ligemeget: Changing it from "wishlist" to "high" isn't actually going to change how fast it gets fixed, you know.  There just aren't useful drivers for your device.  Caveat emptor.
<ligemeget> RAOF, I know but atm the Comments section is being flooded with comments from X-Fi users feeling 'ignored' because of the fact that it's "only" on the Wishlist. This way it would seem that the Ubuntu Bugfolk acknowledge this as a problem.
<RAOF> The other way of viewing it is that it's not actually a bug at all.  Sure, it would be nice if it worked, but it never has in the past.
<ligemeget> hmm... But the abovementioned page states "A problem with an essential hardware component" - this seems like one such
<RAOF> It's not actually essential, and there's no reasonable way we can fix the problem.
<RAOF> I mean, sound is nice, but the lack of it doesn't destroy your data, or render your system unusable.
<RAOF> I wouldn't use a system without sound, but that hardly means the system is unusable.
<RAOF> ligemeget: Moreso, the only difference would be that we'd have a longstanding bug sitting at the "high" priority, rather than a longstanding bug sitting at "wishlist".  It's not going to be fixed by anyone working as an Ubuntu developer.
<ligemeget> damn, okay somehow I see your point...
<ligemeget> But since OSS seems to be working for some, there has to be some kind of workaround until Creative get off their asses...
<RAOF> It'll get fixed at some point because someone with an X-Fi card will want drivers enough to write them.
<RAOF> Ha!  Creative aren't going to do anything.
<RAOF> There _are_ kinda-working OSSv4 drivers.  Sadly, OSSv4 is unlikely to be in any Ubuntu release in the forseeable future.
<ligemeget> I thought so, but goddammit can't they at least tip off the ALSA project? I mean, what do they lose by doing that?
<RAOF> Those drivers should be useful to someone who wants to write ALSA drivers.  But currently no-one has the time, inclination and skill to write the ALSA drivers.
<ligemeget> Damn... If you had to take a guess, when would you say that the X-Fi would possibly be supported out-of-the-box by Ubuntu..?
<RAOF> I have absolutely no idea.  It could be supported in Intrepid, if someone (from the ALSA project) feels like writing the driver.  It could _never_ be supported.
<RAOF> It's likely to get supported at some point, but that point is not really predictable.
<ligemeget> hm, okay... (I'm considering going out and buy some cheap-ass sound card in order to just get SOME sound at least...)
<RAOF> Might be worthwhile.  You can get some pretty good and cheap USB cards, apparently.
<ligemeget> I'll look into it...
<ligemeget> or maybe ask the ubuntuforums oracles
<saivann> If someone have a AMD64 machine and some minutes, can someone test & confirm bug 214430
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214430 in ubuntu "flash player 9.0.124.0 does not work with konqueror kde4 x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214430
<xtknight> saivann, come to think about it nothing's preventing me from instlaling konq kde4 lol
<xtknight> saivann, are you running konq4 from gnome or kde4?
<xtknight> too bad i d/l at 25kb/sec now :(
<Arby> is bug 214286 the liblaunchpad problem people were taliking about yesterday?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214286 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214286
<Arby> and is it fixed now?
<saivann> xtknight : lol, I tried this in ubuntu (without kde/kde4)
<saivann> xtknight : but it worked under 32 bit, only 64 bit did not work
<saivann> xtknight : 25kb/s is very slow when downloading whole oxygen theme + kde libs :)
<xtknight> saivann, ok got it
<xtknight> kde4 is uber sexy
<xtknight> i dont think it's even finding my nspluginwrapper
<saivann> xtknight : konqueror-kde4 has its own nspluginwrapper
<xtknight> oh diff package?
<saivann> xtknight : Yes, nspluginwrapper-kde4 I think
<saivann> xtknight : You're right, kde4 looks really great :)
<saivann> xtknight : konqueror-nsplugins-kde4
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<xtknight> saivann, weird
<xtknight> saivann, i dont think flashplugin executes the kde4 nsplugger
<saivann> xtknight : Should flashplugin-nonfree executes kde4 nsplugger when it installs?
<xtknight> saivann, yeah i mean basically mines like i dont even have a plugin
<xtknight> installing flashplugin-nonfree installs nothing for kde4
<xtknight>   needs to exec /usr/lib/kde4/bin/nspluginscan
<xtknight> saivann, and indeed you did find a bug
<saivann> xtknight : And did you get to reproduce the bug ? yes ? :P
<xtknight> because mine doesn't work after that.  it's obvious the plugin is detected, and now mine fails
<xtknight> yes
<saivann> xtknight : Well we already have relevant informations about it, that's great
<saivann> xtknight : What could be the cause? ia32-libs (I'm not so good as a developper)?
<xtknight> ill post my log and stuff
<xtknight> hmm i dont know ill check it out in a second
<saivann> xtknight : Thanks for your work on this!
<xtknight> saivann, same for you
<saivann> xtknight : I did set the Importance to medium
<xtknight> saivann, oh i'm not sure if users have rights to change importance
<xtknight> i'm surprised it let you :p
<saivann> xtknight : I'm a member of the bug control team, that's why :)
<xtknight> ooh
<saivann> would have been very weird that launchpad accept this from somebody not from bug control team :P
<xtknight> lol i should be on the bug control team
<xtknight> i guess i never even applied
<saivann> xtknight : Yeah you need to apply to get into the team and to demonstrate the quality of your work with this task, bdmurray always take new volunteers I think :)
<saivann> xtknight : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<xtknight> yeah
<saivann> xtknight : Do you have some clues on what is the right package name for this issue?
<xtknight> saivann, i'm thinking konqueror-kde4 is not handing nspluginwraper the proper window handle
<xtknight> most likely kde4 since nspluginwrapper works with everything else.  still i'm not sure
<xtknight> trying to get more debug info and a backtrace
<saivann> xtknight : ok
<xtknight> installing kde4libs-dbg
<xtknight> saivann, i guess you should do the same
<saivann> xtknight : I'm installing.. I saw that konqueror-nsplugins have dbgsym packages but not konqueror-nsplugins-kde4
<xtknight> interesting
<xtknight> saivann, hmm what do you mean?
<xtknight> well i dont have dbg packages for either
<xtknight> i dont see dbg packages for either
<saivann> xtknight : That's probably the dbgsym packages from people.ubuntu.com repositories
<saivann> xtknight : that's the debugging packages from deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy main universe
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> never seen those
<xtknight> hey do you know what this means? To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<xtknight> i ran konqueror with --sync nothing more happens
<xtknight> http://www.ottawacrew.ca/?q=node/56
<xtknight> interesting stuff on debugging
<james_w> xtknight: it makes a difference the the backtraces that you get in gdb
<xtknight> weird. X picks up --sync on a program's command line?
<james_w> maybe a program has to do something to pass it on, but yes, each program doesn't parse --sync.
<saivann> xtknight : I don't know a lot about debugging kde programs, does the classic gdb "receipe" from wiki.ubuntu.com is correct for konqueror?
<xtknight> saivann, not sure do you have a link to it?
<saivann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<xtknight> saivann, yeah wont be much good w/o debug symbols.  maybe we can recompile konqueror-kde4 with debug symbols
<RAOF> xtknight: Surely you the konqueror-kde4-dbgsym package exists?
<xtknight> nope
<RAOF> You _have_ added the dbgsym repository, right?  My understanding was _everything_ in {main, universe} has a -dbgsym package.
<xtknight> yes i added it
<xtknight> i have dbgsym for knoqueror not kde4 though :(
<RAOF> Hm.  Odd.  You might want to point that out in #ubuntu-devel, I suspect.
<saivann> I agree..
<xtknight> saivann, i'll be right back, reboot
<xtknight> not sure what we can do with this tonight
<saivann> xtknight : ok
<saivann> xtknight : rebooted??
<xtknight> closing 100 gedit windows
<xtknight> :(
<saivann> xtknight :P Desktop switcher applet is great, isn't it ? :)
<xtknight> saivann, so, i'm not sure what to do with this bug for tonight
<saivann> xtknight : Well thanks for the time you took so far on this, I must go to sleep now but at least now we have the bug open, I believe that we should look with developers about kde4-dbgsym packages in the next days
<xtknight> saivann,  yeah same
<xtknight> sleep sounds great right nw
<xtknight> now
<saivann> xtknight : Hehe, we have done good works so far, I believe that we deserve some sleep :)
<saivann> xtknight : If you're still here, what do you think about changing package name to kdebase-kde4?
<saivann> xtknight : in the bug report
<xtknight> saivann, does that house konqueror-kde4?
<saivann> xtknight : Yes
<xtknight> saivann, for now that sounds good
<saivann> xtknight : since it's the file explorer in kde and the web browser
<saivann> xtknight : This way, konqueror bug contacts would see the bug
<saivann> great
<xtknight> im not really sleeping
<xtknight> just sleeping from debugging
<xtknight> :o
<saivann> xtknight : Hehe, and me setting duplicates in usplash bugs :)
 * doom_ good morning all! :D
<JontheEchidna> How would I deal with the information given to me in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/213306 ? He said that the bug stopped happening after an upgrade.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213306 in kdebase-kde4 "No previews when browsing from a internet site or other program using konqueror." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> I can't exactly set it back to new because its not happening anymore, nor could I set it to fixed because we don't know if it was a real bug in the first place...
<JontheEchidna> and invalid seems a tad harsh
<seb128> JontheEchidna: use "Bugs resolved after update or config change" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses and close it?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, thanks. Missed that response
<seb128> JontheEchidna: set it as fixed and use the comment
 * JontheEchidna nods
<emu> hi folks I`m working on adept bugs atm, and noticed a lot bugs like "adept crashed while doing .... " or "adept crashed after ...." is there a appropriate meta-bug for those cases?
<qense> not that I know about
<qense> here is a page with a list of tags that are used by us: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<emu> qense: thx I didn`t knew this page
<qense> you're welcome ;)
<qense> I didn't see any adept tags though
<qense> but there are some packages that have other, mores specific tags at their wiki pages. But I don't know which.
<emu> qense: What should I do, when it is not clear if it is a duplicate or not. Because adept crashes a lot in many cases, and to handle this only with empty backtraces is no fun.
<qense> there is a tag which can be used if you think it's likely a duplicate
<emu> i.e.: #191539
<qense> I should use that tag and ask in both reports if one of them might be a duplicate
<qense> and of course you can compare error logs if the same error messages(not general ones, but details, failed commands, the same things crashing because of the same thing)
<emu> ok thx
<bddebian> Boo
<prana> what should the priority for bug 211805 be? Low?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211805 in policykit-gnome "Username combo has 3 commas appended" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211805
<qense> I would say low or wishlist
<prana> would you care to set it to something?
 * prana is just going through his incompletes.
<pedro_> wishlist is more for feature requests
<pedro_> low is ok on that case
<qense> but isn't it a function?
<qense> I mean, those ,'s are meant to separate somethng
<qense> I think some information at the user creation dialogue almost no one uses
<prana> the ,s appear in the passwd field gecos field
<qense> password field?
<qense> I should read it again
<prana> er sorry, passwd gecos field (in /etc/passwd)
<Iulian> prana: Done
<prana> it is used to store things like phone number, office number, etc, that probably no one ever uses.
<prana> Iulian: thx.
<Iulian> Hey bddebian, pedro_
<qense> that's what I just said :)
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<prana> qense: yeah.
<pedro_> hey Iulian :-)
<prana> hm. how should i split bug 213308 into separate bugs? it is getting confusing.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213308 in linux "kernel 2.6.24-14 and -15 won't boot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213308
<Arby> does bug 206104 really belong to update manager, the traceback suggests its an adept crash?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206104 in update-manager "crashed with 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206104
<prana> can i just create new bugs and subscribe those users explicitly to them for their individual issues?
<bdmurray> prana: I'd split bug 213308 - I mean remove a couple of those other people's issues from it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213308 in linux "Update from 2.6.24-12 to -14 or -15 results in changed uuid for root partition" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213308
<bdmurray> Arby: the files mentioned in the traceback are from the update-manager package
<prana> bdmurray: how is that splitting actually done?
<bdmurray> Arby: so yes I think it is an update-manager bug
<prana> bdmurray: i couldn't find anything about splitting bugs in my cursory search of the wiki. did i miss a page?
<bdmurray> prana: there isn't an automated way, I'd just tell them that there issues are separate and to submit new bugs containing the following information...
<prana> bdmurray: ok cool, i just did that.
<prana> as to the original problem in that bug, i'd guess it has something to do with the old kernel seeing her disks as /dev/hdaX but the new kernels seeing the disks as /dev/sdaX.  I don't quite understand enough about UUIDs to know how to fix that tho.
<bdmurray> prana: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<bdmurray> Using UUIDs is supposed to protect from changes like hdaX to sdaX.  Each partition has a unique identifier that shouldn't change
<prana> hm.
<Arby> bdmurray: ok
<prana> bdmurray: ok, i asked for a copy of her fstab so we'll see if that helps.
<bdmurray> prana: I'm suspect her hard drive isn't being recognized when she boots the -14 or -15 kernel
<bdmurray> it'd be interesting to get some debug information when booting either of those kernels
<prana> bdmurray: what'd be the best way for her to get the dmesg information out of the newer kernels?
<bdmurray> prana: it'd be available in the ash shell it's just a matter of getting it into launchpad. ;)  maybe usb devices would work at the point of the boot process
<prana> bdmurray: hm. seems like there's no userspace really loaded yet, so it'd only have what might be on the initramfs?
<bdmurray> prana: right
<saivann> bdmurray : There is a open discussion in #ubuntu-devel concerning bugs that are not correctly triaged and a apparently, the main problems that is discussed is bugs that have patches which are finally ignored. Wouldn't that be a good idea to add a section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage about what to do when a bug as a patch or a branch?
<james_w> saivann: I've just this second sent a mail to the list about this :-)
<saivann> james_w : Thanks, that's a really good idea
<james_w> at the moment I missing any idea of how many bugs have neglected patches, so I've no idea what scale we are talking about.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, tomorrow is freeze isn't it?
<james_w> Le-Chuck_ITA: yep
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case, there is a two character fix to the kernel sources that would close a one-year old bg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leann asked us to test it and everybody had difficulties because they had to compile the whole kernel
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I was abroad, today I was back to my office and tested it, it works
<james_w> saivann: updating the HowToTriage page is a really good idea though, thanks.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/137686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137686 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[hardy] [gutsy] [regression] (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Low,Won't fix]
<james_w> saivann: I'll open it in my browser to remind me to do it tomorrow if no-one else has.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> really trivial fix, if someone takes a look we might provide a better LTS right on startup
<james_w> Le-Chuck_ITA: I'm sure there will be kernel updates after freeze, so it should definitely be considered, but it doesn't need to be today if you are panicking.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks anyway
<bdmurray> ogasawara: see that?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> of course he does I just didn't know if he is a kernel developer or just a triager
<ogasawara> I'll ping the kernel team
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks Leann
<saivann> james_w : Thanks a lot about this, don't hesitate to ask if I can do something to help with this
<james_w> saivann: great, thanks.
<qense> is bug 214622 a bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214622 in gnome-system-tools "Can not change username in users-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214622
<qense> or is a protection
<james_w> yeah, I don't think it's a bug
<james_w> changing your username would have all sorts of consequences.
<james_w> I don't think you can do it with any CLI tool can you?
<rockstar_> Yea, definitely not something that should be done in a GUI
<rockstar_> james_w, not that I know of.
<james_w> (and no, I'm not letting you edit /etc/passwd here)
<rockstar_> You've got $HOME to change, /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow (and probably /etc/group)
<prana> i thought there used to be gnome code to do this.
<james_w> qense: you could ask in -devel for confirmation.
<qense> ok,I'll do that
<bdmurray> james_w: you asked about bug with patches numbers do you recall https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-January/024960.html
<james_w> ah yes.
<james_w> thanks bdmurray
<james_w> I looked at that list at the time, and there were a lot of false positives.
<james_w> I'd still be interested in getting patches passed on by triagers as they see them, as that removes the false positives.
<bdmurray> I'm unclear on what to do with a "not ideal" patch.  Are we supposed to uncheck the patch flag?
<saivann> qense : With Mac Os X and Windows, changing the "real" username is also impossible because it can have bad impact on programs that have data associated with that user profile
<saivann> bdmurray : Shouldn't we just ask for improvement for these patches?
<qense> and what about file ownership?
<prana> qense: file ownership would be fine if the uid doesn't change.
<james_w> bdmurray: with something that is definitely not a patch (logs or whatever) then please uncheck the patch flag
<saivann> that's right, I don't see any issues with file ownership (AFAIK, developers would probably know this better than I)
<bdmurray> saivann: Maybe, but at the same time we don't want to discourage people from contributing because their work isn't perfect.
<james_w> however I realise this is complicated as it's not very obvious whether it was checked, except by checking this list or equivalent.
<james_w> but, I would like it if it could be removed from a patch that needs more work, then we have a list of patches that need review.
<bdmurray> I'm more curious about what to do about patch that is for an old version of package that won't apply to the new version of the package.  Should we unmark it as a patch even though it really is a patch?
<prana> qense: the question really is whether or not it is grayed out on purpose (e.g. b/c of polkit somehow) or if was disabled by accident.  reporter suggests that it used to work in gutsy, right?
<qense> yes
<saivann> bdmurray : I agree, but still think that finding flaws in patch in order to make sure that people (or developers) can improve the patches would help patches getting uploaded, so in most case it would not be discouraging
<qense> aargh
<qense> I just replied with telling it was a feature request
<james_w> bdmurray: yeah, now it's getting more complex, as it may be really easy to update the patch, or it may be loads of work, or even not be needed anymore. I'd still like it to be reviewed.
<prana> qense: maybe check the gnome-system-tools package and upstream for changes to see if it was explicitly disabled.
<saivann> bdmurray : I share the same opinion than james_w on this
<qense> but it still doesn't work when the users-admin is unlocked
<james_w> qense: I was looking at users-admin the other day, I can take a quick look if you would like.
<qense> if you know what to find where it's probably the best
<qense> I'll have to find out where to find everything first
<james_w> gtk_widget_set_sensitive (widget, (login == NULL));
<james_w> I think that's the call
<prana> qense: yeah i checked the unlock thing.
<james_w> so you can only edit it if it's not set yet (i.e. you are creating a new user).
<qense> thanks!
<prana> james_w: wonder if that really changed since old versions of Gnome.
<james_w> yeah, it would be strange that it would be removed
<james_w> unless it was buggy.
<qense> where can you browse the svn/cvs/bzr/git of GNOME?
<prana> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-system-tools/trunk/src/users/user-settings.c?revision=4018&view=markup
<qense> ah, you're great :)
<prana> this may be a better link if you're going to include it in the bug http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-system-tools?view=revision&revision=4018
<qense> revisin 4018!
<qense> (user_settings_dialog_get_data): disallow changing login name.
<qense> you were a little bit earlier :)
<prana> but yeah, gnome upstream disabled this feature for some reason. probably b/c it didn't work great.
<qense> ok, what are we going to do with this?
<qense> still forwarding upstream as a feature request?
<sbarjola> bug 204491 is resolved with last update, what status should it have?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204491 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Lost sound after upgrading from Fiesty to Hardy Alpha 6 w/ motherboard (ECS K7S5A) based sound SiS 735 chipset" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204491
<james_w> so you can either ask the developer why it was changed, forward it (with a note saying that you saw it was disabled), or wontfix it.
<qense> I'll mail the developer
<prana> is it bad form to set confirmed on your own bug if you have found an upstream confirmation?
<pedro_> prana: in that case it's ok to confirm it
<KevinOberle> Can someone answer a question for me about how to proceed with a bug?
<warren_> hi
<warren_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [High,Confirmed]
<warren_> please fix it :)
<marnanel> warren_: are you talking to someone in particular?
<warren_> nope
<warren_> to everybody who could help
<afflux> morning
<afflux> do you think the importance of bug 63352 should be raised?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<prana> anyone familiar with linux kernel (atatimeouts) or perhaps initramfs care to take a look at bug 213308?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213308 in linux "Update from 2.6.24-12 to -14 or -15 results in changed uuid for root partition" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213308
<bdmurray> afflux: Is there a driver that could be included in Ubuntu?
<afflux> bdmurray: afaict, no.
<afflux> or maybe a restricted one, I'm not sure. (don't know whats the policy on restricted stuff)
<bdmurray> In that case I'm not certain what raising the importance of the Ubuntu task would do.
<prana> bdmurray: does the initramfs not have support for mounting vfat filesystems?
<afflux> I'm not sure, maybe the users would stop asking us to raise the importance ;)
<bdmurray> prana: I used it the other day but I think I manually specified the fstype via mount -t vfat
<prana> bdmurray: ah, ok.
<bdmurray> afflux: I think it would be a good idea to look for an unstream bug in the alsa bts
<afflux> oh, yes, possibly ;)
<kochab> hi everybody
<kochab> I'm looking for some help understanding a problem with xen in hardy
<kochab> I've filed a bug report
<kochab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/214821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214821 in xen-3.2 "xen guest system cannot detect root filesystem" [Undecided,New]
<kochab> is someone interested in taking a look?
<secretlondon> james_w when I submitted a patch ages ago I got a form letter telling me to make a debdiff. i didn't as at the time I didn't know how to
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, it would be great to eliminate that.
 * secretlondon nods at james_w
<james_w> secretlondon: is the patch included now? You've learnt some packaging now I think?
<secretlondon> james_w yeah, I can make debdiffs now :)
<james_w> woo! :-)
 * secretlondon beams
<james_w> it's good that you weren't put off completely, but I fear that some people will be.
<secretlondon> it's laziness on our part, you shouldn't need to know the code *and* debian packaging
<secretlondon> especially if the patch has come from someone upstream
<james_w> also, someone else pointed out that it can contribute to a feeling that "ubuntu has too much bureaucracy"
<james_w> people get a good feeling for getting the patch in for less work when they don't know how to do the debdiff part.
<secretlondon> the issue for me as that I now *know* I have to subscribe *-sponsors when I add a patch
<james_w> yeah, it's not exactly clear what to do when you start.
<secretlondon> arrgh lost connection
<saivann> james_w : Well that's another good reason to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage :)
<secretlondon> james_w the last comment I got from you was "people get a good feeling for getting the patch in for less work when they don't know how to do the debdiff part."
<secretlondon> james_w did you get my comment re: susbcribing sponsor teams?
<saivann> secretlondon : his last comment was <james_w> yeah, it's not exactly clear what to do when you start.
<secretlondon> okay, missed that one then
<saivann> :)
<saivann> Well.. sounds like he got something like a phone call
<secretlondon> it's hard when you lose connectivity in the middle of a conversation
<saivann> It's been a while that it didn't happen for me (god bless my Internet connection) :)
<xtknight> :o
<bdmurray> secretlondon: are you still having an issue with bug 185671?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185671 in gnome-terminal "[Hardy] gnome-terminal current locale ANSI_X3.4-1968 not unicode using en-gb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185671
<secretlondon> bdmurray: I'll just check
<bdmurray> great!
<secretlondon> bdmurray: it's claiming to be utf-8 now
<bdmurray> secretlondon: Did you do anything specific to fix it?
<secretlondon> bmurray: i think it's now okay :)
<secretlondon> bdmurray: don't think so, not that i can remember
<bdmurray> How did you upgrade?
<secretlondon> bdmurray: it was a fresh install of hardy alpha 3 that has been upgraded as  go
<secretlondon> bdmurray: it does say current locale UTF8, I don't know if it supposed to say en_gb anywhere
<bdmurray> using locale in a terminal might be interesting
<secretlondon> bdmurray: I've added to the bug, is there anything you'd like me to test?
<bdmurray> secretlondon: not at the moment thanks
<persia> james_w: secretlondon: Regarding patches / debdiffs I think the volume of bugs helps make it hard.  In earlier days, more developers were chasing patches and making debdiffs.  That seems less common lately.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-10
<james_w> sorry, got pulled away.
<james_w> persia: yes, I realise that it's a problem, and may prevent us from doing much, but I think that the patches that are there may be less visible than they should be, and that we may be discouraging people from getting involved, and so helping to alleviate the problem further, with the current approach.
<james_w> it's definitely something to discuss further though.
<persia> james_w: I completely agree.  There's a few bugs open in LP about it to increase visibility, but there's a good bit left to be done.  It's unfortunate when the developers don't look, and there's not good documentation in the w.u.c/Bugs/ namespace about it.
<persia> While https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix used to be good advice, I'm not sure everything is in place to handle it right now
<james_w> sure, the latter is an easy one to fix, so we can certainly do that.
<james_w> I've got to go to bed.
<persia> Good night :)
<james_w> grab me tomorrow if you want to chat more about it.
<james_w> night all.
<blueyed> bdmurray: shouldn't the "kernel-team" get removed? seems like there should be only "ubuntu-kernel-team". See https://launchpad.net/~kernel-team
<secretlondon> can someone sanity check my solution to bug #193593 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193593 in audacity "Audacity effects missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193593
<mrooney> secretlondon: which solution do you mean? the "check for ubuntu's version of soundtouch" seems easy and logical
<secretlondon> mrooney yeah
<secretlondon> it'll be a patch that will need removing again when we get the later version of the lib
<secretlondon> ideally we'd want the later version, but it looks a bit unmaintained in debian as we are stuck with the older version
<mrooney> secretlondon: so that will require a patch to build against it, and one to look for the right version? the solution requires those two things?
<secretlondon> one solution would be to patch audacity to look for our version of the lib
<mrooney> secretlondon: but you would still need to add the flag to compile against libsoundtouch, right?
<secretlondon> a better solution would be to update the lib (which I imagine they won't like in feature freeze), or get the lib to give the upstream name, not the name debian chose
<secretlondon> but then other apps may use this lib, and rely on it being called X
<mrooney> well I would agree upgrading is probably to invasive
<mrooney> though I don't understand what makes giving a different name better than looking for a different name
<mrooney> *too
<secretlondon> yeah, even for an obscure sound stretching library
<secretlondon> the problem with making it look for our name is that as soon as libsoundtouch gets upgraded audacity will need to be de-patched
<mrooney> secretlondon: ahh I see, well unless you can easily check what would depend on it being called the old name, it seems too late to rename it
<mrooney> unless you can somehow have it report two names, or check for either, so that it doesn't need a de-patch somehow
<secretlondon> yeah so maybe get audacity to look for *either* name, and 1.3.0+
<secretlondon> (they appear to have chosen to look for the latest version as that was what they had in gentoo)
<mrooney> secretlondon: yeah, so if it can accept either that seems grand, I think
<mrooney> I am hardly an expert in dependency checking though, mind you
<secretlondon> I think that's what I'll do
 * secretlondon thanks mrooney
<mrooney> no problem, glad I could help!
<mrooney> secretlondon: in return, if you could just fix bug #63352, that would be great :]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<secretlondon> eek
<mrooney> I am kidding of course but, I do have no idea whatsoever how that is only "wishlist"
<mrooney> I am not even affected by this bug and it seems Medium at least, if not High
<secretlondon> its a kernel thing probably
<secretlondon> not a lot we can do here, someone would need to write support
<mrooney> yeah, I just don't understand how that makes it less important
<mrooney> as far as I am aware difficulty of solving does not factor into importance but I could be wrong?
<secretlondon> it doesn't, but in practice ubuntu can't fix it
<secretlondon> only upstream can fix it, and then we import the fix
<mrooney> secretlondon: so, are you saying you agree a greater importance could be hypothetically due?
<greg-g> mrooney: it is only wishlist and not low/medium/high because it is a new feature, as in, it has never worked before
<secretlondon> I haven't looked. We have a page on the wiki that explains importances
<greg-g> something new, no matter how much it is wanted by the populus, is wishlist
 * secretlondon nods
<mrooney> greg-g: thanks I see, I guess it just depends on philosophy
<greg-g> for bugs like that, we should subscribe the offending manufacturer, in this case, support@creative.com or whatever it would be :)
<mrooney> 'functioning sound' isn't new, but support for that card would be
<mrooney> it seems sticky
<mrooney> greg-g: good idea :)
<greg-g> functioning sound depends ENTIRELY on the sound card, so this is a new feature
 * greg-g will stop beating a dead horse
<mrooney> haha sorry
<cody-somerville> Triaged is the desirable state now for most bugs, yes?
<mrooney> I am just saying to an average user getting a new computer, it is a regression
<greg-g> mrooney: no worries ;)
<greg-g> define regression
<mrooney> well, appears as one
<cody-somerville> (like, when they're ready for developers)
<greg-g> regression: something used to work, but now doesn't
<mrooney> they are used to having sound in ubuntu, now they don't
<secretlondon> regression is $thingey worked in gutsy, doesn't work in hardy
<greg-g> "something" in this case would be the sound card
<greg-g> right
<mrooney> greg-g: I really understand what you are saying and I am not disagreeing, just trying to point out how it can also be viewed from another way
<mrooney> hmm okay
<mrooney> fair enough
<greg-g> cody-somerville: getting a bug to "triaged" is by far the most desirable state to get a bug by a triager
<greg-g> mrooney: right right
<greg-g> I got ya
<greg-g> cody-somerville: do you have a question on what it means for a bug to be set to "triaged"?
<cody-somerville> No, I just wanted to ensure I understood the new workflow correctly.
<cody-somerville> Although, I suppose a review wouldn
<cody-somerville> 't hurt :)
<greg-g> well, I'm not much in the lecturing mood right now, but if you have any questions, I'll help out in whatever way I can :)
 * greg-g sleep
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Compiz! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080410 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
 * secretlondon curses soundtouch, and it's debian packaging
<ramvi> I reported a hardy bug a couple of days ago. It's pretty serious so here I am to help out
<ramvi> I'm not that skilled, but if you need to ask me questions or anything. Take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213845
<ramvi> It isn't possible to change keyboard layouts
<ramvi> X hangs
<secretlondon> bug #213845
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213845 in ubuntu "Computer brought to complete halt when changing keyboard layouts using fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213845
<secretlondon> why do you think it is connected to the graphics driver?
<secretlondon> also bugs against "ubuntu" itself often get ignored
<ramvi> No. fglrx brings the computer to a complete halt while other drivers just restars x
<secretlondon> this is ppc?
<ramvi> the fglrx bug is already submitted, logging in and out halts the computer
<ramvi> intel
<ramvi> just change the heading. removed fglrx
<secretlondon> we need a lot more information - you running gnome?
<ramvi> Yup
<ramvi> Problem 1: Making a change in gnome-keyboard-properties restarts X
<ramvi> Problem 2: If I manage to make changes they are "forgotten" / screwed up after a restart of X
<ramvi> Probably connected in some way..
<secretlondon> ramvi: well if X is crashing then it's highly likely it isn't writing to the config file - it's the same issue
<ramvi> Right
<ramvi> ﻿secretlondon, still there? It seems to be connected to fglrx in some way. Now I'm using radeonhd and I was able to change the layouts. They were all screwed up after a reboot though. But I can makes changes - something I cant do while using the fglrx driver
<secretlondon> I've added a comment to the bug, we need some log files
<ramvi> I'll fix that staight away]
<secretlondon> you don't say what you actually mean by "complete halt"
<secretlondon> i'll add it to the bug
<ramvi> I have to do a hard reboot
<ramvi> black screen. Nothings works. Dont know if REISUB works cause I dont have a print screen button
<secretlondon> please add that to the bug
<ramvi> All done
<ramvi> I'm going to check the caps lock thing. brb
<Iulian> Heya
<pedro_> morning bugsquaders!
<pedro_> remember that today is the compiz hug day
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080410
<Iulian> Hello pedro!
<Iulian> Happy hug day!
<pedro_> feel free to grab any bug of the list and squash it  hard enough :-P
<pedro_> heey Iulian! to you too
<pedro_> Iulian: are you doing 5-a-day ?
<pedro_> dholbach added a new feature to 5-a-day to tag your work
<pedro_> I've put some brief instructions on how to do it for todays hug day
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080410#head-6503c137a79e423b033c6e453d243467a6fcd2de
<Iulian> pedro_: Nop, I was thinking to start to use it but I forget all the time.
<Iulian> pedro_: Yea, I noticed :)
<Iulian> Ah
<Iulian> How are you today?
<pedro_> Iulian: I'm good, enjoying the hug day ;-), how about you?
<Iulian> pedro_: I just got home from a really funny meeting. I am doing good too, thanks. ;)
<sourcercito> happy hug day!
<Iulian> Happy hug day to you too, sourcercito!
<sourcercito> i see you already start to squash some bugs ;)
<sourcercito> nothing like the smell of fresh bugs in the morning
<sourcercito> hehehe
<Iulian> Whooahh!
<Iulian> $true
<Iulian> :-)
<ramvi> How can I help solve bug #215089? This should really be fixed before hardy release. I've even posted the fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215089 in alsa-driver "Crackling Sound on the left Channel on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215089
<ramvi> Should I post something?
<james_w> ramvi: I'm not sure the fix that you posted can be applied.
<ramvi> I have applied it
<james_w> how?
<james_w> you edited /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<james_w> is 5-a-day working for you again?
<ramvi> Don't remember what I did, over half a year ago, but I edited some file and added something
<ramvi> Hi secretlondon and james_w
<secretlondon> james_w i've not looked, but I doubt it
<ramvi> Is there a group for posting 5 bugs a day_
<james_w> yeah, the fix in the wiki can't be applied by Ubuntu, as what value should go in there?
<james_w> ramvi: it's a group for triaging a few bugs every day.
<secretlondon> ramvi: no triaging, but I seem to have posted 5 today..
<ramvi> :)
<james_w> if you put macbook in there it will not work for people with macminis
<james_w> the real fix is to have the module not need to know what type of mac you are on.
<ramvi> Right. you fix? :p
<ramvi> Can I help out in any way?
<james_w> I don't know what the module does with this information
<james_w> I also don't know if there is anyway it could detect it.
<ramvi> I have no idea
<james_w> also, talking to upstream, or at least googling for some discussion upstream would be a help.
<ramvi> I dont know what that means
<james_w> I'm assuming that the requirement to specify the type of mac has been discussed with the alsa developers before.
<james_w> so searching for those discussions and posting links to the bug report would be useful
<james_w> and if there is no discussion then starting it would also be useful.
<ramvi> right, ok. Thanks
<mrooney> happy hug day!
<joumetal> Bug 213973 is fixed. I think it was duplicate of Bug 213566. But what to do to bug 213986.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213973 in ubuntu "Wrong keyboard layout after LTS upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213973
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213566 in xkeyboard-config "dapper->hardy missing files on upgrade" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213566
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213986 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 804 french keyboard (dup-of: 213973)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213986
<mrooney> do some ubuntu updates actually not have posted changes for awhile? like in Update Manager when it says "The list of changes is not available yet.", is there actually nowhere I can find out what happened?
<mrooney> if I go to that package in Hardy and click changelog there is a 404, is that what update manager looks for too?
<james_w> I'm not sure
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package name> may have the information you want.
<Pici> I always use aptitude with apt-listchanges installed.
<afflux> morning
<pedro_> morning afflux
<pedro_> are you ready to squash some bugs ? :-)
<afflux> yay
<prana> happy bug day
<pedro_> today is compiz hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080410
<pedro_> prana: to you too!
<Polo> hi, i'm new here, so what can I do ?
<prana> i need a little help closing out bug 213308: it looks like there's a certain WD HD configuration that is not recognized by the -14 and -15 kernels that causes boot to fail, but there's a hardware workaround.  Should that regression be fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213308 in linux "Update from 2.6.24-12 to -14 or -15 results in ata SRST failed (errno=-16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213308
<james_w> Polo: welcome
<james_w> today is a Hug Day, so you could help out with triaging the bugs listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080410
<Polo> ok
<james_w> feel free to ask here if you need any advice on anything.
<prana> if you haven't looked at the bug before, it has some non-related comments so just read the stuff from me and the original reporter.
<prana> i could mark it confirmed and assign it to the kernel team, let them sort it out?
<james_w> prana: I'm not sure what to do there.
<afflux> uh
<afflux> the first two bugs I just checked were a.) already touched and b.) in the latest package in hardy, and someone set it to incomplete with "does it still exist?"
<afflux> I don't believe this is the correct behaviour for crashreports in current hardy packages.
<afflux> btw. I'm starting a bughelper run on moveInitiate (most crashers with updateWindowAttributes), I see a lot of them in the list.
<Polo> I'm looking bug 147230, and for me it's not a bug, and I can use easily my touchpad to switch workspace.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147230 in compiz "Workspace switching via touchpad works badly" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147230
<Polo> should I close the bug ?
<prana> james_w: the  kernel triage helper for thursday isn't online unfortunately.
<james_w> prana: for thursday?
<jeromeg> Polo: it's not because it works for you that it works for everybody
<james_w> they have a nominated person for each day?
<afflux> Polo: no, rather ask for testing in hardy heron. There is a useful stock reply on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses, I think under the section "needs testing in a developement release"
<james_w> It might also be an input bug rather than a compiz one.
<prana> james_w: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies see triage days
<james_w> prana: thanks, I didn't know that
<james_w> prana: you could try -kernel
<prana> james_w: oh, good idea, thx.
<james_w> Does anyone have an audigy2 sound card?
<thekorn> wow, it's hug-day!
<thekorn> hi all :)
<afflux> hi thekorn
<thekorn> can somebody please stop sourcercito ;)
<thekorn> hey afflux
<afflux> aaaaaaaargh
<afflux> someone is triaging the same bugs that I do
<afflux> oh. It was apport's fault ;)
<Iulian> thekorn: That's impossible. :)
<afflux> bug 206866
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206866 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in updateWindowAttributes()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206866
<afflux> nevermind, just need the short url
<qense> hello
<afflux> morning qense, happy compiz hug day :)
<qense> thx, you too :)
<pedro_> haha nice detail
<pedro_> triager "Apport :-)"
<afflux> that was me
<afflux> apport seems to have marked some bugs as duplicates after the list was created, and I thought it would be best to show who triaged them ;)
<afflux> also I hope it's okay I added myself as the triager for two bugs because I did some duplicate checking and moving to them after sourcercito triaged them
<sourcercito> afflux, mark them as your, since you did a more extensive check of those bugs ;)
<sourcercito> s/your/yours/g
<pedro_> yeah is ok, mark it as yours
<afflux> okay, as you wish ;)
<afflux> wow. Changing the "window menu" binding in ccsm ("general options") to "disabled" has severe consequences: simple left click does not work anymore.
<afflux> either alt+click or win+click was a "normal" click after that change
<afflux> changing it back to "alt+mouse3" reverted the behavior back to normal
<afflux> (this is one issue explained in bug 207065)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207065 in compiz "Bad Compiz Bindings Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207065
<afflux> *note to myself: check patches added in the debian package which are not from upstream, before forwarding bugs to upstream.
<afflux> should I mark bug 209216 as wontfix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209216 in compiz "Attempted to unregister path (path[0] = org path[1] = freedesktop) which isn't registered" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209216
<pedro_> afflux: better ask mvo about it
<pedro_> ahoj andre
<andre> hola pedro
<afflux> pedro_: okay, will do in a minute, when he finished my other question :P
<mvo> afflux: I think it should be reproted upstream, priority low (mostly cosmetic)
<bdmurray> Hello, I just ran into a bug report that seemed like it really belonged at the idea tracker - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com.  I was wondering if anyone else has seen bugs like that?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Has the cx88 driver changed recently?  I'm looking at bug 215144
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215144 in linux "2.6.24-15 boot failure due to cx88_alsa driver" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215144
<ogasawara> bdmurray: that's probably a dup, just a sec
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup, see 212100
<ogasawara> bdmurray: rtg pulled in patches already to fix it
<bdmurray> bug 212100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212100 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Kernel Oops: NULL pointer dereference caused by hald" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212100
<ogasawara> bdmurray: bug 212960 has the patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212960 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Hardy: cx88 NULL pointer dereference" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212960
<james_w> bdmurray: I've probably seen one or two
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Okay, I'll dup it thanks
<bdmurray> james_w: okay, I was wondering if adding a standard response would be worthwhile
<james_w> it's probably good to have it on there in anticipation
<warren_> bug 153493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153493 in bzr "status gives false positives for text files with CRLF (@win32)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153493
<warren_> wrong :p
<warren_> bug 153943 , can someone look if he/she has the same problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153943 in gdebi "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is the alsa-driver task in bug 212960 valid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212960 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Hardy: cx88 NULL pointer dereference" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212960
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I believe so as it don't think it's been committed upstream yet
<bdmurray> ah, okay
<qense> hello
<james_w> hi qense
<greg-g> so, "add-5-a-day 123456" is now "5-a-day --add 123456" ??
<qense> yes
<greg-g> shall I update the wiki page then?
<qense> I think that would be the best :)
<greg-g> :)
<james_w> hi all, I've never actually reported a bug with apport, can someone give me a good answer for the last comment of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/210226 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210226 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in rw_screen_list_outputs()" [Medium,Fix released]
<james_w> is it possible to tell apport an existing bug report, or will it just have filed a new one for him
<bdmurray> james_w: /var/crash
<bdmurray> In nautilus you can double click on the crash file and apport will launch the reporting wizard
<james_w> it sounds like he at least tried to report it.
<james_w> I'll ask him for more information about what he did.
<greg-g> james_w: it will create a new bug report
<james_w> thanks.
<Upayavira> Does a compiz bug day also cover XGL? I upgraded to Hardy a couple of days ago, and it is now refusing to start up X with XGL.
<pmartren> So, what is left to do in this hug day ?
<bdmurray> pmartren: there are a few bugs that are still in the New status
<mario_limonciell> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> mario_limonciell: hello
<mario_limonciell> hi bdmurray.  I was here at LF and the intel guys were showing off kerneloops.  you've heard of it?
<bdmurray> No, I haven't.  You were there or are there?
<mario_limonciell> i am here
<mario_limonciell> its a daemon that runs and greps your logs in /var/log
<mario_limonciell> for oops's
<mario_limonciell> and offers to submit them to kerneloops.org
<mario_limonciell> F9 has implemented it
<bdmurray> oh, I think ogasawara mentioned that site
<mario_limonciell> yeah, well it's in debian and builds cleanly in Ubuntu...
<mario_limonciell> so if you think it'd be useful to file an FFe to get it included very last minute i think it seems like a very good tool to bring in
<bdmurray> You said its a daemon?
<mario_limonciell> yes
<mario_limonciell> it then gives you a pop up via dbus/hal
<mario_limonciell> saying 'hey you crashed, want to submit it to kerneloops.org'?
<mario_limonciell> (well more politely worded)
<bdmurray> I wonder if there is some way we could get oops out of LP for the site too
<mario_limonciell> the intel rep said that he has also used it to get oops out of mailing lists
<mario_limonciell> so i would say that's very probable
<bdmurray> Which repo did you have in mind?
<mario_limonciell> well it would do the most benefit in main by default, but i'm thinking it's really late for that
<mario_limonciell> so universe would have to suffice, with recommendations to install it if you are getting errors
<bdmurray> right
<mario_limonciell> but you agree it's worthwhile to file an FFe to try to pull it through for hardy?
<bdmurray> Do you know if there is a way to search for specific kernel versions at that site?
<mario_limonciell> i dont know for sure
<mario_limonciell> it would appear that its 2.6.x and that's the only thing listed
<mario_limonciell> oh nvm
<mario_limonciell> yeah it shows
<mario_limonciell> example: http://kerneloops.org/guilty.php?guilty=set_dentry_child_flags&version=2.6.24-release&start=1605632&end=1638399&class=warn
<mario_limonciell> they are just organized by the bug reported rather than the kernel
<bdmurray> mario_limonciell: I'm not certain how Hardy would benefit from it.
<bdmurray> but I do think it would be useful and interesting
<mario_limonciell> well as oops reports are submitted, it would be more beneficial to upstream seemingly
<mario_limonciell> so as to fix for future kernels
<bdmurray> right, and since Hardy is at 2.6.24 and upstream is at 2.6.25 it seems it would be best if we had right when Intrepid comes out
<mario_limonciell> well at any time we will always be lagging behind the upstream kernel
<bdmurray> True, my thought was that it would be most useful when we were less behind though.
<mario_limonciell> ah like during interpid development
<bdmurray> Right!
<mario_limonciell> okay then i won't try very hard to get it added in now
<bdmurray> I think it would be a good thing to have though just maybe not worth a FFe now.
<mario_limonciell> ok
<afflux> going to bed now, good night!
<Nafallo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/210928
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210928 in f-spot "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV on exit" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Nafallo> why is that invalid if it is a duplicate?
<bdmurray> perhaps because it has already been reported?
<sbarjola> hi all, is there some wiki about debugging debian-installer bugs?
<bdmurray> sbarjola: not really what are you curious about?
<sbarjola> how to see logs if crash?
<bdmurray> sbarjola: ubiquity is a gui front end for debian installer so the same log files, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman , should be looked at
<sbarjola> oh, should be know it.. thanks
<jjesse> intersting i have several times been unable to commit a bug in add-5-a-day due to it telling me it has been already committed 4 minutes ago when I just type it in the first time
<mrooney> is there any way to edit your own comment on a bug?
<bdmurray> mrooney: no only the description can be edited
<mrooney> I said should when I should have said should not and it is very upsetting because it conveys the exact opposite of an important point I was trying to make
<mrooney> that will teach me to proof-read I guess :)
<bdmurray> You can add another comment then. ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-11
 * greg-g feels like an idiot that he asked a bug reporter if they were using the liveCD or the alt. install when they had a crash in ubiquity
<blueyed> greg-g: shit happens.. ;)
<blueyed> Triagers are supposed to assign the bug to themselves, when setting a bug to Incomplete, aren't they? So that they can assist further when triaging, yes?
<greg-g> blueyed: no, that is the old way.  Now you just subscribe
<greg-g> Assignment is for the person fixing the bug (ie: person writing a patch)
<greg-g> it changed, and there is confusion, but this is the new work flow
<blueyed> ok. fine. but you should at least subscribe..
<blueyed> s/at least//
<greg-g> correct
<greg-g> wait, are you saying I should subscribe to a bug that I am not?
<greg-g> did I miss one that I commented on?
<blueyed> no.. "you" for "general", not you specifically.
<greg-g> ok, yeah :)
<blueyed> I'm looking at bugs triaged by "mcas", but there's no contact information..
<greg-g> there, back up to 35 bugs for the week
<greg-g> in response to the shell history meme on planet.ubuntu, add-5-a-day is my highest with 87! ;)
<greg-g> (second highest is "screen" at 54)
<Arby> anybody got time to look at bug 193574?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193574 in update-manager "Feisty to Gutsy some sort of network problem occured during the update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193574
<Arby> it looks like a simple network failure at first
<Arby> but reporter says it has persisted for several weeks
<Arby> some of the repositories are official ubuntu ones
<Arby> are there any known problems?
<secretlondon> there is a problem i've come across with gutsy having entries in sources.list commented out
<Arby> hmm, I'm not really sure what to suggest on this one
<Arby> I suppose we could start with removing the unofficial repos
<secretlondon> tbh with hardy coming out in 2 weeks I doubt anyone really wants to work on gutsy bugs
<secretlondon> only 2 of those are official repos anyway
<secretlondon> the two that are failing with the bzip error
<Arby> probably true
<Arby> I just hate leaving a bug half triaged once I've started
<secretlondon> the first certainly isn't, and medibuntu isn't official either
<secretlondon> we can't be responsible for other people's servers
<Arby> I meant working in gutsy bugs :)
<secretlondon> there is a workround for bzip errors which involves trying to reload the info again, apt-get update, and if that doesn't work commenting out the failing repo, running apt-get update, and then adding it back and running apt-get update
<Arby> otoh, for people who still run feisty they'll have to go via gutsy to get hardy
<Arby> is that documented anywhere?
<secretlondon> don't know
<secretlondon> I had it a lot in dapper
<Arby> got to go now, will look back later
<lankke> hello everyone... I was running a dual boot win xp/ubuntu 7.10 system up until about 2 weeks ago when I removed my linux drive in order to perform data recovery on a friend's win hard drive. Ever since I put the linux drive back in, ubuntu freezes right after the grub boot loader screen. I have looked for a fix now for 2 weeks without success, can anyone help me out?
<lankke> I get an error message like ata.01: Emask ...
<secretlondon> lankke support is better on #ubuntu
<lankke> I tried over there... no one replied
<lankke> there were a few people arguing over something stupid
<lankke> so I decided to try here...
<lankke> it's a shame because I really like ubuntu, now I just don't know what to do
<secretlondon> you could try the forums?
<secretlondon> one prob is that is quite quiet this time of day
<lankke> Have tried that also
<secretlondon> too early in europe, and very late in the us
<lankke> I have searched through around about 20 different similar cases... but none seem to be exactly the same as mine
<lankke> ok
<secretlondon> you could try launchpad answers
<lankke> well... is there any way of using the live cd to restore ubuntu without affecting the exisiting info... i think that i have put the home directory onto a separate partition
<lankke> ... I will try launchpad
<lankke> thanks
<james_w> Is apport retracing currently?
<james_w> Is there a backlog?
<seb128> james_w: I stopped it yesterday because it was broken and only untagging
<james_w> ah, ok.
<seb128> james_w: doko give me a hand fixing the python-launchpad-bugs upgrade issue one hour ago and I just restarted it
<seb128> james_w: it's catching up on some days of bugs now
<james_w> great, thanks.
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> doh, it crashed
<seb128> I hate launchpad-python-bugs
<seb128> hum, seems to be an apport bug in this case
 * thekorn hides
<seb128> thekorn: nothing against you, you are doing a great work ;-)
<seb128> thekorn: but parsing launchpad is not a reliable thing apparently
<seb128> and I don't have access to this bug to fix it
<seb128> bah
<thekorn> phew, I thought I broke something
<james_w> seb128: btw, do you know of any more randr bugs in the gnome stuff we've been working on, I think I've found them all from -desktop -settings-daemon and -control-center.
<seb128> james_w: somebody posted on the bug yesterday to say that you xgl fix works for g-s-d but that gnome-display-properties still crash for him now
<seb128> james_w: I verified that the changes fix the xnest case too, good work ;-)
<james_w> seb128: great. If any more come in please subscribe me, I'm not subscribed to all bug mail.
<seb128> james_w: alright
<james_w> there's one about the help button doing nothing for the new -display-properties, do you know if there is any help for it?
<seb128> james_w: I don't think so, we should just remove the button
<james_w> yeah, I asked bryce whether that's what we should do.
<seb128> ok
<bigon> I had some trouble to login this morning with my normal user, after removing the smb thing in the pam configuration I was able to login, is this bug already reported?
<seb128> bigon: dunno, look at the recent bugs on samba maybe?
<Iulian> Hey
<james_w> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hi there james
<raboof> someone set the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/84900 to 'invalid', which imho is incorrect
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84900 in alsa-plugins "libasound2-plugins misses alsa pcm jack plugin" [Undecided,Invalid]
<raboof> is it ok for me to change the status back? or what is the procedure here?
<mrooney> raboof: that almost looks like a Won't Fix to me, assuming the options have been evaluated
<james_w> raboof: yeah, I'm not sure what the status should be.
<raboof> mrooney: have they?
<mrooney> personally I think it is improper to set a bug as Invalid without a comment explaining why, however
<raboof> (this seems like an important issue: people are recommending against using ubuntu for audio work because of it, http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?p=251 )
<mrooney> raboof: oh I have no idea, I was just saying if that was the case
<mrooney> has anyone explained why jack was moved to universe?
<james_w> anyone know where wubi bugs should go?
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/bugs/215671
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215671 in ubuntu "Wubi Desktop environement description" [Undecided,New]
<raboof> mrooney: i think jack was never in main, but libasound2-plugins was moved from universe to main
<andrea-bs> james_w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi
<mrooney> raboof: Oh I see, that seems like a silly reason to break support
<james_w> ah, there's no package.
<mrooney> raboof: you would think it could be compiled with optional Jack support and then support it if you have it installed
<mrooney> raboof: but I don't know that much about deps and compiling and such, does anyone know if that is possible?
<james_w> yeah, it's possible, but it needs changes to the library to set it up
<mrooney> james_w: okay, so that at least makes the bug not invalid then, doesn't it
<james_w> I don't know
<james_w> you should find out what the chances are of getting a promotion to main for libjack
<james_w> if not then you should file a needs-packaging bug for a libasound2-plugins-extra package.
<mrooney> okay, great suggestions, I will do that!
<mrooney> hmm I got a crash on doing a partial upgrade just now, "atieventsd crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSend()", is that happening a lot or should I file it, I don
<mrooney> I don't immediately see it anywhere, but apport wouldn't open the report in firefox because "firefox is already running"
<mrooney> which seems like a bug itself!
<raboof> hm, looks like promoting libjack0 to main would require promoting libfreebob0 to main
<raboof> looks like all libfreebob0's deps are already in main though
<afflux> morning
<james_w> raboof: you should also look at the Build-Depends in the source packages.
<afflux> is everybode able to change the topic?
<afflux> nvm, the answer is: * #ubuntu-bugs :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<raboof> it's an alarming trend, btw, that people are bitching about specific problems in forums without referring to the issue tracker for it
<afflux> raboof: confirmed, people are whining in the german forums that "this and that major issue has not yet been fixed though it was in warty and is STILL IN HARDY ALPHA1!!!!!111"
<afflux> they complain that they "even reported one issue to LP, but it was not fixed THOUGH IT'S THAT TRIVIAL!!!!, so they wont use it again".
<raboof> I like how in JIRA you can vote for issues
<raboof> not that the developers neccessarily should care, but it feels good to express your interest in an issue
<secretlondon> people come into this channel with support requests, no-one answers (it was like 6am utc) and then they sulk
<raboof> and it shows people the issue they thing is very important is not so important to many other people
<raboof> s/thing/think
<secretlondon> but then you get people voting for shit - "fix lag" in games etc
<afflux> possibly
<raboof> anyway, i'll read up on what it takes to suggest promoting packages to main
<raboof> afflux: true
<secretlondon> raboof: main inclusion report
<afflux> there is a discussion on lp-users on bug comments, because there has been much noise like ten people saying "confirmed in uptodate hardy!"
<raboof> ;)
<raboof> a 'confirmed-in' counter that people can tick might solve that particular issue
<secretlondon> me toos are annoying
<raboof> but the comments can get out of hand anyway
<raboof> (me too -> voting :) )
<mrooney> so raboof, you are taking care of the that libasound bug, mentioning the possibilities and stuff? I would also change it to confirmed since no one explained why it is Invalid and does not appear to be
<raboof> mrooney: sure, i'll take a look at it for a bit
<secretlondon> also people reopening bugs when they have a different issue eg people kept adding to the no audio kernel breakage bug with random other audio issues
<raboof> mrooney: i was just a bit reluctant as i'm not too familiar with that 'ubuntu way' of dealing with things :)
<afflux> yes
<bddebian> Boo
<raboof> so i'll stick around throwing snewbie questions at you for a bit still :)
<raboof> (bah I can't type today)
<afflux> they think Lp is a forum. However, there is a thin line between telling them not to write comments that don't help with fixing the bug and scaring them off
<raboof> afflux: true that
<secretlondon> yes, we have to stick to the code of conduct, and be open to the userbase
<secretlondon> but adding comments to fixed bugs ensures that no-one will ever see their bug
<seb128> james_w: should I comment on the list about the patches discussion or IRC is good too? ;-)
<james_w> seb128: whatever suits you best
<james_w> but only if I can ask you a question afterwards ;-)
<seb128> james_w: I think there is many patches staying there because many packages don't have a maintainer in ubuntu and the current team is already overworked enough to not do efforts trying to understand patches on thing they have no interest in
<seb128> james_w: sure ;-)
<james_w> seb128: I agree, and I think that's a large part of it.
<james_w> dholbach's point about that was that we should push that sort of patch upstream and let them sort it out.
<james_w> however that's quite a lot of work in itself.
<mrooney> would anyone mind confirming my bug #215692 if they have a second and use firefox 3, and marking it as Low if they agree
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215692 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 does not focus address bar when creating new tab in fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215692
<seb128> right, I discussed that with him recently
<seb128> we were speaking about the sponsoring queue
<seb128> one reason I ignore patches is often that those are things I don't feel comfortable getting in ubuntu or not worth the trouble (a typo fix breaking translations)
<seb128> dealing with those would create me extra work for no win
<seb128> I agree than ignoring them is not perfect either, but that's the easier thing to do
<james_w> mrooney: I have an address bar in fullscreen
<mrooney> james_w: iiiinteresting, that doesn't sound like fullscreen at al
<mrooney> james_w: have you changed some setting?
<james_w> it's what I get from F11 and the fullscreen option in the view menu
<james_w> nope, have you?
<james_w> seb128: as for my question, I made a mistake in the python-nautilus change you sponsored a little while ago.
<james_w> I wondered if we need to provide any transition from the old API location to the new one?
<seb128> no
<seb128> what mistake?
<james_w> I changed the directory it ships to be -2.0, but the code still loaded from -1.0
<mrooney> james_w: ahh, well I moved by address bar to the top alongside the File, Edit, View etc, and have hidden Navigation and Bookmarks toolbar, to make more space
<seb128> the api number changed because things changed and the code might need to be updated
<mrooney> that is probably worth noting, thanks
<james_w> seb128: so moving the p
<seb128> so there is no real way we can transition things automatically
<james_w> ok, thanks. The fix is a one-liner then.
<seb128> good
<seb128> let me know when you need sponsorship, I'll upload
<seb128> james_w: same about the xgl gnome-display-properties issue ;-) did you change work?
<james_w> umm, there's still a segfault, I've been in a meeting, so I haven't fixed it yet.
<seb128> ok
<james_w> lunchtime, I'll be back in a bit
<seb128> enjoy your lunch
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<mrooney> can anyone give me some tips on how to handle bug #215659? What information can I ask for, and should I confirm it after the last comment?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215659 in ubuntu "Hardy: Fails to start up after todays Partial Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215659
<secretlondon> there was an update to grub
<mrooney> secretlondon: that sounds like a logical cause, from the comments
<mrooney> secretlondon: are you saying that is probably the issue? are the duplicates of this you know of?
<secretlondon> no idea, and not looked at the bug
<secretlondon> but the partial upgrade did stuff to grub
<bdmurray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<james_w> mrooney: you can ask for then to edit the kernel command line in grub and remove "quiet splash" from the end and then record the error message
<mrooney> also, are bugs that don't affect Hardy final ever treated differently than ones that do? As in, if an upgrade terribly breaks something, but people downloading Hardy final won't be affected since they will just get the latest version, is a workaround ever suggested instead of fixing the issue which won't matter later?
<mrooney> I am just trying to figure out how important a bug like this is, which is caused by an upgrade that only affects alpha/beta testers
<bdmurray> It sounds to me like they made some changes to their fstab and or their grub configuration which could break their systems ability to boot.
<mrooney> bdmurray: that is what I was trying to get at with my question to the reporter
<mrooney> though I am not sure if I succeeded
<bdmurray> Getting those configuration files seems like the best idea to me.
<bdmurray> ogasawara_: what's the saa7133 oops bug again?
<ogasawara_> bdmurray: 212271 - but patch to fix has been reverted - was causing some machines to stall at boot
<crimsun> ogasawara_: hmm, I just looked at #212960
<ogasawara_> crimsun: yah, it wasn't quite right and was causing boot issues
<crimsun> ogasawara_: are there any dumps from serial consoles, etc.?
<crimsun> the semantics look really bizarre in the git changelog
<ogasawara_> crimsun: not that I have.  amitk or rtg in #ubuntu-kernel might have something
<crimsun> and no, I meant _free(), because at the time I posted, the patch wasn't available on LP.  I presume my browser just retried.
<blueyed> Should duplicates get marked as "Invalid" (status)? IMHO this makes it a lot easier to separate them on bug result pages (where you include all bugs)
<blueyed> This has been asked here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/198526/comments/3
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198526 in apport "apport-gtk crashes when the crash report is not writable (dup-of: 195750)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195750 in apport "apport-cli crashed with IOError in delete_report()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<james_w> That's what the desktop team do
<blueyed> The wiki does not say anything about it.
<blueyed> james_w: /me does it, too.
<james_w> I don't do that though, I don't know if it's a general policy
<blueyed> james_w: I couldn't find a policy, but I think it would be good to have one (for Ubuntu), e.g. mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<james_w> yeah, I think one would be good
<james_w> someone said they though it wasn't a good idea the other day, but I can't really remember why
<james_w> maybe it was because they disappear from a user's page so they can't find the bug they reported
<james_w> that's just a guess though really.
<blueyed> it disappears also with status left as e.g. "new", doesn't it?
<blueyed> user pages are bugged though, anyway.
<blueyed> (missing bugs)
<blueyed> It may only be more difficult to un-duplicate a bug.. but you can lookup the previous status in the history.
<james_w> can someone check bug 215751 and make it public please?
<ubotu> Bug 215751 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/215751 is private
<james_w> blueyed: yes, unfortunately I can't remember the argument, or who made it :-/
<blueyed> james_w: I cannot see the bug either.
<james_w> are you a member of bugcontrol?
<pedro_> i cannot see it either
<james_w> really, what does that mean?
<james_w> hi pedro_
<bdmurray> james_w: Not seeing the bug?
<james_w> yes
<bdmurray> It could be the retracer hasn't retraced it yet, in which case only apport and the reporter would be subscribed.
<james_w> the reason I'm interested in it is from https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/210226. I'm not trying to hack launchpad or anything :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210226 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in rw_screen_list_outputs()" [Medium,Fix released]
<james_w> ah, ok, seb said that retracer has been having a few issues over the last couple of days.
<bdmurray> or the reporter removed the 'needs-xxx-retrace' tag so it didn't get retraced yet
<bdmurray> james_w: was the duplicate arguement made in this channel?
<pedro_> hey hey james_w
<james_w> bdmurray: I think so, but I can't be sure.
<majikthise> Good evening. Is this the right forum to ask for help with a bug?
<bdmurray> majikthise: help with working on a bug report or reporting a bug you are having.
<majikthise> Ah okay. I have trouble with CUPS, A certain driver causes the entire system to freeze. I posted at cups.org but they refuse to deal with it, turn out thay are actually Aplle Inc. and don't deal with "third party drivers".
<majikthise> Maybe answers.launchpad.net? Just discovered this
<bdmurray> majikthise: which release are you using?
<majikthise> Ubuntu 7.04, CUPS 1.2.8
<majikthise> BRB
<rpedro_> wondering what is the reason for the 'linux-image' not to bring in the latest kernel 2.6.24-16? 2.6.24-15 doesn't boot properly on my system, when it does boot I get an HAL error
<rpedro_> gonna test the *-16 kernel now, just finished installing, but is there any reason for it not to be default? is it (even more) buggy? :(
<blueyed> rpedro_: it may work probably better, but Ubuntu is conservative with new upstream release when in Freeze.
<blueyed> rpedro_: Please report back, if it works for you with -16. There's the possibility to do git-bisect to find the failing commit even, just for info.
<rpedro_> ok, rebooting
<rpedro_> brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-12
<greg-g>  :( my bugs aren't showing up in the "today" column. just week and onward
<greg-g> of the stats page
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<Arby> is anybody aware of any bugs regarding sound failure on a thinkpad R61i with kubuntu hardy?
<Arby> can't get mine working and I'm totally stumped
<mo> i have encoutered problems with the kernel of the new 8.04 beta version, but i don't know where an how to report that problem, i.e. what information to include in an bugticket
<thekorn> hmm, when someone subscribes me to a bugreport, should I recieve a notification email?
<thekorn> or is there a hidden launchpad-setting somewhere
<james_w> thekorn: I thought when someone subscribed you it sent you the summary
<james_w> perhaps it doesn't if you are already subscribed somehow.
<thekorn> james_w, that's what I thought, dholbach subscribed me to some five-a-day applet bugs and I did not get any notification
<james_w> and you're not subscribed to all five-a-day bug mail?
<thekorn> no
<james_w> sounds wrong to me
<james_w> thanks for adding the libnotify support though
<thekorn> james_w, I hope this works,
<thekorn> will add some notifications for other errors aswell soon
<rpedro_> someone that is runnig compiz, has Transmission installed, that is willing to help me confirm a 'session crasher' bug?
<afflux> morning
<Iulian> Hey afflux
<afflux> hi Iulian :)
<Arby> afternoon all
<Arby> how would a user retrieve log files when an upgrade has broken X
<Arby> ?
<Arby> (bug 215446)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215446 in update-manager "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215446
<crimsun> log in to a tty
<pochu> Arby!
<Arby> hi pochu
<crimsun> e.g., ctrl+alt+F2
<pochu> :)
<Arby> crimsun: what I was wondering is would usb sticks still automount?
<Arby> or would manual mounting be needed
<Arby> so they could copy to stick then post to lp from another machine
<crimsun> Arby: they will not automount on Ubuntu.
<Arby> ok, so any suggestions for how to get the files onto another machine
<Arby> user claims to be pretty new
<Arby> so command line mail clients etc probably not an option
<Arby> I've never needed to manually mount stuff
<Arby> (lucky me :))
<afflux> Arby: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && pastebinit -i filename
<afflux> Arby: pastebinit prints a URL, the user should write it down and pass it to you.
<Arby> ok
<afflux> note that the url is likely to be case-sensitive
<Arby> and filename should be the name of the log file
<Arby> ?
<afflux> right
<afflux> oh, and also note that pastebinit is only available since gutsy IIRC.
<Arby> that's not a problem in this case
<afflux> okay
<Arby> thanks a lot
<afflux> np
<afflux> <- off for a coffee
<crimsun> debian 462651
<ubotu> Debian bug 462651 in gidentd "gidentd: does not rotate logfiles and therefore fills /var/log" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/462651
<crimsun> hmph.
<afflux> huh
<afflux> the german keyboards have an "altgr" key, which produces for example the @ sign (altgr+q), as we don't have shift+2 for it. Is there something similar on american keyboards?
<afflux> so that, if I have an american keyboard and want to use the german layout, how do I get the @?
<greg-g> afflux: I imagine you can map the altgr key to the right alt key or something
<afflux> hm
<afflux> but there is no default key that acts similar?
<afflux> the reason I'm asking is comment #3 on bug 216338
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216338 in ubuntu "missing key on german keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216338
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> for me, I just changed to the german keyboard layout in 7.10.  Got the "@" from using right alt and q
<greg-g> german default layout
<afflux> greg-g: but you have an US keyboard?
<afflux> (US or US-International? see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#US)
<greg-g> afflux: yes, US
<greg-g> plain old US
<afflux> okay
<afflux> thank you
<greg-g> does that help at all?
<afflux> greg-g: I'll ask svaens what keyboad he has and what german layout he selected, as he's reporting really weird stuff (the left alt key on his german keyboard would produce altgr events, what the...?). When he provided the information, I'll ask here for reproducing again ;)
<greg-g> afflux: sounds good
<greg-g> afflux: per the reporter's last reply: that list of his bottom row doesn't make sense to me
<afflux> uh, didn't get the notifications yet
<afflux> reading
<afflux> greg-g: sounds like one of those insane approaches to save space on a notebook.
<greg-g> afflux: oh yeah, just realized it is a laptop
<afflux> greg-g: he's having some very weird settings: 1.) pressing alt+q results in a lower q, while it doesn't print any character for me. 2.) ctrl+alt+q quits his apps?! I think this very much depends on the app he's using but the apps I use usually quit via alt+q or ctrl+q, not both together
<afflux> also, the line from /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols he's quiting says: "udiaresis, Udiaresis, at". However, [uU]diaresis is ü and Ü, not q and Q.
<afflux> ah, that's the dvorak layout, which is something completly different.
<greg-g> so he is using german dvorak?
<afflux> I'm not sure
<afflux> he forgot to provide his layout :(
<greg-g> reply with a specific list of config files he should attach
<greg-g> not just parts of the files
<afflux> okay
<greg-g> afflux: just a suggestion of course :)  It just seems like this reporter is in need of specific tasks to complete with specific goals :)
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> yes, I'll ask for xmodmap -pke, I suspect he's having some weird Xmodmap settings. Is there an easy way to get the keycode one single key sends? like xev but without all the noise?
<afflux> greg-g: btw. searching for "sattelite 2410" keyboard (which is the name of the laptop mentioned in the specs pdf) I found this picture: http://www.laptopsolutions.net/images/p000367420top.jpg
<greg-g> afflux: yuck.  I don't like that.  the super and menu key up at the top with insert and delete down at the bottom?
<afflux> right
<afflux> I know why I don't like laptops at all :)
<afflux> But especially note that the key at the right hand corner is labeled with "alt gr"
<afflux> err, not exactly the corner
<greg-g> afflux: oh, weird
<hyperair> i'd like to raise the issue: bug #185854
<hyperair> as of now gnome-system-tools forgets to add "auto <ifacename>" when configuring a device
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<syke> hi
<syke> last night, I did a hardy dist-upgrade that has horked my kubuntu system a bit
<syke> X sort-of starts now, but I get a gtk dialog with this message:
<syke> "cannot launch graphical configuration tool because displayconfig-gtk is not installed. Sorry, without this tool installed you must manually configure Xorg."
<syke> I know I could install the package its requesting, but why would I need that package on a kubuntu hardy system that was working fine before the update?
<pochu> It shouldn't have been removed AFAIK
<pochu> syke: could you file a bug report against update-manager in Launchpad, if there's none yet for that issue?
<syke> sure
<pochu> mention that it is kubuntu... that may be related
<syke> pochu: I dont' think the package was ever installed in the first place
<syke> I don't know why it would be on a kubuntu system, that is
<pochu> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<pochu> or any *buntu-desktop other than kubuntu-desktop?
<syke> let me reboot and check. a side effect of this breakage is that the vesafb is totally broken, so I can't see anything so switch ttys
<hyperair> syke: edit your kernel command line and remove "vga=xxx" from it
<syke> btw, booting back into the -15 kernel fixes the issue
<syke> pochu: only kubuntu-desktop is installed
<pochu> syke: I have no idea then... although if it works now... :)
<syke> it works if i boot bakc into the -15 kernel
<hyperair> syke: you're an nvidia user aren't you
<syke> I suspect this will be an issue for others, so figuring it out will be a good thing
<hyperair> -16 has a bad nvidia kernel module i think
<syke> hyperair: correct, my laptop with the problem has an nvidia chipset
<hyperair> so you failsafe X will launch
<hyperair> because X won't launch
<hyperair> and because displayconfig-gtk isn't installed, there isn't any way to configure your display graphically
<syke> ok
<syke> is tehre a launchpad bug # that mentions the nvidia -16 kernel issue?
<hyperair> you could run a search
<hyperair> i'm not sure
<syke> why do you think -16 has a bad kernel module?
<hyperair> and i haven't tested the -16 kernel module yet
<hyperair> well
<hyperair> someone mentioned it earlier in some other irc channle
<hyperair> i think you were there
<hyperair> =\
<syke> ahh ok
<greg-g> that was fun, triaging the bugs from one user as they were coming in :)
<greg-g> (all about one package, gcalctool, and mostly feature requests which I forwarded upstream)
<greg-g> the number of people automatically subscribed to bugs is incresing
<greg-g> why do people want to be emailed every new bug?
<Nafallo> greg-g: because we have filters :-)
<greg-g> Nafallo: what do you mean?
<Nafallo> greg-g: mailfilters.
<greg-g> they wouldn't get all of the same bugs by subscribing to the bug announce mailing list?
<greg-g> well, I guess they wouldn't get any of the follow up mail
<Nafallo> dunno.
<greg-g> there is a bug announce mailiing list, but it is basically just #ubuntu-bugs-announce in email form.  So, they wouldn't get any of the replies/updates to that bug
<greg-g> Seems like a way to make a third party archive of all the mail associated with LP, at least for Ubuntu
<Nafallo> oki. I'm subscribed via some teams, some personal interest packages and my case by case subscriptions :-)
<greg-g> yeah, same here
<macogw> hey i reported a bug the other day and just figured out how to fix it and uploaded a diff to launchpad.  what else do i need to do?
<greg-g> macogw: which bug?
<macogw> bug #215729
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215729 in seahorse "Seahorse fails to import keys" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215729
<greg-g> macogw: I really don't know why I asked which bug, because, I don't know the exact right answer, but I'm sure someone in #ubuntu-motu does
<macogw> greg-g: its in main, though
<greg-g> there is a process of subscribing a team
<greg-g> #ubuntu-devel ?
<macogw> ok
<greg-g> macogw: good luck, and thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-04-13
<sektor_1> Hello. I noticed that sshd will not start at boot if the ListenAddress Option in sshd_config is set to a IPv4 address other than 0.0.0.0. Should I report this?
<afflux> good night.
<greg-g> sektor_1: please report any bugs you find.  It is also a good idea to search Launchpad to see if it has been reported already or not.
<sektor_1> greg-g: okay. I searched https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and did not find anything that sounds like this problem. I will report that. Thank you and good night.
<mattias> someone that cna sort some problems out with deluge ...
<mattias> i have fond some errors in the deluge bittorrent errors ...
<mattias> as well as in the wireless features in 7.10
<mattias> deluge bit torrent if i try to import torrent files than the deluge turn off and in the lastest version deluge refuses to start ...
<mattias> the wireless does not work  if my wireless ap is invisible by its ssid ...
<mattias> any sollution to all of this ?
<mattias> good luck everybody, seems to be the wrong place to get help ..
<DOOM_NX> good morning
<Gnine> after apt-get upgrade: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Gnine> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Gnine> 8.04 2.6.24-12-generic
<Gnine> starting partial upgrade via update-manager
<Gnine> completed. restarting.
<danage> anybody know the bug where the mount directories under /media/ are not removed and you get (Name)_ and (Name)__ and (Name)___ and so forth?
<Gnine> grub failed updating kernel list
<Arby>  Gnine: have you filed a bug in launchpad?
<Arby> reports on irc tend to get lost or forgotten
<Gnine> 10-4
<Gnine> grub has been like this (in my case) since -12-generic
<Gnine> i am going to just manually do it
<Arby> ok include that in the report
<Arby> and if you could attach the file /var/log/dpkg.log that might tell us what dpkg was up to
<Arby> also check if there are any log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Arby> if there are include those
<Gnine> i might as well check if there is an existing bug about it. havent checked.
<Arby> indeed
<afflux> morning
<afflux> what's the policy on milestones? Is this bugcontrol's job or only for devs?
<Arby> could someone check if bug 215446 is a duplicate of bug 205836 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215446 in update-manager "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205836 in update-manager "Stack Smashing Still Happening with libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_i386" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205836
<Arby> I think it is but I'd like a second opinion
<james_w> Arby: looks like it to me.
<Arby> james_w: thanks
<Arby> james_w: which one would you make the main report?
<Arby> they're both pretty comprehensive
<james_w> there's one of these that is being worked on, let me find it
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/205079
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205079 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "kubuntu Hardy Heron could not install libc6" [High,Fix released]
<james_w> both should be duplictes of that I think
<Arby> ok
<secretlondon> hggdh, I'm gonna have another go at getting useful info on bug #151536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "[MASTER] E-D-S hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151536
<hggdh> secretlondon: ah, thanks. Sorry for the delay, but I was sleeping :-)
<secretlondon> hggdh, no problem :)
<hggdh> actually, this was disturbing... I slept from midday to 15:00... I must be sick, or something
<hggdh> gotta get me coffee, a cafè long will do the trick, I hope
<Arby> any gnome users come can tell me what gnome-menu-extended is?
<Arby> it seems to be causing bug 213320
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213320 in update-manager ""update manager" - error installing "gnome-menu-extended_0.8-1_all.deb"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213320
<Arby> searching google takes me here http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Menu+Extended+(Debian+Package)?content=73515
<andrea-bs> Arby: it's not in Ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gnome-menu-extended
<Arby> so downloading that package and then installing with dpkg or GDebi would confuse synaptic yes?
<Arby> i.e the package management system is looking for something that doesn't exist
<andrea-bs> Arby: the problem is in the prerem script gnome-menu-extended package, which is not in Ubuntu so the bug should be reported upstream
<Arby> ok
 * Arby looks for the appropriate place to forward
<Arby> where would I find out if it's a part of gnome
<Arby> or a completely independent thing?
<secretlondon> google?
<andrea-bs> gnome.org
<Arby> I'm looking at gnome.org now
<Arby> I'm a kde person so I don't know the gnome structure
<Arby> no entries for gnome-menu-extended in the gnome bugzilla
<andrea-bs> it seems like it has no upstream bugtracker
<Arby> that was my conclusion
<Arby> I guess I just advise them to report it to the original author
<Arby> can't do much else
<andrea-bs> yes, this is the best thing to do
<Arby> done
<pochu> apport shouldn't have reported that bug in the first place, as that wasn't an Ubuntu package...
<Arby> the finer points of apport are beyond me I'm afraid :)
<andrea-bs> pochu: maybe the user has reported the bug using Help→Report a problem
<Arby> could it be that -> Package: gnome-terminal 2.18.2-0ubuntu1 which triggered apport
<Arby> or is that something the user would fill in
<hggdh> Arby: if the bug is about a package we do not provide, go ahead and close invalid
<Arby> hggdh: ok
<pochu> Arby: yes, it could have been that
<Arby> done, bugs--
<pochu> otherwise I would have expected apport to reject it
<pochu> andrea-bs: no, it was an apport report
<Arby> next up is bug 200191
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200191 in update-manager "System upgrade fails when dbgsym-package are installed (evolution)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200191
<Arby> where do packages like evolution-dbg live now?
<andrea-bs> pochu: apport report or apport crash report?
<hggdh> Arby: also, just for confirmation, http://packages.ubuntu.com does not show this package for *any* of the Ubuntu versions
<andrea-bs> Arby: `evolution-dbg` is in the source package `evolution`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/evolution-dbg
<secretlondon> hggdh, got some gdb stuff for you
<hggdh> Arby: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs hardy main universe
<pochu> andrea-bs: hmm, you're right, it looks like he reported it from help->report in gnome-terminal
<hggdh> thanks secretlondon, I guess I will have to have some fun with it ;-)
<secretlondon> hggdh, for some meaning of 'fun' anyway ;)
<hggdh> a sick one at that
<Arby> thanks folks
<hggdh> welcome Arby, thanks for helping
<Arby> I just couldn't find the package in add/remove
<Arby> i've found it with synaptic though
<hggdh> Arby: the definite source of all Ubuntu packages is https://packages.ubuntu.com
<secretlondon> hggdh, if you need any other debug files for the hated bug just yell :)
<Arby> I know, I just keep forgetting, oops :)
<hggdh> secretlondon: right now I am considering yelling in despair
<hggdh> Arby: except for the dbgsyms...
<secretlondon> hggdh, evo alarm puts stuff in ~/.xsession-errors about non existant alarms
<hggdh> for the dbgsyms, add the line I put out on /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> secretlondon: it is a good idea to upload it also -- thanks for noting it
<Arby> thanks
<hggdh> huh, Arby... s/https/http/
<hggdh> sorry
<secretlondon> hggdh, i have a fair amount of libecal in there, I think, and just found a libecal evo alarm error in .xession-errors
<hggdh> good, perhaps we are getting near the culprit!
<secretlondon> it would fit with the setting up a calendar as a possible cause idea
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes, and this would match some comments in the bug
 * secretlondon hopes this may be the much longed for breakthrough
<hggdh> looking at the GDB runs now...
<hggdh> (and preempting the resulting headache with a dose of aspirin)
<secretlondon> I've got a nice hot bath run waiting for me to finish adding this
<secretlondon> and I've told twitter I'll have a party when we fix it ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> secretlondon: well, I see the message in the .xsession-errors, but (unfortunately) this is on evolution-alarm-notify... which we did not trace...
<hggdh> I will have a look at e-a-n to see what type of message is this. But, looking at the gdb BTs, it seems like E-D-S is still trying to initialise, and some required resource is unavailable
<hggdh> secretlondon: I would like you to try something next time: kill evolution-alarm-notify instead of E-D-S. I wonder if the loop in E-D-S will go away... of course, if you are willing
 * hggdh hates not being able to reproduce this bloody bug
<secretlondon> hggdh, i'll try that now
<hggdh> secretlondon: thanks, IOU
<hggdh> secretlondon: I looked at my .xsession-errors, I also see the same e-a-n errors (three of them in sequence, followed by "Could not create the alarm notify service factory, maybe it's already running..."
<secretlondon> hggdh, it didn't stop looping
<hggdh> sigh...
<secretlondon> when I attached gdb to e-a-n anyway
<secretlondon> I haven't actually killed it
<hggdh> the hell of it is that it looks, smells, feels to the touch, and behaves like a resource contention (a.k.a. deadlock)
<hggdh> secretlondon: try to kill the beast now, lets see if something happens
<secretlondon> its stopped!
<secretlondon> but gdb didn't stop it, but kill -9 e-a-n did
<hggdh> secretlondon: YES!
<hggdh> so killing e-a-n *did* stop the loop, correct?
<secretlondon> could killing e-a-n cause e-d-s to die too?
<hggdh> (just confirming, it sounds too good to be true)
<secretlondon> as we know that kill -9 e-d-s makes it go away
<secretlondon> killing e-a-n stops the loop
<hggdh> no, e-a-n is just an application, killing it should not kill e-d-s
<secretlondon> I think I need to reconfirm that without having run gdb first
<hggdh> good idea
<secretlondon> gonna reboot bbiab
<hggdh> (fingers crossed)
<jeromeg> does someone know the name of the gtk widget which shows a list of different files with their size, type ... ?
<secretlondon> confirmed
<secretlondon> I've attached a log from my terminal showing the difference in top once I kill e-a-n
<secretlondon> hggdh, well it's a breakthrough, of sorts!
<secretlondon> hggdh, would backtraces of e-a-n help?
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes
<hggdh> I hope
<secretlondon> hggdh, okay, i'll do in a sec
<hggdh> HUGE thanks, secretlondon
<secretlondon> hggdh, the deps of e-a-n should be the same as evo?
 * secretlondon is installing the debug libs
<hggdh> yes, e-a-n is a piece of e-d-s
<hggdh> you should already have the dbgs
<secretlondon> the deps of evo itself are different
<hggdh> ah, sorry
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> secretlondon: I was wrong, e-a-n is part of Evo, not e-d-s
<secretlondon> hggdh, I am installing all of evos deps
<secretlondon> it has a LOT :)
<hggdh> :-)
<secretlondon> I remembered seeing launchpad-foo in gdb when I ran it against e-a-n
<hggdh> there are two sets of dbgs for Evo: the dbgsym and the dbg. The dbg is created by the build process itself, and it is one single file. The dbgsyms are created by pitti's process, and they are one for each package
<hggdh> so you can install just the dbg, or all the dbgsyms
<hggdh> brb
<secretlondon> I already have all the dbgsyms for other stuff
<hggdh> I am back
<secretlondon> I'm downloading the 47 new dbgsym files, then gonna reboot
<hggdh> 47??
<secretlondon> evo has millions of dependencies
<hggdh> ah, for the dependencies
<hggdh> probably overkill, but a sane approach nevertheless. Thanks.
<secretlondon> rebooting now
<Arby> bug 192098 <- should that be marked invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192098 in update-manager "update-manager confused about package origins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192098
<Arby> if someone makes a homebrew package that breaks update manager
<Arby> then that's hardly our fault right
<hggdh> Arby: guess so, but I do not deal with update-manager... a safer bet, anyway, is to give the package a different version/update level. This might have been the issue
<Arby> ok
<Arby> I'll check with mvo next time he's around
<Arby> update-manager is his territory
<hggdh> good idea
<secretlondon> hggdh, attached
<secretlondon> hggdh, whenever I interrupted always seemed to be the same thing, one of which was poll()
<hggdh> thanls, secretlondon, will look at it now
<hggdh> you mean in e-a-n?
<secretlondon> yep
<greg-g> Arby: yeah, for completeness's sake, you could ask for what version name they used for their custom package and what version was offered by the repositories that was not working.
<hggdh> k. so e-a-n is waiting... poll() waits on socket I/O (or a timeout)
<Arby> greg-g: thanks, will do
<greg-g> Arby: no problem
<hggdh> I guess if you strace e-a-n, you will see a lot of poll()s
<secretlondon> hggdh, worth doing?
<hggdh> yes. the more data the better
<hggdh> the bts are very much similar -- looks like it is very early in initialisaiton
<secretlondon> hggdh, how do I get an strace of e-a-n?
<secretlondon> hggdh, strace -Ff -tt evolution-alarm-notify 2>&1 | tee strace-e-a-n.log
<secretlondon> strace: evolution-alarm-notify: command not found
<secretlondon> ah I have it now
<greg-g> btw, secretlondon, you're hardcore.
<greg-g> secretlondon++
<secretlondon> greg-g thanks
<secretlondon> hggdh, only 2 polls, both unfinished
<secretlondon> greg-g I have this bug 90% of reboots, it's annoying me somewhat..
<ubotu> Bug 90 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90 is private
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah, I guess if something were being that annoying I would be working that hard to resolve it too
<secretlondon> greg-g also not everyone has it, so hggdh needs affected people
<greg-g> right right
<greg-g> either way, I applaud the effort
 * greg-g claps
<secretlondon> greg-g thanks!
<greg-g> :)
<Arby> update manager bugs - 8
<Arby> only a few hundred more to go :)
<greg-g> awesome
<greg-g> thanks for the work Arby
<Arby> yw
<secretlondon> hggdh, any luck?
<hggdh> secretlondon: sorry, was out for dinner
<secretlondon> no problem!
<hggdh> it really looks like an initialisation deadlock; what I do not understand is why only Ubuntu seems to suffer from this
<hggdh> we should have other Evo users running & screaming around
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> gnome users, actually, since gnome uses the calendar functions from e-d-s
<hggdh> I have sent it upstream, and will query there tomorrow evening (current contract does not allow me to get into IRC in the office)
<secretlondon> hggdh cool, lets hope we get to the bottom of this
<hggdh> yes... this has been going on for too long
<secretlondon> hggdh, killing e-a-n also killes e-d-s though
<hggdh> this is interesting
<secretlondon> e-d-s then doesn't respawn until you run evo itself
<hggdh> yes, that's expected
<hggdh> e-a-n is started by the gnome session, and it should kick e-d-s in
<secretlondon> and we know that e-d-s stops looping if it is killed, so killing e-a-n may just be that
<hggdh> but I would not expect e-a-n to cause e-d-s to die. Will check on it right now
<hggdh> hum. I killed my e-a-n, and e-d-s is still running
<hggdh> the plot thickens
<secretlondon> indeed
<hggdh> but this is another good bit of information
<hggdh> and I will mark upstream on it now
<secretlondon> I should run an strace on the looping eds, i've run on the non looping one
<secretlondon> gonna reboot to do that
<secretlondon> hggdh, the strace of the looping eds is very different, lots of polling
<hggdh> this seems to be one of the symptoms. the very fast poll() -- it seems the code is polling on no set channels
<hggdh> the correct would be to sleep on poll() until an event happens, or a (larger) timeout kicks in
<hggdh> if I remember correctly, the poll() is being driven ever 10**-4 seconds
<hggdh> you still have it looping?
<secretlondon> think killing strace has suspended it somehow
<secretlondon> just uploaded the strace anyway
<secretlondon> very different from nonlooping e-d-s, unlike the e-a-n ones which were similar
<hggdh> e-d-s should (usually) be in a poll(), waiting for an event -- probably from a pipe, but certainly I/O
<hggdh> then it gets a request and acts on it
<hggdh> sometimes I think this is more a glib issue than evo
<secretlondon> one of the threads is polling every .000070
<hggdh> you can run sudo lsof -p `pidof evolution-data-server-2.22` | grep -v mem
<hggdh> this is the loop
<secretlondon> closing strace didn't bring eds's loop back, but then apport triggered
<secretlondon> on eds, I'll let apport file the bug as may be interesting
<hggdh> good idea
<hggdh> refer to our dear bug in it
<secretlondon> its on sig 5
<hggdh> abort
<hggdh> hum. memory issues?
<secretlondon> I've run memtest on this laptop for 7 hours solid when I was getting random freezes
<secretlondon> so I think the memory is okay
<hggdh> sorry, I meant memory allocaiton
<secretlondon> ah ok
<hggdh> 5 is actually trap, not abrt
<hggdh> and real memory errors would (hopefully) raise sigbus
<secretlondon> hdddh bug #216936
<ubotu> Bug 216936 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/216936 is private
<secretlondon> evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in __kernel_vsyscall()
<hggdh> I will have to wait for apport to release it
<secretlondon> sure
<hggdh> sig 5 in __kernel_vsyscall??
<secretlondon> yes
<hggdh> ugh!
<hggdh> this is a trap in the linux kernel
<secretlondon> oh nice..
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no boredom here
<secretlondon> e-d-s seems to crash with sig 5 rather a lot..
<secretlondon> no other ones on the kernel tho
<hggdh> AFAIR the sig 5s were mostly on mallocs
<hggdh> the stacktrace on bug 216936 does not show anything special
 * secretlondon nods
<hggdh> I will let it be, perhaps pedro_ or seb128 will think of something
<hggdh> and... this is it, for me. I will hit the bed again. Thank you for your help, secretlondon.
<secretlondon> hggdh, thanks for your help too, good night
<hggdh> g'night
<Tyrone> Hello everyone, can anyone help me out with a java bug I've found? I got it registered to launchpad, but it's not being looked at
<Tyrone> hi, is anyone capable of helping out with a java bug?
<greg-g> second opinion wanted: this bug has been fixed, but Launchpad Janitor only marked one of the projects as fixed.  Should I mark the other as Fixed Released to match or Invalid?  It is a splitting hairs question, I am just trying to clean up my bugs I am subscribed to.
<greg-g> oh, this bug being bug 213745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213745 in gnome-desktop "PDF pages appear extremely small in evince" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213745
<alex-weej_> why is valgrind 38 MB?
<alex-weej_> wth is in it that's that big?
<secretlondon> greg-g if we fixed it, then i'd mark it as fixed
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah
<greg-g> btw, if anyone sees sourcercito, they should tell them that due to the new work flow they should unassign themselves from bugs if they are not actively working on fixing it (ie: not just triaging the bug)
<greg-g> I don't want to unassign sourcercito myself just in case
<gfetco> Can someone help me with Pcsx2 Linux? I have it compiled and it is working but the plugins aint showing up I have BIOS also
<secretlondon> gfetco, support is on #ubuntu
<secretlondon> gfetco, or try launchpad answers
<gfetco> launchpad?
<gfetco> Sorry thought I was in #ubuntu
<secretlondon> greg-g - sourcercito
<greg-g> secretlondon: thanks
<greg-g> sourcercito: I'm not sure if you know this or not, but the work flow for Launchpad bug triaging has changed.  Now you only assign yourself to a bug if you are actively working on fixing it.  If you are just triaging you only subscribe to the bug, not assign.  I am only saying this because I ran across a couple of bugs which you were assigned but it appears you are only triaging them.
<sourcercito> hi there, greg-g i'll take a look a my old bugs, and update the info, thanks for the clarification ;)
<greg-g> sourcercito: no problem. the change in work flow probably wasn't as widely announced as it could have been.
<sourcercito> better this way though, i wasn't very comfortable assign them to me just to collect some info
<greg-g> yeah, it is much cleaner now
<greg-g> working fine in Hardy now, in the same angle that wasn't working before
<greg-g> (base of laptop is at about a 45 degree angle with the horizon)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-06
<glaucovinicius> Hello people!
 * Ienorand says: "Hush, this channel is sleeping"
<Ienorand> :)
<wolfger> huh? what?
<PCTeacher012> Okay, Ubuntu Community needs to learn to send emails to bug support team members in MODERATION. i have 900 from it <_<
<PCTeacher012> lol
<Hobbsee> PCTeacher012: which list did you subscribe to?
<PCTeacher012> the bug list i think
<PCTeacher012> i dont remember, but i have tothank them for 1291 + 97emails lol
<Hobbsee> well, that's warned to be a high email list...
<hggdh> pretty much every and all bug opened or commented on...
<PCTeacher012> ya, i didnt know that till now and through those emails, i have to find password reset toCHANGE it D:
<hggdh> you should have received it, probably buried in the 900+ emails you got
<PCTeacher012> i did, and it sucks, but i finally fouindit
<PCTeacher012> okay, now how do i unregister from it? i dont see uit
<Hobbsee> at the bottom of every email, it tells you how to, usually
<PCTeacher012> it doesnt tell me:( 1754 DELETED <_<LOL
<leoXsys> Can anybody tell me where ubuntu-bus is stored all reports before uploading to Launchpad?
<lifeless> /var/crash
<lifeless> or something like that
<leoXsys> lifeless: I think that will stored the crash report.
<leoXsys> lifeless: Look, My problem is i want to report one bug, it has been already reported, but the reporter has not provided the enough information, But i have collected using ubuntu-bug, but that i can only use with new, Bug, is there any facility in LP that i can attach with already reported bug?
<leoXsys> Looks like i have asked the dumb question :(
<persia> leoXsys, There isn't such a facility, to my knowledge.
<leoXsys> persia: Ok
<persia> You could use ubuntu-bug to report the bug, and then mark it duplicate, and leave a comment saying "I've replicated on my system, and uploaded debugging information to bug #nnnnnn".
<leoXsys> persia: But can i know the location, where ubuntu-bug is storing all reports before uploading to the LP?
<persia> The new duplicate shouldn't show in most searches, but someone reviewing the bug can easily get to the additional information.
<persia> It stores it in /var/crash, but in a format that isn't obvious.
<persia> If you *really* want, you can fiddle with apport-retrace to try to extract the information.
<leoXsys> persia: Yes, I am doing something same...
<leoXsys> Ok, I got the solution for my problem, Rather then using 'ubuntu-bug", You can use "apport-cli  -f -P PID", then it will give you option to to Send/View/Keep/Cancel, Just View it and save it in your desire location with desire name, attached to existing bug :)
<leoXsys> persia: I have provided the enough information to one "Incomplete' bug, So, now which would be next status? Should i make it "New" again, so it get noticed to Developer/
<sbeattie> leoXsys: apport-collect <bugnumber> will attach your information to an existing bug report
<persia> sbeattie, That's *extremely* useful.  Thanks!
<leoXsys> sbeattie: Oh, Thanks :)
<leoXsys> sbeattie: But, when i want to attach the report to existing bug like "X package / Applet is utilizing 100%CPU / Memory" then i think we also requires Memory Dump, which apport-collect will not gathered :(
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu!
<BUGabundo> foo
<bddebian> :)
<maxb> I'm trying to figure out what program draws the gnome system monitor graphs in the panel. I'm slightly confused because I can't see any process running corresponding to it, unlike the other panel applets. Any help? :-)
<pedro_> maxb: that's the multiload applet which is part of gnome-applets
<bdmurray> maxb: apt-cache search monitor | grep gnome
<maxb> pedro_: aha!
<pedro_> maxb: process is called multiload-applet-2
<maxb> this means I should report a bug strictly in the panel graphs against gnome-applets, not gnome-system-monitor, I assume?
<pedro_> maxb: that's correct
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-07
<Ampelbein> woohoo. i won $50.000.000 in a lottery. i'm just sending the $1500 the lottery-administration needs for processing my winnings ;-)
<Ampelbein> (first spam to my 4 week-old new launchpad-emailadress)
<hggdh> all: eeebotu is inactive due to an (unknown) issue with the LP feed
<xtknight> debdiff for Bug 212493 has been posted.  would be grateful if it could be uploaded.  annoying mplayer pause bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212493 in pulseaudio "mplayer pulseaudio freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212493
<andersk> Whose bug is it that the volume control hotkeys don't work while a popup menu is open in any application?
<andersk> Guessing gnome-settings-daemon for now (bug 356787).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356787 in gnome-settings-daemon "Volume control hotkeys don’t work while a popup menu is open in any application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356787
<YoBoY> andersk: could be a gtk problem... :]
<YoBoY> or a shortcut's problem (not only volume control is déactivated, try alt+F2 for exemple)
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/275535 gets me a message: "the bug has been fixed to svn now" and another one: "gnome-utils (Ubuntu) status:   Triaged → Fix Committed". How can I make good use of these two messages? I am using Ubuntu 8.04.2.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275535 in gnome-utils "gnome-search-tool does not find a file in a path containing a hidden directory despite option 'Show hidden and backup files'" [Low,Fix committed]
<YoBoY> bullgard4: you can't, this issue should be fixed in the next release of gnome, but no backport for the release. if you need this patch you can try to apply yourself the patch (complicated) or you can explain in the bug report why this should be backported ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports ) but i don't it's far more complicated ... :]
<YoBoY> (sorry for my english) ¬_¬"
<YoBoY> bug 356787 << confirmed, importance is Low i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356787 in gnome-settings-daemon "Volume control hotkeys don’t work while a popup menu is open in any application" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356787
<BUGabundo_> guud morning
<savvas> does someone know why bug 331306 is linked to "predrag" upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331306 in gimp "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_get()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331306
<savvas> I mean.. what, or better yet who is predrag since it's a name? :P nothing in the explanation overview of the project
<Armag3ddon> hello all
<BUGabundo_> Armag3ddon: hi
<Armag3ddon> anyone i can report a bug to ?
<BUGabundo_> Armag3ddon: whats up?
<Armag3ddon> im cool, listen i have ubuntu 9.04 the beta version is works fine but sometimes the shutdown button works as a restart
<jurism> http://pastebin.com/m37cc52feNo I have soft lockup problem ata_aux process usage is 100%, I can login into ssh but I can not even restart server. Thank You for answers!
<YoBoY> re
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> mvo: could you check out the log in 331280?
<mvo> bdmurray: sure, give me a sec
<mvo> bdmurray: the log looks like magaio is already on jaunty, I will ask him
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, maybe not
<mvo> bdmurray: very inconclusive :/
<mvo> bdmurray: I added a followup comment
<Ampelbein> ping bdmurray: shouldn't bughelper find also private bugs if the user is in the apport-crash-bug-triagers group and a valid launchpad-cookie file is given to it?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: doesn't it?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: at least for me, no it doesn't.
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: can you give a test case?
<Ampelbein> sure. i'll pastebin the clue-file.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146332/
<Ampelbein> this only finds me public bugs
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: this is cookie: .launchpad.net  TRUE    /       TRUE    1268712041      lp      BqdK[...]lYD3rSjEk
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: i invoke with bughelper -p pidgin --cookie=/home/andreas/.lpcookie --format=html --file=/home/andreas/Desktop/pidgin-bughelper.html -m 300000
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: on a call at the moment will look at it soono
<Ampelbein> np
<thekorn> Ampelbein, not sure, but maybe I can help you, which bug should match this clue-file and is not in your result?
<Ampelbein> thekorn: bug 356373 for example.
<ubottu> Bug 356373 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/356373 is private
<thekorn> ok, what's the result of:
<Ampelbein> if it's important: i extracted the cookie using "Export Cookies"-plugin in firefox, then copy the launchpad-line.
<thekorn> bugnumbers -p pidgin -m 300000 --format numbers --cookie <COOKIE>|grep 356373
<Ampelbein> doesn't get shown there either.
<Ampelbein> could there be something wrong with the exported cookie?
<thekorn> Ampelbein, it works for me, so maybe your cookie you extracted is outdated
<thekorn> Ampelbein, you can use your FF cookie directly
<thekorn> no need to extract it
<Ampelbein> thekorn: how that? they are stored in a sqlite database, as far as i can tell.
<thekorn> Ampelbein, bughelper supports such cookies
<Ampelbein> thekorn: woohoo. that works. tyvm!
<thekorn> both types of mozilla cookies are supported: the "old" txt ones and the sqlite ones from FF3
<Ampelbein> thekorn: consider yourself hugged!
<thekorn> juhu :)
<Ampelbein> ;)
<thekorn> Ampelbein, hmm, I don't see how your clue should match this bug 356373
<ubottu> Bug 356373 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/356373 is private
<thekorn> non of the strings you are searching for are in the bugreport + comments
<thekorn> AFAICS
<thekorn> or maybe I'm blind and need new glasses
<Ampelbein> thekorn: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24908012/Stacktrace.txt there is gmarkup.c:2251 (line 3) and purple_core_quit on #11
<Ampelbein> ah, forgot -A
<Ampelbein> so it wouldn't have a chance to find it even if the cookie was valid...
<thekorn> Ampelbein, yes, you forgot -A
<Ampelbein> thekorn: thanks again
<thekorn> no problemo
<railk> in jaunty, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio contains a bug that just made an update fail (for me): it contains the line "start-stop-daemon -p $PIDFILE --stop --retry TERM/3 --oknodo || status=$? " ... the || results in status only begin set when its non-0 -> log_end_msg exists with status 1 -> script "fails" -> update "fails". the correct version is simply to move "status=$?" onto a new line or use ";" instead of "||".
<mrooney> hooray, #ubuntu-bugs-announce is back
<mrooney> bdmurray: is there any room for that channel in the topic?
<james_w> railk: is there a bug report open for this?
<railk> i couldn't see one...
<james_w> please file one
<james_w> while raising it here is appreciated comments on IRC are easily lost if they are not seen by the right people at the right time
<railk> i'm getting timeout errors from launchpad ... i got one before when apport tried to automatically file the bug
<railk> (when the update failed)
<railk> james_w: theres bug #336925, but thats been closed wontfix, but the reasoning for closing it is unrelated to my case...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336925 in pulseaudio "package pulseaudio 0.9.14-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336925
<james_w> railk: I'd open a new bug, that one seems sufficiently different
<mnemo> railk: did you open a new bug? if so, what was the bug number?
<railk> i'm doing it now... :P
<railk> 357201
<railk> i checked https://launchpadlibrarian.net/24923521/pulseaudio_0.9.14-0ubuntu17.diff.gz and it still contains the line i believe to be causint the problem
<mnemo> railk: thanks
<james_w> railk: it's good if you can also give the symptoms in the bug report, as well as what you believe is the cause
<james_w> it means that others can follow your reasoning, and have to spend less time thinking it through
<james_w> obviously providing a fix is very much appreciated :-)
<railk> well the failed upgrade is kinda the only symptom i have :P
<james_w> the log from that would be useful
<railk> i tried to find it
<james_w> /var/log/dist-upgrade if it was update-manager dist-upgrade
<james_w> /var/log/apt/term.log if not
<james_w> (I think)
<mvo> james_w: right
<james_w> presumably if you are correct then "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start" would exhibit the behaviour
<railk> well it wasn't a dist-upgrade... just found it term.log
<railk> among all the otehr stuff like the previously failed dist-upgrade :P
 * james_w -> dinner
<railk> well you'd have to check the result too
<blup> Hello i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 beta and dureing installation the mouse pointer was invisible. After installation the mouse pointer is still invisible and i have to enable the "ctrl" key in order to see where it is. The mouse works great but the pointer is invisible. Any idea about how to fix this?
<mnemo> blup: what graphics card do you have?
<blup> sapphire/ati radeon hd 2600 pro pci-e
<blup> not installed the driver yet anyway
<mnemo> blup: never heard of that issue before... please file a bug on it
<mnemo> and use the "ubuntu-bug" script to file the bug if possible
<mnemo> that way information about your graphics card gets attached to the bug automatically
<blup> i did it useing the "system testing" anyway without the mouse worlking it's so stressing useing the computer
<blup> ubuntu-bug is a gui interface? or have i to open a terminal?
<mnemo> terminal
<mnemo> and run "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<blup> with this report i can't write a message to the developers saying "my mouse pointer is invisible"
<mnemo> blup: you can add stuff to the report
<blup> it just goes in auto and then just let me see the content before send it
<mnemo> blup: you can always edit the bug
<hggdh> and ubuntu-bug <package> is the best option -- all necessary data is usually collected
<hggdh> automagically
<blup> done
<blup> i have to register...ok thanx i hope that the ubutnu team will fix it :)
<blup> Thank you all. bye
<lacqui> is there a way to find out what 'configure' command was used to build a package?
<bdmurray> lacqui: look at the build log - what package is it?
<lacqui> (sorry, computer was taken over by wife)
<lacqui> the package is file-roller, for bug #357257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357257 in nautilus "nautilus crash showing long filename (dup-of: 280484)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280484 in pango1.0 "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOXED()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280484
<lacqui> which is apparently invalid now anyway :P
<pedro_> it's a duplicate of an already known one, which is going to be fixed shortly
<lacqui> but for future reference, how do i get the build log of an installed package?
<maxb> You go to its source package page in launchpad, choose a version, choose a build, and then choose to see the buildlog
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-08
<vimpulse> hi all.  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/94382 (filed in 2007) says that the phrase "Guided - use entire disk" that ubiquity used is unclear.  The phrase it uses instead nowadays is still four words, but different: "Use the entire disk".  The new phrase is still unclear.  Should I file a new bug, or add to the current bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94382 in partman-auto ""Guided - use entire disk" is not clear enough for normal users" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vimpulse> I would like the installer to use the phrase "Erase and use the entire disk" instead.
<vimpulse> crosspasting to ##linux
<vimpulse> never mind.  I decided to add the comment http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/94382/comments/2 and to retitle the bug to ' "Use the entire disk" is unclear; please rename to "Erase and use the entire disk" '.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94382 in partman-auto ""Guided - use entire disk" is not clear enough for normal users" [Medium,Confirmed]
<leoXsys> thurston: Welcome :) Now you can put your question here :)
<thurston> LeoXsys: Thanks, I am about to do that right now :).
<thurston> I am new to ubuntu, in fact a week old. I have downloaded and installed the latest version of Skype. I have noticed how Skype interferes with movie player and also the sound on the laptop. When Skype is running, video playback gets retarted and I lose sound totally. I have played about with different settings but the only remedy is when I quit Skype, then everything returns to normal. I have ubuntu Intrepid running on an "acer T
<thurston> ravelMate 6292".
<dtchen> yeah, that's Skype being crackful
<dtchen> and until Skype has a native PulseAudio backend, things will continue to be crackful
<dtchen> the best that can be done is to configure Skype to use PA for playback and hw:X for capture
<dtchen> (or just drop PA totally and use ALSA only)
<thurston> dtchen: Thank you for your advice, I made a quick change to PA for playback, applied the changes and it seems to have sorted my problem. I will monitor this for a while and will report back soon. Thanks again.
<thurston> leoXsys: thank you again for guiding me here, it seems I have been sorted.
<leoXsys> thurston: One more thing you can switch over from PA to ALSA using asoundconf-gtk, (Just install it from CLI sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk)
<dtchen> leoXsys: asoundconf* is deprecated; we're completely removing it in karmic (and it has been removed in Debian unstable's alsa-utils)
<leoXsys> dtchen: Okk...
<leoXsys> leoXsys: Mostly it's helpful me to switchover between my ALSA / WL USB Headset / PA .
<thurston> leoXsys, dtchen: Clearly then I will no be able to get asoundconf, even if I tried.
<dtchen> thurston: you should not use asoundconf; it will make native ALSA apps route directly through alsa-lib instead of through PulseAudio
<dtchen> thurston: you can rm ~/.asoundrc to work around any changes you've made with asoundconf*
<thekorn> good morning
<methril|work> morning
<TheHobbit> hi
<TheHobbit> There is something I do not understand in the definition of when an attacment can be defined a patch. Should it be something that can just be dropped in the debian/pathces directory?
<thekorn> TheHobbit, I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches has a good definition of a patch in ubuntu
<TheHobbit> thekorn: ok, then the diff I found in the bug I'm loking at is a patch, if it works that is:)
<TheHobbit> I hava another stupid question... unqualified patch numbers (those with just a sharp sign) in debian/changelog refers to debian bugs, right? which is then the right way to indicate that a patch closes a launchpad bug?
<jpds> TheHobbit: (LP: #NNNN). (Closes: #NN) is for Debian.
<TheHobbit> :)
<TheHobbit> hmmm this leads me to think there is something to do in the debian tools for emacs... may be changing them in ubuntu tools, with minor differences..
<TheHobbit> hmmmm I'm sorry, but I have another question... I'm working on a bug in the hugday list. I've verified that the attached diff is realy a patch, transformed it a dpatch patch in the correct directory, modified the changelog and build the new package
<TheHobbit> I've installed it and verified it solves the bug
<TheHobbit> what's next?
<Hobbsee> subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<IntuitiveNipple> Create a debdiff between the current package version and the new version, attach that to the bug, then , I think, you need a Feature Freeze Exception (FFE) request? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: it's unlikely to be a feature...
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought the "is a reasonable fix for an important bug" reason covered it?
<Hobbsee> feature freeze only covers new features.  Bug fixes are totally separate
<Hobbsee> (although the section you just quoted would be a "to fix this bug reasonably, we need to put in this feature")
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple Hobbsee hey
<Hobbsee> hey BUGabundo
<IntuitiveNipple> Hobbsee: Ahhh, that would make more sense
<TheHobbit> hmmm the problem is, I'm not even sure that this bug should be fixed anyway :)
<IntuitiveNipple> So a debdiff to make the change easy and subscribe the appropriate sponsor, then?
<IntuitiveNipple> lol @ TheHobbit ... go on, why?
<Hobbsee> by the sounds of it, it appears that TheHobbit has a debdiff already, as he's made one
<TheHobbit> is 354912, which states that grsync is not in the "right" menu
<TheHobbit> while I'm agree I'm not sure that other people would not disagree
<TheHobbit> and as the "Network" menu is the one chosen by upstream...
<TheHobbit> and, yes Hobbsee I have a debdiff
<IntuitiveNipple> I wish openjdk didn't take so long and so much space to build. I've had to extend the encrypted LVM for /var/ twice so far!
<IntuitiveNipple> I suspect /var/cache/ is going to be moved to it's own unencrypted LV
<TheHobbit> hmmm I must go, anyhow, I posted the debdiff and set the status to confirmed, I hope this is enough,,, (I also signaled it closed on the HugDay list..)
<TheHobbit> see you
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> I would like for bug 357719 to be marked wishlist. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357719 in gnome-power-manager "GPM should have user profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357719
<Hobbsee> (done)
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: thanks
<BUGabundo> I really should apply to bug control team....
<BUGabundo> but then ppl would pick on every little bit of stress I put in my words
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> hey pedro_ that was fast
<pedro_> hola BUGabundo, yeap, just remember to set enhancement as a severity for upstream wishlist items :-)
<BUGabundo> I did choose improvement
<BUGabundo> guess != enhancement
<hggdh> pedro_,  ping
<pedro_> hggdh: hello
<pedro_> Ubuntu QA Meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~9 minutes
<YoBoY> hi
<mdz> bdmurray: was it you who was working on an apport hook for alsa-info?
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: hey! you have been missing !! eeh
<bdmurray> mdz: no, I haven't done any work on that.  ogasawara and I were talking about separating sound bugs from kernel bugs and having a hook for alsa-driver.
<mdz> bdmurray: I was talking with someone about it and can't remember who it was
<bdmurray> mdz: the hook would have to be for a separate package (than linux) correct?
<mdz> bdmurray: actually I would like to add it to hookutils and use it in any sound-related package
<bdmurray> mdz: ah, that makes sense.
<mdz> bdmurray: heh, I just checked and realized I already implemented it
<mdz> it's just that no package uses it yet
<mdz> bdmurray: hookutils.attach_alsa(report)
<bdmurray> mdz: ah great!  I'll work on getting some packages set up with it then
<mdz> bdmurray: I'll do alsa-driver
<mdz> bdmurray:   Uploading alsa-driver_1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8_source.changes: done.
<mdz> bdmurray: this should make it possible to (e.g. for kernel bugs) run apport-collect -p alsa-base NNNNNN
<bdmurray> mdz: You can add random package info to an existing bug?
<mdz> bdmurray: yes!  bug 333875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333875 in apport "apport-collect: provide a package name override" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333875
<mdz> bdmurray: spread the word
<bdmurray> mdz: will do thanks for that information!
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: missing? only today :D lot of work
<BUGabundo> ahh nice to see you back!
<mdz> bdmurray: I've also committed to apport (revision 1379) a new function, hookutils.attach_relevant_packages() which attaches version info for a set of packages (I saw this code duplicated in several hooks)
<sbeattie> mdz: yay! I duplicated that code in a few places.
<mdz> sbeattie: it should go in the next time pitti makes a release
<mdz> bdmurray: I didn't realize there was no pulseaudio hook yet, I'll whip one up
<mdz> bdmurray: I'm thinking attach_alsa + recent_syslog for pulseaudio.  anything else you think would be good?
<mdz> bdmurray: I bet we could get a lot more good stuff with pulseaudio-utils, but that's not installed by default
<dtchen> if attach_alsa does not include everything that alsa-info does, we'll still have to ask for alsa-info.
<dtchen> something that alsa-info currently doesn't grab that would be useful is dmesg (filtered for codec messages) and /proc/interrupts
<dtchen> some things*
<mdz> dtchen: I went line-by-line through alsa-info.sh and included everything which made sense
<dtchen> i'll look at it later and make additions as necessary
<mdz> dtchen: I skipped basic things like version numbers because apport does those all by default
<dtchen> oh, and we need fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq* [...]
<mdz> dtchen: one thing I left out was alsactl -f - store
<mdz> dtchen: that seemed redundant with the amixer output.  is there some subtle difference I missed?
<dtchen> mdz: no, that should be fine
<mdz>     report['AlsaDevicesInUse'] = command_output(
<mdz>         ['fuser','-v'] + glob.glob('/dev/dsp*')
<mdz>             + glob.glob('/dev/snd/*')
<mdz>             + glob.glob('/dev/seq*') )
<mdz> should do the trick
<mdz> I'll add that to attach_alsa
<dtchen> slight problem: it returns nothing useful as an privileged user.
<dtchen> sorry, unprivileged
<mdz> dtchen: it finds my own processes OK
<mdz> perseus:[~] fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<mdz>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<mdz> /dev/snd/controlC0:  mdz        3799 F.... mixer_applet2
<mdz> it may not see pulseaudio since that runs with some privileges I believe
<dtchen> right, and those apps are the ones that "cause problems"
<mdz> we don't currently have access to elevated privs in this context, but I'll add it anyway and we can improve it later
<dtchen> ok
<mdz> dtchen: bzr commit -m 'apport/hookutils.py: Add fuser info and dmesg to attach_alsa'
<mdz> dtchen: do you have any suggestions for things to add to pulseaudio beyond attach_alsa and syslog?
<dtchen> mdz: /etc/default/pulseaudio, /etc/pulse/default.pa, and /etc/pulse/client.conf
<mdz> dtchen: those are conffiles, so apport will get them automatically iff they're modified from the defaults
<dtchen> mdz: ah, ok
<dtchen> mdz: no, i think that covers it. ~/.pulse* really is only useful in special cases.
<mdz> dtchen: ok, thanks
<mdz> I'll upload pulseaudio with a hook shortly
<mdz> bdmurray,dtchen: bug 357913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357913 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio would benefit from an apport hook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357913
<bdmurray> mdz: How does PciMultimedia get generated?
<mdz> bdmurray:     report['PciMultimedia'] = pci_devices(PCI_MULTIMEDIA)
<mdz> bdmurray: pci_devices uses lspci to find all of the devices with a certain PCI class
<bdmurray> mdz: it seems like xorg might benefit from using that
<bdmurray> it currently grabs all of lspci
<mdz> bdmurray: yes, I'm surprised it doesn't already use that
<bdmurray> mdz: I think they were written before the convenience functions
<mdz> bdmurray: it should use pci_devices(PCI_DISPLAY)
<bdmurray> mdz: looking at the compiz one it makes more sense to me to remove attach_hardware and add pci_devices(PCI_DISPLAY).  Do you think so?
<maco> mdz: dan says he's missing the /proc/asound/card/Codec stuff from alsa-info.sh in the apport-bug that was just reported. he says unless it's just lag between uploading, he needs the codec info to be added to the apport alsa hooks
<bdmurray> I didn't see it either
<maco> he said for AC97 and A...um...something else...crap I can't type and listen at the same time
<mdz> maco: which bug?
<maco> i dont know, he hung up
<bdmurray> mdz: your sample pulseaudio one
<maco> yeah thats the impression i got
<mdz> maco: it includes the entire contents of /proc/asound/cards
<mdz> oh, no it doesn't
<mdz> then again, I don't see why it would be needed either
<maco> codec info's really important
<mdz> maco: if you/he can let me know exactly what he wants in there, I can add it easily
<maco>  i think it'd be /proc/asound/card*/Codec*
<mdz> maco: those are directories; what should I pull out of there?
<mdz> /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0
<mdz> /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs
<mdz> /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<maco> ac97 makes them into directories? lemme check alsa-info.sh. i only have intel to look at here
<bdmurray> mdz: #Check for HDA-Intel cards codec#*
<bdmurray> cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#* > /tmp/alsainfo/alsa-hda-intel.tmp 2> /dev/null
<bdmurray> from alsa-info.sh
<maco> thanks
<bdmurray> and then
<bdmurray> cat /proc/asound/card*/codec97\#0/ac97\#0-0
<bdmurray> cat /proc/asound/card*/codec97\#0/ac97\#0-0+regs
<maco> mdz: i dont know anything about ac97, but at least in the hda category, codec's important in the way that can determine what hardware you should or shouldn't buy. sigmatel and realtek (hey great, both my laptops) are ones dan says are often problematic
<calc> maco: just means you need to write the quirks for your system, its not too hard :)
<mdz> bdmurray,maco: ok, thanks
<mdz> pulseaudio takes ages to build
<mrooney> can someone remind me what we do for a bug like bug 357877?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357877 in ubuntu "resuming from suspend on Dell Studio 15 does not work in Jaunty - regression; worked in Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357877
<mrooney> that needs like 4 tags, doesn't it?
<mrooney> regression-potential, suspend, resume, dell?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: ?
<mrooney> thanks :) I think the package is also linux for those
<bdmurray> mrooney: a whole new bug report would probably be best I'm surprised apport didn't catch it
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah I have seen some seemingly automated suspend resume issues, how does that work?
<bdmurray> there is an apportcheckresume script
<jgoguen> bug 261595 should be set to High because of the data loss/corruption potential right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261595 in thunderbird "Thunderbird corrupts Mailbox when hd is full" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261595
<bdmurray> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting/ has full details
<maco> calc: yeah i know
<maco> calc: that's what dan was teaching me about last summer
<bdmurray> mrooney: so they should run that script to get the higher quality bug report
<calc> maco: ah
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, shall I just link to that, asking them to run that, incomplete the bug, and invalidate it if they post a link to the new bug?
<bdmurray> mrooney: sounds great
<mrooney> also is this a dupe? bug 357928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357928 in ubuntu "HPLIPC doesn't use the new style for notifications " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357928
<mrooney> something about printing using notify-osd sounds familiar
<maco> dont forget there are two printing systems installed by default
<maco> there's that cups configuration thing from fedora too
<maco> (that one's notifications seem to work fine, by way, though i think it ought to say "$file has been sent to the printer" instead of "$file has been printed" since it displays long before the printer even responds, let alone finishes)
<mrooney> bdmurray: is there any way to investigate why apport didn't catch that suspend issue?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I don't know specifically but would check with the kernel team
<mdz> bdmurray,maco: bzr commit -m 'apport/hookutils.py: Add codec info to attach_alsa'
<mdz> dtchen: I must have overlooked that, but it'll be there with the next apport upload
<javito> hi
<ausimage> hello I believe bug 320393 is not related to the remote desktop server perse...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320393 in xrdp "keyboard unusable after logging in" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320393
<ausimage> That aludes xrdp and I have the same bug in tightvncserver
<ausimage> does anyone know what package in gnome it should go against instead?
<ausimage> the workaround is turning off /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/keyboard
<ausimage> and I could not believe the bug was incomplete either :/
<ausimage> just cause there was no backtrace
<ausimage> the bug here does not generate a crash... just a miscommunication :/
<ausimage> IMHO
<jgoguen> bug 261595, this should be set to High because of data loss/corruption potential?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261595 in thunderbird "Thunderbird corrupts Mailbox when hd is full" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261595
 * ausimage spies that Jaunty is now RC :)
<ausimage> at least that is what the change logs indicate
<ausimage> oops wrong channel :S
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-09
<bdmurray> jgoguen: doesn't everything lose data when you hd is full?
<bdmurray> jgoguen: okay, I read the report ;-)
<jgoguen> bdmurray: not everything gets data corruption when the HDD is full though, and the interactive things should allow you to save elsewhere
<jgoguen> bdmurray: admittedly, thunderbird isn't interactive that way :) and I don't know what else it could do for POP3...
<bdmurray> it'd be good to test it in Jaunty
<jgoguen> bdmurray: ok...do you think High is right then?  When I get a chance, I'll create a Thunderbird profile on a nearly-full partition and see if I can reproduce
<bdmurray> jgoguen: yes, at least high
<jgoguen> Critical if it still exists?
<bdmurray> jgoguen: perhaps
<jgoguen> bdmurray: ok...I'm going to an exam in a bit, I'll come ask about it once I get a chance to test and see just what happens
<bdmurray> jgoguen: oh, if its not fixed upstream its unlikely to be fixed in Jaunty ;-)
 * jgoguen looks again
<jgoguen> heh :)
<jgoguen> wonder if it's been fixed in Thunderbird 3 since Jan 11...I've seen at least one other bug, either there or in GNOME, that's fixed but not marked fixed
<bdmurray> Yeah, it would be good to know for sure
<jgoguen> is there a PPA for Thunderbird 3 builds?  it's failing for me right now, apparently GCC doesn't follow the C++ standard for temporary object destruction...
<jgoguen> as of gcc-4.3
<bdmurray> The mozillateam does not have one
<jgoguen> ok...I have to run now, either late tonight when I get home or sometime tomorrow I'll install gcc 4.2 and compile Thunderbird 3 and test
<bdmurray> Does anybody hear the logout sound? bug 253763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253763 in pulseaudio "Schedule pulseaudio to terminate last at logout. Logout sound doesn't... sound" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253763
<dtchen> i thought a decision was made to not play any logout sound
<dtchen> IIRC, part of the TearDown spec?
<bdmurray> I don't see anything in that spec
<dtchen> bdmurray: i don't know offhand if the logout sound is *supposed* to be played. perhaps one of keybuk, pitti, or mdz would know.
<YoBoY> good morning
<davmor2> Guys is there anywhere special to report translation bug to or is it just on the normal ubuntu bug tracker
<YoBoY> davmor2: better to go to the translation page of the package to make your proposition of correction and send a mail to the maintener of the translation
<davmor2> YoBoY: thanks
<efraser> Hello guys
<efraser> I've got a bug when using dual head DVI on a dell docking station with a Dell Lattitude E4300, but I'm not sure what to file the bug against.
<efraser> Or to search against.
<efraser> Basically xrandr is messing up when it configures the monitors when you login.
<efraser> nm, I've found the guides on reporting bugs.
<YoBoY> efraser: hi, you can beggin your jorney by reading this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<efraser> cheers, that's what I'm doing :)
<james_w> it's bug day today people! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090409
<james_w> feel free to ask about anything you are unsure about how to deal with
<james_w> the idea today is to do two things, remove the "patch" flag from attachments that aren't patches so the flag becomes more useful
<james_w> and to move the patches that are there closer to being integrated in to the package, so that we can fix bugs or add features.
<efraser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/358315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358315 in xorg "[jaunty] intel xrandr dual head auto config only configures part of one screen on Dell Lattitude E4300" [Undecided,New]
<efraser> Yeah, thats me.
<efraser> I'm not troubled by the bug really, but it has been there since I started using Jaunty, so I figure I should report it before jaunty goes live.
<miki4242> hi all, should a debdiff always include a new changelog entry describing the fix?
<miki4242> example in Bugs/Patches on wiki doesn't have one
<TheHobbit> hi
<TheHobbit> I'm working on bug 321688. The bug could be better solved by upgrading the package to the new upstream release, should I?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321688 in liblocale-maketext-lexicon-perl "Broken argument parsing in Lexicon::import()." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321688
<TheHobbit> hmmm I need some clarification on policy.... The bug I'm hugging now is solved upstream in a new release. Moreover, jaunty already has the new release solving the bug, thus the problem only stays for intrepid...
<TheHobbit> what is the right thing to do? bring the new release in intrepid or patch the old one?
<james_w> miki4242: a debdiff should generally, yes
<miki4242> thanks
<james_w> miki4242: it's not usually crucial, but having it makes proper attribution easier
<miki4242> ok.
<james_w> TheHobbit: hi, I don't see the reference in the upstream changelog, which version fixes it?
<miki4242> after lunch i'll work on espeak/portaudio bugs which are quite a problem for accessible ubuntu. any help greatly appreciated.
<TheHobbit> james_w: I did not download all the releases, but 0.77 has it cleaned... The fact that is not in the changelog does not surprise me...
<james_w> why's that?
<TheHobbit> is such a blunder, I wouldn't like to have it remembered each time someone opens the changelog:D
<james_w> ok, I see it now
<james_w> so, as this is fixed in Jaunty it should be marked "Fix Released"
<TheHobbit> ok, but what for intrepid?
<james_w> but we know this affects Intrepid, so we should decide whether it is appropriate to fix there
<james_w> we need to weigh up the impact of the problem, against the potential for regression
<TheHobbit> ok, I just found it
<TheHobbit> is solved in release 0.67 of the upstream package
<james_w> cool, thanks
<TheHobbit> that is just the release after the one that is in intrepid
<TheHobbit> I do not think that upgrading to 0.67 should pose any regression problems... just a sec
<james_w> there seems to be little potential for regression, except that something may be relying on the fact that it only accepts odd numbers of arguments
<james_w> we can check what packages depend on that one using "apt-cache rdepends"
<james_w> so there are a few
<TheHobbit> yes, so there are... I'm looking for changes in the 0.67 wrt 0.66
<TheHobbit> hu?
<TheHobbit> in the 0.66 version on cpan there is no bug!!!!
<TheHobbit> either the developper put on cpan two 0.66 versions, or the matainer had a problem somewhere
<james_w> I can't see it in the Intrepid version either
<TheHobbit> mee too, I'm sorry, I was wrong
<TheHobbit> :(
<james_w> it was fixed in ubuntu with the upload of 0.62-1
<TheHobbit> yes, i saw
<TheHobbit> i'm correctin my blunder
<james_w> dapper, gutsy and hardy are then affected, but nothing after
<TheHobbit> thus? should be 'confirmed'?
<james_w> nope, still "Fix Released"
<james_w> the status tracks the development release
<james_w> we can add a bug task for earlier releases if we want to fix it there
<TheHobbit> hmmm
<TheHobbit> if someone ask for it...
<TheHobbit> I'm closing it on the hugday page too
<TheHobbit> well, a closed bug before lunch, and after I'll tag another;)
<TheHobbit> at least being unemployed will produce something
<TheHobbit> see you later
<TheHobbit> hi
<TheHobbit> I'm looking into bug 176862, proble is: the patch attached is a diff against the whole tree, almost a debdiff, for a old release of the package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176862 in gworldclock "unsorted country list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176862
<TheHobbit> moreover the package has no patches for now, so I should choose a patch handler (I'm only familiar with dpatch,,,,)
<james_w> TheHobbit: that patch appears to be a debdiff to me
<TheHobbit> yes, but against an old release
<james_w> when there is no patch system already then we typically do not add one for packages which originate from Debian
<james_w> ah
<TheHobbit> moreover, I thought that patches should be in the debian/patches, not idden in the diff.gz
<TheHobbit> +h
<james_w> that's what I was saying
<TheHobbit> I have some doubt about the patch, by the way....
<james_w> if there is no patch system already then we don't generally add one, as that can cause issues with merging from Debian
<TheHobbit> it solves the proiblem yes
<james_w> so in this case it would be ok
<TheHobbit> but only for english speaking people:D
<james_w> also, it's only a tiny bit old, so it should be easy to update it to apply to the new version
<james_w> heh :-)
<TheHobbit> yes it is easy, just modify the files :)
<TheHobbit> debian has a related bug, #167339
<TheHobbit> which asks for displaying the country codes too
<TheHobbit> anyhow, I can adapt the patch and upload a debdiff against current release
<TheHobbit> should I?
<james_w> that would be great
<james_w> also, if you could forward it to Debian it would be even better
<james_w> it appears the author is also the Debian maintainer, so it's two birds with one stone doing that
<TheHobbit> what? the debdiff or the bug report? or both?
<james_w> both please
<TheHobbit> hmmm I'll be back for direction about how to do it...
<james_w> plus, adding the note about the sponsors to the Ubuntu bug so that the reporter might know about that next time would be triple good
<TheHobbit> who's the sponsor?
<hggdh> what should be done on patches that change Makefile.am?
<james_w> TheHobbit: the sponsors team
<james_w> ah, I thought that was on the Bugs/Patches page
<james_w> hggdh: they are tricky. It sometimes depends on the package
<james_w> hggdh: generally though a sponsor should be able to do the necessary things with it, as it is often easier for them to do it themselves than review a patch that includes autotools changes.
<TheHobbit> you mean subscribing the ubuntu-(main|universe)-sponsors to the bug james_w ?
<hggdh> james_w, yes... I would really not need to run autotools in the build
<james_w> hggdh: mentioning that "Makefile.am" is changed along with the patch would be good though
<james_w> hggdh: plus, check debian/rules, some packages already run it there
<hggdh> james_w, thanks
<james_w> TheHobbit: yeah, but also add a comment explaining that that is what you are doing, and that if they attach a patch they should do the same thing
<TheHobbit> I'll do it...
<james_w> thank you
<TheHobbit> is universe by the way in this case
<TheHobbit> I'll be back
<TheHobbit> hu..... being an ubuntu patch, should I change debian/control too?
<savvas> TheHobbit: update-maintainer usually does the trick :)
<TheHobbit> savvas: thanks...
<savvas> np
<TheHobbit> sorry, but I'm new to this game:D
<TheHobbit> hmmm something does not work as expected...
<TheHobbit> must dwell a litle bit deeper
<TheHobbit> apparently the patch is not enough.... :s
 * TheHobbit kicks himself in the ass.... stupid stupid stupid:D
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<TheHobbit> ok, now I have the right debdiff... I'm going to do the amministrative work, only I would like to know how to notify debian (And upstream being the same...)
<TheHobbit> by the way....
<TheHobbit> having posted a debdiff, should I set the status to fix-released or something? Or should it stay 'confirmed'?
<james_w> confirmed is fine
<james_w> having the sponsors subscribed is the important bit
<TheHobbit> that's done
<james_w> and not closing the bug, so "Fix Released" would actually be bad
<james_w> cool :-)
<TheHobbit> now about notifying upstream...?
<james_w> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs should help with forwarding to Debian
<TheHobbit> reading it....
<TheHobbit> just a question.... when it is said that the debdiff generated by submittodebian can be edited, is to remove specific ubuntu things? Like the update-mainatiner thing?
<james_w> exactly
<bdmurray> james_w: How's it going?
<james_w> hey bdmurray
<james_w> pretty good, how are you?
<bdmurray> good, I was looking at bug 176862 which TheHobbit was working and part of the changelog has been modified is that alright?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176862 in gworldclock "unsorted country list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176862
<TheHobbit> bdmurray: modified by me you mean?
<bdmurray> TheHobbit: yeah the removed obsolete variables from changelog bit
<TheHobbit> hu....
<TheHobbit> that was the Local variable part
<TheHobbit> I could add them again...
<TheHobbit> :)
<bdmurray> TheHobbit: right, I'm not sure modifying the changelog is the right thing to do and wanted to check w/ someone else
<bdmurray> I mean its not worth carrying a diff from Debian for
<TheHobbit> I was asking myself the same thing...
<TheHobbit> bdmurray: I'll wait to notify upstream then....
<TheHobbit> these variables are mode setting for some text editor or other I think
<bdmurray> james_w: ?
<james_w> yeah, harmless, but discouraged
<james_w> if there's no effect on the package then it's not worth diverging from Debian
<TheHobbit> thus I'm back to generate a debdiff then..
<TheHobbit> ok, learning is made through doing the wrong thing and starting over
<TheHobbit> as my grandmother was fond to say
<james_w> indeed :-)
<exosyst> Can anyone verify some odd behaviour after the last intrepid update?
<bdmurray> james_w: once he's got that done what do we need to do to get it in?
<james_w> at the moment it would need motu-release approval
<thekorn> woohoo, happy hugday everybody ;)
<TheHobbit> ok, now the debdiff is minimal........
<TheHobbit> should I notify upstream?
<TheHobbit> james_w: ?
<TheHobbit> must go...
<bdmurray> TheHobbit: Thanks for helping out!
<TheHobbit> bdmurray: no problem:)
<TheHobbit> 'till next week I've time
<bdmurray> james_w: I've a question about the patch tagging guidelines
<james_w> shoot
<bdmurray> So in a dpatch patch it says:
<bdmurray> ## All lines beginning with `## DP:' are a description of the patch.
<bdmurray> So is ## DP: Ubuntu: url appropriate?
<james_w> I think so, yes
<bdmurray> james_w: okay, I wasn't sure if it was redundant.  Is there somebody else to checkw with I'd like to update the wiki page too
<james_w> bdmurray: I'm not sure that there is
<james_w> I think the DP: lines are there to mark the description so that tools could parse them out
<james_w> I don't see why the links shouldn't be part of the description, their valuable information
<bdmurray> My question was whether or not is should be ## DP: Ubuntu: url vs ## Ubuntu: url
<james_w> yeah
<bdmurray> Can anybody recreate bug 346474?  I can't on Jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346474 in imagemagick "ImageMagick interprets PGM header incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346474
<Pici> bdmurray: I cannot either.
<bdmurray> okay the source code looks a bit different too
<HammerHead66> can anyone help me with the BugDay/Tools this is my first time and I'm vary new to Linux
<HammerHead66> I get this error when installing it E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-qa-tools
<bdmurray> HammerHead66: what release are you on?
<HammerHead66> 8.04 64bit Gnome
<bdmurray> And where did you find the bugday tools?
<HammerHead66> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Tools       ran it in terminal   "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-qa-tools"
<bdmurray> ah, okay ubuntu-qa-tools is only available in Jaunty
<HammerHead66> lol ok that's why it won't work.
<HammerHead66> so those tools are only for jaunty do they have any tolls for 8.04?
<HammerHead66> *tools
<bdmurray> the tools will work in Hardy its just a bit harder to set them up
<HammerHead66> ﻿bdmurray: I'll try if your willing to help me
<bdmurray> HammerHead66: You don't really *need* the tools to particpate your time might be better spent participating rather than setting up tools.
<HammerHead66> ok
<efefppo> Has the google calendar bug in evoluition been fixed?
<bdmurray> Can anybody recreate bug 342332?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342332 in vlc "vlc crashes with SIGABRT at startup or when "Show Playlist" is clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342332
<bdmurray> I'm having a hard time of it
<imachine> helllo!
<imachine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147849/ <-nvidia 71 fails to build @ 8.10
<imachine> any ideas?
<HammerHead66> ﻿imachine: see im
<imachine> HammerHead66, that was a bunch of bloat I couldn't see through sorry
<imachine> irssi doesn't autocreate chat windows for me
<imachine> HammerHead66, also, I don't think it has to do with any of that. it looks upstream.
<imachine> first it couldn't find semaphore.h (looked in asm/), I symlinked it from linux/
<imachine> then it just failed
<imachine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147849/
<imachine> like this
<HammerHead66>  ﻿imachine:    ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid."; this is the error you are getting so it has to do with drivers... at lest that's what I think. But I may be wrong
<imachine> HammerHead66, you get that with every driver build through DKMS, at least with the other ones that work noprobs.
<imachine> it's a standard error one can somewhat ignore.
<HammerHead66> I don't have it on mine
<imachine> nvidia setup just seems to be overly cautious.
<imachine> explain
<imachine> what version of nvidia do you run?
<HammerHead66> did you try what I im you?
<imachine> send it again please
<imachine> it went out all rubbish since irssi doesn't auto-open im windows here for me.
<imachine> I've opened a query now
<imachine> right
<imachine> :-)
<imachine> dude what you wrote is for ati
<imachine> what the hel
<HammerHead66> did it work?
<imachine> it's for another card.
<HammerHead66> it will work for all cards
 * imachine fails
<imachine> riiight;
<imachine> anyone else?
<HammerHead66> if you don't try it your just showing how much you don't want to  try something that someone is giving you that will work I hope you get it all worked out
<imachine> cheers
<IntuitiveNipple> imachine: just looked at your original pastebin report. Where did the dkms package come from?
<imachine> IntuitiveNipple, apt
<imachine> IntuitiveNipple, it's standard package from apt.
<imachine> 8,10
<imachine> IntuitiveNipple, I did dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-71-kernel-source or whatever it's called
<imachine> and during dkms module build, it failed.
<imachine> I think it's upstream, since it fails to build with nvidia-installer with .run file from NVIDIA.com
<imachine> I can provide that debug as well
<imachine> but not now since that pc is off and people sleep in the same room it's in
<IntuitiveNipple> imachine: There are plenty of reports about that issue from a Google search. It seems the problem is the kernel changed the definition of some functions and Nvidia didn't update some driver packages
<imachine> yes, very likely
<imachine> like I said, it's upstream 99$
<imachine> 99%
<imachine> tho, it's a bug nonetheless and should be reported, so that it at least gets marked as upstream/won't fix
<imachine> :-)
<imachine> I'll browse laucnhpad later for it; the bigger problem is that nvidia 96 which should work is broken.
<imachine> it displays RGB not as RGB but as GBR
<imachine> ;p
<IntuitiveNipple> This may help: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120971
<IntuitiveNipple> what video chip-set is that?
<imachine> gf3 ti
<IntuitiveNipple> 96.x.x displays as GBR?
<imachine> yes
<imachine> on DVI
<imachine> works fine on VGA
<imachine> it's a known issue
<imachine> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106496
<imachine> that's what I have
<imachine> seems it's not just GF3
<imachine> I'd gladly use 71x
<imachine> but they fail to build :)
<IntuitiveNipple> What's connected to the DVI?
<imachine> a monitor
<imachine> 20" dell
<imachine> works fine on window$
<imachine> works fine with nv on linux
<IntuitiveNipple> I was wondering if the nvidia xorg.conf EDID over-rides might help so you can set the parameters manually
<imachine> what might help me is turning off VGA
<IntuitiveNipple> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.11/README/appendix-d.html
<imachine> because I think it's the fact that the card falsly keeps both outputs on, and therefore corruption comes up
<IntuitiveNipple> There's an IgnoreDisplayDevices option that may help
<IntuitiveNipple> also possibly ExactModeTimingsDVI if you over-ride EDID
<imachine> its not EDID, I think
<imachine> there's no errors in xorg.0.log
<imachine> it used to work on older drivers
<imachine> and if I killed and restarted X a few times, it worked fine
<imachine> so I'm guessing it's some nasty nvidia issue that makes it pick up both outputs at once.
<IntuitiveNipple> From what I've read though, the driver is not using the provided EDID info correctly, so over-riding it could help
<imachine> and it should not.
<imachine> I'll check it out later tomorrow, thanks
<imachine> it's tomorrow in 20 minutes over here anyway
<imachine> and I guess I should be off
<imachine> so lates! and thanks for the hints.
<imachine> I'll report back later
<IntuitiveNipple> the other one is ModeValidation
<desavel> hi all
<BUGabundo> desavel: ehy
<desavel> what is Ubuntu?
<desavel> hm.........I feel myself lonely
<BUGabundo> humm
<bdmurray> Wooo, found a fixed bug
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-10
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: i tell ya, that update notifier bug list is vicious
<YoBoY> good morning
<deepspring> I found a bug in Python 2.6 on Ubuntu 9.04... do I discuss it here?
<persia> Yes.
<deepspring> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7046504
<deepspring> persia, cut and paste
<deepspring> :p
<persia> But it's best practice to file the bugs in launchpad, rather than as forums articles :)
<deepspring> ok
<deepspring> was trying to find a way around the problem
<geser> what's the exact problem? /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages is listed in sys.path for python2.6
<geser> if you want to install to /usr then that's should be done through a package, so it seems to be sane to force /usr/local
<geser> packages use "setup.py install --install-layout=deb" to get it installed to /usr
<deepspring> forcing that /usr/local results in packages being installed to /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages  which is ignored by python 2.6
<geser> so the problem only exists when --prefix=/usr/local is used?
<deepspring> yes
<persia> And it's only looking at dist-packages
<deepspring> pretty much
<deepspring> want me to paste sys.path
<andol> deepspring: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/350016/comments/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/350016/+text)
<geser> IIRC /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages is used by a locally installed python2.6
<deepspring> well this is the python package that came with 9.04
<geser> so I don't know what's the correct behaviour with --prefix=/usr/local
<geser> doko: any comment on this? ^^
<deepspring> I've been trying to work around it.. but nothing I've tried works
<persia> andol, Thanks: that's exactly the most relevant comment :)
<deepspring> other than testing for 'Ubuntu' and '9.04' and adjusting prefixes to suit
<geser> deepspring: does the application work when installed with --prefix=/usr and Ubuntu's python2.6?
<persia> deepspring, geser Read andol's link.
<andol> deepspring: Which problem are you trying to work around? When installing thru a package or as a upstream source package?
<deepspring> when installing a package locally (the package is still being developed, no debs made yet)
<deepspring> python setup.py install
<andol> deepspring: Yes, then the link I gave you earlier is relevant :)
<savvas> "python setup.py -n install --prefix=/usr" shows the same thing
<savvas> copying build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.6/supybot/plugins/Web/test.py -> /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/supybot/plugins/Web
<savvas> I guess it needs that install-layout :)
<savvas> but that's local for debian, isn't it?
<deepspring> no idea
<savvas> I mean a local parameter
<savvas> "python setup.py -n install --prefix=/usr/local --install-layout=deb"
<savvas> copying build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.6/supybot/plugins/Web/test.py -> /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/supybot/plugins/Web
<deepspring> not very backwards compatible
<andol> savvas: Actually, --prefix & --install-deb are mutually exclusive in 9.04. You might want to use --root instead.
<andol> savvas: See bug #345086 as an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345086 in rdiff-backup "rdiff-backup installed in /usr/local/" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345086
<savvas> andol: thanks :)
<deepspring> ok... so I'm going to need to test for the existence of dist-packages and make a symlink to site-packages when forcing a prefix of /usr/local
<deepspring> this is going to be fun
 * deepspring scratches head
<geser> why?
<geser> site-packages is only for local python installations and dist-packages for the system python
<deepspring> site-packages gets ignored in 2.6
<geser> only for the system python2.6
<geser> if somebody installs python 2.6 manually (from the tar.gz) it will use site-packages
<deepspring> I'm not installing python, only an application, using the default python installed with Ubuntu 9.04
<geser> then you app should get installed to dist-packages so it can be used with python2.6 (from 9.04)
<deepspring> yes.. but I also want it to be backwards compatible
<deepspring> with 2.5
<andol> deepspring: Well, I'm not really a Python person, but shouldn't it be possible to do some kind of version checking in the install script?
<geser> "python2.5 setup.py install" will install it to python2.5/site-packages
<deepspring> adol, yes its pretty easy
<deepspring> geser, its the path to the ui data (glade files) I'm more concerned about... in that thread I linked, I gave an example of the install script I'm using
<deepspring> I have to have static paths for Glade files
<geser> ah, I slowly begin to understand where your problem exactly is
<deepspring> yus...
<deepspring> the only fix I have for it at the moment, is using platform.dist() to get the OS details and adjusting the prefixes to suit
<geser> what I don't understand is why you want to install to /usr and not /usr/local as the later one is for locally installed apps
<deepspring> yeah I know
<andol> Well, I think I'll leave this discussion to those of you who actually know and use Python :) Myself I only happend to have a couple of related bug report in myself head.
<deepspring> Ubuntu 8.10 and earlier though default to /usr
<deepspring> I'll reinstall 8.10 under VirtualBox and try to find a common ground I guess
<geser> what about checking both locations? as it should be possible to install to /usr/local with python2.5 too
<deepspring> should be... I'll have to reinstall 8.10 under a VM to find out (I have only one machine)
<deepspring> I'm trying to adjust for forward compatibility as well as backward
<deepspring> so far I'm failing
<thekorn> soory, did not read the complete log yet, but what about using   pkg_resources.resource_filename() to find the glade file in your script
<deepspring> glade file is located outside of the python search path
<deepspring> I guess I'll have to merge it back in
<deepspring> ok I think I have solution around it... thanks thekorn search for that brought up a possibility
<deepspring> it means adjusting the package layout a bit though, and I will have to rethink the automatic desktop file creation :/
<deepspring> ok that aint working
<deepspring> I give up... I'm guessing there is no way to have a backwards compatible program with 2.6
<deepspring> found a solution
<deepspring> its a hack of a solution, but a solution
<deepspring> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7047097&postcount=4
<deepspring> end of problem
<deepspring> if it breaks it breaks
<miki4242> hi all, just found this: http://patch-tracking.debian.net/
<miki4242> not yet in any wiki, only one changelog
<miki4242> wiki = Ubuntu wiki
<cowbellemoo> Hyia, I'm new to bug work and I just got started improving reports on launchpad.  A few of the ones I've subscribed to don't show up for me on my profile page.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<cowbellemoo> (one's status is invalid, the other is a dupe...does LP only show 'valid' bugs on your profile page?)
<savvas> cowbellemoo: probably
<savvas> I think yes :)
<savvas> if a bug is invalid or a dupe it's hidden from bug searching as well
<savvas> (unless you're in advanced search, I think there's an option for dupes and such)
<cowbellemoo> Ah, I guess that makes sense to keep things free of clutter
<savvas> yep
<savvas> still, you got your karma points :)
<savvas> thank you for helping out!!
<cowbellemoo> ha, yeah I'm saving up to buy the fake moustache behind the counter.  :D
<savvas> cowbellemoo: if you make that a brainstorm idea, I'll support you :P
<cowbellemoo> hehe!
<andresmujica> ping dtchen
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is there a module for an SAA7130?  I've no pci id
 * bdmurray hits head
<bdmurray> Kernel driver in use: saa7134
<bdmurray> I guess that answers that
<ogasawara> heh
<BUGabundo1> do you guys have any recent reports of system crashs and kernel panics??
<BUGabundo1> I got 2 in under 24h, when this system never even had one in over 14 months
<BUGabundo1> using ext3 and NV, not stuff like ext4 or intel card, that are known to be a bit more buggy
<BUGabundo1> :(
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: any thing ?
<hggdh> er... any matches in LP?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: Do you an easy way to do a dist upgrade?  bug 358893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358893 in update-manager "Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Upgrade crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358893
<bdmurray> That's the 2nd one I've seen regarding partner and mismatches
<sbeattie> bdmurray: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/9.04-upgrade/kubuntu-8.04-to-9.04-beta-upgrade
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: too broad search
<hggdh> ugh
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: searching for kernel panic won't help me much
<BUGabundo1> can't set a time frame for just last week jaunty
<BUGabundo1> apt-listchanges doesn't show anything serious (kernel, nvidia driver, alsa)
<BUGabundo1> just NM trunk
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: you'll have to get me specific info of the kernel panic, otherwise it's hard to narrow down possible bug reports
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: I know, but I haven't any info on it... I'm using my laptop, as I always do, and it just froze... twice
<BUGabundo1> I get Caps lock blinking
<BUGabundo1> Linux blubug 2.6.28-11-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 8 04:39:23 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: of course I'll try to help here, I'm the most interested person in debugging this, but I lack the data to help out more
<sbeattie> BUGabundo1: anything show up in /var/log/kern.log before the reboot information?
<BUGabundo1> I'll pastebin it
<BUGabundo1> kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/148519/
<BUGabundo1> kern.log.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/148520/
<BUGabundo1> Apr 10 19:18:56 blubug kernel: [ 1818.576309] general protection fault: 0000 [#4] SMP
<BUGabundo1> could this be it ?
<BUGabundo1> I get a few backtraces on shutdown
<BUGabundo1> never track down the cause.
<BUGabundo1> but a general protection fault is the 1st
<sbeattie> BUGabundo1: the first issue is 'kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.28/mm/slub.c:2743!' (not good!)
<sbeattie> BUGabundo1: file a bug against the kernel and attach those logs. ogasawara will want to see them.
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> apporting it now
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: if you could also comment if you're doing anything in particular during the time you get this panic that would be great
<BUGabundo1> nope
<BUGabundo1> just browsing
<ogasawara> BUGabundo1: I do see firefox segfaults just prior
<BUGabundo1> that's an old one
<BUGabundo1> fta and asac know about it
<BUGabundo1> firefox pre branch stuff
<sbeattie> BUGabundo1: you may wish to boot to single-user and force a fsck on sda1 (is that /?) just to make sure your fs is sane as in kern.log.0, ext3 did some journal recovery cleanup on that fs.
<BUGabundo1> sbeattie: did that, twice now
<BUGabundo1> I always do it, after system freezes
<BUGabundo1> it already cause me data loss
<BUGabundo1> filling a bug on kdepim about it
<BUGabundo1> it suffers from that bug that Tso keeps talking about
<BUGabundo1> another thing, can some one triage bug 359227 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359227 in grub "grub did not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359227
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: sbeattie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/359231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359231 in linux "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New]
<sbeattie> bdmurray: finally regen'ed my kubuntu hardy vm and have reproduced  bug 358893
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/358893/+text)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: of course, just enabling the partner archive on jaunty reproduces the error message.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: well, that would have been easy to check
<nailora> is there any simple way to save a core file when an application crashes and apport intercepts? sometimes on launchpad i am asked to provide a backtrace of crash after reporting a bug with apport, but at that point i have no chance to generate one (especially true for bugs that are not easy to trigger/have unknown reason). if i had a chance to save the core at the time of crash i could easily backtrace it later with gdb...
<hggdh> nailora, if apport intercepted the crash, you can get it
<hggdh> it will be stored under /var/crash. Just run 'apport-retrace -g <crash file>
<hggdh> and you get gdb on the core
<nailora> thx, they seem to be stored there, indeed. the ones i need are no longer there, but next time i suspect i might need one, i will copy it directly after the crash.
<nailora> is there a reason this is not better integrated into apport
<hggdh> well, it is
<hggdh> apport-gtk reports on crashes; apport-retrace allows you to look at it locally, if you want
<hggdh> I am not sure what you mean by "better integrated"
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-11
<nailora> apport-gtk could display something like "hey there... unfortunately i was told that program you wanted to used has just crashed. you can file a bug report on launchpad (without proper retrace) by clicking *HERE*. there is a core file containing further info - click *HERE* to save it or *HERE* to retrace it (requires gdb and debug packages installed, but helps the ubuntu developers a lot)"
<BUGabundo> nailora: to much info for most of the users
<BUGabundo> LP retracers are able to do 50% of the job
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: keep in mind only devel users would see that
<BUGabundo> if it fails, then devs request powerfull users to debug it
<BUGabundo> yes bdmurray, but still, after beta, *we* get common users, not advanced ones
<BUGabundo> and apport still fires a but
<BUGabundo> *bit
<imachine> I actually think apport could be even easier, well, launchpad could.
<imachine> since it asks you about things at times like how would you describe a bug, etc., sometimes requiring a bit more professional a description, than the user can provide.
<imachine> overall it;s not bad, but it's confusing; but that seems more of a launchpad issue.
<BUGabundo> imachine: that's why we have triage team
<BUGabundo> users that go around those bugs, and ask (new) users what they need to do to improve the bug
<imachine> k
<imachine> yes, that's useful!
<imachine> if it works and works good, it's np.
<nailora> you would have to think about it a bit. you could hide it in "advanced" section. however personally i would much more likely provide a properly retraced report if it was a one-click thing. ... right now i click "report bug" but if i had the chance i would let apport save the core, download&install the debug-packages and upload the generated backtrace. but until a few minutes ago i did not even know how to get a core to file to give to gdb 
<nailora> thinking about the core files, i probably threw away quite a lot of good quality material
<nailora> i think apport made it a lot easier to provide quite useful bug reports, but if it was just as easy to report even better reports that automatically include a proper retrace why would you want to NOT have this?
<imachine> more options confuse people. imho.
<andresmujica> hi all, is there a way to automatically undupe some bugs and let them as they were at a certain date?  someone marked a bunch of BT bugs that i don't really see related between them..
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: not that I know of. maybe ask in #launchpad or ML ?
<bdmurray> andresmujica: I could probably help with that.
<hggdh> andresmujica, not automagically reverting the bugs to the previous state they were, no
<andresmujica> bug #318465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318465 in bluez "Logitech MX5000 doesn't connect via bluetooth under ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318465
<hggdh> but the master has spoken...
<bdmurray> But you could script unduping and invaliditing them.
<andresmujica> maybe i wrong or missing something but all the those bugs marked as dup aren't really dupes from that bug...
<andresmujica> i'm unmarking manually.. at least the ones that seemed to be worked on..
<andresmujica> all were marked the 04/04/09
<bdmurray> andresmujica: were you going to wait for a response first?
<andresmujica> well , there are some that were worked at a different metabug, so i'm checking now those..
<andresmujica> and for the rest i'll wait.
<andresmujica> hmppff..
<andresmujica> maybe i won't... let me finish the check..
<BUGabundo> one more user expereincing exaclty the same crashs as me.... very very strange... and just a week to RC :(
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ping
<BUGabundo> are you still around?
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: ping
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/359051/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.8.11 #41" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> why did you mark it against xorg?
<bdmurray> drm:i915_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0 ?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> since the users descrived similar system freeze as I did on bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in linux "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<andresmujica> the vblank_counter message is similar what's described in bug 341363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341363 in linux "[i945GME] drm:i915_getparam *ERROR* Unknown parameter 6" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341363
<andresmujica> the disabled pipe 0 is part of the message, florian described a method to repeat it.
<andresmujica> i'm having those messages and the desktop freeze too... :( got to ssh and sudo reboot the laptop
<andresmujica> but i don't get the kernel panic as bugabundo
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I rather not have it either
<andresmujica> bluetooth is an area that needs a lot of love...
<BUGabundo> yep
<cowbellemoo> Would bug 358947 be a dupe of 336158?  Or does the rt version of the kernel make it a separate issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358947 in linux-rt "Toshiba Satellite L300 failure to suspend (linux-image-2.6.28-3-rt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358947
<BUGabundo> bug 336158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336158 in linux "[TOSHIBA Satellite L300] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336158
<charles_m> Hello...
<Hew> charles_m: Hi
<Hew> charles_m: you can file bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<charles_m> ok, thanks!
<Hew> charles_m: Any other questions, feel free to ask :-)
<paddy2706> hy everyone, i just upgraded my jaunty machine and i get a udev error, for udev 141-1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148791/
<imachine> no probs here
<imachine> try reinstalling udev?
<imachine> dunno :)
<paddy2706> i tried reinstalling udev 140-2 and 141-1 but same result
<paddy2706> from what i found online, my computer wont boot any more, because udev wouldnt populate the devices
<savvas> paddy2706: try dpkg-reconfigure udev
<paddy2706> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: udev is broken or not completely installed
<savvas> er..
<savvas> wanna try something *really* risky? :)
<paddy2706> maybe ? ;)
<savvas> you have the udev packages handy?
<paddy2706> i have udev 140-2 and 141-1
<savvas> paddy2706: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_141-1_*.deb
<savvas> what does that show?
<paddy2706> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 337690 2009-04-09 03:05 /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_141-1_amd64.deb
<savvas> ok great
<savvas> you're in recovery/root mode now?
<paddy2706> no im in normal user mode i havent rebooted yet
<savvas> ok
<savvas> I have never tried this, but here goes: sudo dpkg -P --force-all udev; sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_141-1_amd64.deb
<savvas> it's a one liner
<paddy2706> ok now i have a different message
<paddy2706> Behalte »local diversion of /sbin/udevadm to /sbin/udevadm.upgrade« bei
<paddy2706> Richte udev ein (141-1) ...
<paddy2706> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/udev not found.
<savvas> do: ls -l /etc/init.d/udev
<paddy2706> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-12-17 10:50 /etc/init.d/udev -> udev_nocache
<savvas> that's weird
<savvas> paddy2706: sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/udev; sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<savvas> paddy2706: still there? :)
<paddy2706> yeah - libindicate0 was removed but i still get the same result
<paddy2706> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/udev not found.
<savvas> wheow you scared me :p
<savvas> ok try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<paddy2706> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: udev is broken or not completely installed
<savvas> I can give you my init
<savvas> hold a sec
<paddy2706> wait a sec
<savvas> ok
<paddy2706> i just checked the contents of /etc/init.d
<paddy2706> and the the symlink udev points to udev_nocache. that does not exist
<paddy2706> but i have a udev.dpkg-new
<paddy2706> that should probably be the right file
<savvas> md5sum /etc/init.d/udev.dpkg-new
<paddy2706> 71b8a340eacc3df5f99561c3cf4b2853  udev.dpkg-new
<savvas> that's the one :)
<savvas> sudo mv /etc/init.d/udev.dpkg-new /etc/init.d/udev
<savvas> then sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<paddy2706> that was it
<paddy2706> thanks a lot :)
<savvas> cool :)
<savvas> you can continue "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" I think
<paddy2706> you just saved my day. thanks a lot
<savvas> np :)
<dtchen> for people still experiencing audio glitches (not mute issues!), i'll have test kernels up shortly on kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen
<dtchen> (bug 345627)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how about video slowdown?
<BUGabundo> is it audio?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<BUGabundo> mplayer complains about it
<dtchen> what's the complaint from mplayer?
<dtchen> "your system is too slow"... ?
<BUGabundo> system is too slow
<BUGabundo> might be drivers or audio related
<BUGabundo> this is a fast machine
<BUGabundo> and was working fine 3 weeks ago
<dtchen> well, these changes are sync-related, so you should try them
<BUGabundo> now ALL video players are slow
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will do
<BUGabundo> feed back on bug or irc?
<dtchen> on the bug, please
<dtchen> irc is fine in addition, but please at least on the bug
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> sure dtchen
<BUGabundo> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345627/comments/25
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,In progress]
<BUGabundo> mplayer presented me with this:
<BUGabundo> [pulse] working around probably broken pause functionality, see http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/440
<dtchen> BUGabundo: bug 440 is already fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440 in kaffeine-mozilla "Opening media (invoking kaffeine-mozilla) causes Firefox to crash" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440
<BUGabundo> some one forgot to tell mplayer devs about it
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: i am handling a bug that seems to be as a wishlist item, but the reporter just told me that the brainstorm people told them it was a bug.  bug #359740 .  How should I handle this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359740 in hal "Volume control should change slower when loud and faster when silent " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359740
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I think wish list is correct and suggesting it be forwarded upstream would be best.  I'm not certain hal is the correct place for it though.
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok, will do about the forward.  What controls the volume now?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnome-volume-control-pulse is the only thing i could find that seems remotely related
<cowbellemoo> I was told that putting the ubuntu version (ex Jaunty) in a bug report summary would be confusing later on in the next cycle.  Can anyone help me understand why?
<savvas> cowbellemoo: I use: apt-cache policy packagename
<savvas> it shows the release you're using and the package version and where you got it from :)
<cowbellemoo> Hmm okay, so named releases aren't as exact/helpful?
<hggdh> cowbellemoo, apt-cache policy gives us more than just the version
<hggdh> and, sometimes, the versions change but the bug stays
<cowbellemoo> hggdh, savvas Thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<mehall> hey all
<mehall> I'd like to ask that bug #292155 be made medium importance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292155 in linux "Ubuntu freezes on startup with 2.6.27-7 generic until power button is pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292155
<dtchen> are you sure it's not a dupe?
<mehall> I'm going to get jaunty daily, test a newer kernel, but there's a few that have the issue
<mehall> dtchen: the bug has been around since november
<mehall> no reported dupes
<dtchen> it's likely a dupe of some other bug, then. need to check upstream and other distros' bug trackers.
<mehall> okay...
<dtchen> sorry, i can't do the legwork now, as i'm fixing audio bugs.
<mehall> audio > me needing acpi, that I can handle
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-04-12
<cowbellemoo> How can I confirm that bug 359672 isn't because of a change ubuntu made (and therefore be set to forward the bug upstream)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359672 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox 0.11.6 crashes when updating podcast feed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359672
<mehall> right, tried debugging ACPI. I'll write it all in a pastebin to avoid spamming the channel
<Ampelbein> cowbellemoo: you could check the patches in the ubuntu-package to see if we change anything to the specific code.
<mehall> http://pastebin.com/f293e9958
<mehall> there it is ^
<mehall> (that wasn;t @ you, cowbellemoo, sorry)
<cowbellemoo> Apelbein:  I'll do that!
<cowbellemoo> mehall: No problem, I'm good.
<Ampelbein> cowbellemoo: check on http://patches.ubuntu.com/r/rhythmbox to see what patches we include
<Ampelbein> (and judging from that, there is no change to that code)
<cowbellemoo> Ampelbein, how could you tell so quickly?
<mehall> just incase people have forgotten, my bug was #292155
<mehall> (keeping it fresh since I have more details)
<Ampelbein> cowbellemoo: by looking at the patch-names. all those _svn_-named patches are backported from upstream. lpi means launchpad-integration (the help-> report a problem thingie)
<cowbellemoo> Ampelbein, I see.  Just out of curiosity, what does the "extracted" folder contain.  Past patches?
<Ampelbein> cowbellemoo: no, it's just the whole patch-file extracted.
<cowbellemoo> Ampelbein, Got it.  I'm new to packaging and working with source, so thanks for the help.  :D
<Ampelbein> cowbellemoo: np, thanks for helping out.
<mehall> Okay, I appear to have found a dupe bug, back in the Intrepid RC
<mehall> never done this before....
<mehall> same bug, but on final rather than RC, and the one about RC is about Live CD boots
<mehall> whereas this happens on all boots,.... do i mark dupe?
<bcurtiswx> mehall: will you provide links to the two bugs please
<mehall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/292155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292155 in linux "Ubuntu freezes on startup with 2.6.27-7 generic until power button is pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mehall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290129
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290129 in linux "8.10 RC LiveCD install hangs - press power button to resume" [Undecided,New]
<mehall> Just found reason to believe that it may be upstream
<mehall> similar problems in Arch, SUSE
<mehall> yeah, it's upstream. Can;t find a report thoguh, I'll report it to bugzilla.kernel.org just now
<bcurtiswx> mehall: with dupes (if you feel they are) you want to look to see which provides the better information (size isn't necessarily better).  Then mark the not so good one as a dupe of the better one.
<mehall> kool, will do
<bcurtiswx> mehall: i would say those are dupes though, good catch
<mehall> as I said, i;m taking it upstream just now, so I'll mark them in a mo. It's probably fixed in Jaunty anyway, but it's annoying, lol
<bcurtiswx> lol
<andresmujica> is there something like a vault for previous versions of a package? i mean besides /var/cache/apt/archives where else do i find them?
<dtchen> launchpadlibrarian
<dtchen> e.g., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<dtchen> choose the version, then choose the arch and the binaries
<andresmujica> thks dtchen !
<dtchen> np
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> nope..
<dtchen> andresmujica: what specifically are you looking for?
<andresmujica> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/359392/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged]
<andresmujica> those packages
<dtchen> sec
<andresmujica> i thought that they could be found at packages.ubuntu.com ...
<dtchen> i see them
<dtchen> e.g., http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24412448/mesa-utils_7.3-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb, which is linked from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/mesa-utils/7.3-1ubuntu4
<dtchen> roughly, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/$ubuntu_release/$arch/$binary_package_name/$binary_package_version
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-12
<zeroseven0183> paging Omer Akram
<Damascene> is there any know bug with ubuntu-netbook-launcher partition icon not responding if it's not mounted
<Cara> hello
<ddecator> Cara: hey
<slacker-> Hi, I wanted to file a bug-report with ubuntu-bug but one of the pyton scripts it calls crashes
<slacker-> it's a ext4 error, so I ran it with the 'linux' package. When I view the report, it has dmesg.boot at the end but this doesn't include the error I want to refer to
<slacker-> should I still send the report?
<slacker-> or just go through launchpad?
<slacker-> alright, launchpad it is
<Laibsch> what is the proper way to fix bug 535132?  One way to deal with this would be for the newer package to conflict on the older, but I'm not sure that is the best way to do this.  I'm thinking about moving /lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh into a separate package.  Opinions?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535132 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu) "package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic-pae 2.6.32-16.6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic 0:2.6.32-16.7 (affects: 15) (dups: 4) (heat: 100)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535132
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote, morning and welcome back
<BUGabundo_remote> anirgato  nigelb
<BUGabundo_remote> its guud to be back
<nigelb> BUGabundo_remote, :)
<Laibsch> man, bzr sucks even worse than it did before
 * Laibsch shudders
<nigelb> Laibsch, what happened?
<Laibsch> well, nothing too serious.
<Laibsch> But after some people advocated bzr and it's LP integration I gave it another chance
<Laibsch> my impression now: 1) it's SLOOOOOWW, 2) it's space and bandwidth-waster, 3) it doesn't do the job properly, failing at a simple merge
<Laibsch> -> time to put bzr to the dumpster
<nigelb> It needs a little getting used to
<Laibsch> not me
<nigelb> I'm still rusty, but compared to git and svn, I love bzr
<Laibsch> 1-3 is IMHO a real killer argument, especially when one considers the excellent alternatives.  I was trying the commands as given by lool.  The commands themselves did not fail, that is not the issue.
<Laibsch> except for the merge of course, which failed due to a conflict that doesn't look like a conflict to me
<nigelb> ah, I hate that part with any vcs :D
<Laibsch> git has been serving me well here.  For quite a while now, it only fails if there is indeed a conflict (or something really complicated is going on, in this case bzr choked on merging -1ubuntu4 and -2 to make it -2ubuntu1 -> inacceptable IMHO)
<Laibsch> the "conflict" was in a file that had line1 on the left side and line1+line2 on the right.  how easier than that can a merge be?
 * Laibsch ending the rant to go back to to topic
<Laibsch> sorry ;-)
<nigelb> hehe :)
<Laibsch> what is the proper way to fix bug 535132?  One way to deal with this would be for the newer package to conflict on the older, but I'm not sure that is the best way to do this.  I'm thinking about moving /lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh into a separate package.  Opinions?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535132 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu) "package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic-pae 2.6.32-16.6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic 0:2.6.32-16.7 (affects: 15) (dups: 4) (heat: 100)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535132
 * nigelb has totally no idea about kernel stuff :(
<Laibsch> I don't think this is necessary a kernel-specific question
 * Laibsch is not a kernel expert, either
<Laibsch> for every kernel release there is the corresponding package linux-backport-modules-wireless
<BUGabundo_remote> Laibsch: please take your ideas (not rants) to #bzr. I guess you can actually learn about better and bw optium tips there's
<Laibsch> unfortunately, all of them have the file /lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh in them, so if one is installed, you can't install any others.  Upgrades fail as well.
<Laibsch> Ways I see to deal with this:
<Laibsch> 1) have the latest backports-modules package conflict with earlier versions -> not optimal IMO
<Laibsch> 2) move the problematic file into a separate package
<Laibsch> 3) other ideas?
<nigelb> replace?
<Laibsch> that's what I'd like to discuss.  I guess there may a "standard" way to deal with this
<Laibsch> nigelb: set "Replaces", you mean?
<Laibsch> that's essentially 1)
<nigelb> I know. just a different way to implement 1)
<Laibsch> what do you do if you have more than one kernel installed?
<Laibsch> 1) isn't really the proper way I think
<nigelb> someone on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel might have a better idea
<Laibsch> yeah, I'll try there
<zeroseven0183> ping om26er
<om26er> zeroseven0183, hey hello!
<zeroseven0183> I sent you a private message
<bullgard5> What DEB program package includes the Disk Mounter 2.30.0 applet?
<ia> hello. maybe could anyone take a look, please, at #524938 and at some rationale, why this package should be fixed, not removed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libopensync-plugin-syncml/+bug/524938/comments/10
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 524938 in libopensync-plugin-syncml (Ubuntu) "Remove binary "opensync-plugin-syncml" from lucid (affects: 6) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard5: gnome-applets ?
<zeroseven0183> Hi! I have a question
<zeroseven0183> What if someone triaged my bug report, changed some of the details
<zeroseven0183> but actually didn't understood the report clearly?
<zeroseven0183> What do I need to do?
<zeroseven0183> Do I have to changed it back?
<charlie-tca> Be better to add a comment, explaining it out.
<zeroseven0183> The triager should have asked for more details before changing the contents, right?
<charlie-tca> If they did not understand it, yes
<charlie-tca> bug?
<charlie-tca> zeroseven0183: bug number?
<zeroseven0183> bug #561109
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561109 in gwibber "Please bring back 'Hide taskbar entry' option in gwibber (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561109
<ronoc> pedro_: hey there
<pedro_> hello ronoc
<ronoc> pedro_: I need access to bugs status on launchpad. So most incoming bugs for the sound-indicator are raised against the package and not the upstream project
<ronoc> just trying to tidy up
<ronoc> pedro_ is this possible
<ronoc> pedro_ sorry missed the word *change from the question / request
<pedro_> ronoc, you're maintaining that product?
<ronoc> pedro_ basically I cannot change the status of the bug to wishlist or mark it as triaged etc.
<ronoc> pedro_ yes I maintain the upstream
<ronoc> pedro_ understood ?
<pedro_> ronoc, ok, what's your launchpad id?
<ronoc> cjcurran
<ronoc> pedro_ thx
<pedro_> ronoc, please also read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage  and if you have any question raise them here or in the mailing list
<ronoc> pedro_ will do
<pedro_> ronoc, you're all set
<ronoc> pedro_ excellent cheers boss
<pedro_> no problem ;-)
<dnivra> hello. I would like to report a bug. can someone tell me which is the package corresponding to it? when you suspend and resume your computer, the volume becomes full even though it was muted before suspend. which package does it correspond to?
<ronoc> dnvira: sounds like a pulseaudio bug
<ronoc> dnvira: will try to reproduce
<dnivra> ronoc, sorry I didn't reply: it's "dnivra" and not "dnvira". so didn't get a notification. were you able to reproduce it?
<ronoc> dnivra: whoops sorry - in the middle something right now, will come back to it a little later
<dnivra> ronoc, alright. pulseaudio eh? alright will report it in that. thanks!
<ronoc> dnivra: it should save the current level on shutdown/suspend and then use the saved value on resume
<dnivra> ronoc, the value is 0 before suspend but full on resume; it's not a display error either-the volume is indeed full-tested by playing a file.
<ronoc> dnivra: understood - if you file this bug on the pulseaudio project on launchpad - Daniel/Luke/somebody will pick this up
<dnivra> ronoc, it's already reported LP #483900
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 483900 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "sound is muted before suspend, but on resume is not muted (affects: 23) (dups: 5)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483900
<dnivra> thanks ubot4`. started thinking if there isn't a bot around for this.
<ronoc> dnivra: cool - sorted then :)
<dnivra> ronoc, no it isn't- i still have the problem!
<ronoc> dnivra: okay well i suppose you need to reopen it.There has been a fair amount of work already carried out so ...
<ronoc> i will try to reproduce later - need to finish something else first
<dnivra> ronoc, put another comment saying it's still existent. let's see. yeah later is fine: not hard to do it; suspend your machine often and you'll notice it.
<kamusin> ping ddecator
<hggdh> which package should I use for ecryptfs-utils not being installed with Ubuntu?
<mrand> hggdh: are you referring to Bug 544867?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544867 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "binary "users-admin" hints using if not installed "ecryptfs-utils" (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544867
<JFo> hey bac just wanted to let you know we are looking into your issue :)
<hggdh> mrand, looking at it. What happened is I reinstalled Lucid maintaining /home, and ecryptfs-utils was not installed
<hggdh> mrand: resulting in an completely borked Gnome login
<hggdh> mrand: not, not the same user case
<mrand> hggdh: interesting.  Yeah, that's bad.  And an newish user could get very confused (and concerned).
<hggdh> yes, this is my worry
<mrand> hggdh: I'm not positive, but I think it might go against ubuntu-meta.  Is it already included on the disk and is simply not installed by default?  I think the actual change would be to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.lucid
<hggdh> mrand: thank you, I will open a bug on it
<bac> hi jfo
<JFo> hi bac :)
<bac> JFo: thanks for the note.  i should update that bug to note that apw's test kernel solved the issue
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> then it was, in fact, a duplicate
<JFo> I am glad to hear that
<bac> JFo: yeah, it is pretty gratifying to get a *kernel* fix within an hour.  :)
<JFo> yeah, you should see all of the duplicates I am dealing with :-)
<bac> JFo: it didn't look like a dup of the thinkpad issue, completely different presentation, but i guess the core problem was the same
<JFo> bac, I suppose so, which makes it even more boggling
<apw> bac, JFo yeah ... thinking about it the async thread that was blowing up could be the same thread which scans your sata disk channels, so there is a chance ordering wise you could lose that thread and not find your disks
<apw> not at all obvious until you proved it did unexpectedly fix you as well
<bac> apw: great.  not finding disks is very disconcerting...
<apw> yeah .. i bet
<JFo> bac, I marked it as a duplicate of the primary. So you can take a look at that bug too if you like.
<bac> thanks jfo
<JFo> my pleasure
<ddecator> kamusin: you rang?
<Damascene> any one using netbook-launcher?
<Damascene> I've a bug while trying to open unmounted partition. it doesn't open or show any window to enter the password
<Damascene> as if I did it from nautilus
<om26er> Damascene, report a bug you will get quick response
<Damascene> om26er, maybe it is not a bug. I just want to make sure from another friend brother
<Damascene> *another user brother
<om26er> Damascene, coming back in a few minutes, will install une launcher and check
<ddecator> kamusin: i'll be gone for a few hours, but if you get back while i'm not here then feel free to send me a message
<om26er> Damascene, #ubuntu+1
<kamusin> om26er, done! ;)
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you seen a bug about gdm and indicators appearing in it?
<pedro_> bdmurray, nope, nothing like that lately, which indicator are you seeing there?
<bdmurray> pedro_: battery if I boot up w/ my ac adapter unplugged and don't login (for a bit)
<anoteng> Could a bug controller please set status on bug #554627 to triaged, I'm in doubt about importance but I'm suggesting high: "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554627 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot freeze on "Starting up ..." with generic kernel (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554627
<charlie-tca> anoteng: done
<anoteng> thanks
<anoteng> I have another one
<anoteng> Bug #554695
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554695 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[ubuntu lucid] both suspend and hibernate fail on netbook (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554695
<anoteng> triaged/medium (moderate impact on a core application)
<charlie-tca> tag for development version should be regression-potential
<yofel> yes
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<charlie-tca> anoteng: done, tag changed
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping
<anoteng> ok, thanks for your help and guidance
<charlie-tca> no problem
<etali> Hi, could someone check Bug 495524 please?  (I think it should be set to Wishlist / Medium - it's annoying behaviour, but I've seen it in other clients too)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 495524 in gwibber "Retweeting ignores posting permissions (affects: 1) (heat: 408)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495524
<etali> Two more two Wishlist, Bug #561791
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561791 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Clunk (libclunk) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561791
<etali> and Bug #561597, thanks.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561597 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] virtualenvwrapper (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561597
<JamieBennett> Can some kind soul mark http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/561836 as high/triaged for me?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561836 in webservice-office-zoho (Ubuntu) "debian/control missing build depend (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> JamieBennett: done
<JamieBennett> bdmurray: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-13
<bcurtiswx_laptop> what channel would be good to talk about attempting to install ubuntu through a USB stick?
<acicula> #ubuntu ?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> acicula: its not specific to any channel?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx_laptop: no
<BUGabundo> you can try ping its devs
<BUGabundo> like evan and some one else whose nick escapes me
<BUGabundo> I was chatting with him the other day on +1
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i'll try +1 then
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx_laptop: but what seems to be your prob?
<acicula> bcurtiswx_laptop: not really, there is a specific wiki on howto create a usb boot stick for ubuntu, from there on in its like any other install media
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo: look in +1
<BUGabundo> I replied :)
<hggdh> micahg: ping
<micahg> hggdh: pong
<BUGabundo> 9000 milisecs gone
<hggdh> is this good, or bad?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i think in here.. if someone decided to pong first.. it would be like dividing by zero and the channel would get sucked into a black hole...
<micahg> pong bcurtiswx_laptop
<BUGabundo> puff
 * micahg runs
 * bcurtiswx_laptop dies
 * BUGabundo shocks bcurtiswx_laptop laptop
 * bcurtiswx_laptop reenacts bruce almighty scenes
<bencrisford> bcurtiswx_laptop: there's #ubuntu-installer but i thats development discussion i think
<bencrisford> id say #ubuntu though
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bencrisford: thx
 * bencrisford will type that again..  it didnt make much sense when i read it back to me :P
<bencrisford> theres #ubuntu-installer but it is development discussion i think
<bencrisford> so for support id say #ubuntu
<bencrisford> :)
<maco> something seems to have changed on lp. how do i upstream a bug? i see buttons to attach to project (which only lists other lp projects) or distro (which only lists other distros) but no way to say "and its reported upstream too" for things that *don't* use lp
<micahg> maco: you need to file the bug upstream and then attach it to the upstream project in LP
<maco> micahg: how do i attach it to the bug though?
<micahg> maco: also affects project or distro
<maco> but the project isnt in the "also affects project" list
<micahg> maco: which project?
<maco> it used to let you give a link to an upstream bug tracker or click "reported to the maintainer"
<maco> i want to click the "reported to the maintainer" radio button, and its gone
<maco> because this program doesnt have a public bugtracker
<maco> spim is the package
<micahg> maco: ah, you can check in #launchpad if there was a feature change, the projects I use all have public trackers, or you can file a bug against malone
<maco> micahg: the ability to just give it a url for a public tracker is *also* gone
<micahg> maco: I think you have to register the project
<maco> thats silly
<micahg> maco: LP needs basic information before it can present options or relate info
<maco> sounds like it got-stupid-er
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> true
 * micahg thinks it makes sense from a data perspective
<Untitled_only> hello bug squad
<anmar> hey guys. I need help getting a bug fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535653
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535653 in linux (Ubuntu) "System freeze during X start-up and while X is running, but only on battery. (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<persia> Well, the first step is to get it out of "Incomplete" status :)
<anmar> persia: yup.. .I am trying to figure out what it is missing so I can do that.
<persia> Doesn't look like JoF has done the magic kernel triage bits yet, and I don't know them.
<persia> Anyone familiar with kernel triage around?
<mrand> dmesg is the only kernel triage I know :-)
<mrand> not quite true, but close enough
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/AutomatedBugProcessing is the only thing I can find on the wiki.
<persia> Seems to imply that setting the status back to "New" does the right thing.
<persia> But the issue is clearly Confirmed, based on the multiple reporters.
<persia> anmar: You might try running apport-collect against the bug, to see if it uploads anything interesting.
<mrand> I was thinking the same thing.  persia, what do you think...  importance high based on potentially wide impact?
<persia> For that?  Looks to only affect Thinkpad 100e users.
<persia> Which makes it fall under the "specific hardware" thing.  Maybe "Medium"?
<persia> But I think the kernel team likes to do stuff in a special way, so I tend to not triage kernel bugs.
<mrand> good point.
<anmar> persia: ok. I will try that.
<anmar> persia: thanks
<mrand> good points, that is.  I was thinking more generic laptop/acpi.  But it is currently only 100e specific
<persia> Indeed.  Very much doesn't happen on any of my laptops.
<mrand> persia: I think I remember reading that apport-collect may not let anmar attach stuff to that bug since it isn't his... might require opening another bug and dup'ing against that one.
<persia> That'd be annoying.
<persia> Lots of times reporters don't want to do stuff, or can't test latest, and if we can reproduce, we can do apport-collect.
<anmar> persia: looking at many logs. this patch seems to fix a few more issues:
<anmar> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=20100316230950.GA30415%40khazad-dum.debian.net&forum_name=ibm-acpi-devel
<persia> I'm inclined to agree with mjg59 that there's a better way to do it, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelPatches describes the procedure for getting the kernel team to handle a patch (although you may want to check on #ubuntu-kernel to see if there is updated guidance).
<BUGabundo_remote> Raise the Sun, Raise the soldiers moral o/
<etali> Morning all, could a bug controller please Wishlist bug #561923 thanks.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561923 in desktop-webmail (Ubuntu) "No support for Google Apps (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561923
 * persia looks
<persia> etali: What status do you suggest?
<etali> persia, thanks.  I have another one that I think needs wishlisting too (bug #495524 - not sure on priority for that one, it's annoying behaviour, but other clients do the same)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 495524 in gwibber "Retweeting ignores posting permissions (affects: 1) (heat: 408)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495524
<persia> I'm not confident enough about that one: could be "low" or "wishlist".
<etali> For the google apps one, probably Wishlist/ Low?  I don't think it affects that many people.
<persia> There's no such thing as "Wishlist/Low".
<persia> !importance
<ubot4`> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> !status
<ubot4`> Factoid 'status' not found
<etali> Ah, I thought Wishlist was a Status, and Low as the Importance?
<persia> ubot4`: in #ubuntu-bugs !status is <reply> You can learn about setting bug status at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ubot4`> persia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tramos> LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40865 chromium removing "http://" from omnibar ..... is a feature... for crying out loud :(
<etali> Ahh, thanks.  Well Confirmed / Wishlist?  (I don't have a google apps domain myself, but I did check with a friend and he couldn't set it up on his)
<persia> etali: We prefer for folks to confirm things themselves, because the identity of the confirmer is tracked (and presumed to be an alternate contact for questions, etc.)
<persia> You can set confirmed, but if you can't actually confirm it, that may be risky.
<etali> OK, thanks, I trust the guy I asked to try it, so I'll confirm it.  Hopefully he's not having a decaf morning :)
<Damascene> hello
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/562130
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562130 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Selecting an RTL language should install and RTL capable terminal emulator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> someone in ubuntu-devel said I should ask here
<persia> Damascene: I'd class that as Triaged/Low.  Does that seem right to you?  It affects a small number of users (comparatively), and has an easy workaround.
<persia> It would be awfully nice to get VTE fixed (as I mentioned last time we discussed it), but it's trivial to install mlterm later.
<Damascene> persia, but it effects all the rtl languages users
<persia> I know, but that's a low percentage compared to ltr users.
<Damascene> yeah but you know many rtl users are going to install Lucid and they will increase :)
<baptistemm> Hi persia
<persia> Damascene: Well, what would you set, and why?
<persia> Hey baptistemm
<Damascene> persia, medium because it effects large number and it's a usability issue
<Damascene> or low is fine
<Damascene> because you can install it manually
<Damascene> and then I'll take care of heating it. God willing
<persia> Damascene: usability issues are explicitly low according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance .  Also, while I agree it affects a large number of users, I do not believe it affects a large proportion of users.
<persia> So what do you mean by "heating"?
<Damascene> when so much people select affecting me too and so much discussion about it
<Damascene> it got heated
<Damascene> like the vte bug have been heated
<persia> This in no way affects what happens to it :)
<Damascene> bug 263822
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 114)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263822
<persia> I'm fairly sure that this bug cannot be resolved for lucid.
<Damascene> me too
<Damascene> but the target is 10.10
<persia> And I think it would be better to solve the VTE bug in the future than do it this way.
<Damascene> it have been there for ages and there is no hurry
<Damascene> but vte developer wont fix it
<persia> What you need is a developer who wants to fix it.  Surely there exist some developers who prefer RTL who would be willing to work on it.
<Damascene> doesn't seem so. it's a known bug for long time
<Damascene> and mltem fixes it any way
<Damascene> * mlterm
<Damascene> the problem is rising because the apt-get message are translated
<persia> Looks like the upstream VTE developer is actively interested in having a fix, but just has no idea how to do it correctly, based onhttps://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321490#c15
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 321490 in VteTerminal "arabic, hebrew: character alignment not working properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<persia> Err, #c17 (sorry)
<persia> Comment 11 is also very informative.
<Damascene> he said the fix is to rewrite vte
<persia> I think lots of folks know about it, but it really needs someone to sit down and code out all the corner cases and test stuff deeply to be fixed.
<persia> Where?
<Damascene> let me get it for you
<persia> Comment 9 says "Code-wise, does not modify the vte backends, but the vte internal buffer.
<persia> RTL text should be considered so by the terminal logic." which implies to me that rewriting VTE is not what is desired.
<Damascene> "I have doubts about whether this feature will be implemented in vte ever,"
<Damascene> I heard about rewriting the code from a friend
<Damascene> any way maybe mlterm can do better in embedding than vte in RTL
<Damascene> both need some work
<Damascene> by the way what about east asian languages? does vte support them?
<baptistemm> persia, to whom could I request to have some right on ~bluetooth group?
<persia> What sort of rights?
<baptistemm> uploads package in the groups to have wider audience for testing
<persia> Oh, you want to upload to the PPA?
<baptistemm> and approve membership request
<persia> I suspect it's a step-by-step process: first join the team and make it life again, second ask to be an admin.
<baptistemm> I'm already member I guess
<persia> I'd recommend asking StevenK in #ubuntu-devel to be a member.  I'll certainly vouch for you, as I expect will some of your sponsors.
<baptistemm> ah no, but no one proceed to the approval
<persia> He seems to be away right now, but maybe tomorrow morning.
<persia> No, you're a "proposed member", which is not quite a member :)
<baptistemm> I'm *now* a proposed member
<baptistemm> I can perhaps ping him tonight in my time
<baptistemm> he is 11 hours ahead of me
<baptistemm> ah no 8 hours
<persia> 8 hours, but that can be a bit.
<persia> Anyone up for offering om26er support from bugsquad for a membership application?  Happening *now* in #ubuntu-meeting
<BUGabundo_remote> hoy me
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks for the heads up persia
<arand> Could I have a medium importance on Bug #562187?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562187 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [modprobe :66] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562187
<etali1> Congratulations on membership, om26er!
<om26er> etali1, aha, thanks :-)
<kermiac> congrats om26er :)
<om26er> kermiac, thanks you man.
<etali1> Just got back home, would have cheered you on if I'd known you were applying :/ I swear I see you on every bug I look at!
<kamusin> hey om26er, congratulations :)
<BUGabundo_remote> it was approved?
<BUGabundo_remote> cool om26er
<om26er> kamusin, yeah. Thanks kamusin for you testimonial there.
<kamusin> hehe :)
<om26er> and thanks to BUGabundo_remote for that jump at *-meeting
 * om26er happened to make /home ext2 which makes system unresponsive every hour
<duanedesign> Despite being added to bugcontrol recently I am not able to set Importence as well as Triaged and WontFix Status. Is there a special condition before this is allowed?
<pedro_> duanedesign, no that's all you need for Ubuntu products. What's the bug number?
<pedro_> duanedesign, if that's an upstream project you need to ask the maintainer in order to give you the triage rights there
<duanedesign> pedro_: bug 548397
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548397 in ubuntuone-client "[Lucid] Only folders upload no files (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548397
<pedro_> duanedesign, that's an upstream task :-)
<duanedesign> pedro_: ahh, ok thank you that clears things up.
<pedro_> duanedesign, you're welcome.
<duanedesign> pedro_: ok yes i see this U1 bug i can change importence. bug 517555
<ubot4`> duanedesign: Bug 517555 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/517555 is private
<pedro_> duanedesign, right, because that's the Ubuntu task
<pedro_> om26er, congratulations!!!
 * om26er hugs and thanks pedro_ 
 * pedro_ hugs om26er back
<pedro_> hello there fabio!
<fabio> hello pedro_
<vish> pedro_: hi.. could you renew my BC membership ?  https://launchpad.net/~vish.../
<yofel> pedro_: while you're at it, can you renew mine as well ^^
<pedro_> vish, yofel, sure, 50 dollars each ;-)
 * vish checks pockets and finds lint ;)
<vish> heh , the other one has cash!
 * yofel has chocolate coins on the other table...
<pedro_> yofel, that'd work ;-)
<pedro_> vish, yofel renewed
<yofel> thanks :D
<vish> pedro_: thanks..
<pedro_> thank you folks for doing an *awesome* work ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs vish and yofel
<BUGabundo_remote> BC ?
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, bug control
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> don't remind me
<BUGabundo_remote> I was supposed to apply one year ago :(
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, then what changed your mind?
<BUGabundo_remote> lazyness
<BUGabundo_remote> :S
<bcurtiswx_laptop> anyone here having trouble with wireless and are using the -20 kernel ?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bug #548992  ... i am having this with the -20 kernel but not the -19
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548992 in debian (and 1 other project) "Wireless connection frequently drops [deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)] (affects: 6) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548992
<BUGabundo_remote> bcurtiswx_laptop: if you are seeing this, then NO
<BUGabundo_remote> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-20-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 12 15:20:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i wonder if its the type of connection i'm trying to use... it's a campus wireless network
<bcurtiswx_laptop> im using the -19 kernel now.. and my wireless is fine
<bcurtiswx_laptop> as soon as I go to -20 it goes all crazy
<BUGabundo_remote> wpa2 aes at home
<BUGabundo_remote>     *aLi:            Infra, XXX, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 90 WPA2
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo_remote: how do I find out what it is here at campus?
<BUGabundo_remote> iwlist?
<BUGabundo_remote> nm-tool
<BUGabundo_remote> $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<BUGabundo_remote>                     IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
<BUGabundo_remote>                         Group Cipher : CCMP
<BUGabundo_remote>                         Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
<BUGabundo_remote>                         Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo_remote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413679/ the "bad" not working one
<BUGabundo_remote> bcurtiswx_laptop: why is it MASTER?
<BUGabundo_remote> what the heck have you been doing to your card?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> eek back.. idk how long
<BUGabundo_remote> what the heck have you been doing to your card?
<BUGabundo_remote> bcurtiswx_laptop: why is it MASTER?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i've literally done NOTHING to my card...
<bcurtiswx_laptop> what should it be and how do I change?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo_remote: if you replied i didn't get it.. lol
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> I dint
<micahg> are we having a meeting?
<om26er> micahg, I think its 1hour later
<micahg> oh, I forgot to update TB :)
<etali1> Could someone please mark bug 495524 as triaged / medium (it's annoying behaviour, but Gwibber isn't the only client that does it, and you can work around it)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 495524 in gwibber "Retweeting ignores posting permissions (affects: 1) (heat: 408)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495524
<om26er> etali1, (if anybody did not reply) that bug report is upstream only
 * om26er opens an ubuntu task
<etali1> om26er: ah, oops, thanks! Hadn't noticed that.
<om26er> etali1, how to reprodce it?
<etali1> I set up two accounts in Gwibber, one with posting permissions (AccountA), the other without (AccountB).  Then tried retweeting messages that AccountB had recieved.
<etali1> Even though the account shouldn't be able to post, the tweets go straight through.
<BUGabundo_remote> etali1: not the chanel to discuss that
<BUGabundo_remote> but ill bite
<BUGabundo_remote> etali1: which version?
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm  on Installed: 2.31.1~bzr723-0ubuntu1~daily1
<BUGabundo_remote> etali1: ? still there???
<etali1> I'm running 2.29.92.1
<om26er> etali1, you mean accountB also posts that tweet na?
<etali1> om26er: If AccountB is the only one that got the tweet, it sends it.  If A and B were subscribed, it goes through on both.
<om26er> it says I subscribed ubuntu security team but I did not, though I opened an ubuntu task
<nigelb> kklimonda, congrats :)
<etali1> BUGabundo_remote: I'm going to check for updates again, I just updated this morning, but that sounds like a big version jump...
 * om26er thinks gwibber 2.30 will expectidly release soonish, like today
<om26er> etali1, he is using the development version from ppa
<om26er> etali1, canyou please change the descrition of that bug report to something short and clearer?
<etali1> om26er, I don't think I have rights to do that?  I wasn't the original reporter...
<kklimonda> nigelb: thanks
<etali1> Oh, I can do that... cool :) Didn't realise that.
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: actually , most of the time, I'm running BZR pull from a local branch, based of trunk
<BUGabundo_remote> but yeah, that's the version in daily ppa :)
<etali1> Changed it to "Retweeting does not require send permissions", not much shorter, but hopefully clearer.
<pedro_> everyone: Time for the BugSquad meeting folks!
<BUGabundo_remote> etali1: if i get you correclty, I can't reproduce
<BUGabundo_remote> etali1: it send to all SELECTECED accoutn
<BUGabundo_remote> I have four, and only two selected
<BUGabundo_remote> when I redent, it goes to only those two
<etali1> BUGabundo_remote, interesting, thanks.  I'll grab that version from the PPA and try it, might have already been fixed.
<charlie-tca> pedro_: here, right?
<bencrisford> pedro_: :)
<pedro_> Who is here for the meeting? bdmurray, qense, om26er, micahg, charlie-tca, hggdh, kamusin, bencrisford ?
 * charlie-tca yes
<pedro_> charlie-tca, yes, here ;-)
<bencrisford> i shoukd be around yeah
<qense> I'm here
<micahg> pedro_: for the first bit
<nigelb> oh, lucky, I'm here too :)
<biff2kplus1> is it open to all BugSquad members?
<om26er> yes
<pedro_> biff2kplus1, yup, it's open for anybody who want to discuss the agenda with us
<pedro_> alright folks let's start
<hggdh> I am here
 * bdmurray waves
<pedro_> We have 3 topics from the proposed ones, please do correct me if we already talked about some
<pedro_> 1- Defining a Roadmap for the BugSquad  -- qense
<pedro_> 2- Require CoC signing for certain privs in LP (Assigning bugs and changing status) -- micahg
 * BUGabundo_remote mutts the #, and tries to do some work
<BUGabundo_remote> bye
<pedro_> 3- The status of Adopt-a-Package (and its item at the the Blueprint), in other words: what still needs to be done? -- qense
<qense> The first one is probably more something for the UDS. I put that on after the call for team roadmaps by nhandler.
<pedro_> qense, ok sounds good
<pedro_> micahg, what about your item there?
 * kamusin here I am
<micahg> pedro_: idk, after watching some discussion in malone, I'm dropping the idea for now
<bdmurray> the assignment idea is / should be worked on soon
<pedro_> micahg, could you elaborate a bit about the idea? it's a bit confusing for me at least
<bdmurray> bug 511269
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 511269 in malone "only bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs to other people (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511269
<pedro_> or if you have a bug number where that was file that'd be better ;-)
<bbordwell> I feel this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcalctool/+bug/562347
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562347 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""gcalctool --help-gtk" does not work (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> bdmurray, mind reader!
<pedro_> bdmurray, thank you
<micahg> pedro_: well, I was suggesting that the CoC be signed so that people changing status won't be doing it randomly, but something similar was discussed
<bdmurray> I don't think we want barriers to entry that high
<bdmurray> people should be able to confirm a bug w/o jumping through hoops
<micahg> pedro_: bug 531963
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 531963 in malone "Add a confirmation step when setting the bug status if the user is not a bug contributor (affects: 1)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531963
<pedro_> micahg, thanks
<qense> I agree that users should be able to mark a bug as Confirmed without having signed the CoC. There is something to say for requiring the CoC for chaning statuses like In Progress and FIx Released/Committed, but that would make it harder for users to say a bug came back.
<pedro_> right, the title on the agenda was a little confusing, but that clarifies things now
<qense> It would be a good safety mechanism against people that wrongly believe their bug is back.
<hggdh> bbordwell: done
<bdmurray> we need lots of help due to the volume of bugs and making things more challenging makes it harder for people to help
<hggdh> +1
<pedro_> so true
<charlie-tca> +1
<hggdh> all in all, the amount of spam is pretty low
<qense> It is only disturbing at some very large bugs. But those are rare.
<bdmurray> For large bugs there is a bug report about "locking down" a bug which might help
<hggdh> but I agree that assignments should be limited
<qense> hggdh: +1
<qense> Locking down for a limited set of bugs sounds like the best solution for vandalism.
<qense> Wikipedia uses the same approach.
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah, like giving the rights to do that to the bugcontrol team/bug supervisor
<hggdh> be aware that this will mean extra work for a few, and a new set of capabilities (who can lock down, who can unlock, etc)
<qense> Would we want to give that permission to all Bug Control members?
<pedro_> I've seen a lot of common mistakes on that, like assigning something to a triager, or even to the reporter, just because they find a field which is empty so why not put your own name there, eek
<bdmurray> I don't recall the locking down bug bug number nor its current status
<bbordwell> could a member of BC also mark this bug as wishlist? A member Of BC said he would do so in comment #2 but it appears he forgot
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/558784
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 558784 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "changing the volume is impossible while muted (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<pedro_> Ok, if you want to give feedback on the assignment bug then please do it at 511269
<pedro_> if you're just interested , subscribe to it
<pedro_> bug 511269
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 511269 in malone "only bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs to other people (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511269
<pedro_> let's move to the next item
<pedro_> 3- The status of Adopt-a-Package (and its item at the the Blueprint), in other words: what still needs to be done? -- qense
<pedro_> The project is looking amazing so far ;-)
<qense> Yeah, the list of adoptees has seen a slow but constant growth over the past few months.
<pedro_> but we're missing a few contributors (adopters) on the big products like openoffice for example
<qense> However, I've noticed that most people seem to focus on a small package, probably something they feel personally attached to. That's nice, it's what the project wants.
<qense> But
<qense> the larger packages are left alone.
<bencrisford> most of the large packages are way too much work for one person though
<qense> that is what I wanted to discuss, plus what was needed for the task item for adopt-a-package to be marked at pedro_'s blueprint, but that's already marked as DONE.
<bencrisford> we need more teams adopting packages, or groups of contributors
<qense> yes, that's why it was proposed to adopt them with a team. But apparently people find it had to form a team out of the blue.
<qense> We need to accommodate the forming of teams somehow.
<pedro_> qense, right, that was for the desktop packages the team was worried about, that's well covered but we're missing as you said more contributors on the biggest ones
<qense> indeed
<pedro_> should be this something that we could cover at UDS, having a session about it with the developers+community team?
<pedro_> some of those products (ie: openoffice again..) doesn't have a good documentation for doing triage
<om26er> I like the concept of smaller teams. it will create passion for people to work
<qense> Would it be worth a whole UDS session? Maybe we could discuss this for the whole Adopt-an-Upstream project in relation to this.
<pedro_> if you want more people involved in your project, helping you, that's step #1
<qense> I do think that this can use a wider discussion.
<pedro_> so we need to talk with those developers  and nudge them to write that doc or to say to us where we should look for that info
<qense> You'd have to ask Jorge or Daniel to be sure, but iirc the AdoptUpstream teams have never got big as well.
<qense> pedro_: UDS session: +1 :)
<pedro_> let's review this initiative on UDS and give the experience of the BugSquad so far
<qense> sounds good
<hggdh> +1
<pedro_> i'm sure good things are going to be done there ;-)
<qense> Who will register the UDS session?
<pedro_> qense, i'll do it and ping jorge and dholbach to attend to it
<pedro_> and also will invite some devs
<qense> pedro_: great!
<pedro_> their opinion is key here
<qense> yes
<qense> I'm looking forward to this session.
<pedro_> alright, that's all we have on the agenda , is there AOB ?
<bencrisford> pedro_: id like to say thank you to everyone who took part in the edubuntu bug day last week :)
<pedro_> bencrisford, I'm glad to hear that the BugSquad is helping there too ;-))
<om26er> pedro_, those documentations for bugdays dont seem to work for chromium. i.e how to setup for for bugday (MOIN_SESSION)
 * pedro_ hugs the rocking bugsquad
<qense> :)
<pedro_> om26er, did you managed to make it work with chromium?
<pedro_> om26er, if you did it, may you please add some instructions for it?
<bencrisford> people normally forget about edubuntu, when in fact it really needs help, theres people using it for things like educating aids orphans and stuff, so im really glad that you guys have found us :)
<om26er> pedro_, I was not able to, chromium shows MOIN_SESSION is at / but there seems to be nothing there
<pedro_> i don't use chromium for bug work here
<om26er> pedro_, oh ok
<om26er> anyone else managed to setup for bug days using chromium?
<qense> om26er: you want to retrieve the MOIN_MOIN cookie?
<qense> hugday tools isn't browser dependant
<hernejj> om26er: I've done it several times with the standalone Google Chrome browser.
<qense> You can see your cookies via Options->Settings for browser content->Cookies->View cookies
<qense> or something similar, I quickly translated it from Dutch
<om26er> qense, chromium shows the location of MOIN_SESSION to be /root
<om26er> hernejj, where did you find it?
<pedro_> ok folks let's follow that up outside the meting :-)
<pedro_> thanks all for attending!
 * thekorn hugs hernejj, thank you for the patch for the hugday tool, will review it later today
<qense> om26er: but that doesn't matter, doesn't it?
<hernejj> thekorn: Thank you :)
<thekorn> and then om26er will get his chromium cookie for free ;)
<hernejj> om26er: .config/google-chrome/Default/Cookies
<om26er> qense, you have to import the file from its location
<qense> ah
<hernejj> This is an sqlite database containing all your cookies. But as others have suggested, it seems easier to get the cookie using the browsers interface.
<qense> well, the path you see in Chromium isn't about its location but about the website path it affects.
<hernejj> om26er: Another option: I recently created a modified hugday tool to automatically find the cookie without the user needing to specify anything.
<pedro_> QUESTION: the next meeting is planned to be the May 11th but that week we're having UDS, shall we postpone that to be the Tuesday 18th of May? week after UDS
<hggdh> pedro_: I think it is sane, most of us will be busy there
<qense> very sane
<qense> Wasn't the meeting always postponed during UDS?
<om26er> hernejj, where can I get it?
<hernejj> om26er: It works for Google Chrome...but I'm not sure about Chromium.. I think I can easily support Chromium with a single line update. I'll do that now if you are interested in testing it :)
<hggdh> well, there was no meeting last year...
<pedro_> i don't recall this meeting to be moved, the QA meeting was, yes
<pedro_> ok i'll update the wiki
<qense> ah
<qense> well, then no one showed up :)
<hggdh> heh
<hernejj> om26er: Give me a few minutes to add Chromium support ;)  Just need to add one path to a source file then push my branch.
<om26er> hernejj, yes would be great
<hernejj> om26er: You have two choices.. 1) A "new Deb" from my PPA (I'll just increment the minor version number by 1) ... 2) You can build/install directly from my ubuntu-qa-tools branch. Which do you prefer?
<om26er> hernejj, I have google chrome too so I think I should just use the ppa
<om26er> hernejj, link me to the ppa
<hernejj> om26er: The current ppa version *only* support Chrome not Chromium. But if you are ok using Chrome then I'll forego updating the PPA for now and just give you the link to it :) Sound good?
<hernejj> om26er: https://launchpad.net/~hernejj/+archive/ppa
<hernejj> om26er: The package you are interested in is  ubuntu-qa-tools-0.1.4.4 (please note, this is *not* the official 0.1.4.4, I just made up the number)
<om26er> hernejj, installed but how do I know its working?
<hernejj> om26er: Once installed the command you likely want is this: hugday init --user=om26er
<om26er> hernejj, wait for next hugday?
<hernejj> om26er: You'll be told if cookie detection worked or not.
<om26er> cookie detection succeeded
<om26er> hernejj, yes it worked
<hernejj> om26er: Yay! :) You can test it by editing ~/.hugday_config ...
<hernejj> Look for this line       current = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100408
<hernejj> Replace the URL with .....     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkusKorn/HUGDAYTEST
<hernejj> Then see if you can close an open bug
<hernejj> 129801 is open and it is the top one on the page.
<om26er> hernejj, thanks alot I have to go now, there is a friend waiting. thanks again
<om26er> will test later
<hernejj> om26er: yw. hernejj@gmail.com if you need anything
<staz> hi, I have a "Lucid installation CD  freeze my whole computer when booting and Lucid still freeze when booting after having installed it via the alternate  CD and I have to use the rescue mode" bug, which component should I report that on, and which info should I provide?
<hernejj> staz: If you are still around... you may report the bug without a componenent and one will be assigned when....
<hernejj> staz: PLease also see this method of obtaining more information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze%20during%20boot%20or%20shutdown%20screen
<qense> pedro_: you might want to take a look at this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-upstream-contacts/
<qense> It's accepted for the UDS
<staz> hernejj: thanks for the info
<pedro_> qense, awesome, i've subscribed to it, thanks!
<pasteeater> launchpad bugs has become a CPU hog for me recently on firefox.  anyone else experience this?
<hggdh> pasteeater: not here
<charlie-tca> not here either
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: do you know if there is documentation about retracing a crash locally and unpacking the .crash to get a stracktrace?
<hggdh> seb128: wouldn't apport-retrace -g do it?
<seb128> hggdh, I'm looking for something I could put on bugs report about crashes with assertions which can't be reported
<seb128> hggdh, it can but I would still have to type the reply and explain how to use gdb
<seb128> hggdh, I'm looking for a stock reply or a page which explain everything nicely for me so I can just copy the URL ;-)
<hggdh> seb128: oh. I do remember (dimly) something about it
 * hggdh goes huntung
<pedro_> seb128, there's something like that in the mozilla team page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20%28using%20gdb%29
<pedro_> seb128, not sure if that's exactly what you're looking for though, but it's the closest one , the others just say "run apport-retrace -g" and that's it
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> we should get a non firefox specific for this one
<seb128> is anobody interested to do that?
<hggdh> yeah, this is needed. There is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, but it is woefully out-of-date
<hggdh> Guess 'someone' sounds like me ;-)
<hggdh> seb128: I will work on it
<seb128> hggdh, thanks!
<tadasn> Hi, there is a very important bug with Ubuntu (and maybe other Linux OS). I have a laptop and when you close it without shutting down or suspending (or anything similar) Ubuntu, computer should go to sleep itself. So the lights on computer properly shows that computer has gone to sleep. It looks that everything is allright. But... when you open your computer you get only black screen and computer (or Ubuntu) doesn't wake up. Moreover, when you turn off c
<BlackZ> tadasn: have you already filed a bug?
<tadasn> BlackZ: no. Sorry, now I really don't have much free time and I haven't tried to make that earlier...
<micahg> blueyed: you should open an upstream task for bugs that need to be upstreamed
<tadasn> BlackZ: I just wanted to tell you about the bug so it could be fixed.
<BlackZ> tadasn: the problem is that we can't without further information
<tadasn> BlackZ: but what information should I give? Remember, I lose an OS, so all scan results too...
<BlackZ> tadasn: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<blueyed> micahg: well.. you're right: I just wanted to mark it, without filing it actually. I will fix it.
<micahg> blueyed: k, you can still add the task so that people know it has to be filed
<thekorn> sbeattie, I'm just reading a mail about your last commit to ubuntu-qa-tools, annomymous access to launchpad does not depend on the launchpadlib version, even with older versions (like the one in karmic) your can get annon, access, like:
<blueyed> micahg: exactly. thanks for pointing it out.
<blueyed> micahg: btw: I've done the miro 3 merge.
<thekorn> sbeattie, launchpad = Launchpad.login("Ubuntu QA iso downloader", "", "", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<micahg> blueyed: k, is it behaving ok with xul192?
<blueyed> yes
<micahg> blueyed: great
<micahg> blueyed: did you get the FFe?
<blueyed> not yet, but likely.
<sbeattie> thekorn: oh, really? Awesome, I'll fix.
<thekorn> hi micahg :) I was reading the bad news about pyxpcom the other day, If you teach me how to build a package of this beast I'm happy to work on it right at the beginning of the m cycle
<micahg> thekorn: well, building the package is part of it, I still need to check with the upstream devs what the plans are for it
<thekorn> micahg, ah, ok. I did not knwo there is still more work to do until we can have a package, anyway if you need some help from someone who is not familiar with mozilla packaging but willing to learn, ping me
<micahg> thekorn: thanks
<ari-tczew> could you review bug 533432 please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<blueyed> micahg: are you into xulrunner? bug 537050 might be xulrunner related (but happened with 1.9.1 already)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 537050 in miro (Ubuntu) "miro.real crashed with KeyError in wrapper() (Miro keeps running) (affects: 72) (dups: 13) (heat: 410)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537050
<micahg> blueyed: yes :)
<blueyed> micahg: maybe you want to come to #miro-hackers, willkg was pointing this out there.
<tadasn> BlackZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/562552
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562552 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't load anymore after closing laptop (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<sroecker> bug 529696 needs some love
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 529696 in brasero (Ubuntu) "brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message) (affects: 7) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529696
<bdoin> I have a complete system crash on Lucid. I have a brain new Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series in a Dell Zino. Not sure this configuration is very common yet to be well tested. I am not sure how I can help.
<kai^sds> hi. i have a problem on an uptodate lucid system. in main menu applet (the one which only displays the small ubuntu icon in the panel), i cannot select entries which do not fit on screen. i can scroll down (e.g. in the preferences menu) but when i try to select an item, the list of items jumps up and only show the upper items which can be seen without scrolling. i want to report this bug in launchpad but i cannot find out the associated packag
<charlie-tca> kai^sds: probably xorg, sounds like resolution issues
<charlie-tca> Although if your menus are very long, they will have to scrolled since it could fill the screen and not show everything
<kai^sds> hm. wouldn't have thought of that because everything works fine otherwise, but i do get a small notification in the upper right corner on startup that something about setting xorg resolutions does not work - so that makes sense somehow
<kai^sds> well, scrolling works as expected ...
<kai^sds> ok. logging out to find out more about that message. brb ...
<seb128> charlie-tca, it's a known gtk bug with themes activating the dynamic display of accelerators as the ubuntu theme is doing
<seb128> charlie-tca, just for informations in case he comes back or you see the issue mentioned again, it's not an xorg bug
<kai^sds> using nouveau instead of the proprietary nvidia driver makes the message disappear. the main menu applet problem remains however
<kai^sds> in which package is the main menu applet? it is not gnome-main-menu and from the description of gnome-applets it is also not in that one
<arand> kai^sds: aptitude search menu suggests both python-gmenu but probably gnome-menus.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-14
<kai^sds> for the record: my bug had already been reported as #548652
<ddecator> i tried to add my bugday to the fridge calendar, but it won't let me login o.o
<micahg> ddecator: you don't log in, and why should it go on the fridge calendar?
<ddecator> micahg: that's what it says to do on the wiki, haha
<micahg> ddecator: fridge calendar or fridge post?
<ddecator> micahg: at the bottom of the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing
<micahg> ddecator: the wiki instructions say how to add a calendar, you have to follow the link
<ddecator> micahg: i did, then when trying to login, i can't, it just refreshes the page
<micahg> ddecator: login where?
<micahg> ddecator: you log into your own google account
<ddecator> ok, i think i get what i need to do now..
<Damascene> any one know about this?
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/8/d/6/2fb857359fee9b0fcaf988d043f09.png
<Damascene> text is showing as ???? for Arabic files from windows user
<Damascene> Arabic files name
<Damascene> every time I start my system it needs to report kernel problem
<Damascene> any way when I try to do so it takes ages to upload the report
<BUGabundo_remote> the tuggs say Hi
<jibel> vish, hey,
<jibel> vish, you've set bug 529847 as dup of 52630 but I think they are different.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 529847 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Reload Package prompt gives up when another Synaptic is running (dup-of: 52630)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529847
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 52630 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Retry option for database lock situations (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52630
<vish> oh , he's not here..
<BUGabundo_remote> ZOMG SO TRUE http://xkcd.com/727/
<BUGabundo_remote> hi vish
<BUGabundo_remote> saw my last batch of photos
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: hey,  which ones?
<BUGabundo_remote> from last weekend
<BUGabundo_remote> last days of vacations
<alvin> I want to file a bug against the upgrade to Lucid. (Lucid changes lvm fstab entries to UUID) Against what package do I file it?
<persia> I've had boot work with UUID LVM entries, although I agree it's less intuitive.  Are you sure it's really a bug?
<alvin> Yes, because snapshots have the same UUID as their parent. I ended up with a snapshot of /home mounted on /home
<persia> Oh, good point.  I don't happen to snapshot any of my boot-essential drives.
<alvin> I needed to remove all snapshots in order to boot properly.
<persia> Or edit /etc/fstab
<alvin> Well, a snapshot of /root could come in handy sometimes. Previously, fstab entries where changed to UUID, except for LVM. I don't know why that changed.
<vish> jibel_: hi.. 529847 starts off and title probably needs an update but the reporter wants a retry button essentially
<alvin> So, what package is responsible?
 * persia is looking
<vish> starts off differently*
<persia> I don't think it's just lucid though.  I think that happened to me for a jaunty->karmic upgrade as well.
<alvin> On a fresh install of karmic /dev/mapper/... is used. I'm sure about that. Let me check a Jaunty
<alvin> Hmm, you are right. Fresh install is /dev/mapper. Upgrade (also to Jaunty) changes to UUID
<persia> So it's just a general bug, rather than an upgrade bug.
<alvin> Yes, then this must have been the first time I upgraded a system with existing snapshots
<persia> Unfortunately grep -n fstab /var/lib/dpkg/info/* didn't show me anything that looked like a postinst that would be doing that.
<persia> So I've no idea which package needs fixing.  I'd definitely like to "me too" the bug though: it's annoying to try to figure out what is where by UUID when I'm using LVM anyway.
<alvin> There is a bit more. (in Lucid), after I changed the entry for /home to /dev/mapper. First, /home can not be mounted, so you go into a recovery shell and type # mount /home. THen you get: mount: special device /dev/mapper/vg0-home does not exist. Then I did lvremove volumegroup/snapshotofhome. Then mount /home and voila. /home is mounted by mapper.
<alvin> So, if there is a snapshot, the parent directory is not even found by mountall. This is probably another bug, so I'll file separately.
<persia> Try booting into the initramfs (break=preinit I think), and see if `vgchange -a y` adds the correct entries to /dev/mapper
<alvin> ok, I'll make a snapshot and reboot
 * persia has two lucid systems with LVM: one boots fine, the other consistently fails to set up the /dev/mapper entries
<alvin> There's also bug 527666 and bug 557909 if you have +4 lvm volumes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Waiting for /some/partition [SM] (affects: 26) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527666
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 557909 in devmapper (Ubuntu) "lucid hangs on boot because of device ownership (affects: 6) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557909
<persia> I don't have an issue with 527666, and I have 12 volumes.
<alvin> And are the permissions on /dev/mapper/ good?
<persia> I have a mix of root.root and root.disk for reasons I don't entirely understand.
<persia> And some things are just confusing.  I have a volume I use as a clean chroot for lucid/amd64 which is root.disk and another which I use as a clean chroot for lucid/i386 (created within a few seconds of the other) which is root.root.
<alvin> That's the last bug. In Karmic, the group is always disk. In Lucid, volumes with group disk do not get mounted
<persia> My swap is root.disk and gets used (I'm not sure "mount" is the correct term)
<persia> Actually, my / is root.disk, and that definitely gets mounted.
<alvin> Hmm, the new snapshot has 'disk', while the original /home has root. It does get mounted. But now /opt has disk and blocks the boot
<alvin> Oh?
<alvin> Tricky...
<persia> I don't think it's the permissions.  I think it's something more subtle.
<alvin> If it's not the permissions, it's the first bug 527666, but that one should be fixed. I always have a drive that can't get mounted, but it's not always the same.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Waiting for /some/partition [SM] (affects: 26) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527666
<alvin> Now it's /opt again
<jibel_> vish, but the fixes are different, that's why I would keep 2 different reports.
<alvin> ah, after a new reboot, now my snapshot of /home is again mounted on /home
<jibel_> vish, and a reload button is not the solution for 529847. We'd better try to reuse the running instance of synaptic.
<alvin> So, the bug is reproducible if you reboot enough
<persia> alvin: Except, like I said, I have >10 volumes and have never encountered it.  This is on my laptop, which is probably my most frequently rebooted device (certainly more than any of my servers or my handheld)
<alvin> Yes, we have to find out what the difference is here.
<alvin> This reboot I have 2 volumes that don't get mounted , but this time, the right /home is mounted.
<alvin> i'll start out by filing the UUID bug, but I'm still not sure against what package.
<vish> jibel_: not the reload button , he mentions "retry option" to reload , this will allow him to close synaptic running already and retry the reload from the sources dialogue..
<jibel_> vish, yep "retry"
<alvin> Ah, more information. If I remove the snapshot, all filesystems are mounted at boot. persia, would you like to try this? Take a snapshot of one of your filesystems and reboot?
<vish> jibel_: but I not sure what you meant though , feel free to undup it if you want to dealt separately  :)
<vish> s/to/it
<persia> alvin: Erm, let me get to a good point to reboot first, but sure :)
<alvin> persia: Thanks. I'll be here all day (quasselcore)
<jibel_> vish, that's the point: do not close the close the running synaptic but reuse it instead.
<jibel_> vish, thanks for your help on triaging synaptic's reports ;)
<vish> :)
<vish> jibel_: thats a nice idea , unduping it
<alvin> persia: You might want to wait with the reboot. Meanwhile, I did a fresh install of Lucid server (daily)
<alvin> Everything is fine, as long as you don't create an lvm snapshot. This time I got the grub rescue shell and needed the cd to delete the snapshot in order to boot again.
<persia> alvin: How long should I wait?  I'm down to about 4 things to clear before I can reboot, but once I get away from the reboot goal, the list grows again :)
<alvin> while I found another bug. You know the ubuntu-server team has taken the sensible decision to make boot messages visible? Well, errors (and plymouth's suggestions) are not visible.
<persia> You should be able to boot in rescue mode (hold down the shift key while booting), and remove the snapshot from the initramfs
<persia> That's a bug in the plymouth theme: which theme are you using?
<alvin> persia: No, holding shift didn't work. I got: "Grub loading, and then immediately fd0 not found, disk not found, grub rescue>
<alvin> no team. it's ubuntu-server (see bug 548954)
<persia> Oh, you have a snapshot of /boot?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548954 in upstart (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 7 other projects) "Ubuntu servers should display information during boot by default (affects: 22) (dups: 2) (heat: 144)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548954
<alvin> No, a snapshot of some empty lvm volume I created
<persia> Ubuntu server had better have a plymouth theme installed, even if just the text theme, or boot gets annoying.
<persia> My servers has it, but it's an upgrade, so I'm unsure how that changes things.
<alvin> That wouldn't be nice to people with some intel cards. A lot of servers have those and they show blank screens with a framebuffer or so I'm told.
<alvin> Unless you are willing to take the risk and make a snapshot, I would use a spare machine. You can, however, use the cd to enter the root shell and remove the snapshot without touching the rest of your system.
<persia> You don't need to use framebuffer.  THere's a text theme that just does text.
<persia> I'd expect it to work on a console.
<gnomefreak> anyone having issues with 2.6.32-20-generic+nvidia+latest gdm? i see plymouth but it never makes it to GDM restarting gdm does not work
<micahg> gnomefreak: there were some problems with the first -20
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: is it 20.29 or 20.30?
<persia> Those were with ACPI, and mostly affected thinkpads though.
<gnomefreak> not sure im not on it
<ZykoticK9> vish, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/561667 Chromium is included in the default Lucid install, and adding a single sentence to a package description which improves usability seem to me (perhaps incorrectly) like a "paper cut"
<vish> ZykoticK9: you mean in the software store?
<maco> it is?
<ZykoticK9> vish, sorry not "default Lucid install" but "default Lucid repository"
<vish> err... center
<maco> ah ok
<alvin> persia: I can confirm that Lucid, installed from cd lists /dev/mapper in fstab for lvm volumes, as it should be. So, it's only on upgrade that this goes wrong
<maco> i was like "huhh?? no irefox?"
<maco> *fire
<ZykoticK9> sorry maco - wrong wording
<vish> ZykoticK9: ah well , that would be just a bug in the dev release of software center, we usually dont do papercut for those too
<persia> alvin: That matches my experience.  Did you already file this bug, or are you waiting for a package hint?
<alvin> Waiting for the package hint actually. I have no idea what's responsible for adapting existing stuff during upgrade
<ZykoticK9> vish, i certainly bow you your expertise in these matters (but this seems like such an easy thing to solve)
<persia> vish: Extending papercuts also to dev releases ought result in more polished stuff on release, no?
<persia> alvin: There's a meeting on now, but may as well ask in #ubuntu-server come the turn of the hour.
<alvin> persia: A meeting of the server team?
<vish> ZykoticK9: persia: then every little bug became a papercut , that was why we didnt want to include dev release bugs
<persia> vish: Fair: still good to highlight little easy-to-fix stuff.  Lots of stuff isn't easy to fix, and can wait.
<persia> alvin: Yep.
<gnomefreak> micahg: linux-image-2. 2.6.32-20.30
<alvin> persia: So, I should ask afterwards? (just informing about the protocol here)
<ZykoticK9> vish, it certainly wasn't myself who added it to papercuts and i was unaware that papercuts don't apply to Dev releases - so sorry for bothering you with this :)  Thanks everyone in bug-squad
<micahg> gnomefreak: hmmm, weird, anyways, I didn't reboot with -20 and am waiting for --21 to push through archvie
<persia> alvin: I usually find team members have more time after a meeting ends then when I ask for stuff when they are in a meeting :)
<alvin> Good point
<vish> ZykoticK9: no worries
<vish> ZykoticK9: persia: i agree it is easy to fix , hence i mentioned "nice catch" :)
<persia> vish: Indeed :)
<Damascene> Hi,
<Damascene> some one said "on aime bien avoir une selition" on a bug
<Damascene> what does that mean?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/562130
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562130 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Selecting an RTL language should install and RTL capable terminal emulator (affects: 21) (heat: 98)" [Low,Triaged]
<jibel_> Damascene, even in french it doesn't mean anything.
<Damascene> :D
<Damascene> so it's spam?
<jibel_> no, I don't think so. rather someone lost in life.
<micahg> plars: please note in bug next time there's no private info so as not to scare the rest of us :)
<plars> micahg: np, I probably should have noted it but I figured it was obvious since I did it *right* after opening it and I was also the submitter :)
<micahg> plars: I saw that, but wasn't sure
<micahg> plars: anyways, retracer is done :)
<plars> micahg: oh it worked this time? yay!
<plars> :)
<plars> let's see if it actually got anything useful though
<micahg> plars: what version of TB?
<plars> 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<plars> nope :(
<plars> figures
<micahg> plars: it's already being addresses upstream: mozilla 532198
<ubot4`> Mozilla bug 532198 in XPCOM "Fix NS_InvokeByIndex() to use BLX for method invocations when compiling for Thumb" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532198
<plars> micahg: cool
<micahg> plars: we actually have a fix in Firefox already I think
<plars> I figured it was likely to be another thumb2 porting issue
<micahg> yep, let me see iff we can throw it on Thunderbird
<micahg> plars: I'll try to get it added in today
<plars> micahg: you rock, thanks!
<micahg> plars: np
<alvin> persia: reported as bug 563117
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563117 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Release upgrade converts /dev/mapper entries in /etc/fstab to UUID (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563117
<persia> Hah.  mountall.
 * persia "mee too"s
<micahg> yofel: shouldn't apport have a saner message if the package is just old?
<Damascene> any one having problem with wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<yofel> well, might be, but the way it does the genuine package test right now it can't differentiate between "not in the archive anymore" and "was  never in the archive"
<yofel> as apt-cache policy linux-image... will not return a valid archive link
<micahg> yofel: can we just change the message to say no genuine or has been superseded in archive?
<micahg> yofel: and maybe also say please try to reproduce (if possible) with latest package version in archive?
<yofel> hm, that might be a good idea, but you should rather talk to pitti about this
<Damascene> yofel, hi, you are the ubuntu-bug maintainer?
<yofel> Damascene: no, if anything I know a bit more about it than others and I'm responsible for ubuntu-bugs bash completion
<yofel> the only maintainer I know is Martin Pitt (pitti in #ubuntu-devel)
<Damascene> oh, I thought you can change the text as mich-g asked
<micahg> yofel: I'll talk to him later
<Damascene> is the --(stroke)-- broken on ubuntu wiki?
<Damascene> I don't get that effect at all
<Damascene> I even didn't find how to sign
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/562130
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 562130 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Selecting an RTL language should install and RTL capable terminal emulator (affects: 24) (heat: 106)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> what should I do now?
<Sabre_Edge> Hi I am having this bug with playonlinux Bug #534780, what can i do to resolve this issue (using ubuntu 10.04 beta 2)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 534780 in playonlinux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "app seems to crash after selection of an entry-confirmation (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534780
<Sabre_Edge> anyone ?
<JoshuaL> my system doesnt want to sleep, it goes black and the system wont respond, how can i report this bug?
<mars> Hi everyone.  I have a bug where the Gnome Screen Unlock dialog shows for a second, then the whole monitor goes black.  I need to switch terminals to get the display to restore itself.  What package should I file the bug against?
<yofel> does anyone know if software center hardcodes button text colors on the info pages? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/software-center.png That black box should have a black button that says "Remove", but you can't read it
<yofel> oddly enough the buttons in the menus aren't affected, only the description pages http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/software-center1.png
<atrus> mars: what do you have to do to restore the display?
<mars> atrus, Ctrl-F1, Ctrl-F7
<atrus> mars: and after that it was okay?
<mars> yes
<atrus> my first guess would be to file against your video card driver
<mars> atrus, sorry, Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F7
<mars> atrus, ugh, nvidia here :(
<mars> atrus, ok, thank you for the help
<BUGabundo> evening 'p
<sandberg> I'm trying to debug bug #423252, but gdb chokes when the nss-ldap module is invoked. Anyone got any sugestions about alternative debuggers?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo (Kairos Linux) (and 10 other projects) "NSS using LDAP on Karmic breaks 'su' and 'sudo' (affects: 25) (heat: 198)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
<sandberg> I'd really like to get a stack trace of my test application when something calls __nptl_setxid...
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: evening
<BUGabundo> hey ben
<hggdh> seb128: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApportRetrace good for you?
<hggdh> argh, wiki.ubuntu.com is misbehaving today...
<seb128> hggdh, "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."...
<seb128> hggdh, will comment when I get it ;-)
<yofel> actually I got one 500 and 2 503 errors in the last hour
<hggdh> seb128: yes, I am trying to save the last update, and failing
<hggdh> yofel: at least I only get this one
<W3ird_N3rd> Hope I'm in the right channel. I think the netboot ISO is broken again. one or two days ago it couldn't finish because seemlingly no mirror had kernel modules, today no IP can be obtained using DHCP
<W3ird_N3rd> I am using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<W3ird_N3rd> the mini.iso
<W3ird_N3rd> or should I ask in ubuntu-devel?
<jibel_> Am I right if I affect bug 557023 to casper ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 557023 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) / cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory (affects: 11) (dups: 10) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557023
<plars> micahg: thanks for getting that thunderbird fix in before freeze :) Now I just need to test again
<micahg> plars: that would be great :)
 * micahg really needs to clean up bugs next month
<micahg> plars: won't build for another 10 hrs
<hggdh> seb128: new page name: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingWithApportRetrace
<BUGabundo> Bug 563425
<BUGabundo> bug #563425
<ubot4`> BUGabundo: Bug 563425 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/563425 is private
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563425 in linux (Ubuntu) "9.10 64bits shows only 3gb ram (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563425
<BUGabundo> apw: can you take a quick peak at it? trying to help an user out
<bdmurray> micahg: can you elaborate on bug 560563?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560563 in ubuntu-qa-website "package status updates stopped on 2010-04-09 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560563
<micahg> bdmurray: fixed already, the counts on the left side were not being updated
<bdmurray> micahg: okay great!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: lots of bios related messages - has he tried to update it?
<BUGabundo> he says toshiba has no newer bios
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> can you past the link back?
<BUGabundo> I have no log, since my disk was in RO
<BUGabundo> had to reboot to liveusb and fsck
<BUGabundo> :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-15
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: link to what? bug? https://launchpad.net/bugs/563425
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563425 in linux (Ubuntu) "9.10 64bits shows only 3gb ram (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thanks
<timClicks> I'm having trouble with the ubuntu wiki
<timClicks> it's not allowing me to login via my launchpad openid
<timClicks> which means hugday's not going to be easy to participate in
<yofel> any specific error? I got a bunch of "HTTPError: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable" a while ago
<timClicks> I had that too, this one is MoinMoin complaining..
<timClicks> 2 secs, I'll go replicated
<timClicks> *replicate
<timClicks> HTTPFetchingError
<timClicks> (77, 'Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)')
<ryanakca> Hmmm. Should bug 537793 have it's importance upped to High? It has what I think is a severe impact on a small to moderate size of Ubuntu users (anybody who has an encrypted HD). The bug makes it extremely difficult to get a system to boot.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 537793 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "missed passphrase keypress for encrypted HD (affects: 7) (heat: 38)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537793
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<om26er> I have never been to bugdays before. If I ask something from the reporter does that mean it should be closed in hugday page?
<micahg> om26er: if it's new, yes
 * micahg hasn't done a hugday in about 2 months...
<om26er> If I change the affected package, should I leave that bug in the bugday page
<micahg> om26er: no, you can close it
<micahg> om26er: if it's no longer affecting that apckage
<om26er> ok
<om26er> how can I break my software cache so that software center shows the button 'update now' ?
<om26er> I mean apt cache
<om26er> what package can be related to this bug? dont think its software center bug http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39450885/Schermata-Modifiche%20applicate.png
<m_anish> Hi, There seems to be an issue affecting ubuntu-lucid users in India, I am not sure if this needs to be filed as a bug... details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454846
<m_anish> can someone help decide?
<zeroseven0183> Hi m_anish, someone in the forum suggested a solution. Have you tried that already?
<m_anish> yes and it worked... the last post is by me only :)
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, yes and it worked... the last post is by me only (as anishmangal2002)
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, so should I file it?
<zeroseven0183> I'm not sure, actually
<zeroseven0183> That's about Ubuntu repositories
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, hmm
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, in that case I guess it should be filed. However, it is more a "workaround announcement" rather than a bug, filed for the sake of keeping record. WhatSayU?
<zeroseven0183> Here in the Philippines, the correct address is http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<m_anish> ok
<zeroseven0183> compared to the http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ for India
<zeroseven0183> noticed the /ubuntu/ubuntu
<m_anish> It apparently didn't have the extra /ubuntu/ till yesterday
<zeroseven0183> I think you should file it
<Pici> m_anish: I'm talking with one of the people who manage the archives now.
<m_anish> Pici, ok
<zeroseven0183> then have the people, whom Pici is chatting with, know about it
<Pici> zeroseven0183: I was talking to the person about that particular issue already
<zeroseven0183> What did he say? Does m_anish need to file a bug report?
<Pici> m_anish: Theres two issues.  1) http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ should match http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/, so there *will* be an additional /ubuntu/ at the end. 2) The people who manage the india mirror accidentally added an extra /ubuntu/ in there, so its doubly not working now.
<m_anish> Pici, I agree.
<jpds> m_anish: Yes, they've done something wrong and I've notified them.
<m_anish> Pici, So will the fix be to remove the extra /ubuntu/. I have made the change in sources.list so will I need to change back?
<Pici> m_anish: Yes.
<zeroseven0183> m_anish, so I guess the issue can be considered as "solved" :-)
<zeroseven0183> it's good to have these people around
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, Pici, jpds, ok I guess I should update the thread "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454846"  with an ETA estimate from you ppl.
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, :)
<jpds> m_anish: Mirror issues should go to mirrors--at--ubuntu.com where they will be on my radar.
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, Pici, jpds, ... mentioning a *bug id* there, if you ppl say so?
<m_anish> jpds, ok
<jpds> m_anish: It's not a bug, more of a configuration error on the mirror managers' end.
<m_anish> jpds, ok, agreed :)
<zeroseven0183> If that's the case then there's no need to file a bug report.
<zeroseven0183> Maybe just an information on the forum/thread
<zeroseven0183> so people would know
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, agreed, If anyone knows the ETA for the fix, pls update the thread accordingly
<m_anish> zeroseven0183, jpds, Pici, Thanks for all the advice/info!
<zeroseven0183> Sure. Happy Ubuntu-ing
<jpds> m_anish: in.archive.ubuntu.com has been repointed at London for now.
<jpds> [while they fix the mirror... again].
<m_anish> jpds, can you update the thread as well?
<m_anish> jpds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454846
<m_anish> jpds, FYI, I have communicated this to the ubuntu-in mailing list
<jpds> m_anish: You're lucky I like to go above and beyond. ;-) Replied.
<m_anish> jpds, thanks a lot :)
<etali> Hi all, I'm working through the bug day list, what are we supposed to do if the bug has been touched recently by someone else?  (E.g. bug 560446 - someone marked it as a duplicate yesterday, does that mean it should be ticked off on the bugday list?)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 560446 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Many images from software categories are missing (dup-of: 556335)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560446
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 556335 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Icons not displayed when using certain icon themes (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556335
<vish> etali: can be ticked off
<etali> vish, cool, thanks!
<alvin> I want to report a bug, but the summary sounds a bit silly: "grub2 doesn't find disk when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume". Should I test other configurations first?
<simar> hi all
<simar> i'm completely newbie with some programming exposure and used ubuntu for about 15 days plz help me  ....
<simar> I am really committed to serve the ubuntu community ....
<hernejj> Simar, Ubuntu is always looking for people to help with bugs. For more info please see  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<vish> hmm , no pretty graph for software center :(
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/563915
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563915 in netbook-launcher (Ubuntu) "wrong icons alignment in RTL locale (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> hi,
<vish> Damascene: you mean the partition icons?
 * thekorn does not see any icons aligned to the left on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44277838/netbook_launcher.png
<thekorn> but maybe I'm just blind
<Damascene> vish, yes
<vish> thekorn: i think, he is referring to the partition icons , there is a space on the right
<vish> ah , right he is ;)
<baptistemm> thekorn, I guess the bottom icons should right-aligned
<baptistemm> ie RTL language
<vish> Damascene: mention that on the bug , it is a bit unclear ;)  also try to get that confirmed by another RTL user
<Damascene> thekorn, I admit the screen shot isn't the best but I used it for anther bug
<Damascene> vish, I think the developer confirmed it on the mailing list
<Damascene> and he asked me to report it
<vish> Damascene: then add the link to the ML discussion
<thekorn> ah, now I got it ;)
<vish> Damascene: would be easier for others to follow as well :)
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-April/011201.html
<om26er> what should we do about bugs in softwre center that was shipped with Karmic? those bugs seem fixed in Lucid
<Damascene> Didier is netbook-launcher developer, right?
<om26er> Damascene, actually that was njpatel who seem to be working on the new interface that sabdfl announced (my guess), but yes for Lucid
<Damascene> I see
<hernejj> om26er: Hi :) I trust you were able to get hugday's cookie autodetection to work?
<om26er> hernejj, yes it worked fine and fine for the ppa
<om26er> s/fine/thanks ;-)
<om26er> hernejj, onething, if those tools are installed before installing chrome then I was not able to login wiki.ubuntu.org
<hernejj> om26er: Are you saying that having the ubdated hugday installed somehow prevents you from loging in to wiki.ubuntu.org??
<om26er> hernejj, exactly
<hernejj> om26er: I'm not sure how that is possible. hugday does not interfere with the operation of any browser in any way. It simply passivley reads the cookie data.
<om26er> hernejj, dont remember the exact error but it was related to moinmoin and advised to report a bug for moinmoin
<om26er> hernejj, well no problems now though.
<hernejj> om26er: If you can recreate the problem I'd be interested in hearing how.
<micahg> I saw an issue with cookies + chrome + hugday at some point
<om26er> hernejj, before installing those qa tools I just installed them from your ppa then after that install chrome-dev and at login got an error everytime I tried
<om26er> sorry for the typo that was before installing chrome
<hernejj> om26er: I'll try to reproduce this. Thanks for the info.
<om26er> hernejj, they simply worked for chromium by editing Chrome to chromium in somefiles
<hernejj> om26er: Just to clarify... Were you having trouble loogin in with the actual browser, or were you having trouble with huhday "loggin in" and automatically editing a page?
<hggdh> pedro_: you deactivated about 20 bugsquadders, right?
<om26er> hernejj, the problem was with the website login
<hernejj> om26er: Ok, I'll investigate. Thanks. :)
<pedro_> hggdh, 24 to be exact, yes
<hggdh> pedro_: cool, just curious ;-)
<pedro_> hggdh, weird that some of them were added on January/February but they didn't fit the requirements...
<pedro_> hggdh, will check from time to time to try to avoid that
<hggdh> pedro_: I might have fat-handed some... sorry
<pedro_> hggdh, probably i did the same :-P
<pedro_> doesn't hurt checking once a month though ;-)
<hggdh> heh. Indeed
<charlie-tca> Very good BugDay, today!
<om26er> is there any empathy bug day coming?
<charlie-tca> om26er: don't see it on the planning guide - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<pedro_> om26er, not according to the schedule, want to run one? :-)
<om26er> pedro_, I think its in a fine form atm but thanks for the offer :-)
<pedro_> om26er, no problem. for the future, if you want to have one just add it to the planning page ;-)
<m_anish> !info bug 563783
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 563783 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport fails giving server error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563783
<ubot4`> m_anish: '563783' is not a valid distribution: hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<om26er> noted
<om26er> there was a bug fix in gwibber a few hours ago and the changelog (I think) contained the wrong bug number as the bug had been fixed for almost 15days. though the changelog description suggest a very famous bug(but still its not closed)
<m_anish> Hi, In karmic when you hover over the battery icon, a tooltip pops up containing info about battery status. This doesn't happen in lucid. One has to left-click the battery icon to get battery status. Is it something that is by design or is it a BUG?
<om26er> m_anish, #ubuntu+1 is the channel. and its by design
<m_anish> om26er, I am very sorry, I though I posted to that channel only :) dammit similar looking xchat tabs
<om26er> m_anish, no need to sorry :)
<vish> pedro_: hi.. i think you can close https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613693  , i havent seen it since the gkd fix.. previously it used to occur atleast once a day
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 613693 in Mailer "Evolution freezes often [evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() ]" [Critical,Needinfo]
<pedro_> vish, closed, thanks!
<xteejx> Hey guys, where can I find the lp-improvements for firefox, had to reformat laptop and can't find it again
<om26er> xteejx, https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<xteejx> thx omer
<xteejx> :)
<ia> hello. i've clashed with this bug - #331564 . Although in "Fading Windows" compiz plugin option "Fade windows" looks like "any & !(title=notify-osd)", notifications still flickering on fade in. Disabling "Fade windows" plugin "solve" this problem. Should I leave a comment with confirmation of bug there? And how to fix this issue (flickering pretty annoying, but when fade plugin is disabled, user lose a set of pretty useful features, such as freezing windows o
<ia> n unresponsive state)?
<xteejx> bug 331564
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 331564 in compiz (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 1 other project) "OSD notifications sometimes flicker when fading in (affects: 2)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331564
<xteejx> ia, that bug is fixed
<ia> well, i 'see' it in ubuntu lucid beta 2 now.
<xteejx> Are you fully updated?
<ia> i guess so.
<xteejx> I see what's happened with this, it's been set Fix Released, although it isn't really fixed, but rather appears to be something that won't be fixed because of compiz
<xteejx> I don't really know what the situation would be here
<xteejx> bdmurray: Any suggestions Brian?
<xteejx> Ok, he's not here. ummm
<xteejx> pedro_: ^ ?? Are you here?
<pedro_> xteejx, yes, let me look at the bug
<xteejx> I don't think it should be set Won't Fix either
<xteejx> thanks pedro :)
<pedro_> ia, so you're getting the issue even with the workaround applied ?
<ia> pedro_: yep, looks like. I guess, somehow in my case fade plugin just can't fetch "fading windows" setting for  "any & !(title=notify-osd)" rule.
<ia> i mean, can't apply it as it's should :-)
<pedro_> ia, ok, please open a new bug for that and make reference to the 331564
<ia> pedro_: ok.
<pedro_> ia, ubuntu-bug compiz ; should do the trick
<pedro_> ia, thanks!
<ia> pedro_: so, do you guess, that this is a bug of compiz, but not notify-osd?
<pedro_> ia, well if the gconf key is not being read that might be a compiz issue, but let see with the report filed
<pedro_> without the info is difficult to say where the issue actually is
<ia> pedro_: here we go - #564137
<pedro_> ia, awesome, thanks
<malev> hi! can anyone take a look at this bug. I marked it as confirmed, but I don't know what to do next: 554319
<hggdh> bug 554319
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 554319 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software center silently removes installed packages if there are package conflicts (affects: 3) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554319
<hggdh> malev: what is the version of software-centre
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> center
<seb128> hggdh, hey
<hggdh> seb128: hi
<seb128> hggdh, what was the wikipage url from yesterday?
<hggdh> hold on
<seb128> hggdh, it timeouted and then I had to go
<hggdh> seb128: no prob https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingWithApportRetrace
<hggdh> seb128: just noticed there are still some editing to be done
<malev> hggdh, software-center 1.1.23   mine software-version
<hggdh> malev: are you running Lucid?
<malev> hggdh, lucid beta 2
<hggdh> malev: current software-center is 2.0, can you try with it? There were some changes that may have resolved it
<hggdh> malev: also, it is always a good option to add the version in the bug ;-)
<malev> hggdh, oks! I'm going for it. thanks!!
<hggdh> malev: welcome
<seb128> hggdh, seems mostly good to me, maybe get valgrind to have a conditional depends and not confuse users about dbg, dbgsym conflict
<hggdh> seb128: I tried, Loïc closed wontfix
<hggdh> but I can take this piece out
<malev> what are this? MOIN_ID or MOIN_SESSION   (I'm reading tools for bugday)
<hggdh> seb128: I took it out. I will, most probably, be adding more to it as time goes
<micahg> malev: cookies
<seb128> hggdh, ok thanks
<malev> I can't close a bug using hugday close 554892  is it really important?
<hggdh> malev: AFAICR hugday close xxxx does not close the bug itself, but updates the wiki to state it has been dealt with
<malev> hggdh, I know. but it's giving me an error:  http://pastie.org/private/592kw63bwiujtockbk9lq
<xteejx> malev: You need to run hugday init again, have you cleared cookies in your browser or anything? This can cause that
<malev> xteejx, I'm running hugday init --user marcosvanetta --wiki-id malev   (with firefox close and it's not telling me anything)
<malev> Oh and I am logged in launchpad and the wiki
<yofel> malev: aren't you supposed to use cookies.sqlite with firefox?
<malev> yofel, I don't undestand...
<malev> should I run: hugday init --user marcosvanetta --wiki-id --cookie=/pathtothecookies? I've done that
<yofel> malev: instead of --wiki-id (which is a pretty long hash afaik) use --cookie ~/.mozilla/firefox/<your_profile>/cookies.sqlite (close firefox first)
<malev> yofel,  oks!!
<malev> it WORK!!! yofel, you rock!!!   What do you think, should I change the wiki to add this as ... I don't know, frequently problems or something like that?
<yofel> last time I read the page it said that already...
<yofel> let me check
<xteejx> yeah the path to cookies is relative to your system ;)
<malev> yoasif, yes, it's there! I'm a fool :D
<hggdh> malev: not a fool, only distracted :-)
<xteejx> I do more stupid things than that, I wouldn't worry :P
 * yofel remembers trying to figure out how that works for half an hour before reading the page again and realizing you had to close firefox first :D
<hggdh> when nothing else works, power it off, count to ten, power it on again
<Bookman> I don't know if this is a bug or not....since upgrading to 10.04, everytime I change the paper size in OO.o, I have to manually match that setting in CUPS.  I never had to do that before.  Like changing from 8 1/2 x 11 to a custom Avery label sheet.
<malev> hggdh, hey. I've updated all lucid and now I have software center 1.1.26, is it the latest?
 * micahg thinks 2.0 was pushed
<xteejx> !info software-centre lucid
<ubot4`> xteejx: Package software-centre does not exist in lucid
<micahg> !info software-center lucid
<ubot4`> micahg: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.26 (lucid), package size 270 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<yofel> 2.0 was uploaded yes, but lets see what happened to the bulid
<xteejx> That's the one :) I have 2.0
<malev> yofel, and... how to install it? from the branch?
<xteejx> 2.0 on AMD64 on the UK mirror
<xteejx> no, just update
<yofel> malev: might not be on all mirrors yet
<hggdh> I got it at 2.0
<xteejx> malev: It isn't a branch, just keep an eye on your updates it will be available within 24 hours
 * yofel has still 1.1.26, but last update check was ~6h ago
<malev> oks!!! I'll wait then
<yofel> yep, 2.0 is on my amd64 update queue (german mirror)
<xteejx> It was published 20 hours ago it should be available by now
<yofel> i386 is out on de.archive too
<xteejx> Also appears it was only built on i386 or am I reading the wrong page?
<xteejx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/2.0
<yofel> if the package is for 'all' archs then that's ok
<xteejx> Of course! Do'h! I knew that ;)
<yofel> yep
<kamusin> ddecator, what it's the main difference between a report confirmed and triaged for software-center? I ask you because I have seen a couple of reports for example that are wishlist ones but just are stayed such confirmed and not like triaged..
<malev> now it is for update!!!!
<persia> kamusin: In general "confirmed" means that we know it's really a bug, and "triaged" means that we know what needs doing (fairly precisely) to fix it.
<persia> We may not know the actual code (although sometimes we do), but we do know enough to be able to pinpoint the issue, and so more debugging would be a waste of time.
<kamusin> but for a wishlist one should I mark as confirmed or triaged (a function that is not implemented could be..?)
<persia> Same rules as any other bug.
<persia> So if the wishlist bug is "Please replace the icon with the one I attached", that's easy to get to "Triaged"
<persia> If the wishlist bug is "CUPS should have built-in support for using 3-D assemblers to generate living breathing ponies on demand", I think it will be a few years before we get past "Confirmed", as it requires updates to molecular assembler technology, and we can't know the API for the drivers in advance.
<persia> Most bugs fall somewhere between these extremes.
<kamusin> persia right, maybe this report is a exception but please check at bug 524690
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 524690 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""In Progress" does not show download rate (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524690
<persia> kamusin: I think that's a correct status, especially because the person who set the status assigned themselves to deal with the bug.
<persia> I suspect there's some thought involved about how to present this information correctly.
<persia> It's trivial for the CLI interfaces, but it's not always clear where to show that sort of thing in a GUI.
<sandberg> I'm experiencing a bug with sudo under some network configurations. It is marked as confirmed in Debian, but is still marked as new in all the affected Ubuntu distributions. Is this normal? The bug has been around since September last year.
<alvin> sandberg: Tell us what bug
<sandberg> Bug #423252
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo (Kairos Linux) (and 10 other projects) "NSS using LDAP on Karmic breaks 'su' and 'sudo' (affects: 25) (heat: 198)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
<sandberg> Really bad for corporate users... :(
<sandberg> I think it is really a bug in eglibc rather than nss-ldap or GnuTLS.
<alvin> sandberg: I'm sure the server team is looking into that one
<kamusin> persia, agree..:)
<persia> I'm not.  Nobody assigned themselves.
<sandberg> Well, no one has been assigned to the bug yet.
<persia> sandberg: Works the other way: people don't get assigned: people assign themselves.
<sandberg> Aha, ok.
<persia> Needs someone to track down the preise issue (which seems to be problematic based on the comment log), and then get the bug to triaged for one of the packages concerned.
<persia> (or many of them)
<sandberg> Yeah, was a bit surprised when GDB lost track of the process. :(
<persia> Could be someone in bugsquad.  Could be one of the server folk.  Doesn't really matter, but until the issue is understood, it's unlikjely to be fixed :(
<sandberg> Seems, to me at least, like there is an issue with some unfortunate pthreads interactions.
<arand> Bug #508632 seems to have gained an [FFe] tag arbitrarily, that isn't correct right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 508632 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FFe] Toggle button for Nautilus location field gone (affects: 46) (dups: 5) (heat: 258)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508632
<sandberg> I bet some part in this uses signal 31 for something that ptrace isn't expecting (sig 31 is used to notify pthreads of some UID changing thingy).
<sandberg> persia: Do you know anyone from the server team that could help me in tracking this one down?
<persia> sandberg: My recommendation is to ask in #ubuntu-server to find someone.  I don't want to highlight someone that may not have time/be interested
<sandberg> persia: Ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<seb128> bdmurray, hello there
<seb128> bdmurray, did didrocks pinged you about http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-lucid-fixes-report.html?
<bdmurray> seb128: no
<seb128> bdmurray, how is the team member list built? Didier is not on it it seems
<bdmurray> seb128: his e-mail address is hidden in launchpad
<seb128> oh ok, so he needs to show it to be there?
<seb128> I will tell him tomorrow, thanks
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, that's the easiest way (other than some possible code changes) to fix it atm
<seb128> I don't see any reason his ubuntu email should not be listed
<seb128> I will tell him tomorrow that's because of that, we just didn't have a clue how the list was built
<bdmurray> right only logged in users can see e-mail addresses anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-16
<Gartral> having insane serious issues.. cannot boot safely into X period. all it does is loop the ready sound, and my cpu is burning at 60 C.. dont know what too look for, but i know netroot works
<BlkDrgn> hello all, im having an issue that i was wondering if anyone else was having too
<BlkDrgn> i downloaded and burned to disk the 10.04 beta 2 today, and i cannot boot into it, eithor by "try first" or "install"
<m0ar> Reh, after a dist-upgrade Opera uses some wierd, monospace font. It doesn't change when I change the settings :c
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." But my Lucid computer reports: "Sorry the program gvfs-gdm-volume-monitor closed unexpectedly." What package does...
<bullgard4> ...provide this program?
<baptistemm> the source package is gvfs
<bullgard4>  baptistemm Thank you for you information. --  Why does '~$ ubuntu-bug gvfs' terminate prematurely?
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<ddecator> do you get an error when you try to report it?
<bullgard4> ddecator: No.
<ddecator> of course not, that'd make it too easy =p
<ddecator> did you double-check that gvfs is installed?
<bullgard4> ddecator: Synaptic shows that it is installed. In addition, the packages gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse are installed too.
<bullgard4> In addition, locate shows a file /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor.
<baptistemm> bullgard4, does ubuntu-bug reports an error?
<bullgard4> baptistemm: No.
<ddecator> bullgard4: alright, well if ubuntu-bug won't work for you at all, you can go to Launchpad and file a bug against gvfs there. maybe apport-collect will work after that
<benga_> My ubuntu 9.04 freeze wile reading video or streaming from youtub no mouse or keyboard ,please help
<ddecator> benga_: what graphics card do you have?
<benga_> nvidia 8x
<bullgard4> baptistemm, ddecator: I found out that my bug has been reported yet: Launchpad bug #531731. --  (Sorry that there is some glitch 'ubuntu-bug gvfs'.)  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 531731 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashes on login (affects: 14) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531731
<ddecator> bullgard4: np, glad you found it =)
<ddecator> benga_: do you have the latest nvidia driver installed?
<benga_> yes  96.43 but no work fine
<ddecator> does it happen consistently?
<benga_> yes 10 minutes reading only
<ddecator> hmmm, strange. have you checked launchpad to see if there is a bug filed for that?
<benga_> after that it sound like old vinyl disk
<benga_> somewhere maybe pulse audio probleme ,
<benga_> in lauchpad a searc with video crash give noting
<ddecator> 96.43 is the version of the nvidia driver you are using?
<benga_> created groups video and audio with my username in them , and nowrk
<ddecator> benga_: can you go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and make sure there isn't a new nvidia driver available?
<ddecator> newer*
<benga_> version is 96 for my grafic driver
<ddecator> and that's the newest one shown on there?
<benga_> yes
<ddecator> hmm..
<benga_> i confirm
<benga_> in /var/log nothing is wrote there after a hard restart
<ddecator> alright, one sec, i'm checking launchpad
<benga_> sorry my english is so bad and i am a newby in linx ubuntu
<ddecator> benga_: no problem =)
<ddecator> i don't see any reports that sound similar to yours. could you file a new report? just open a terminal and run "ubuntu-bug nvidia-graphics-driver-96"
<ddecator> ubuntu-bug nvidia-graphics-drivers-96
<ddecator> sorry, forgot the extra s
<BUGabundo_remote> hi hi kangoro
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: i'm getting deja vu =p
<benga_> ok i 'll try that , thank you  so much
<ddecator> benga_: no problem, sorry we couldn't find a more immediate solution, but hopefully someone will respond to your report soon =)
<vish> ddecator: hei , forgot your own bug day huh? ;p
<ddecator> vish: i was in classes all day =\
<ddecator> i wanted to be here
<ddecator> thought about making it a different day of the week, but thursday is what people seem to be used to, haha
<baptistemm> hmmm, the installation of lucid server chokes on language-pack-en-base installation, I tested bet2 and using the netboot ...
<mina> hi
<Guest39308> I upgrded my system to 10.04 and after upgrade my system doesn't boot
<Guest39308> anyone can help here?
<Guest39308> my system doesn't boot after upgrade to 10.04
<Guest39308> should I file a bug?
<alvin> Guest39308: Maybe. Don't you get some error?
<nigelb> well, good and bad news folks, get ready for the flood.  gnome bug status is getting updated
<nigelb> pedro_, anyone in the community working hard on rhythmbox bugs that you know of?
<nigelb> I'm looking to handover that responsibility since I'm getting lesser time these days :/
<pedro_> nigelb, i know that kamusin has been working on rhythmbox lately, but he's touching lot of products as well
<pedro_> kamusin, ^
<nigelb> kamusin, can you ping me when you get the time?
<kamusin> nigelb, I usually looking rhythmbox (and other gnome applications) reports so I can give you a hand with that :)
<nigelb> kamusin, oh, well, that was certainly fast :)
<kamusin> hehe sorry I was preparing breakfast :p
<nigelb> kamusin, I'm looking for someone to take over my rhythmbox adoption, since I'm a bit short of time and most of it goes for patch review
<nigelb> can you take over?
<kamusin> sure nigelb ,
<nigelb> kamusin, thank you.  I'll write a mail to the mailing list and you can change my name to your name on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<kamusin> okidoki :)
<nigelb> kamusin, mail sent :)
<kamusin> wiki updated too
<nigelb> awesome! thanks :)
<kamusin> no problem nigelb
<ia> pedro_: hi! so, what about bug #564137 ? :-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 564137 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Notifications [notify-osd] always flicker when fading in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564137
<pedro_> ia, hello! sorry i'm a bit busy atm i'll have a look into it later , thanks for reporting though!
<ia> pedro_: ok. btw, if you'll get some clues how to fix that, or how to workaround it, or you'll need some extra info (when you'll get free time), just highlight me or PM me.
<Fria_> hello
<Fria_> Ubuntu gnome seems to be infected by ghosts
<Fria_> windows scroll randomly. Noticed in contacts list of Pidgin, and in the OpenOffice
<Fria_> on another, unrelated computer, after upgrade,  Open office went crazy and now renders pages in some unreadable layout, the pages in editor are incorrecly positioned in example moved half-of-page-wiodth to the left
<Fria_> what is going on today
<WeatherGod> Hi, could somebody set bug 474978 as triaged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 474978 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Wubi install does not use correct keyboard layout (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474978
<hggdh> WeatherGod: heh? It is set to Invalid
<WeatherGod> for Ubuntu, it is invalid, but not for the Wubi project
<nigelb> hggdh, only the ubuntu ask
<xerosis> is anyone familiar with triaging gnome-power-manager?
<hggdh> yes... WeatherGod what is the Importance?
<WeatherGod> turns out if you use mix language and keyboard setups in Windows, wubi gets confused
<nigelb> hm, strange, I can change importance for wubi? wonder why
<WeatherGod> well, no loss of data, but it is a very non-obvious bug
<WeatherGod> people originally thought it was something wrong with the login system and gave up on Ubuntu
<nigelb> hggdh, you're able to set to triaged and set importance on the wubi task?
<hggdh> nigelb: no, Wubi (as set) is upstream
<nigelb> hggdh, I did wonder :)
<hggdh> so this is as far as we (under Ubuntu) can go.
<hggdh> WeatherGod: could you check if it still happens on Lucid?
<WeatherGod> I don't have a windows install to try it out
<hggdh> heh. Neither do I...
<nigelb> how geeky we are :D
<hggdh> WeatherGod: we cannot change the Wubi task, since it is not an Ubuntu task
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> so, just leave it as confirmed then, I guess?
 * WeatherGod waves at micahg
<micahg> hi WeatherGod
<hggdh> WeatherGod: indeed
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> also, while I am in here...
<WeatherGod> with reference to compiz freezing issues...
<WeatherGod> the LiveCD versions of Karmic came with some desktop effects turned on by default
<WeatherGod> yet, for those whose graphics cards are freezing on those, this poses a big issue
<WeatherGod> should the LiveCD come with desktop effects turned off?
<davmor2> WeatherGod: Wubi gets it's keyboard layout from your Windows install
<WeatherGod> davmor2: what I have noticed is that the reporters' screennames seemed german to me
<WeatherGod> dunno if that is a clue
<WeatherGod> but, it seemed like they were using English as the language, but German for the keyboard layout
<WeatherGod> the report is fairly old, so I don't know what the situation was for the OR
<davmor2> WeatherGod: ago or evand normally pick them up as the main wubi devs so just leave it as is for now.
<WeatherGod> davmor2: np
<jcastro> vish, ping
<vish> jcastro: hi
<jcastro> vish, you've got mail!
<vish> jcastro: just noticed , awesome thanks :)
<Fria_> random windows in GNOME scroll randomly... what the...
<Fria_> is this a known problem?
<Fria_> all was fine since today or so. (Upgraded the system recently). 9.10 amd64
<Fria_> for example, Open Office always scrolls to top (or to cursor position) when saving / auto-saving
<Fria_> and pidgin contacts window scrolls randomly up/down
<cwillu> that's odd:  having xchat open (not minimized, but not necessarily visible) causes compiz and xorg's cpu usage to go to about 25% each (vs ~3% at idle)
<David-T> they're just understandably stressed by your awful choice of irc client :)
<cwillu> right, let me get right on switching to empathy :p
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> swich to pidgin :)
 * BUGabundo dies
 * micahg has empathy for BUGabundo and sends a pidgin to resurrect him
 * micahg runs and hides
 * BUGabundo pings micahg tail to the ground
<BUGabundo> where did I left my handy hammer ?
<BUGabundo> ahh I lend it to yofel_
<trijntje> Hi all, I need some help diagnosing a problem on my pc. It completely locks up when the X server is restarted, but I cant find any usefull logs, is there someting else i should be trying?
<joaopinto> trijntje, are you sure it's during X startup ?
<joaopinto> trijntje, did you check /var/log/gdm/* ?
<trijntje> joaopinto: I think its during the shutdown of X, no problems during startup
<joaopinto> ah, shutdown
<trijntje> yes, I found it because some old game in wine makes X crash, or that's my guess. Hard to tell when the system is not responding
<bdmurray> thekorn: can you +1 bug 552953?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 552953 in python-launchpad-bugs (Ubuntu) "launchpadbugs should be deprecated or removed from ubuntu (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552953
<xteejx> Good evening all!
<xteejx> !help
<ubot4`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xteejx> !help | xteejx
<ubot4`> xteejx, please see my private message
<xteejx> Hmmm, empathy sound bug still there, no sound events for anything
<xteejx> bug 559532
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559532 in empathy (Ubuntu) "[lucid] empathy does not make any sounds when set to (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559532
<sandberg> persia: Found out what causes the bug I talked about yesterday (bug #423252). Turns out that libgcrypt (used by GnuTLS) drops privileges after doing a secure memory allocation. :(
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 423252 in sudo (Kairos Linux) (and 13 other projects) "NSS using LDAP on Karmic breaks 'su' and 'sudo' (affects: 26) (heat: 202)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423252
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-17
<thekorn> bdmurray, sure
<thekorn> oh, it's actually a post mortem ACK ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: yeah, I found the irclog of when we talked about it earlier ;-)
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks for doing all the house keeping here
<Damascene> good morning
<Damascene> does any one get stack when go to guest session and then chose switch user?
<Damascene> any help with guest session problem?
<kklimonda> Damascene: define "stack"
<Damascene> user > guest session >switch> user = crash
<kklimonda> it works fine here
<Damascene> stuck maybe :)
<Damascene> user > guest session >switch(don't close)> user = crash
<Damascene> I mean stuck not crash
<kklimonda> of course it almost never restores the screen when I switch users for me - I have to type xgamma -gamma 1.0 blindly
<kklimonda> s/for me//
<Damascene> really?
<Damascene> so it's known?
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> at least if you have the same problem :)
<Damascene> no need to report then. it's already reported. right?
<kklimonda> no idea, check bug 555870
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 555870 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gamma values are not being set properly after a second fade out resulting in a black screen (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555870
<kklimonda> but it's not going to get fixed probably
<Damascene> why?
<kklimonda> because we lack manpower
<Damascene> it should be disabled then
<kklimonda> it's not broken for everybody
<kklimonda> half of the reason why it's not getting fixed
<Damascene> mmm
<Damascene> that bug does not seem related
<Damascene> I'll try to switch user now
<Damascene> strange now it didn't happen
<Damascene> only happens sometimes maybe
<om26er> Its seems like gnome bug watches are now enabled. Good thing
<nigelb> om26er, except for the mail floor
<nigelb> *flood
<nigelb> it got enabled yday
<om26er> nigelb, ah, was not here. The advantage here is now I dont have to subscribe to all upstream bug reports.
<nigelb> ah
<ombra> hi, i've found on my ubuntu 9.10 exactly this bug: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<jfi> Hello, I have registered 2 bugs few days ago that I no more reproduced since I update my lucid ubuntu. I guess the bug status should be changed, maybe a triager can quickly take a look?
<jfi> bug #558759
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 558759 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Freeze when using "File>Save markings as" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558759
<jfi> bug #546136
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546136 in udev (Ubuntu) "Removable storage device not detected as block device (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546136
<bencrisford> jfi: so the bugs do not affect you in lucid?
<jfi> bencrisford, I confirm that the 2 bugs do not affect me (since I updated my lucid this morning)
<bencrisford> jfi: oh, ok i see, if they affect an earlier build but no longer affect anything then i *think* it should be invalid
<bencrisford> however, if it still affects karmic (or earlier)
<jfi> bencrisford, #546136  does not affect karmic
<bencrisford> ok
<jfi> I have a computer under karmic and my usb drive is ok
<jfi> the bug has been introduced during lucid alpha
<bencrisford> ok, im not sure what the status should be to be honest, i misunderstood and thought you meant that since you upgraded from karmic it has stopped affecting you
<bencrisford> i understand now
<bencrisford> but like i say, im not sure
 * bencrisford tries to find an appropriate wiki page
<kermiac> if a bug is fixed in lucid but still an issue for karmic it should be "fix released"
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<jfi> kermiac: that's not my case, let me resume it:)
<jfi> karmic: no bug
<jfi> lucid alpha and beta: bug
<jfi> uptodate lucid (this morning): no bug
<kermiac> for both or just 546136?
<jfi> for #546136
<jfi> I did not test the other issue on karmic
<kermiac> 546136 should be fix released if the issue is not present in karmic
<jfi> Ok, I did the test of 558759 on karmic and I don't reproduce it
<kermiac> is not present in lucid
<kermiac> 546136 should be fix released if the issue was present in karmic but is not present in lucid
<kermiac> 558759 should be invalid if you can't reproduce & it wan't fixed by an update. just explain that you can no longer reproduce & it may have been a configuration issue
<jfi> ok, thanks for the explanation kermiac
<kermiac> np jfi. the wiki page I linked above has all the relevant info regarding bug status :)
<jfi> nice way to say 'rtfm' :-)
<kermiac> jfi: nice explanation on the bug reports :)
<kermiac> well, I wan't exactly trying to say rtfm... I just thought the wiki page would come in handy for future reference ;)
<yofel> new info on bug 504956, any JS hackers here that actually understand that? ^^
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 504956 in launchpad-gm-scripts "partially hidden comment in bug report (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504956
<nigelbabu> yofel, for now, avoid highlighting
<yofel> I know, it's disabled here, but it sure would be nice to have it working...
<nigelbabu> oh, that way :)
<mdevenish> Anyone else having problems with the latest version of gwibber (2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1) and displaying messages from twitter, bug #565250
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 565250 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber doesn't display messages (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565250
<nigelbabu> mdevenish, can try deleting your account and adding again?
<mdevenish> nigelbabu: tried that, but still have same problem. Tried refresh, but still doesn't work.
<nigelbabu> mdevenish, please set the bug to confirmed and also add that you've tried deleting your twitter account and adding back
<mdevenish> nigelbabu: ok, done that.
<nigelbabu> mdevenish, thank you.  someone should get to it on monday or so
<shadeslayer> hi,is there a app to triage bugs? i dont like opening my web browser :P
<shadeslayer> something apart from bughugger as its not working here
<MichealHForums> .away
<Tiibiidii> last week i tried upgrading my wubi install to lucid... unfortunately it broke, i tried to find a solution asking around to no avail... in the end i decided to file a bug report... but, even if i never did it before, now i'm giving up trying to fix it and will instead do it the quick and dirty way: reinstalling ubuntu... the problem is:
<Tiibiidii> my bug report is only a summary of what i did, what it happened to me and what i tried... without any file attached whatsoever
<Tiibiidii> (usually i always use ubuntu-bug to collect these, but i obviously couldn't do that with an unbootable system)
<mccolgan> that's an interesting predicament :-/
<Tiibiidii> so, before reinstalling i'm going to at least provide some hopefully useful files
<Tiibiidii> aside from grub.cfg, what should i fetch from my dead system?
<Tiibiidii> (ah, yes... it's a grub2 bug afaik... didn't mention that before)
<Tiibiidii> as of now, i've only found this page concerning debugging the boot process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot unfortunately  it's only referring to kernel bugs
<jpds> Tiibiidii: Oh that.
<jpds> Tiibiidii: I think that's because grub2 can't read beyond a certain number of bits.
<Tiibiidii> mhn, i don't think that's the problem
<Tiibiidii> that was a karmic bug
<Tiibiidii> in lucid it's been solved
<jpds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 477104 in lupin (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install (affects: 162) (dups: 11) (heat: 834)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Tiibiidii> yesyes
<Tiibiidii> that's the very reason i decided to upgrade early to lucid :D
<jpds> Oh right, sorry.
<Tiibiidii> (trust me, even a grub2 dev believed that was the issue... and i went all the way to check the version provided with lucid... it doesn't have that issue anymore)
<Tiibiidii> nope
<Tiibiidii> but do you know what files could be useful to debugging/triaging it?
<Tiibiidii> (aside from grub.cfg)
<jpds> No, I personally don't use Wubi.
<Tiibiidii> ok, thanks anyway
<Tiibiidii> (i'll attach the output of lspci, not sure if it'll help... the kernel never kicks in, so maybe that's not truly relevant)
<incorrect> can i ask if i have a bug to report here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-18
<hggdh> You can. But you are gone
<ddecator> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> ddecator: pong
<kermiac> hey mate :)
<ddecator> kermiac: i saw you're still sitting on the list of potential bugsquad mentors. did you want to become a mentor, or is that from when you were looking to possibly get a mentor?
<ddecator> and hey to you too =)
<ddecator> er, the list of people applied to the team..
<kermiac> hmm... I thought I took myself off that list
<kermiac> that was from ages ago when i thought having a mentor was a required step to getting onto bug control
<ddecator> ah, haha, i wondered. i was going to take you off, but wanted to make sure it wasn't because you wanted to be a mentor. you gonna take yourself off or do you want me to decline you?
<kermiac> feel free to decline me mate :)
<kermiac> I don't honestly know how to remove myself hehe
<ddecator>  heh, alright, will do
<kermiac> thanks ddecator :)
<ddecator> kermiac: no problem =)
<Blue11> i am in an endless loop trying to report a bug
<micahg> Blue11: how so
<ddecator> micahg: beat me to it =p
<Blue11> I am trying to report a bug, it sends me to a page, I click on report a bug, and that's as far as it goes
<ddecator> on Launchpad?
<Blue11> yes
<micahg> Blue11: why not use ubuntu-bug?
<Blue11> what is that?
<wgrant> Did you read the page that Launchpad sent you to?
<Blue11> the problem btw is with the gnome-typing-tutor
<Blue11> yes
<ddecator> terminal command, uses apport to get info for the report and help you file the bug. you use "ubuntu-bug <package>"
<Blue11> i am here:  Filing bugs at Launchpad.net
<wgrant> Blue11: Why did you go to that section?
<wgrant> There are several before it.
<Blue11> right but none seem to work
<Blue11> the ubuntu-bug wants the pid - okay I give it the pid
<wgrant> !doesn't work
<ubot4`> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Blue11> says the specified pid does not belong to a programme
<wgrant> Perhaps then give it the application's name.
<Blue11> it says the package does not exist - its probably part of something else, but I don't know how to get that.
<micahg> Blue11: easy hack is: ubuntu-bug `which gnome-typing-tutor`
<Blue11> yes
<micahg> if you don't know the package name but the binary
<Blue11> it says /usr/bin/gnome-typing-tutor
<micahg> right
<Blue11> that was the first thing I did -- was the which -- but i can't seem to get past the loop
<micahg> Blue11: there shouldn't be a loop
<micahg> Blue11: you should get a page asking for a title
<micahg> *subject for the bug
<Blue11> i agree - maybe I'll try again tomorrow when I am fresh
<micahg> Blue11: are you logged in?
<Blue11> yes
<micahg> hmmm...idk
<Blue11> here's the loop: I go to this page:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and click on report a bug - then I am taken to this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs where if I click on the link in this line, "If for some reason you cannot file a bug through the Apport  tool you can file one via Launchpad. " I am taken back to the first page
<micahg> Blue11: that's your problem, you should just use ubuntu-bug
<Blue11> micahg: I have tried that with no success, it wants the pid, which I give it, then it says the package doesn't exist -- suggestions?
<Blue11> if I try the name it also tells me package does not exist
<micahg> Blue11: use the trick I gave you
<micahg> ubuntu-bug `which gnome-typing-tutor`
<Blue11>  it says you need to specify a package or pid.  See help for more information
<micahg> Blue11: which version of Ubunut
<Blue11> hang a sec
<Blue11> using 10.04 beta with 2.6.32-21 kernel
<Blue11> 32 bit
<micahg> weird, you should be able to use /path/to/binary, crash report, pid, or packagename
<ddecator> Blue11: how do you run the typing tutor?
<Blue11> yes
<Blue11> I get a command line in 9.10 but a gui (for ubuntu-bug) in the 10.04
<Blue11> not tutor - monitor
<ddecator> so gnome-typing-monitor?
<Blue11> yes
<Blue11> the ubuntu-bug works in 9.10 but seems broke in the 10.04
<micahg> seems to wfm
<Blue11> as they say -- YMMV
<ddecator> micahg: which command does?
 * micahg tried ubuntu-bug `which firefox`
<ddecator> ah
<ddecator> ubuntu-bug 'which gnome-typing-monitor' did nothing for me, but i might not have it installed
<micahg> ddecator: you have to use backticks
<ddecator> oh hey...
<Blue11> no no
<Blue11> ddector
<Blue11> if I try this:  gnome-typing-monitor
<Blue11> ** Message: The typing monitor is already running, exiting.
<ddecator> worked for me..
<Blue11> so I know it's there -- and it does have a pid - but the icon is never displayed, and it gets NO cpu time
<Blue11> okay we'll chalk this up to a YMMV then...
<ddecator> right, so it's running, but did you enter it right into the terminal?
<micahg> Blue11: are you using backtiks?
<Blue11> when I run it - no
<micahg> Blue11: no, when you use ubuntu-bug
 * ddecator may have never used backtiks before tonight
<Blue11> yes
<micahg> hmmm
<Blue11> i did use the backtics when I tried the ubuntu-bug
<Blue11> I'll post it on pkill-9.com and be done with it I guess -- thanks
<om26er> what tag will go for a bug which was fixed in the development cycle(Lucid) and then came back ?
<ddecator> regression?
<om26er> regression-update /
<om26er> ?
<ddecator> sounds right to me
<om26er> bug 556375
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 556375 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Too slow when click "provided by Ubuntu" (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556375
<ddecator> yah, i think that's right
<ddecator> om26er: heh, down to the exact second =p
<vish> ddecator: om26er: regression-update is for stable releases
<ddecator> vish: is it? the wiki doesn't point that out..
<om26er> *-potential?
<vish> om26er: just regression-potential will do
<vish> om26er: regression-potential is mainly due to the problem not existing in the earlier stable release
 * om26er downgrades software center
<giantpune> hey boys, i have a issue maybe somebody can help me out.
<giantpune> ive just installed ubuntu 10.4 in vmware.  it installed fine.  but there is no way i know to change that keyboard layout.  usually it asks during the install.  but this installer didnt let me choose
<giantpune> there also is no desktop.  but i think that after i am able to type into the terminal, i can take care of that
<vish> giantpune: ubuntu+1 for support .. :)
<ddecator> giantpune: since you're using 10.04, you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else has come across a similar problem
<ddecator> dang, can't type quick enough...
<giantpune> ok.  thanks
<vish> !support
<ubot4`> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<vish> !support+1
<ubot4`> Factoid 'support+1' not found
<vish> bleh ;p
<ddecator> nice try =p
<ddecator> i can't get this report to go private...
<ddecator> everytime i try it times out. did the same a couple days ago o.o
<ddecator> anyone here willing to try and mark it private on their computer? (i'd rather not give the bug number in here while it's public)
<staz> hello, is there a way to determine which version of a package is included in one of the live cd?
<staz> use case : some user reported a bugs saying a bug occur in live cd X but I think a new version of the package which fixes the bug has been released since then, how do I check that?
<staz> oh nvm found it
<staz> ot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/561734 any idea where this bug should escalate?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 561734 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "quadrapassel doesn't start: Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 74)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ddecator> staz: can you explain what you mean by "where this bug should escalate"?
<LiveWireBT> Hi
<ddecator> LiveWireBT: hey
<staz> ddecator: where to move it, upstream dev said the bug isn't in the program but in the distro or in the graphical drivers
<LiveWireBT> This bug is not a bug in pulseaudio but a bug in indicator-sound https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/532095
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532095 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Changing left/right balance in sound-preferences changes the output volume slider (affects: 25) (dups: 6) (heat: 176)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ddecator> staz: unfortunately no, i'm not familiar enough with error like that to know which package it should be filed against. but several people are subscribed and it seems to have a decent amount of attention, so hopefully someone with more knowledge on issues like that will see that and know what to do
<ddecator> LiveWireBT: let me take a look
<ddecator> LiveWireBT: what makes you say it's assigned to the wrong package?
<LiveWireBT> open gnome-volume-control
<LiveWireBT> nah ... pasted line break
<ddecator> ?
<LiveWireBT> open gnome-volume-control, change balance -> volume changes down to zero, remove indicator applet, try changing the balance again -> works, add indicator applet -> broken again
<ddecator> hm, it's likely the sound applet that's "in" the indicator applet
<LiveWireBT> that's what i mean
<ddecator> LiveWireBT: add a comment detailing that finding. i'm hesitant to change it since daniel and sebastien are very familiar with sound issues like this, so i don't want to change it. they can look into what you found and determine if pulse is still the underlying cause or not
<LiveWireBT> indicator-sound interferes with other applications that try to change the volume independently for each speaker like gnome-volume-control or pavucontrol
<LiveWireBT> ok i'll do
<ddecator> LiveWireBT: thanks =)
<ddecator> kermiac: you still around mate?
<kermiac> ddecator: I am now for a sec
<ddecator> kermiac: mind trying to mark a bug private for me real quick? i can't get it to change for the life of me
<kermiac> ok, what's the number ddecator?
<ddecator> alright folks, bed time, i'll talk to you all later
<kingj_> Bug #532984 should be marked as being of critical importance, and special attention should be given to its 'duplicates'. The bug seems to be a bug in plymouth that is preventing people from booting Lucid installs/upgrades, or even the LiveCD.
<kingj_> A quick glance through the bug reports/comments shows that some may be misfiled as duplicates because they saw a GLib warning, even though the circumstances are different.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4 (affects: 42) (dups: 2) (heat: 232)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532984
<om26er> kingj_, you could try the daily build of Lucid
<kingj_> The issue I posted doesn't affect me on Beta 2, or yesterday's daily. However, some are still having that issue in Beta 2, maybe I should suggest that to the bug reporter?
<om26er> kingj_, yes I guess
<BUGabundo> is parcelite mantained by some motu, or upstream only? filling an wishbug for 10.10
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parcellite/+bug/565989
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 565989 in parcellite (Ubuntu) "favorite copies (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> can someone put as wishlist
<BUGabundo> thanks
<yofel> BUGabundo: judging from http://parcellite.sourceforge.net/ it's been abandoned, maybe someone can write a patch though (whishlisted)
<yofel> om26er: you were 30sec faster than me :D
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> are you putting your self fw ? :)
<yofel> fw?
<BUGabundo> forward
<BUGabundo> I guess not
<yofel> not really, I'm personally not interested in parcellite at all
<BUGabundo> well if devel is dead
<BUGabundo> I better start looking for alternatives
<taxman> Hi, I read the howto and finding the right package, but they didn't help me find what package to report accessiblity issues against. The new livecd boot process doesn't give an option for turning on the accessibility features the way previous ones did. Is that an ubiquity bug?
<om26er> taxman, if you press enter at the first screen on the live cd you get all the option you got before I think
<taxman> enter? I think that just accepts english and try the livecd and gives you no other options
<taxman> I can try it, but this is the only computer I have access to at the moment
<paul__> Don't suppose someone could spare a moment to help identify whether an issue i'm hitting is already reported somewhere ? ;/
<yofel> paul__: the xserver issue from +1? We didn't have any x related updates in the last few days I think...
<BUGabundo> !ask | paul__
<ubot4`> paul__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paul__> yea, sry ;p
<paul__> x server crashing in lucid, so yes +1, BT contains: 3: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0xcac) [0x80ba36c]
<paul__> debug symbols don't match, nvidia chipset
<BUGabundo> anybody else think the number of users subbed to ALL bugs is becoming HUGE again? something needs to be done, to verify if those are legit, and if those users actually want that, or it was a mistake!
<paul__> I think the debug symbols matchin is a bug already known, not sure about the crash, as I can't find a matching bt reported (And well, without debug symbols..
<yofel> BUGabundo: it would be nice if someone could purge the deactivated accounts from there, they just take up space in the list...
<taxman> om26er: if it's not there, do you know what package that would be to file the bug against?
<BUGabundo> damn om26er... 25k karma :O
<om26er> lol
<paul__> yofel: whats the x server issue from +1 (the thing in the release notes that you can't use nvidia's own drivers?)
<om26er> taxman, not sure
<yofel> paul__: no, but you mentioned in #ubuntu+1 that you had X problems
<paul__> you've got a good memory - no one really replied
<tenochslb> How do i report related to Network Manager?
<om26er> tenochslb, ubuntu-bug network-manager
<tenochslb> Yeah but what info do i need, cause nothing crashes so apport is not able to help me?
<tenochslb> it is just that my wireless stopped working on the beta version of lucid lynx
<om26er> Just curious, when will my @ubuntu.com ID activate?
<yofel> tenochslb: did it work in the alpha or in karmic? did you upgrade or install fresh? what wireless chip do you have?
<yofel> tenochslb: and does it show the  wireless interface at all or just won't connect?
<tenochslb> I did and upgrade from karmic but the alhpa version was working fine with wireles it was a recent update from last week that caused the problem
<tenochslb> i does not show the wireless connections available and when i connect an ethernet cable internet works
<nigelb> om26er, should be ready by now
<yofel> tenochslb: do you have an older kernel installed that you could try?
<om26er> nigelb, its not
<tenochslb> yofel: i do know, kind of a novice in ubuntu
<nigelb> om26er, how did you test it?
<om26er> nigelb, sent an email from my own email (gmail)
<nigelb> om26er, (a) thats the wrong way to test (b) I tested, it isn't ready
<nigelb> om26er, ask someone in #launchpad tomorrow.  They should know
<nigelb> mine was ready after 2 days
<yofel> tenochslb: check in your package manager if you have linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic or -19-generic installed, -21 is current
<om26er> nigelb, will do
<tenochslb> yofel: ok let me do that
<yofel> tenochslb: or just reboot and hold shift pressed on boot to get to the grub menu and select an older one than the one you're currently using
<yofel> tenochslb: then see if it works with the older one, if yes: reboot into the broken kernel again and file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux', if not file a bug against network-manager
<tenochslb> yofel: 2.6.32.21.22 is the one installed
<persia> om26er: nigelb: Ask in #canonical-sysadmins, rather than LP, but ask during a weekday (timezone varies)
<nigelb> persia, I didn't know about that channel
<nigelb> persia, that channel seems deserted
<yofel> tenochslb: ok, do you have any older ones still installed? they don't get auto-removed
<nigelb> ah, #canonical-sysadmin
<tenochslb> yofel: what do you mean by older ones installed? you mean in the synaptic manager?
<yofel> tenochslb: yes, or just reboot and check the grub list, would be easier, they should be installed if you didn't remove them
<tenochslb> yofel: the previous with  20 at the end is marked with green
<yofel> then it's installed
<tenochslb> yofel: so you want me to do the reboot and choose an older version?
<yofel> tenochslb: yes, to see if a change in the kernel broke the wireless interface
<tenochslb> yofel: ok let me try it
<tenochslb> yofel: no it does not work with any of the other two linux images
<om26er> what does bugpattern-needed mean exactly?
<persia> That someone needs to define a bugpattern for that class of bugs.
<persia> I think it's part of the bughugger stuff
<persia> But I also heard that bughugger was being removed from the archive
<persia> So I'm a bit confused, and you may want to seek alternate input.
<Damascene> what is the problem with ogv? if you convert it to avi or upload it to youtube it gets broken
<Damascene> it's a common problem I think. I've just recorded my desktop with rmd and I wasn't able to see it but in totem
<Damascene> some people reported the same on google support but I think it's not google problem
<Damascene> http://www.google.pl/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=7b9148c46c6b6f90&hl=en&safe=active
<vish> persia: om26er  bugpattern-needed tag means the bug is occurring too many times and it would just be easier to add a pattern for apport linking it to the bug rather than keep having dups
<persia> Oh, bugpatterns are for apport?  That makes sense.
<vish> so every time the crash occurs , the user just gets "this bug has already been reported , is there any other information that is missing , kindly add it "
<vish> ^the wording it just not the exact one ;)
<vish> s/it/is
<JoshuaL> If i have issues with sleep mode what package should be reported?
<ddecator> JoshuaL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Suspend,%20Hibernate,%20and%20Resume
<JoshuaL> ddecator, cool thanks
<ddecator> JoshuaL: np
<ddecator> has anyone else run into issues with setting bugs to private lately?
<yofel> ddecator: not that directly, but I get a lot of oopses on both edge and production (that sometimes only seem to affect me...)
<ddecator> yofel: huh. i had kermiac try last night on the same bug as me and he kept having it timeout for him as well. i asked in #launchpad bug nobody has responded
<ddecator> s/bug/but
<yofel> did you still not get it marked as private?
<ddecator> nope
<yofel> pm me the #, I'll try it
<yofel> timeout...
<ddecator> yah, happens on every browser i've tried
<ddecator> idk if it's just that one report or if it's something happen on lp as a whole
<ddecator> happening*
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Every time I run gpg --fingerprint, I get no output.
<Damascene> do you have keys registered?
<Damascene> imported?
<domjohnson> ...probably not...
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> I assume that's why :)
<hoctopus> There is a bug in the Update Manager at least as far as mainstream users are concerned. A mainstream user would read, the system is up to date, not knowing that they have to click on the check button rather than trust what they are reading. This is mis leading to a new user.
<BUGabundo> hoctopus: supposely it will self refresh every 7 days
<bcurtiswx3> BUGabundo: have you had ubuntu check disks at startup recently?
<hoctopus> still ought to be fixed as 7 days is sloppy security
<persia> It's done that way by design.
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx3: I run aptitude update every 4h
<BUGabundo> so NO
<persia> Users with more stringent security requirements are encouraged to update more often.
<BUGabundo> hoctopus: aren't security updates checked every 3 days ?
<acicula> software sources says daily here
<acicula> but not sure if that or weekly is the default
<hoctopus> I just know it fooled me so I was just thinking of the next guy
<acicula> well ussually update-manager is started by update-notifier after observing there are updates, doesnt this situation only occur when you decide to start update manager yourself
<hoctopus> yes
<hoctopus> what I would recommend is when you start update manager yourself is that it prompt with a password and a message stating to click on the check button
<persia> Or have it automatically check on startup if it's connected to the network: presumably the user wants to check if they are running update-manager manually.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-11
<cm1nus> hi
<grof002ax> Hi, I see a lot of bug reports in upstream for Pinta 0.6. In upstream there is already Pinta 0.8 which is bug fix release (the same was for 0.7). So many bugs have already been fixed in Pinta 0.8. Is there any way Ubuntu Naty to include Pinta 0.8 in its universe repo?
<Ampelbein> grof002ax: if the new versions are strictly bugfix releases it's no problem, if there are new features you would need a ffe.
<Ampelbein> !ffe | grof002ax
<ubot4> grof002ax: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<kamusin> good morning people, please could somebody renew my ubuntu bug control membership? I really appreciated (thank you!)
<pedro_> i'd do it for 5 bucks
<kamusin> doh, can  I pay with Visa or Master?
<pedro_> sure, i'll send you the details by email
<pedro_> kamusin, i've renewed it already
<kamusin> heh thank you, santa will bring you a nice present this year.
<pedro_> nice i asked for a pony!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<abhinav-> :)
<njin> hello, can someone look at bug 755355 ,last step. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755355 in ubuntu "[357.007452] EXT-fs (sdg1) write access unavailable, cannot proceed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755355
<kklimonda> hggdh: ping, do you know how to debug Evolution+IMAP issues?
<hggdh> kklimonda: just a sec
<kklimonda> hggdh: it has stopped getting *some* new email from INBOX.
<hggdh> kklimonda: start by running in debug mode -- http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<kklimonda> hggdh: ok, I got a log
<hggdh> now... we have to look at the log trying to find "something weird"
<kklimonda> can I paste it safely somewhere, or does it have my password inside? :)
<kklimonda> hmm, I don't really see anything suspicious there
<hggdh> and you do not see any of the emails should have received?
<kklimonda> hggdh: no, I have 26 "conversations" with unread messages, and none of them show up in Evolution.
<kklimonda> and it worked fine till two days ago or so.
<kklimonda> but I see them in Thunderbird, so IMAP seems to be working fine.
<hggdh> kklimonda: you can always delete the evo IMAP folders for these accounts, and try again (stop evo -- 'evolution --force-shutdown', cd over to the account's IMAP folders and delete them, restart evo
<hggdh> kklimonda: TAKE A BACKUP FIRST!
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey all, new bug for 11.04 that I can't report correctly concerning Dell Netbook Mini-1018
<DreamsofanEagle> Wifi works, but keyboard and touchpad does not. USB mouse is the only thing that works, and I don't have a USB keyboard to use to make sure
<seb128> if someone wants to triage those aptdaemon has quite some recent duplicates
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-12
<kees> I'm trying to output some json for harvest.
<kees> I see from http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/ things like "karmic" and "merges"
<kees> how do I define those metadata for my exported json items?
<bdmurray> kees: I think that is based on the filename for the opportunity
<kees> bdmurray: oh! so it is.
<kees> I guess I should rename mine from "index.json" to something more interesting. :)
<bdmurray> kees: yes you need to sell it better
<kees> bdmurray: I'll name it aaaaawesome ;)
<kees> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/d2u/debian-security.json there
<bdmurray> kees: merged keep an eye out harvest to make sure it works out okay
<kees> bdmurray: oooh, thanks!
<kees> bdmurray: how often does harvest consolidate from its opportunities lists?
<bdmurray> kees: don't know really
<kees> oaky, cool
<ubv16> hi. if I connect my laptop to monitor through VGA port and use xrandr (resolution 1920x1200), my taskbar is getting unsorted like this: http://image.bayimg.com/mahmlaadi.jpg
<kamusin> I am having an issue that I am not sure who is the guilty..  if I open a music file from nautilus this launched totem as media player but should be banshee instead, should I reassign this issue to gnome-control-center (is already reported in banshee)?
<om26er> kamusin, check in preferred apps if banshee is the default music player
<om26er> it should not be banshee-
<om26er> banshee-1
<kamusin> om26er, banshee is checked as my default media player of course heh
<om26er> kamusin, try 'custom' and 'banshee' as the executable
<kamusin> same behaviour, by the way I wrote banshee and automatically sets again to default (banshee)
<yofel> kamusin: what are the file associations for the music file in nautilus?
<kamusin> yofel, give me a second (checking..)
<JanC> Totem has always been the default for opening any media files, including music files?
<kamusin> yofel, totem is marked heh.. that could be due to my system upgrade .. but original reporter said (apport) that is using Natty from a fresh installation
<yofel> well, I have no idea what gnome-control-center is supposed to do there, but this is actually how I would expect it to work, as the used application is defined by the mime type settings
<JanC> g-c-c sets the application that gets started when you plug in a mediaplayer or when you press the "mediaplayer key" on your keyboard & such?
<JanC> at least, I think that's what it does
<JanC> probably not even the mediaplayer thing
<kamusin> got it,  any way by default nautilus has set to totem as default media player, maybe this should be replaced by banshee instead to be more consistent
<trinikrono> how long is the meeting from now?
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: 2hrs and 15 minutes
<trinikrono> thanks charlie-tca thats 1pm for me
<trinikrono> ima shutdown now
<tomtiger11> am i late
<tomtiger11> Hello
<tomtiger11> Hello!
<yofel> hi tomtiger11, if you mean the meeting it's in 45m
<tomtiger11> i just found out!
<bdmurray> Happy 2nd Tuesday everyone
<yofel> o/
<bdmurray> Since its the 2nd Tuesday that means it is time for the Bug Squad Meeting
<trinikrono> im there
<trinikrono> bdmurray: we are after the kernel meeting?
<bdmurray> trinikrono: we've been having the bug squad meeting here
 * charlie-tca waves
<pedro_> hello
 * hggdh waves
<micahg> o/
<bdmurray> however maybe we should think about moving it to #ubuntu-meeting - we can discuss that towards the end of the meeting
<trinikrono> o/
<bdmurray> Some action items came out of our last meeting
<bdmurray> 1) Follow up with nigelb regarding edit bugsquad headers to be similar or link to each other appropriately
<bdmurray> IIRC he indicated after the meeting he was still planning on working on this
<bdmurray> Its been a fair bit though so I'll check in with again
<bdmurray> micahg you updated the needs-packaging wiki page correct?
<nigelb> bdmurray: yes, I still am :)
<micahg> bdmurray: about an hour ago :)
<bdmurray> micahg: well it got done though!
<bdmurray> vish was to add more people to the bugsquad mentorship group alpha and I know this has happened
<bdmurray> there have been some good discussions on that team's mailing list
<bdmurray> Lastly - BrianMurray to email bugsquad regarding #ubuntu-bugs channel watchers
<bdmurray> That hasn't happened but will today.
<bdmurray> So those are all the actions from the last meeting
<bdmurray> vish: Are you around to discuss the mentorship program?
<bdmurray> I'm pretty happy with the renewed activity and discussions.  Does anybody have anything else to discuss regarding the program?
<bdmurray> Okay then, moving on.  We have no new bug control members to announce since the last meeting.
<charlie-tca> I like the idea that things are being discussed, too
<hggdh> finally!
<bdmurray> From UDS natty I had a work item to investigate making karma more informative on the +karma page for people.  From looking at the Launchpad database there really isn't a way to make that page more informative.
<bdmurray> The table just has a record of the action taken and the project it happened on.
<bdmurray> So we can't find out what bug someone set to Triaged or what have you.
<micahg> I was told karma might be going away in any case
<bdmurray> I didn't immediately recall why we specifically wanted this.  Does anyone remember the use case?
<trinikrono> i believe the plan was to see what bugs karma was gotten from
<bdmurray> okay, but why?  How would that help someone do their work?
<charlie-tca> You can see that by clicking on the bugs information on the page
<trinikrono> well for one you would be able to see what bugs a new triager worked on and received karma
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: hmm, where?
<micahg> karma is irrelevant in that though
<charlie-tca> If you are looking at an individual, you click on Bugs
<charlie-tca> It shows all the bugs they worked on
<charlie-tca> Whether they are a new triager or not, the bugs they touched are still there
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I'm pretty sure not everything shows up there, but regardless I'm still not clear on the use case.
<bdmurray> It sounds like following the work of a triager is the goal
<charlie-tca> I am not clear on it either. It seems like too much emphasis on getting karma, to me.
<micahg> that's bug 379893
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379893 in launchpad "no way to stalk other users (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379893
<bdmurray> micahg: thanks, I'll email the mailing list and see if that is really what we were looking for.
<bdmurray> micahg: that brings us to your item re multiarch
<yofel> what was the difference between non-/official tags again?
<bdmurray> official bug tags show up when you are adding tags to a bug report
<yofel> k
<bdmurray> for example if you click the pencil by the exisiting bug tags
<micahg> ok, so, just a simple request to add this tag to track multiarch issues which will be ongoing through oneiric and probably P
<bdmurray> so the official ones are a decent way to get people to use the same tags
<bdmurray> micahg: seems reasonable to me is there a good example of when to use it?
<micahg> if a build system or installer has a problem due to the new /usr/lib/*triplet* paths
<bdmurray> micahg: and what is the advantage to making it official? I'd think must people who would use that tag don't need a hint.
<bdmurray> s/must/most/
<micahg> lack of typos? documented on tags page?
<bdmurray> yofel: they also appear first in the list of tags on the bug's web page
<yofel> ah, good to know
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, lets do it then
<micahg> done
 * micahg goes to document
<bdmurray> Okay, that covers everything on the agenda.  Are there any other topics to discuss?
<yofel> we were talking about moving to -meeting at the beginning. Any benefit in doing that?
<trinikrono> well i thought thats where the meeting was
<trinikrono> since it was in the fridge agenda
<charlie-tca> the issue with using #ubuntu-meeting is finding a time slot that is open
<bdmurray> and convenient
<bdmurray> this time seems to have been working reasonably well
<duanedesign> o/
<bdmurray> I think we should stay here fwiw
<bdmurray> duanedesign: do you have something?
<duanedesign> bdmurray: sorry, was just saying hi :P
<bdmurray> cool, anything else?
<duanedesign> bdmurray: i know ddecator has been working on an outline for /bugs/HOwToTriage
<charlie-tca> +1 for here
<bdmurray> duanedesign: great I saw an email about that
<bdmurray> I'd like to remind everyone that Natty is due very soon now.  So keep and eye out for High and Critical bugs and please ping me if you find one you think needs fixing in Natty.
<duanedesign> I talked too some people in the Beginners Team Documentation Focus Group wwho would like to help implement that outline once it getds hammered out
<duanedesign> so if any help is needed implementing the changes, that is an option
<bdmurray> cool, thanks!
<micahg> oh, reason to go to #ubuntu-meeting might be non-bugsquad people participating?
<charlie-tca> um, what reason would non-bugsquad people have to do that? They can join here, too, right?
<micahg> charlie-tca: lots of people idle in -meeting
<bdmurray> micahg: true, my thought was it would be complicated to find a time.
<charlie-tca> I see that as more reason to keep the meeting here. People that idle in -meeting don't necessarily pay any attention to the meeting that is going.
<charlie-tca> Here, at least they join specifically to attend, if they want to.
<trinikrono> and in the calender it does say that the meeting is in #ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> well, lots of people idle here too, but I figure -meeting might get more cross team participation
<micahg> trinikrono: calendar can be updated ;)
<trinikrono> well i have a thought
<trinikrono> i noticed something looking at the meeting logs
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/BugSquadTeam
<trinikrono> its empty :o
<bdmurray> yes, having a meeting bot would be another advantage
<bdmurray> micahg: would you mind looking for a free time in #ubuntu-meeting?
<charlie-tca> Yes, that would be an advantage.
<micahg> bdmurray: sure, I can do that
<bdmurray> micahg: thanks, I'd think something around the time this started or -1 would work
<yofel> would be nice if the time would be close to the current one, I don't really care about the day though
<micahg> bdmurray: do we care which day?
<bdmurray> I don't think so Tuesday was rather random as it was
<micahg> k
<micahg> I'll follow up on the ML, hopefully we can use the new time next month
<micahg> are we planning to meet at UDS or push off a week?
<bdmurray> A week earlier than UDS makes some sense to me
<bdmurray> In case there are any natty issues to discuss or items for UDS
<micahg> k, has there been a call for blueprints yet on the ML?
<bdmurray> No
<bdmurray> okay, thanks everyone!  Have a good day.
<jtaylor> can someone adapt the importance/milestone of bug 752647 so that it won't get overlooked before the release?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752647 in matplotlib (Debian) (and 1 other project) ""import pylab" in a python console flags error "No module named _tkagg" (affects: 11) (heat: 744)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752647
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: thanks for chairing
<velle_frak> thx
<ilea> can i report a bug that ubuntu 11.04 haves?
<yofel> !bugs | ilea
<ubot4> ilea: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ilea> i am using kiwi now not ubuntu 11.04
<ilea> i instaled ubuntu 11.04 and haved a problem with the DSL conection
<ilea> after i configured it ( username, service, password) i tryed to conect and after a time it failed
<ilea> i didn't have this problem on ubuntu 10.04, 10.10
<ilea> so this must be a bug
<yofel> hm, do it like that: run 'apport-cli --save report.apport network-manager' in a terminal in 11.04 after doing such a failed attempt to connect
<yofel> copy the report.apport file somewhere you can access it from in an older release and then file the bug with 'ubuntu-bug report.apport' from a release where the connection works
<ilea> i have to write in termianal apport-cli or how to do it ?
<ilea> i am not using linux for a long time to know
<yofel> yes, you'll need a terminal for that
<yofel> !terminal
<ubot4> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> You'll need an internet connection for that though.
<njin> Hello, can someone reproduce and set to low bug 759040 . Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759040 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'logging' is not defined (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759040
<yofel> Pici: that's why I told him to use --save
<Pici> yofel: Oops, I missed that,.
<ilea> after i have the bug report how to send it?
<yofel> ilea: as I said, save the file somewhere you can access it from an older release and then file it from there. Using a live disk will work too
<yofel> njin: I do indeed get an aptd crash, but with Traceback: TypeError: watch_lock() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<ilea> ok i will save the report and then get back to ask where to send it and how
<yofel> ah, my crash seems to be bug 759023
<ubot4> yofel: Bug 759023 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/759023 is private
<ilea> can you please tell me a more exactly witch comand to write in terminal so that i will have the report for the internet conection bug?
<ilea> i am a little new in linux and dont know that
<njin> yofel: mine is just "Failed to lock the cache"
<njin> but aptd is crashed
<njin> i've got also Title: <type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'TransactionCancelled' is not defined even related to the cash locked by Synaptic
<mvo> yofel: this is fixed in bzr and uploaded (but in the queue)
<yofel> :)
<gondoi> is there a channel that I can join to talk about missing kernel modules?
<charlie-tca> I would think #ubuntu-kernel knows the most about kernels.
<gondoi> charlie-tca: awesome.. didn't see that channel on the list
<gondoi> i'll check it out
<charlie-tca> It's hard to spot channels, with as many as there are.
<mikesergio> can someone confirm something a simple bug in natty for me before i submit it as a bug
<mikesergio> the launcher in unity recognizes input with a control key as a garabge character. For example, typing Ctrl+V into the launcher
<patrickmw> hello, mikesergio.  please submit a bug and provide detailed steps to reproduce the issue.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-13
<ilea> can someone help me?
<arand> !anyone
<ilea> i tried ubuntu 11.04 and managed to create a bug report for the DSL conection problem but i can't send it and dont know how to save it
<ubot4> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ilea> i dont have internet active in 11.04
<chadadavis> This has a section on saving bugs when offline:
<chadadavis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing bugs when off-line
<ilea> well if it haves a section of saving bugs when offline i dont see it can you please direct me to the proper page by giving me that url from that section
<chadadavis> That was the URL from the section, but it contains spaces in the URL. Try copying the entire line.
<gnomefreak> can someone please try to reproduce bug 657586
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657586 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash videos play very fast and with no sound (affects: 5) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657586
<vish> pedro_: hey, so what's the asking rate nowadays?
 * vish gets chequebook/creditcards ready and asks, could i get my BC membership renewed? https://launchpad.net/~vish
<vish> NOTE: pls dont include yofel's charges too ;p
<pedro_> vish, let me see, it was 5 bucks last week, so the inflation and all that i'd say 2000 dollars
<vish> awesome! transferring...
<pedro_> vish, transfer confirmed and membership renewed ;-)
<pedro_> good morning roadmr!
<vish> thanks! :)
<roadmr> good morning !
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> pedro_: I sent a mail to the ML, but can you renew mine while you're at it? https://launchpad.net/~yofel - and give me a discount :P
<pedro_> yofel, ok i'd charge just 5000, you know, the inflation ....
<yofel> ;'( transferring...
<pedro_> yofel, renewed !
<yofel> thanks :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<charlie-tca> hm, that seemed cheap; he does a lot of work here
<hggdh> should we charge more?
<charlie-tca> If they are busy here, probably.
 * charlie-tca thinks bandwidth, channel time, reading logs, etc
<hggdh> good point
<hggdh> and asnwering calls for help, and actually helping, etc
<charlie-tca> exactly
<charlie-tca> it all takes a lot of time and effort :-)
<hggdh> perfect! I will take my share in Books I Have Not Yet Read (TM)
<xelister> grawwwl
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/539231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539231 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "-t option isn't available in python-vm-builder 0.12.2-0ubuntu3 (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Triaged]
<xelister> why pure-shit apps are delivered in ubuntu?
<xelister> vmbuilder is unusable it has 2 bugs that make it useless
<xelister> the above breaking of forward compatiblity and ignoring damn standard on $TMPDIR
<xelister> make vmbuilde not usable and not (easly) work-aroundable for many users (that do not have huge /tmp partition!!!!)
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubot4> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xelister> can we mark the above as High prio?!
 * xelister </raaaaaage>
<xelister> vmware has lowest quality ever I seen in Ubutnu, it doesnt even follow most basic conventions like $TMPDIR and it breaks forward compatiblity but randomly removing functionallity with no workaround at all
<xelister> *vmbuilder
<xelister> charlie-tca: could you set this bug prio to high
<psusi> xelister: so you set TMPDIR somewhere else and it still wants to fill up your /tmp?
<charlie-tca> psusi: you got this one?
<charlie-tca> I hesitate to do anything to a bug I don't know anything about the package
<xelister> psusi: yeap.
<yofel> hm, /me tries on natty
<xelister> I hunted down the author though =)
<psusi> charlie-tca: nope, I know nothing about the package either
<xelister> no wait, soren no longer maintain it. I have to kill someone else.
<psusi> does sound pretty screwed up though...
<yofel> it's an easy way to create a VM, I use it often to create KVM images
 * xelister wants to kill someone
<yofel> and -t is documented in the --help output, but doesn't work in natty either :(
<charlie-tca> ah-ha! yofel knows
<xelister> -hey making vm should be easyon linux        -ok...   *2 days passes*   -fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu -FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<njin> Hello, can someone look at bug 760159 ,Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760159 in ubuntu "[natty-fglrx] Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_evergreen.c at line: 64 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760159
<xelister> TMPDIR works. just need to get the wrapper program 'vmbuilder' to convert -tmp=foo into env-var. and workaround works.
<xelister> neat.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-14
<Abhijit> hi guys
<Abhijit> i cannot find where to submit bug for cairo dock? should i just submit it in laucnhadpad?
<Abhijit> aaah
<Abhijit> launchpad i mean
<chalcedony> the other night syn-ack asked me to come back if i was having the same error attaching things to mails
<chalcedony> i am having a VERY frustrating night
<chalcedony> i made several screenshots of mail problems where do you want them?
<xelister> hi, vmbuilder is riddled with bugs, can someone get on it? found so far 3 bugs making it useless
<xelister> the --part bug (workaround exists), the --tmp= bug (workaround), and now new bug:  mktemp: failed to create directory via template `./TMP/mkinitramfs_XXXXXX': No such file or directory
<TeTeT> xelister: you want to talk to soren on #ubuntu-server, he's the upstream maintainer afaik - maybe he has some fixes in PPA or so
<jibel> xelister, do you have TMPDIR set to something like './TMP' ?
<xelister> jibel: yes
<jibel> what's the output of : echo $TMPDIR
<xelister> ./TMP
<jibel> if you unset it before using vmbuilder ?
<xelister> of course not
<xelister> why would I
<xelister> vmbuilder fails to support --tmp= flag. It's one screwup, bug report exists
<xelister> a work around is to set TMPDIR
<xelister> perhaps the workaround for lack of -tmp= flag screws up later installation?
<jibel> xelister, vmbuilder could ensure that the tmp directory exists instead of failing this way. Did you file a bug ?
<xelister> yeah we will fill the bug
<xelister> reall... trying to use vmware for 3 days (on i7, on small /tmp) and found 3 bugs so far :<
<xelister> making it unusable
<jibel> sorry to hear that, but submitting a bug report is the best way to give it some visibility and get a fix.
<xelister> Y U NO QA
<jibel> xelister, the lack of --tmp is bug 539231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539231 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "--tmp / -t option isn't available in python-vm-builder 0.12.2-0ubuntu3 (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539231
<AndrewMC> If a bug is marked as duplicate does Launchpad automatically send the notification that it has been marked as a duplicate or do I have to add a comment with the message from the replies page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses)
<charlie-tca> You ;should always add a comment when you do anything to a bug, change status, importance, dup, etc
<hggdh> you know, xelister's aggressiveness is starting to get on my nerver
<hggdh> nerves
<charlie-tca> yes, that is one of those I am staying away from
<dpm> pedro_, do you know if the version from ubuntu-qa-tools from the repos is the recommended one to use? I was trying to use it for the translations bug day, and it gives me AssertionError: whenever I try to run 'hugday list' or 'hugday close ####'
<pedro_> dpm, it is the recommended one, let me try here
<dpm> pedro_, (for the record I did the init part as well, giving it the user id's and the FF cookie)
<dpm> and I manually edited the config file to point to today's bug day wiki page, as hugday current returns a wikipage for tomorrow
<pedro_> dpm, seeing the same here...
<dpm> pedro_, actually, only 'hugday list' gives me assertion error. 'hugday close' tells me I cannot change the content of the wiki page, so I guess the cookie path was not stored or something?
<pedro_> thekorn, may you please have a look to the hugday tool? the list and close options aren't working :-(
<pedro_> dpm, that could be it, close works here
<pedro_> dpm, check the content of ~/.hugday_config
<pedro_> to see if the moin_id is the same as the one in the browser you're using
<pedro_> thekorn, actually is just the list option that is returning 'AssertionError:' but nothing else
<dpm> pedro_, yeah, the id in the config file is the same as the one I'm using (dpm). Not sure what's going on, but I remember having problems setting up the cookie every time I use the hugday tool
<TeTeT> hggdh: I had no idea that he'd jump on server and start throwing insults at soren
<pedro_> dpm, check if the cookie is the same in firefox -> go to preferences -> privacy and click on remove cookies individually
<pedro_> dpm, there search for wiki.ubuntu.com and the name of the cookie is MOIN_SESSION
<pedro_> the content of it should be the same as the one in hugday_config if it's not , just copy & paste that to hugday_config
<dpm> pedro_, ah, good point, let me check. The problem is that hugday_config does not have a value at all for the cookie, so could it be that --init does not write it to the config file?
<pedro_> dpm, it should do it, probably the path wasn't the correct one when you ran it
<dpm> pedro_, so what am I supposed to give to the --cookie option? I gave it /home/dpm/.mozilla/firefox/blahblah/cookies.sqlite, but it does not write it to the config file
<pedro_> dpm, that sounds like a right path, i'll try to recreate the issue here
<dpm> I've also closed the browser when running the init command, as recommended in the wiki, but it did not make a difference
<xelister> thanks hggdh
<xelister> it gets on my nerves when packages is in ubuntu and then it turns out it has bugs make it not usable, and that bugs are reported months ago
<xelister> perhaps such packages should be just removed fro Ubuntu and replaced with messages explaining there is no version that can be claimed workable at given moment or something
<dpm> pedro_, ah, it works now. I had to look at the code to see what was going on. I thought the wiki-id parameter was my username, but it was the MOIN_ID. So skipping the --wiki-id parameter and passing --cookie all is fine, albeit a bit confusing
<thekorn> omg, the hugday tool is causing troubles again ;)
<pedro_> dpm, maybe we should clarify that on the wiki page ;-)
<dpm> definitely, or just make the options mutually exclusive (or just drop --wiki-id) in the code
<thekorn> pedro_: okidoki, I've the AssertionError too, fixing it now
<pedro_> thekorn, thanks a bunch
<thekorn> pedro_: fixed in lp:hugday-tools
<pedro_> thekorn, you're the best! thanks
<hggdh> TeTeT: he nearing the end of my patience here as well
<hggdh> xelister: it may get on your nerves. But I would like you to tone down your comments. Attacking others, either their works or personally, will not help you
<hggdh> xelister: please consider this a first warning
<xelister> well ok
<xelister> actually we worked a bit with one of guys hallyn to resolve this
<xelister> hggdh: buy is there no action here in Ubuntu's side
<xelister> like, some meeting when you guys look at all the bugs and say oh dang, so many packets have critical bugs, we need to change something or we can't claim we provide a good platform
<xelister> why bugs lie there months unresolved, aren't there developers to fix that? perhaps ubuntu should sponsor some bounties to unbug programs
<hggdh> perhaps you could also -- Ubuntu is a community project. But all I see you do is come in, rant for a while nothing is being done, and go out
<hggdh> and anyone can work on any bug. But there are not enough developers to work on all bugs
<hggdh> so please _help_. If you want to rant, go elsewhere, a blog, email deve-discuss, whatever. But do NOT rant here.
<xelister> meh ok.
<hggdh> you have been warned.
<mr_pouit> "email deve-discuss"... that's nice, awesome piece of advice (if you don't want rant here, maybe other people don't want them there neither)
<hggdh> mr_pouit: he is complaining about "developers not working". devel-discuss is a good point to raise this. I can probably imagine what will happen, and so can you. But I can at least hope he will have the good sense of
<hggdh> presenting his case without ranting.
<hggdh> otherwise he will be, I hope, ignored
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I've noticed that if you home page is set to about:startpage and the search dropdown box isn't set to google or yahoo you get a 404.  Where should that be filed?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, ubuntu-start-page
<chrisccoulson> it should redirect that
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: that's a project?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page
<abhinav-> hey guys, can someone please triage this bug ? bug 757635
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757635 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Hitting delete key while focus in search box triggers deletion of note (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757635
<abhinav-> thanks :)
<htorque> om26er: hi, i wouldn't say auto-scroll fixes bug 691715, but i'm not getting it anymore anyway :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691715 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Trash launcher fails to expand when entering launcher at bottommost pixel (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691715
<om26er> htorque, so, should I close it now?
<om26er> you can reopen if it happens again, or we could just leave it as it is
<htorque> yes, it's fixed
<om26er> htorque, closed ;)
<htorque> thanks, i'm never sure if it's 'fix released' or just 'invalid' :)
<om26er> htorque, invalid is was, gave you respect :p
<htorque> om26er: heh ;)
<njin> hello, can someone triage bug 761011 . Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761011 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Failure on detecting master HD (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761011
<elleuca> can someone take a look and triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/761071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761071 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Artifacts rendering minutes in gnome-panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<elleuca> and another one:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/761094
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761094 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Download updates while installing" checkbox does nothing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> elleuca: were the updates available after the install?
<bdmurray> er, were there
<elleuca> bdmurray, yes, I've used beta2, and xdg-user-dirs and gnome-user-share updates was yet available
<bdmurray> elleuca: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> elleuca: your ubiquity logs seems incomplete
<bdmurray> elleuca: it looks like there was some kind of X crash
<elleuca> bdmurray, uh, true, I've launched "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" from live, not installed system... let me run apport collect
<elleuca> bdmurray, updated "real" versions, but there was no visible crash while installing: ubiquity has proceeded until "now please restart" dialog
<bdmurray> elleuca: it seems possible to me that packages were in the queue to be released since the archive was frozen for beta 2 and bunch could have been released during your install /reboot
<elleuca> bdmurray so the only way to triage it is wait for more updates in natty or check the similar feature in 10.10
<bdmurray> elleuca: well wait for less updates in natty (since a lot of updates would cause them to be installed during installation and for some to be available after rebooting) or get somebody who can read the ubiquity log files or run ubiquity in debug mode and see if that is more informative
<bdmurray> elleuca: it looks to me like it is checking for updates though
<bdmurray> Apr 14 19:45:11 ubuntu in-target: Get:3 http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main Sources [14 B]
<bdmurray> Apr 14 19:49:22 ubuntu ubiquity: #015Get:16 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main openoffice.org-hyphenation all 0.6 [305 kB]
<charlie-tca> My understanding of that option is that it will download the updates it finds during the installation, and store them. It will not install the updates until after the installation is complete and the user tells it to.
<charlie-tca> but I do not remember if it had to be done before a restart.
<elleuca> bdmurray of course it checks, but no download :/
<bdmurray> no openoffice.org-hyphenation was installed
<bdmurray> see lines 1357-1361 of your UbiquitySyslog.gz
<bdmurray> that might have been just localization related and not an update though
<dlbike76> Hello.  Is there a way in launchpad to get a list of only bugs that affect a certain release level?
<bdmurray> what do you mean by release level?
<bdmurray> dlbike76: what do you mean by release level?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-15
<dlbike76> bdmurray: I mean ubuntu version.  Such as 10.10, 11.04, etc.
<dlbike76> Basically I want to see all new, untriaged bugs in a certain version of Ubuntu.
<Ampelbein> dlbike76: unfortunately that is not possible with lp
<Ampelbein> dlbike76: you can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=natty&field.status=New&field.importance=Undecided but that only shows the bugs tagged with "natty", usually that means only bugs by apport
<hggdh> well, new bugs opened with apport will have the release code in  as a tag -- mverick, lucid, natty, etc
<hggdh> darn! Again, I just stated what had just been stated :-(
<rr0hit> Is bug 761295 a bug in nautilus or unity ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761295 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "sudo nautilus is not using global menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761295
<JoshuaL> Hello, someone commented on my bug report, however I do not know if I should do something or if it is pointed to someone else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754825/comments/10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754825 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel panic while using my system [brcm80211] [assertion "scb->magic == SCB_MAGIC"] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> JoshuaL, this comment is from an upstream developer to point to the patch, it is pointed to the kernel team.
<Narc> Hello, I need advice from you, Bug Lords.
<thekorn> Narc: hey, just ask your question, and I'm sure someone is able to answer
<Narc> Ok, thanks thekorn. The thing is, I have a strange bug in empathy. I submitted it a few days ago, someone asked me for a screencast, which I submitted, and now, it's still marked as Incomplete. I'm still having the bug on a fully updated Natty beta. Should I "bump" the bug or mark it differently ? Or is it not okay to change the status of your own bugs...
<thekorn> Narc: ok, can you please give me the link to the bug
<thekorn> and I'll have a look
<Narc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/756930
<Narc> Sure
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 756930 in empathy (Ubuntu) ""Previous Conversations" window gets ever larger (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thekorn> merci
<Narc> De rien :)
<thekorn> wow, funny bug
<Narc> Told you, strange.
<abhinav-> lol
<thekorn> Narc: do you have some external repositories enabled, some ppa or such?
<Narc> No
<Narc> I avoided this to have a "clean" beta and be able to test it properly.
<thekorn> Narc: can you please add information about the version of unity you are using
<thekorn> by running   apt-cache policy unity
<thekorn> because I don't think it's a bug in empathy at all
<Narc> thekorn: Ok, and then I post it in a new comment ?
<thekorn> Narc: also, can you reproduce this bug with other apps
<thekorn> Narc: yes, in a comment please
<Narc> thekorn: No, it's only happening with this window, and only in empathy.
<Narc> thekorn: Ok.
<Narc> thekorn: Should I paste all the output of the command or just the version ?
<thekorn> Narc: all the output please
<Narc> thekorn: Done.
<thekorn> Narc, also please state that this behaviour is limited to empathy
<Narc> thekorn: Ok.
<Narc> thekorn: Voila. I posted what you asked for.
<Narc> thekorn: Thanks for your help.
<thekorn> Narc: thanks, I'll look at this bug in a bit, have to run for lunch now
<Narc> thekorn: Ok, have a good meal.
<rr0hit> can someone please set bug 761462 to "wishlist" ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761462 in unity (Ubuntu) "re-ordering launchers in the list (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761462
<rr0hit> sorry, ignore my request. The feature is already present on using "ctrl + drag"
<pedro_> hey folks remember that today we have a bug day for iso-testing bugs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110415
<pedro_> there's still a lot of bugs waiting to be triaged
<jibel> mvo, hi, I'm stuck with this one bug 760713, looks like it's related to nss and network manager but I can't figure out why it refuses to upgrade and I've been unable to reproduce.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760713 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760713
<jibel> there are also package from lucid installed
<mvo> jibel: thanks, let me have a look
<mvo> jibel: the report looks like there is a pin on libnss3, its definitely odd
<mvo> jibel: heh, I thnk I found it
<jibel> mvo, and what is it ?
<mvo> jibel: looks like libnss3 is giving trouble I investigate this now further
<RedSingularity> mvo: How did you narrow it down to libnss3?
<mvo> RedSingularity: I think its libnss3, not 100% sure, the log end indicates that it has trouble with network-manager and libnss3 multiple times, so I looked where libnss3 got touched first in the log and it fails pretty early libnss3-1d
<mvo> RedSingularity: I'm not 100% positive on this yet, but the apt-cache policy output hopefully helps
<mvo> jibel, RedSingularity: have you tried to reproduce it yet? if not, I will do now
<mvo> apt-clone restore apt_state /tmp/mytestdir ftw
<RedSingularity> mvo: I have not tried yet
<mvo> ok, I will now then
<jibel> mvo, I'll do, I'm on a meeting atm
<RedSingularity> mvo: were you talking about the end of the apt.log file?
<mvo> RedSingularity: yeah, usually I go from back backwards in order to try to get a idea where it stared going wrong
<RedSingularity> mvo: ahh ok.  Yeah i see it now.
<mvo> RedSingularity: and once I found the candidate (or a candidate) I grep through it to see in what ways its state got touched
<RedSingularity> mvo: LOTS of problems with the network-manager in fact.  Is that linked to libnss3?
<RedSingularity> Or just another candidate?
<mvo> I think the root is libnss3 (as network-manager needs that)
<mvo> but its always a bit difficult, the resolver log is a pain to read
<RedSingularity> oh and jibel, I think i have seen another similar to bug 761224 and empathy.  You know of any dupes as of now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761224 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04 fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761224
<jibel> RedSingularity, yes, I've added a comment, that's because the user upgraded at the wrong time, when evolution and evolution-common were out of sync on the mirror
 * mvo whishes we had a consistent archive all the time
<RedSingularity> jibel: ohh that explains it :)
<jibel> I've seen no critical upgrades to natty atm. The main issue are users installing ppa mainly xorg-edgers
<RedSingularity> mvo: so you try to trace the package all the way up the 'chain' to find the culprit?  Any tools I can use to search dependency's?  That would make life a bit easier ;)
<RedSingularity> As of now i have been using http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RedSingularity> Any command line tools though?
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: you can use apt-cache; try apt-cache --help
<RedSingularity> jibel: oh ok.  Yeah i see you looked at both reports.
<charlie-tca> depends and rdepends can be listed with it
<charlie-tca> Although to bne
<jibel> RedSingularity, and rmadison is your friend to find package versions
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: ahhhh that looks like it will work nicely :)
<charlie-tca> although, to be honest, most of the stuff is just patience trying to read logs and find the right errors
<paultag> +1
<charlie-tca> It is all time-consuming triage work to with logs
<paultag> principal of locallity, if there's an error, chances are the reason it exists is just above it
<mvo> RedSingularity: I usually use apt-cache policy, apt-cache show, rmadmison and some times synaptic and the search for dependencies search feature
<charlie-tca> I must pick the hard ones, then. Many times I have to find the error at the bottom, then dig upwards until I find what really happened
<mvo> RedSingularity: no good tools, sorry, but it would probably be a really good idea to add them
<jibel> pedro_, or any bugcontrol admin, can you renew my membership please ?
<hggdh> jibel: it will cost you one beer :-)
<hggdh> jibel: done
<rr0hit> someone please set importance to bug 754297.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 754297 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic Package Manager not responding to status change (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754297
<hggdh> rr0hit: what would be the importance?
<rr0hit> could you evaluate..new to triaging..
<mvo>  I set it to medium now
<mvo> thanks
<jibel> hggdh, Thanks Sir! I owe you a pint of Dreher
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> rr0hit: you should always try to figure an importance -- even if you end up not matching what a more experienced triager/maintainer would set
<rr0hit> hggdh: ok..yet to go through the triaging guide completely...wasnt confident..thanks for the tip nyways :)
<hggdh> rr0hit: if they do not match you should ask why, and -- perhap -- discuss why
<rr0hit> hggdh: alright.
<vish> haha! mvo is like the mama bear spoiling new triagers and setting importance for them! ;p
<rr0hit> oops...i am being "spoilt" :D
 * yofel hands rr0hit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance in the meanwhile, keep it at hand
<mvo> vish: lol
<bdmurray> jibel: we have a special bug day today right?
<yofel> iso bugs today
<awsoon> hi all, I would like to report a bug where OOo Calc hangs, is there some information that I could attach that would be usefull? #761969
<hggdh> bug 761969
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761969 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Crash on paste OOo calc (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761969
<jibel> bdmurray, correct, the target is bugs reported during ISO testing http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110415
<hggdh> awsoon: yeah, there is not much in the bug to help... can you repeat it at will?
<awsoon> hggdh: I havn't killed the process yet, I was hopping there might be a way to get a stack trace out of it or something to identify where the crash actually happened
<bdmurray> jibel: you did bug 758942 on there ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 758942 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "prerequisites for installing ubuntu are out of date (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758942
<jibel> bdmurray, Yay, I'll update the wiki page
<bdmurray> jibel: I already did
<jibel> bdmurray, oh nice, thanks
<bdmurray> jibel: there is at least one duplicate row in there
<jibel> bdmurray, hm, maybe because it was reported on many one milestone.
<jibel> s/many one milestone/more than one milestone
<hggdh> awsoon: there is, you can always use GDB to dump the stacktrace -- but if you do not have the debug symbols, it will not help any
<hggdh> awsoon: so you you have two options: (1) find out all the needed debug packages (there will be a LOT of them), and then run gdb against the pid, or
<hggdh> awsoon: (2) try to reproduce it: if you are able to, attaching the data, and describing the steps would be perfect
<rr0hit> can someone using unity pls try to reproduce bug 762001...its a fun bug !!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar causes a position shift of the window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<dlbike76> Could someone from BugControl look at bug 579876.  I can confirm that it is still occurring in Natty.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579876 in ubuntu "encrypted home directory doesn't mount after password change (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579876
<bdmurray> dlbike76: its unfortunate that this bug doesn't have a package
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  I'm unsure of which package it belongs in.  I don't know alot about encryptfs.
<bdmurray> dlbike76: could you document steps to recreate the bug in the report itself
<dlbike76> It's pretty well documented in the description, but I can add additional steps.
<dlbike76> It's basically happening when you change another user's password through either passwd or users-admin
<dlbike76> What is the name of the password module in users-admin?
<bdmurray> dlbike76: what about if you change your own password?
<dlbike76> It works fine if you change your own password.
<dlbike76> I've tested using both passwd and users-admin -> change password.
<bdmurray> dpkg -S users-admin
<bdmurray> will return the package that users-admin is a part of
<bdmurray> and that package could have a bug task for this bug
<rr0hit> please set the bug 762001 to medium importance. Watch the video attached to understand the problem.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar causes a position shift of the window (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<veger> hello
<veger> I am new and eager to help, but I am unsure where to begin... ;)
<veger> (I read the wiki pages)
<bdmurray> veger: What are you interested in?
<veger> Fixing bugs I suppose, but I guess its best to start triaging bugs first
<veger> there are 24.000+ untraiged ones though...
<bdmurray> veger: I'd start with an application you are interested in or like to use
<veger> that is a bit overwhelming: should I 'just' pick one?
<ttcudif> veger: you can look at the 5-a-day
<veger> I do not have any particular interest in an application I guess... :)
<yofel> veger: then start with any application you know and are familiar with how it works
<veger> ok, lets pick dolphin :)
<yofel> ah hey, fellow kubuntu user
<veger> ttcudif: 5-a-day? does that help new people? :)
<veger> yofel: yes
<rr0hit> please set the bug 762001 to medium importance. Watch the video attached to understand the problem. sorry for repeating this.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar shifts the window towards right (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<yofel> veger: 5 a day is a bit of a statistics competition that tracks how much people do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<seb128> seems to be a duplicate of bug #760436 rather
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window display shifted (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<seb128> rr0hit, ^
<yofel> veger: for starters read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage - I know it's long and we're working on splitting it up a bit but it gives you a general overview of what we do
<yofel> veger: you can also request a mentor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors - we currently do that as a mentoring team though which you'll be assigned to then
<veger> yofel: I read that page yes, but it contains only/mostly facts, nothing to help me start working on something
<veger> yofel: a mentor might be a good idea to help me start...
<veger> yofel: I'll join 5-a-day for starters
<trinikrono> veger: you can look at firefox :D
<trinikrono> they have lots of bugs
 * yofel looks at the 55975 New bugs in launchpad and thinks many packages have a lot of bugs :P
<trinikrono> lol
<veger> I  am looking at bugs for the kdeutils package atm, oly 19 left to pick from...
<veger> now I should try and confirm a 'New' report in order to triage it?
<yofel> veger: that's because KDE bugs get filed directly at bugs.kde.org, so there aren't many bugs filed on launchpad
<yofel> that's the start yes, try to reproduce it
<veger> heh... so I should pick another category?
<yofel> your choice, even if there aren't many bugs, fact is that there are still some there. You can always move to something else when you run out of bugs
<veger> best to start with most recent?
<yofel> yes
<rr0hit> seb128: not really sure if it is a duplicate of the bug u mentioned
<veger> ok, I confirmed #692651
<bdmurray> bug 692651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692651 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ark : when creating a zip file Ark doesn't encode accents properly (i.e. "é" "è" etc.) (affects: 2) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692651
<yofel> meet our bot
<veger> heh
<veger> ok, read the Bugs/Status page again, I could reproduce the bug from the description, so I suppose it is complete and I should set the bug status to triaged?
<seb128> rr0hit, seems the same if you read the comments
<rr0hit> seb128: it says window is displaced to the bottom away from the global menu. My problem is that window as a whole gets shifted leftwards and ends up in another workspace
<rr0hit> seb128: pls look at the video attached
<seb128> rr0hit, did you read comment #9 for example?
<yofel> veger: confirmed here too, I'll set it to triaged as it's pretty trivial to reproduce
<seb128> rr0hit, but yeah could be a different issue
<rr0hit> seb128: it says to minimize and maximize different applications, in my issue window gets shifted to right when maximizing and restoring
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's only a double click issue
<rr0hit> seb128: i think the bug you mentioned deals with vertical spacing between the global menu and the window itself which isnt my problem
<seb128> correct, they are different
<yofel> veger: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and tell me what it should get in your opinion
<veger> yofel: why only for kdeutils and not for 'KDE Utils'? Because 'KDE Utils' is the upstream report?
<rr0hit> seb128: could you set importance for the bug?
<yofel> veger: that's an automatically tracked task for the upstream bug, which is updated by launchpad itself
<seb128> rr0hit, technically I can but I prefer to let the unity guys judge what they consider it to be
<rr0hit> seb128: fair enough. :)
<seb128> rr0hit, it seems "low" to me since most users don't double click but use the buttons which don't have this issue
<yofel> veger: also the upstream bug was marked invalid as this seems to be an issue in kubuntu
<veger> yofel: I would chose 'Low' as there is an easy fix: not using those special chars... and there is not a real impact on other users
<rr0hit> seb128: probably. But i double click a lot which lead me to this one.
<yofel> veger: hm, I'll agree, but I count the possibility of using dolphin to display the files as the workaround, as ark would be still useless for chinese for example.
<veger> yofel: and now our work is done?
<yofel> veger: yes, triaging goes as far as marking the bug Triaged, then it's the developers turn
<veger> yofel: thanks for explaining!
<patrickmw> anyone feeling up to validation a raid config bug 761971
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761971 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "no notification that one of the disks has been disconnected in a raid 1 configurtion (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761971
<yofel> veger: btw. if you have problems with any kubuntu bugs feel free to ask in #kubuntu-devel too, we don't bite (do mention that you're new at triaging though)
<patrickmw> I encountered it yesterday
<veger> yofel: in the meanwhile I found another bug #668020 after looking at it I confirmed it and would like to set the importance ot wishlist. Could you take a look at it before thowing me into the deep? ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668020 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) "kcalc negative numbers ui problem (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668020
<yofel> veger: ok, that bug should go upstream to https://bugs.kde.org
<veger> yofel: oh... because it is a kde application?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and the bug is in the application itself, so the developers of kcalc need to fix this
<veger> ah, so I picked a wrong bug for a beginner :)
<yofel> (although eveyone is encouraged to add a patch with the fix for the issue to the bug too ;) )
<yofel> veger: not really, that's what we do all the time, so the sooner you get used to it the better
<veger> it shouldn't be too hard to fix this bug
<veger> ok, I'll find info on reporting a bug upstream :)
<yofel> veger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream - click on the kde logo
<veger> ok, we need to search for a duplicate report on bugs.kde.org
<yofel> veger: the kde bugtracker will show you a duplicate filing form when you want to report the bug
<yofel> errr, duplicate finding form
<veger> ok, so just report the bug?
<yofel> as for kcalc I only get one unrelated bug so it's not reported yet
<yofel> veger: yes, go ahead
<yofel> veger: you can use the same title and description for the bug as on launchpad, under "Additional Information" put a link to the launchpad bug
<veger> yofel: A full link or only the bug number?
<yofel> full link please
<veger> filed under number 271057
<yofel> kde bug 271057
<ubot4> KDE bug 271057 in general "kcalc negative numbers ui problem" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271057
<veger> nice :)
<veger> and now the LP bug needs to be set to triaged and wishlist?
<yofel> looks ok, now go back to launchad and click on "Also affects project"
<veger> ... and copy the link?
<yofel> yes, the full link to the kde bug
<veger> done!
<yofel> good next...
<yofel> veger: post the 3rd response from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20bug%20that%20should%20be%20handled%20upstream containing the kde link so the reporter knows what you just did
<veger> sounds reasonable, done!
<yofel> now, I'm going to mark this as Low, as this isn't a request for a new feature, but a bug in an existing one, even if it's minor
<veger> it is a bug and not a feature request?
<yofel> now to explain what I just did
<yofel> veger: I count pressing '-' then '5' and it showing as '5' as a real bug
<veger> yofel: true, if you look at it that way... :)
<veger> yofel: eh... you marked it 'Wishlist'...
<yofel> veger: back to the lp bug. We only track bugs in launchpad for Kubuntu that were actually introduced by us, or severe upstream bugs that justify us adding a patch. All other minor bugs on launchpad get filed upstream and then the ubuntu task is closed
<yofel> veger: thanks, corrected....
<yofel> note: this policy only applies to KDE bugs. All other bugs get marked triaged once they're reported upstream
<veger> ok: let them handle their bug as we handle our own bugs :)
<veger> if you don't mind: why only KDE bugs?
<yofel> that's mostly due to the kubuntu team bein very small and having almost no triagers working on the kubuntu bugs...
<yofel> maybe we'll do some rework there for the next release cycle. But first we actually need to update our (almost virtually non-existent) documentation...
<bdmurray> yofel: did you get more duplicates reported that way or less?
<veger> so it seems that I have a lot to learn (and here was I thinking that it would be easy and straightfordward), so I guess I'll apply for a mentor
<veger> yofel: thanks a lot for explaining!!
<yofel> bdmurray: mostly less. It's also consistent with our policy of not using apport in kubuntu bug drkonq so most bugs go directly to KDE anyway without touching launchpad
<yofel> with the old policy we had a lot of stale bugs on launchpad that either nobody triaged or long fixed bugs that were still marked as triaged since nobody cleaned them up
<yofel> *in kubuntu but drkonqi so...
<veger> yofel: are you still available for another question? Or should I really apply for a mentor first?
<yofel> still there
<veger> #590984 is implemented already in 10.10 (as it has KDE 4.5.1), so this bug should be marked Fix Released? Or should I check whether it is fixed in 10.04 as well?
<yofel> lp 590984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 590984 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 10.04 - problems with special characters in zip archives (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590984
<veger> oh I needed to put lp in front of the number...
<yofel> well, either lp or bug. 'bug' will use the default, which is lp.
<yofel> veger: if a bug is fixed in a newer release it's "Fix Release" - the main bug task is always against the development release which is natty currently with 4.6.2
<veger> yofel: eventhough the author asked to fix it in 10.04?
<yofel> if it should be fixed in 10.04 you need to follow
<yofel> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> which is only for critical bugs and would require a lucid task on the bug too. The natty task is fix release
<yofel> *fix released
<yofel> veger: also, the reporter says this has been fixed in 4.4.4. lucid-updates has 4.4.5 so that is fixed in 10.04 already
<veger> yes
<veger> so only critical bugs will be fixed in older versions, otherwise always assume current version?
<veger> and in this case I indeed need to set it to "Fix Released" after digging up some nice response
<yofel> veger: yes
<yofel> veger: fixing bugs in stable relases also needs a task opened for that release, see bug 459647 for an example on how that looks like
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 459647 in compiz (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Cannot change mouse cursor theme when compiz is enabled (affects: 137) (dups: 8) (heat: 696)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<veger> ok, is if the bug was critical and required a fix for a 10.04 a new task needed to be created for the bug, set to triaged and the 'main task' could have been set to "Fix Released"?
<yofel> yes, as the main task tracks the development release. 11.04 until next month
<veger> yofel: I updated the bug, it would ease my mind if you could take a look at it :)
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  On bug 579876 were you able to completely log in after changing the user's password?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579876 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "encrypted home directory isn't mounted if password changed by another user (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579876
<yofel> veger: looks fine
<veger> cool
<bdmurray> dlbike76: at a command prompt yes
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  My desktop basically locked up because of the home filesystem being unreadable.
<bdmurray> dlbike76: right if I logged into X that happened
<veger> yofel: thank you again, 3 to go for the 5-a-day requirements...
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  Yeah that's what I was getting at.
<yofel> veger: ah wait
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  In my opinion there should be a strong warning when changing a users password if they are using an encrypted home.
<yofel> veger: you need a *public* mail address on launchpad for 5-a-day as the emails sent by launchpad are used for the calculation, and without a public address the script has no way to identify you
<veger> heh, ok i'll make my email public... too bad for these last 2 bugs I suppose :)
<yofel> np, as I said it counts the mails. So even commenting on a bug without actually triaging it will give you credit :P (it's more to track overall work)
<hjd> Bug 467730 is similar to what is discussed above. Seg faults on startup in Lucid, works fine in Maverick and beyond. I thought I could mark it fix released and post a comment including https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed in Development release while still existing in a previous release . Does that sound reasonable?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467730 in fedora (and 2 other projects) "Segfault when launching (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467730
<veger> making my email only visible to LP users is good enough?
<yofel> bdmurray: ^ is that enough for the script?
<bdmurray> yofel: on a call
<yofel> k
<yofel> hjd: looking
<yofel> hjd: I would say that falls under the first case. Fixed but SRUable
<hjd> yofel: thanks. :)
<bdmurray> yofel: it should be
<yofel> veger: ^
<veger> yofel: ok
<BUGabundo> oias
<bkerensa> ohai
<bkerensa> :)
<bdmurray> Who wants more karma?
<greg-g> hah, what's the task?
<bdmurray> the following bugs are probably duplicates - bug 761794 761732 761666 761610 761313 761301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761794 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 139 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761794
<bdmurray> one I looked at had the following in the dpkgterminallog
<bdmurray> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.^M
<bdmurray> ^M
<bdmurray> The current CPU does not support SSE.^M
<bdmurray> Segmentation fault^M
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-16
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bugs?field.searchtext=package+139&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<bdmurray> that probably would have been easier than typing all of them ;-)
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  How do you tell for sure that they are duplicates without coredump info?
<bdmurray> dlbike76: those are apport-package bug reports about the failure of a package to install
<bdmurray> dlbike76: its not a crash report
<dlbike76> dlbike76:  So how do you tell if they are duplicates.  How do you determine the root cause?
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  So how do you tell if they are duplicates.  How do you determine the root cause?
<bdmurray> dlbike76: we'd look at the dpkg log file to see what wrong
<bdmurray> so take bug 761794
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761794 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 139 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761794
<bdmurray> and look at DpkTerminalLog.txt
<bdmurray> Configurazione di vlc-nox (1.1.9-1ubuntu1)...
<bdmurray> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bdmurray> which is kind of weird
<bdmurray> look at dmesg
<bdmurray> [ 2327.814581] vlc-cache-gen[6744]: segfault at 1f030 ip 0001f030 sp bfc4fcbc error 14 in vlc-cache-gen[8048000+1000]
<bdmurray> that's interesting
 * micahg saw one of those but didn't have time to attempt to reproduce
<bdmurray> look at bug 761666
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761666 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 139 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761666
<bdmurray> you see the same error in dmesg.txt
<bdmurray> and the same messages in dpkgterminalog.txt
<bdmurray> so while we don't know the root cause they are probably duplicates
<bdmurray> and could look for a crash report about vlc-cache-gen
<dlbike76> and the vlc-cache-gen crash report would contain the coredump to find the root cause?
<bdmurray> one of those bugs in the url I posted is not like the others and should be a duplicate
<bdmurray> dlbike76: yes, it might
<dlbike76> There are two bug reports that have different error codes in DMesg.
<dlbike76> Error 4 instead of 14.
<bdmurray> hmm
<bdmurray> well spotted
<bdmurray> dlbike76: I've found a retraced crash that looks decent
<bdmurray> its bug 761790
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761790 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc-cache-gen crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761790
<bdmurray> actually its not that great
<dlbike76> bdmurray:  The DMesg output looks different on bug 761313
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761313 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 139 (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761313
<bkerensa> ttyl
<mns`> hi, if you want unity to work well, please don't install the official nvidia driver from ubuntu. doing that here made unity run really slow. it was a bad experience. i only could solve that when i installed the 3D support for nouveau in the restricted drivers
<mns`> after that, everything is running fast
<mns`> and unity is now working well
<mns`> in the last 4 hours i was trying to understand why my phenom 2 X4 was so slow using unity + nvidia proprietary driver installed from the ubuntu repos
<mns`> then i removed it and installed support for the 3D nouveau driver
<mns`> now i'm having a good experience in using unity
<mns`> at least here =)
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> please triage this bug
<Abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/labyrinth/+bug/762525
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762525 in labyrinth (Ubuntu) "automatic deletion of nodes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rr0hit> I think bug 762455 must be in "wishlist". Could anyone mark it so?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762455 in ubuntu "Add a video tutorial for Unity instead of the default examples video and audio (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762455
<ikt> hey all, is there a better place to put this bug:
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/762125
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762125 in linux (Ubuntu) "[natty] GPU lockup (waiting for 0x00000765 last fence id 0x00000764) - ati graphics card, desktop goes into freeze loop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> technically it's a GPU issue but it was also a kernelopps and also a livecd issue
<hjd> Hi all. I'm testing natty beta 2, and discovered just a couple of words of the installation are translated if I choose language "Norwegian Bokmål". For this language it should be 100% translated, and it has worked fine before. I'm going to file a bug against ubiquity, anything more I should do to get people to look at it?
<ikt> don't expect a quick response?
<veger> ikt: hjd: the last hours shows no activity here... Since I am new to #ubuntu-bugs I cannot help you... And I do not know how long it takes before people get active around here...
<hjd> veger: ah, I see. Thanks for the warning. :)
<hjd> Anyways if anyone reads the backlog, I filed bug 762809
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762809 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation is not translated properly for language "Norwegian Bokmål" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762809
<bdmurray> ikt: the fact that the crash happened with a live cd isn't really relevant in this case
<bdmurray> ikt: the PCI id of the device would be helpful lspci --vvnn
<rr0hit> could someone set importance to bug 762001 . Watch the video attached for understanding the problem.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762001 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximizing/unmaximizing a window by double clicking the title-bar shifts the window towards right (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762001
<duanedesign> rr0hit: in the future do not 'Confirm' your own bugs. I will set the unity(Ubuntu) importance. Than you for filing that bug!
<duanedesign> Thank*
<rr0hit> duanedesign: the bug in unity was not confirmed by me. I confirmed the ubuntu task.
<duanedesign> rr0hit: oops I am sorry. I see what happened. Roman confirmed it and you just duped that confirm to the other project
<rr0hit> duanedesign: yes.
<rr0hit> duanedesign: thanks :)
<duanedesign> rr0hit: your welcome. Nice that you included a video
<rr0hit> duanedesign: i was struggling to put it in words :D
<hggdh> rr0hit: nevertheless... (1) please, do not confirm your own bugs; (2) whenever you make a change on Status, importance, or assignment, add a comment to *why* you made the change
<Ampelbein> duanedesign: why do you think this is 'medium' importance and not 'low'? If I go by the importance-wiki page, cosmetic/usability issues should be of low importance?
<hggdh> and rr0hit, how did the chat with seb end? Is this a duplicate, or not?
<rr0hit> hggdh: alright.
 * hggdh got busy elsewhere
<rr0hit> hggdh: not a duplicate
<duanedesign> Ampelbein: I probably would do Low if it did not affect usability so much
<hggdh> rr0hit: perfect. Please add a comment with a link to seb's bug, and summarise your discussion with him on why it is not a dup
<rr0hit> hggdh: the bug seb mentioned was about a displacement between global menu and the window (a vertical displacement)
<hggdh> rr0hit: reasoning is this doubt will come up again
<rr0hit> \me is digging up the logs
<rr0hit> oops
<hggdh> rr0hit: ah, and yours is a horizontal displacement, into a left/rigth workspace, correct?
<rr0hit> hggdh: yes
<Ampelbein> duanedesign: ok, was just wondering. the bug has an easy workaround (move window left after un-maximizing) and is a usability bug only so --> low
<hggdh> Ampelbein: personally, I tend to medium: most casual users will not understand (or even know how to search) what do to
<hggdh> so my inclination is slightly to medium over low
<hggdh> even more if under unity, which is already an unknown to a lot of people
<Ampelbein> fine with me
<Ampelbein> should that be mentioned on the importance wiki page?
<hggdh> I am not sure. Hell, the correct way to say it is 'I do not know'. This is my intuitive reaction to the fact that it deals with Unity, it is a weird error, and -- to me -- has a potential to hurt users
<hggdh> so... if we can generalise this, then by all means yes, it should be added there
<rr0hit> hggdh: added clarification regarding the other bug
<hggdh> rr0hit: thank you. Keep in mind that our work (as triagers) is to make a maintainer/developer happy. This also means pre-empting possible questions
<hggdh> :-)
<rr0hit> hggdh: okay :)
<hggdh> likde seb's, for example
<Ampelbein> hggdh: maybe change the wording of low to 'A usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a non-core application' and put a 'A usability issue [...] of a core application."
<Ampelbein> ?
<hggdh> Ampelbein: perfect!
<Ampelbein> bah, "Internal Server Error" after saving on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ampelbein> hmm, but it saved it. yay bugs! \o/ ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> the 'internal server error' is looking, to me, as a synonym to 'saved' ;-)
<vish> yup, it's an error that allows people to save!
<vish> err. s/that/cause
<Ampelbein> unterminated `s' command
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<ikt> bdmurray: just the ati graphics card or the whole thing?
<bdmurray> ikt: the graphics card should be enough
<ikt> bdmurray: attached
<rr0hit> could someone set importance to bug 762976 .
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762976 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Menu is too narrow with calendar hidden (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762976
<dlbike76> Hi.  I tried to convert the following bug 579876 to a question, but launchpad won't allow me.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579876 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "encrypted home directory isn't mounted if password changed by another user (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579876
<dlbike76> Do you have to be a member of bug control or something like that?
<Ampelbein> dlbike76: if you are getting an OOPS, that's "normal" unfortunately. it works if you try some more times.
<dlbike76> Ampelbein:  No I'm not getting an OOPS.  I'm getting a "Not allowed here".
<yofel> hm, could be since the bug is Won't fix and launchpad wants to set it to invalid on convert but changing won't fix bugs is bugcontrol only
<yofel> yep, timeout... *sigh*
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-17
<dlbike76> Hi - I have a question about an old bug 49740
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49740 in sawfish (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sawfish - Windows disappear from desktop, but continue to run (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49740
<dlbike76> Someone posted on the ^ above bug report that it is still occuring in Maverick, but they haven't subscribed to the bug.
<dlbike76> I requested that they report it with apport.  Should I set it to incomplete and give them time to respond?
<dlbike76> Also, the bug is supposedly fixed per the sawfish wiki.
<dlbike76> yofel:  Have time for a quick question?
<yofel> sure?
<dlbike76> Take a look at this old bug 49740
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49740 in sawfish (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sawfish - Windows disappear from desktop, but continue to run (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49740
<dlbike76> The OP unsubscribed themselves, and it was marked as expired, but recently re-opened.
<dlbike76> the re-opener isn't subcribed though, so what should I do?
 * yofel goes looking up what the hell sawfish is...
<dlbike76> It's an old window manager.
<yofel> well, according to #23 it's fixed in 1.6.0 - we have 1.5.3 so the bug is rightfully open I guess
<dlbike76> So it will likely be fixed when we pull the newest version of Sawfish.
<yofel> hm, I wonder if that version numer is accurate or we (or debian) are just horribly behind on sawfish releases
<yofel> maverick actually has 1:1.3.5.2-1ubuntu3 which seems ancient, natty has 1:1.5.3-2
<yofel> could actually be accurate, 1:1.5.3-2 from debian was uploaded Nov 09
<dlbike76> Anyone know what version the current debian unstable has?
<yofel> same, natty synced that from unstable
<dlbike76> In Nov though, wouldn't the unstable version be updated by now?
<yofel> depends on the maintainer, obviously nobody cared about updating it
<yofel> well, from our point of view it's too late for natty anyway, it would be interesting if it would happen in natty and someone could file a package update request for oneiric
<dlbike76> That's what I'm wondering, if our package maintainers could pull the newest version of sawfish.
<dlbike76> It sounds like an obscure problem, but a problem nonetheless.
<dlbike76> Is it common to ask bug reporters to try a beta version, or do we wait until the official release.
<rr0hit> could someone tell me if I am wrong to confirm bug 762968 on the basis that there are a few duplicates and that required log file is present ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762968 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-installer 10.2.159.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762968
<yofel> if it helps it's certainly useful, but if the bug is supposedly fixed in 1.6.0 it will probably be in natty too
 * yofel considers duplicates a valid reason to confirm a bug, not sure if we have an official policy on that
<rr0hit> yofel: what about presence of the required log file confirming the presence of a problem. That is reason enough right?
<yofel> can someone else look at that sawfish bug too? I don't want to judge bugs from apps I don't know scratch about...
<huibuuh> hey, can someone tell me what to do if my install hangs
<yofel> rr0hit: for confirmed certainly, as for triaged I don't know what needs to be done with the bug now
<penguin42> yofel: old bug!
<yofel> huibuuh: define "hangs"
<huibuuh> wheel cursor goes on for like forever
<yofel> penguin42: that much is obvious :P
<yofel> huibuuh: when?
<rr0hit> yofel: ohk..thanks..confirming..
<huibuuh> I tried 11.04 beta 2, it loads a window and I can choose the mp3 stuff and the "evil" drivers, after that it hangs
<huibuuh> i could connect to the wireless and open up system settings or whatever that is called
<penguin42> yofel: That bug is a mess
<penguin42> yofel: So the original reporter hasn't confirmed they still get it on sawfish for 3+ years, there are moans from half a dozen people using random things other than sawfish so they shouldn't be on the same bug in my opinion
<yofel> huibuuh: I would file a bug against ubiquity, preferebly from the live disk
<huibuuh> ok I try to start the live shizzle then, thx
<yofel> penguin42: true too, but I don't really want to close a but on the simple argument that the OP is unsubscribed if the bug does still happen
<yofel> then again, no way to know if the new poster does indeed have the same bug
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh very difficult, and comment #23 suggests there was a fix that went in
<yofel> that we never got
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm, comment 23 says there is a fix in sawfish 1.6.0, we still have 1.5.3
 * yofel gives up trying to convert lp 579876 into a question, maybe someone else has more luck 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579876 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "encrypted home directory isn't mounted if password changed by another user (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579876
<penguin42> yofel: There is an explicit mention in the sawfish 1.6.0 release notes
<penguin42> yofel: I'd say confirm that bug quoting the comment in the sawfish release notes - I have it to hand and can do that if useful?
<yofel> sure, thanks
<penguin42> done
 * penguin42 wonders what priority that should have - randomly disappearing windows would drive me nuts, so I suggest higher than 'low'
<penguin42> right, bed
<rr0hit> is it wrong to submit a patch for a bug already assigned to someone ?
<vish> rr0hit: nope
<rr0hit> vish: then, can I chang the "assigned to" field ?
<vish> rr0hit: which bug btw?
<rr0hit> vish: bug 740178
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 740178 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Update the INSTALL file. (affects: 1) (heat: 137)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740178
<rr0hit> vish: bitesize
<vish> rr0hit: in cases where i dont know the assignee personally , i find it better to state intentions to work on the bug than to just change the assignee
<vish> rr0hit: just attach your patch and ask jbicha, if he is still working on the bug
<rr0hit> vish: alright
<jbicha> rr0hit: you can go ahead and take it, thanks!
<rr0hit> jbicha: ohk. dilemma solved. thanks.
<rr0hit> jbicha: vish: I see that in unity package the dependencies listed in debian/control and INSTALL file differ quite a bit. can I replace the dependencies listed in INSTALL file with thos listed in control ?
<jbicha> well what I was doing was testing to see what was needed to get it installed
<jbicha> unfortunately I tried that on maverick where unity won't build
<jbicha> but yes, debian/control should be a pretty good starting point
<kabads> I've just tried to install flightgear on natty, but have hit a dependency problem  - is this a bug worth reporting (and if so, where is the best place to report it)?
<veger> I suppose you can leave your bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flightgear/+filebug
<veger> and yes, it is worth reporting
<veger> but first you need to check whether the bug is already reported
<kabads> veger: thanks, I'm just looking now. Although, it could be easier.
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufrequtils/+bug/763590  is there a way i can rebuild the source-package in the ubuntu-repos instead of just adding a patch to launchpad? or is this all i can do as a "normal user"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763590 in cpufrequtils (Ubuntu) "typo in de.po from cpufreq-set (cpufrequtils) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ali12341> bug 703988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703988 in vim (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete (affects: 44) (dups: 41) (heat: 312)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<ali12341> hmm different bot
<ali12341> anyway, that bug is marked "fix released" and i have a newer version of the fixed package than the supposedly fixed version, but i can still trivially reproduce this bug
<ali12341> also lots and lots of bug reports are getting marked as a duplicate of this
<ali12341> so clearly the bug is not fixed
<ali12341> so, should i report a new bug with apport, or just mark this one back to "new" or whatever?
<ali12341> can i make my own bug report not-private?
<penguin42> ali12341: Is it exactly the same backtrace?
<ali12341> i don't know
<ali12341> i reported a new bug for it now anyway
<ali12341> but it's private...
<penguin42> if it's not then it may be a different bug
<ali12341> but there's no need because it's a test system with nothing private on it
<ali12341> the original bug report is very wide ranging covering multiple crashes
<penguin42> ali12341: At the top right of the bug there is a 'This report is private' with a pencil next to it - what happens if you click the pencil?
<ali12341> ah sorry i didn't see the pencil :)
<ali12341> anyway as i was saying, the backtrace is probably different for every duplicate of 703988 of which there is about 40
<penguin42> ali12341: No the backtrace for those was very similar - that's why they got duped
<ali12341> many of which were reported after it was supposedly fixed
<ali12341> often it's not even in the same program
<ali12341> since it affects any GTK program that has menus
<penguin42> yeh but the last few entries in the backtrace were the same
<ali12341> bug 763633
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763633 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "GTK applications crash while accessing the menu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763633
<penguin42> ali12341: I'd install the debug packages for as many of the libraries as possible
<penguin42> well, all the ones in the backtrace
<ali12341> it's trivially reproducable so i'll leave that to a developer
<penguin42> ali12341: OK, but it might not be trivially reproducible on their system
<rr0hit> if a bug in a previous (no longer supported) version of ubuntu, has been fixed in the current development cycle, can I close the bug as "fix released" ?
<cdbs> rr0hit: yes of course
<cdbs> rr0hit: Unless its a big bug which can be SRUed, in that case you should nominate the bug to the stable release(s) affected by it
<rr0hit> cdbs: but the bug was reported for ubuntu 8.10 !! so update isnt possible right?
<cdbs> rr0hit: Yeah, and also mention the fact that Intrepid is EOL
<cdbs> (though not that necessary, just mark it fix released and forget about it)
<rr0hit> cdbs: okay.
<hjd> Anyone know if there are any known issues when translating bug status from Debian to Launchpad? See last comment on bug 656476.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656476 in tesseract (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] tesseract-ocr 3.0 (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656476
<yofel> could be due to the 'pending' tag on the debian bug, but I would think #launchpad would know more here
<rr0hit> could anyone set bug 763695 to "wishlist" ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763695 in gtk-recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "Cancelling encoding doesn't delete incomplete video file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763695
<hjd> yofel: ok, asked there now.
<rr0hit> could anyone set bug 763695 to "wishlist" ? Also I have reported the bug upstream ( https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3288559&group_id=172357&atid=861428 ). How do I add a bug watch?
<ubot4> rr0hit: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x2ef87e8> bug 3288559 not found
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763695 in recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cancelling encoding doesn't delete incomplete video file (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763695
<fi8er1> pidgin group chat. Can't invite buddies for a group chat
<hggdh> rr0hit: you can select "also affects project", and add the link there
<dlbike76> Hi, I think bug 49740 should have an importance of "Low" since few people use the sawfish package and a fix has been released in the 1.6 version of sawfish.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49740 in sawfish (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sawfish - Windows disappear from desktop, but continue to run (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49740
<dlbike76> Does this sound correct?
<dlbike76> If so, then could someone from BugControl set the importance please.
<bcurtiswx> cjohnston, hey, cool about the return flight.  Want to share the transport to get to the airport?
<cjohnston> Sounds fine to me.. My wife will be with me as well.
<cjohnston> mhall119 may want to share as well
<cjohnston> I vote we make mhall119 pay for it too
<bcurtiswx> cjohnston, great then :) agreed
<cjohnston> We are going to Croatia for a few days beforehand, so I'm trying to find someone there to meet up with just to say hi while we are there
<bcurtiswx> before UDS starts?
<cjohnston> yes
<bcurtiswx> cool!
<cjohnston> Last year we went to Paris for a day after UDS
<JanC> Paris for one day?
<cjohnston> That's all the time we had.
<cjohnston> She figured she may never get the chance again, so she wanted to do it to atleast say she's been
<bcurtiswx> good idea, i still have a honeymoon to plan... hmm
<cjohnston> lol
<JanC> Paris probably is a 5h drive for me, and I haven't been there since a high school trip long ago ☺
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> That's what happens when you live close to something
<JanC> and I've never been to London, I guess some day I should do that too...  ☺
<cjohnston> I went as a kid, but don't remember it.
<cjohnston> We want to go to ireland
<cjohnston> was too expensive to do while we are there this time
<JanC> hm, RyanAir sometimes has very cheap trips
<cjohnston> they dont seem to fly from where we will be
<JanC> they generally don't fly from the "main" airports but from regional airports
<JanC> (that's how they can be low cost)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<velle_frak> hello
<velle_frak> I've got a question: I can't seem to find how to mark a bug as a duplicate of another bug.
<yofel> on the duplicate, go to the top right -> mark as duplicate and enter the number of the master bug
<kklimonda> b/ 24
<velle_frak> oh dear....feel a bit stupid, I overlooked that option ;-). anyway, found it thx yofel!
<iceroot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff#Ingredients  can i do this with my private mailadress or do i needa ubuntu.com-account with a gpg-key? if so what are the steps to get it?
<iceroot> i want to post a debdiff-patch of a complete source-package
<jtaylor> iceroot: you don#t need a key
<iceroot> jtaylor: because only the person which is building the final package needs a key?
<jtaylor> the person who uploads it to the archive needs a key which is in the ubuntu keyring
<jtaylor> but if you intend to contribute more it is highly recommended that you make yourself a key and get it signed
<micahg> jtaylor: there is no ubuntu keyring for uploads :), it's whichever key is registered with launchpad for a person who has upload rights to the package
<iceroot> i am very interested in fixing packages directly instead of just posting patches on launchpad
<micahg> iceroot: only about 180 people can upload to Ubuntu, you can propose merges or attach patches to bugs to start contributing to get fixes in the archive
<iceroot> micahg: ok thank you, so i think i will start with more patches and will see what happens then
<iceroot> micahg: but the best way is to submit a patch for the source-package or just for the file which needs a fix?
<ali12341> i prefer to just get it fixed upstream and then wait for the fix to filter down through debian and into ubuntu
<micahg> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<micahg> ali12341: that works most of the time, but if a fixed is needed at the end of the release, the best way generally is to get it into Ubuntu if it's not controversial, then get it upstream and the patch dropped for the next release
<yofel> micahg: what was the process to become a MOTU again?
<micahg> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#MOTU
<paultag> yofel: IIRC it's when you've become such a pain to current MOTU that you're given upload rights
<yofel> lol
<yofel> thx micahg
<paultag> srsly
<micahg> paultag: almost ;)
<paultag> micahg: :P
<njin> hello, can someone look at bug 763485 ,thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763485 in ubuntu "unable to configure two and three finger tapping (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763485
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-09
<penguin42> bug 977143 and bug 977156 look like other instances of bug 922906 - but we don't normally merge kernel bugs - right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977143 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977143
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 977156 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922906 in linux "Kernel Oops - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c; EIP is at __ticket_spin_lock+0x8/0x30" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922906
<penguin42> actually, I'd probably add bugs 957846
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957846 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957846
<hggdh> penguin42: no, we do not normally merge them. But you may consider asking about this specific case on #ubuntu-kernel
<penguin42> ok
<nervenkitt> hi there. would be great if someone with bugcontrol privileges could have a look at the master bug for xpdf crashing on every document in precise -- it is unfortunately private: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/943195
<ubot2> nervenkitt: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 943195 not found
<hggdh> nervenkitt: the ug is now public. But I cannot see *any* duplicates there
<nervenkitt> hggdh: thanks a lot. duplicates don't get filed by apport because the master bug already exists :)
<nervenkitt> But see comments at the end of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/669211 and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/971897
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669211 in xpdf "Xpdf segfaults on start in libpoppler.so.7" [Medium,Fix released]
<hggdh> nervenkitt: re 669211 -- this is not a fix, it is a workaround ;-) and better to move the discussion to the correct bug, instead of overloading an already-fixed one
<nervenkitt> hggdh: I agree -- these comments were not mine :D (in fact they are by the debian packager of xpdf who is somewhat frustrated with xpdf breaking in Ubuntu with every new poppler version...)
<hggdh> heh. Sorry... ass-u-med the same
<hggdh> well, actually, it is, then, more of a ABI issue with poppler than anything else, I guess
<nervenkitt> ubuntu is a bit ahead with poppler packaging compared to debian -- but poppler 0.18 is now in debian experimental and xpdf has been updated accordingly. possibly all that is needed is an update to that version, i'll have a look
<micahg> nervenkitt: we have poppler 0.18 in precise
<nervenkitt> right, what i meant is that poppler 0.18 was in ubuntu before it was in debian
<nervenkitt> hmm, that's not quite true, actually. but what remains: it is only in debian *experimental*
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  I thought I might drop in here and ask - since we're approaching the 12.04 release, are you short of bug staff at all?  I'm happy to help out if you are.
<micahg> BarkingFish: we have >50k bugs in the NEW state, help is always needed :)
<bkerensa> BarkingFish: The Ubuntu Bug Squad is always looking for volunteers -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<BarkingFish> ok, cool.  I was just being my usual self, somewhere else, and moaning I'd had a bug out for just under 4 days which hadn't been triaged!  Then it occurred to me, the reason why is that you're up to your neck in bugs and possibly in need of help :)
<BarkingFish> So instead of moaning, I'll get my nose down and help you :D
<greg-g> thanks much, BarkingFish :)
<BarkingFish> just have to read up on what to do, and I'll get on
<BarkingFish> uh-oh spaghettios :P  Looks like launchpad is down
<poettone> hello All!
<micahg> LP wfm
<poettone> looking to join the bug squad, I think I need to join bugs-announce and bugs, correct?
<poettone> can someone direct me on how to setup a feed aggregator?
<BarkingFish> micahg, I'm just getting persistant timeouts when trying to view the bugs list
<BarkingFish> (Error ID: OOPS-dd8a8db066683c21c1419bcf10b2cd79)
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=dd8a8db066683c21c1419bcf10b2cd79
<yofel> BarkingFish: #launchpad is a better place to ask if you have the oops id
<BarkingFish> ok
<hggdh> poettone: you do not need to join #ubuntu-bugs-announce (but you can). #ubuntu-bugs is a good place to be and ask questions
<poettone> Thanks hggdh
<poettone> I will take part in the announce channel once I get a bit more familiar with the duties involved with triaging
<poettone> Thanks for the info and hopefully we can talk soon and irc mingle:)
<poettone> hello all
<hggdh> poettone: hello, long time no see ;-)
<poettone> haha
<poettone> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<BarkingFish> damn. Just got another oops from launchpad. And nobody in #launchpad appears to be available :(
<poettone> I've currently got 3 systems running, 2 under wubi one on a stand alone.. all upgraded to 12.04 tls
<BarkingFish> It seems to be only when I'm running searches on the bug list, or trying to get to them in the first place
<poettone> I need to figure out that launchpad thing and get my feed setup as well
<poettone> any recommend a good feed reader?
<micahg> BarkingFish: that's a known problem, try with less specific queries
<yofel> poettone: google reader, or akregator (KDE) from me, I don't know any gnome ones
<yofel> ah, brief plugin for firefox is usable too from my experience
<BarkingFish> that's annoying unfortunately. I'm trying to limit the search to: Bugs marked NEW, which affect precise 12.04 and Kubuntu only.
<BarkingFish> I can really only triage what I can verify and work on, since I'm using 12.04 and Kubuntu
<yofel> BarkingFish: blame data stored on disk and launchpad timing out until the database is in the cache
<poettone> Thanks for the info.. I was hoping for one I can install in my environment to setup launchpad atom feeder
<poettone> which I'm  unsure of what that even is at this point but will soon find out
<hggdh> poettone: there is a feed reader option on Thunderbird, and a plugin on claws-mail
<hggdh> there is also liferea...
<hggdh> I use claws-mail
 * micahg favors akregator
<poettone> yes, I was just looking at that
<hggdh> :-)
<poettone> I'm using evolution right now, have yet to try claws but I hear its pretty awesome
<poettone> I'm going to go with the lifeerea
<nathwill> claws-mail is amazing for sure :)
<nathwill> the processing rules alone...
<bucky> I want to report a bug in pulse in precise but I can't seem to get the ubuntu-bugs app to work for me
<hggdh> bucky: what happens?
<bucky> I had a terrible time with youtube skipping, went through my ondemand daemon step up quite a few times then finally found a post that said to delete ~/.pulse and log out/log in.... that fixed it!
<hggdh> and?
<bucky> I have to rm -rf ~/.pulse every time I log on to get youtube and other videos to not skip
<hggdh> and what happens with ubuntu-bugs?
<bucky> It just confuses me... I can seem to find the right place to report the bug
<bucky> *can't
<hggdh> try pulseaudio
<bucky> it's no big deal... I can delete ~/.pulse everytime before I shutdown and live with that... but it almost frustrated me to the point that I almost changed distros and I don't want that to happen to anyone else
<hggdh> bucky: it is worth the time to report it, at least to let people know there is a problem, and there is a workaround
<poettone> bucky are there any indications in the pulse file that would point  you to  the issue?
<poettone> can you tell where the pulse file is coming from and prevent that from occuring?
<poettone> or you can script it out on login
<bucky> I looked in the directory and it didn't nothing seemed to stand out as weird
<micahg> that sounds familiar
<poettone> just some thoughts but hggdh is right, reporting it is key
<micahg> ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<poettone> or remove/reinstall pulseaudio and see if that fixes it
<poettone> if you haven't tried that already
<bucky> right... I could write a script... but it was so mysterious and frustrating, I finally googled a post that fixed it for me over a four week period
<poettone> I may have missed some of your input
<poettone> yeah that is odd indeed
<hggdh> but this is all bypasses, the issue still should be looked at, and the only way is to open a bug
<bucky> I've been with precise since it just turned beta... maybe this was fixed along the way and I missed out on an update somehow
<hggdh> bucky: IDK, I rarely watch a video (anywhere) on my machine. But I have been on Precise since it started...
<poettone> agree with hggdh
<poettone> I would r/r first though if you haven't
<bucky> well, it's just me... I have difficulty with the bug reporting system and I guess it works for other people.... I know they tried to make it as simple as possible
<poettone> check deps etc
<poettone> I'm brand spanking new to it just an hour ago
<bucky> haha
<poettone> so I'm not even setup yet.. do I need launchpad or something?
<yofel> bucky: what's your problem with ubuntu-bug?
<poettone> I got my irc's setup
<poettone> he's not have a problem with the channel he just needs to find out where to report a pulse audio issue he is having
<bucky> I can't seem to get the report in the right place.. it took me to alsa and I don't even think it was for precise
<yofel> poettone: you will need a launchpad account for any bugwork
<poettone> oh I do.. ok
<poettone> I thought that was one of my steps
<poettone> :)
<bucky> yep.. I had an old one that I forgot about... and changed my passwd
<yofel> our bugtracker is part of launchpad after all
<bucky> it's a nice system if you know how to use it... but I'm old and forgetful
<yofel> bucky: you won't see 'precise' anywhere on the bug reporting form, only the package - and alsa was decided by the bug reporting system in your case
<bucky> right
<poettone> well, I admin about 200 rhel servers right now and when I found wubi I was filled with happiness
<bucky> lol
<bucky> I'll try again guys
<poettone> now I want to be a triager for ubuntu.. what do you think of that , let out a big hip hip hooray!
<bucky> hehehe
<poettone> not on bucky's machine though, it might skip:)
<bucky> I'm kind of glad it made me go through all that ondemand stuff because it is really working well now
<bucky> the new kernel is really nice
<poettone> I haven't had a chance to dive into it much but so far so good
<poettone> off to setup a launchpad account..
<poettone> I thought we would be using Jira or something for bugs;)
<bucky> gotta go.. tnx guys
<lifeless> we are using jira or something... Launchpad
<poettone> yeah, I have used Jira for a few years now, it's ok
<poettone> but I just got my LP account setup, which actually there is a bug in that process as well
<poettone> when you get your first email, you expect a 6 digit code to be included but it's not
<poettone> this has happened to me twice now in UbuntuOne and launchpad
<yofel> poettone: feel free to file a bug against launchpad on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<poettone> I reported the ubuntu one on the forum but now that launchpad just did it I might take it a step further
<poettone> thanks Yofel
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-10
<poettone> it's nice to have launchpad available right on the desktop now..
<nathwill> poettone, what?
<nathwill> do share!
<BarkingFish> ditto. I didn't know launchpad was accessible directly from the desktop either.
<Logan_> Hello BarkingFish.
<BarkingFish> hi Logan_ :)
<BarkingFish> I've sent my request for the IU keyboard up to kde development
<Logan_> Cool.
<BarkingFish> I've been through my system with a fine toothed comb, and we don't have an Inuktitut keyboard layout, that's pretty much certain
<philipballew_> How can I find out if a checkinstall bug I reported's fix will land in ubuntu 12.04?
<philipballew_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+bug/976380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 976380 in checkinstall "checkinstall creates directories and files in //usr/*" [Medium,Fix released]
<micahg> philipballew_: therés a note in comment #2 to say which version it landed in
<philipballew_> micahg, Yeah, I know that. it says its in checkinstall-1.6.2-3ubuntu1 but how can I see if that version is going to land in 12.04
<micahg> philipballew_: that's the version in 12.04
<philipballew_> hum. odd as i am runing 12.04.
<philipballew_> maybe I will update again or something
<philipballew_> philip@PrincessLeia:~$ checkinstall -v
<philipballew_> checkinstall 1.6.2
<micahg> philipballew_: you want apt-cache policy checkinstall
<philipballew_> micahg, thats right...
<philipballew_> philip@PrincessLeia:~$ apt-cache policy checkinstall
<philipballew_> checkinstall:
<philipballew_>   Installed: 1.6.2-3ubuntu1
<philipballew_>   Candidate: 1.6.2-3ubuntu1
<philipballew_>   Version table:
<philipballew_>  *** 1.6.2-3ubuntu1 0
<philipballew_>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<philipballew_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<philipballew_> shoot...
<astraljava> Hi gang, I'm working on Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu, acting as a QA person for both projects, and working on bugs that affect these projects (primarily, but others as well of course). How should I go about when I'd want to have privileges for setting f.e. bug Importance and other properties?
<astraljava> Is it the BugSquad that I should apply for?
<dlentz> astraljava, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<astraljava> dlentz: Ok, thanks!
<crass> can anyone confirm what the latest oneiric zlib version is?
<crass> I think a security release has broken previous zlib compressed streams
<seb128> crass, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zlib
<seb128> 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3 	release (main) 	50 weeks ago
<seb128> crass, didn't change for a year,no security update
<crass> when running pngcheck a warning message is output "zlib warning:  different version (expected 1.2.3.3, using 1.2.3.4)"
<Pici> 1.2.3.3 is in lucid and hardy
<crass> I'm wondering if that's causing some of my png files to appear corrupt
<crass> Pici: is it possible that pngcheck for oneiric could have been compiled against this older lib?
<seb128> crass, no, can you run ldd $(which pngcheck) and copy that to pastebin?
<seb128> oh, it's the other way around, hum
<seb128> crass, yeah, pngcheck didn't get rebuild or uploaded since lucid
<crass> ok, so maybe that's just a red-herring then
<Pici> crass: no, you were right.
<crass> Pici: I mean a red-herring wrt the file corruption
<Pici> crass: oh, yes.
<crass> ok, the file is truncated, so that's why, suckage
<poettone> Hi everyone!
<poettone> question  for someone
<dlentz> !ask | poettone
<ubot2> poettone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<poettone> Thanks and yes, I've read that somewhere before..
<poettone> I have recently setup two ubuntu 11.10 machines, one using wubi on top of windows Vista, the other on bare metal. I noticed on my wubi machine under the network applet it shows "wired connection 1" last used 1 minute. The bare metal machine has nothing listed under the applet but I'm on that machine and connected.  I think I need to report this as a possible issue with the applet itself. Does anyone know where to post this as a possible
<poettone> thanks
<candtalan> I have a dell inspiron 1300 and tried ubuntu 12.04 daily build and also beta2, but cannot get to a desktop at all, how to file a bug?
<astraljava> candtalan: You're gonna have to be more specific than that. In which phase does it stop? What are the things you see before it doesn't go to a desktop? And what exactly means you can't get to it? Any error messages? What do you see when you hit Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<candtalan> ctrl alt f2 (not f1) tried and it does not offer a terminal. live cd seems to hang after end of red progress dots
<candtalan> install from boot menu does not get to even an early stage. Install from the alternate cd beta 2 seems to complete but boots then does not run
<candtalan> Would be good to    do a (test) and then file a bug - but what is th ebest test? just th elive cd beta 2 not running??
<candtalan> Or the beta 2 alternate  installed  not running after boot?
<astraljava> candtalan: After the successful install from alternate, what happens when you try to boot?
<candtalan> astraljava: I see a good grub menu (lots of other partitions on this demo laptop) then get b43-phy0 errors firmware file(s) not found b43/ucode5.fw and b43-open/ucode5.fw not found. These are wireless?? I an using ethernet wired
<astraljava> candtalan: I've seen that error before, but not sure whether it's the reason for the halting. Hold on for a moment, please.
<astraljava> candtalan: Can you try adding a kernel parameter 'b43.blacklist=yes' for the next boot?
<candtalan> will try that
<candtalan> astraljava: it booted! I may hav eadded the param incorrectly I saw a fleeting 'unknown parametter 'blacklist''
<astraljava> candtalan: I saw from the bug report that there's such a warning, but that it boots for others, too.
<candtalan> I added the string into  text lines  after using 'e' at the grub menu
<candtalan> shall i  now try to do updates from this situation or what?
<astraljava> candtalan: You can, I'm still reading the one huge bug report on the matter to find out what's the situation atm.
<candtalan> ok thanks. I will  try  updates - it is installed as beta 2 currently so there are many updates I guess
<candtalan> there are 498 updates :-)   here we go
<astraljava> Yep, good luck. Looks like that missing firmware is an upstream bug, not a ubuntu-specific. Been open for about a month now.
<candtalan> astraljava: Thanks for your help! Bye
<astraljava> See ya, and while it's not fixed still, keep using that kernel parameter.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-11
<bdmurray> jibel: did you end up testing bug 946709?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946709 in update-manager "Upgrade 11.10 ->12.04 fails with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for libnih1, probably a dependency cycle."" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946709
<candtalan> astraljava: 'b43.blacklist=yes' for the boot param  (Dell inspiron 1300) was needed even after updates, however  when I installed firmware-b43-installer from ubuntu software centre it re booted normally! can I add something to the 'bug' report maybe?
<astraljava> candtalan: Yes, you left before I managed to type that out correctly. :) There hasn't been a fix to the issue, but that's the workaround advertised. You could hit the 'affects me' button/link/whathaveyou on LP bug #956677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956677 in casper "Live CD boot fails, b43 error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956677
<astraljava> Although, I wonder why it's set as a casper bug. Oh well *shrug*
<candtalan> ok sorry. (way past my bed time...) I will  go to 956677  and thanks
<astraljava> NO worries, and thanks for helping ubuntu get better. :)
<astraljava> jibel: Could you take off the Studio alternate links from precise dailies in the tracker? They're just possibly confusing drive-by testers, as no image has been rolled since late January. Thanks!
<thumper> can I please get someone to look at bug 954736?
<thumper> particularly to make it public if possible
<astraljava> oops: Preparing to replace libreoffice-core 1:3.5.1-1ubuntu5 (using .../libreoffice-core_1%3a3.5.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<astraljava> dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal bzip2 read error: 'DATA_ERROR'
<astraljava> Anyone up who's up to par with this latest upload?
<micahg> astraljava: sounds like a local issue
 * micahg gives this a try
<astraljava> micahg: Further reading: http://paste.ubuntu.com/924365/
<micahg> seems like a bad download
<astraljava> Ok, I'll purge and re-download.
 * micahg is trying an upgrade now to confirm
<astraljava> micahg: Yep, works now, thanks.
<micahg> astraljava: can you file a bug against dpkg to recover a little better from that (might already be a bug for it)
<astraljava> micahg: Of course.
<micahg> thanks
<astraljava> micahg: bug #978587
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978587 in dpkg "dpkg should recover more gracefully from decompressing errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978587
<jibel> astraljava, ack. looking
<ersi> I'd like to point out that 2012-03-14 as already passed, ie. the time for previous Bug Squad meeting (It's in the topic) :-)
<Streamstormer> Hello, can somebody take a look at this Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/978920
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978920 in ndiswrapper "BUILT_MODULE_NAME[#] required if linux-headers-* is installed/updated after the ndiswrapper-dkms package" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> hum. And the next next meeting already passed in the Wiki
<krnekhelesh> I have a question, if a bug reported upstream and in ubuntu get fixed first upstream...does the update trickle down to ubuntu automatically
<krnekhelesh> or does it have to be merged into ubuntu as well?
<krnekhelesh> I am referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/976624
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 976624 in totem "Add support for keywords" [Undecided,In progress]
<ersi> krnekhelesh: If it's been long enough, it'll be automatically synced from Debian when the next cycle/window opens (If the fix comes to Debian Unstable that is)
<ersi> If it's after a release cycle freeze, there have to be a release person manager sir/madam who gives it a Freeze Exception to get merged/worked into the current cycle
<ersi> If you're interested and can hang on, I can go get the documentation on how the whole package eco system works
<krnekhelesh> ersi, sure I'll to see the documentation
<krnekhelesh> it is mostly a backend fix...no changes in the interface or anything
<ersi> I'll give you a nudge with the link if I find it - maybe doesn't explain this current scenario perfectly, but might still be interesting :)
<krnekhelesh> ok
<Guest76264> bdmurray: did we skip the meeting today?
<Guest76264> gah, I've got to fix my nick
<krnekhelesh> can someone give this bug high priority? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/931982
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931982 in unity "Ubuntu 12.04 Launcher too slow on showing with autohide enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<s9iper1> sure high ?
<krnekhelesh> s9iper1, it affects the functionality of the launcher - an important component of Unity..
<s9iper1> sorry i can not set its imp bec its reported in  upstrem
<krnekhelesh> you mean ayatana-team?
<s9iper1> yes
<krnekhelesh> can somebody have a look at this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/965643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965643 in compiz "Unity 5.8: auto-hide using mouse reveals launcher inconsistently" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> I am unable to confirm since I think it is not exactly valid..however it better to get another person's opinion before marking it invalid
<krnekhelesh> also could someone mark this bug as medium priority https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/972542
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972542 in unity "Alt+F2 does not allow to run "app" if "app-something" is present too (e.g. totem)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> krnekhelesh, that's a duplicate of bug #842108
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842108 in unity-lens-applications "run command (alt+F2): results do not contain the exact match" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842108
<krnekhelesh> seb128, thnx...I will mark it duplicate then
<seb128> krnekhelesh, yw
<seb128> thanks for triaging ;-)
<krnekhelesh> seb128, can I interest you in 1 more bug report whose priority needs to be set?
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/975869
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975869 in unity "The Unity is not in sync with the automatic wallpaper changes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krnekhelesh> it needs a medium or high priority
<hggdh> krnekhelesh: this is also an upstream bug
<seb128> krnekhelesh, I set it to low, it's transient, not the default and most people don't use animated wallpapers
<krnekhelesh> hggdh, upstream? do you mean it has been reported before?
<krnekhelesh> seb128, thnx a lot
<hggdh> krnekhelesh: no, it was not reported for Ubuntu
<krnekhelesh> hggdh, oh ok, in that case I will try to also attach that upstream bug...
<hggdh> but for UNity (upstream).
<seb128> hggdh, krnekhelesh: it's correctly triaged, nothing need to be changed
<krnekhelesh> do you remember which package it was reported against?
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<hggdh> krnekhelesh: in general, the folks here can only work with Ubuntu bugs (bugs that show '(Ubuntu)' after the name
<seb128> hggdh, well for unity dx works with unity upstream components
<seb128> but yeah, unity issues are probably better discussed on #ubuntu-unity
<hggdh> seb128: yes, but dx (and you) are a special case, not the general one
<hggdh> heh
<seb128> hggdh, cf what I just said ;-)
<krnekhelesh> hggdh, ok I understand...
<hggdh> seb128: we we typing at the same time :-)
<thomi> Hi, I'm able to get unity to crash with the latest unity packages, but apport/whoopsie never reports the bug. Is there anything I can do to diagnose why that might be?
<lifeless> well, whoopsie may already know about it
<lifeless> its part of the design AIUI to not file new bugs once we have a crash for it
<lifeless> whoopsie talks to daisy, and daisy is not a bug tracker
<htrex> hello
<htrex> I need an hand to identify a source package for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/954021
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 954021 in ubuntu "composited desktop environments wont autoload from gdm/lightdm when using i915" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htrex> Unity 3d wont start at boot when using Intel integrated GPU
<htrex> while it works well with AMD discrete GPU
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-12
<Logan_> Does anybody else here use the Firefox extension for Launchpad improvements, including stock responses for triagers?
<Logan_> I can't seem to get the stock responses to work in the latest version.
<tjr-> I'm trying to get more information on a bug during installation during the 'Setup and Install Package' step.  All the information the log says is "Depends: xxx but it is not installable".  How can I try and get more information about hwy it is not installable?
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979686, can anyone set the priority to medium?'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979686 in unity "Dash: Inconsistent hover/highlight/clickable area behavoir" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> nik90, done
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/973277
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973277 in apt "Default MaxReports of 3 skews statistics in error database" [Low,New]
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/973227
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973227 in network-manager "Live session, access points no more showed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-13
<veger> I could use some help in further processing bug #911260
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 911260 in mail-notification "Notify OSD integration instead of popup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911260
<veger> The issue is still present in Precise, so I suppose the next step is to file an upstream report?
<veger> But I am wondering where to send the upstream report to?
<veger> the source package comes is merged from Debiam, so the report should go to Debian?
<veger> I decided to send an upstream report to Debian, we'll see from there :)
<veger> Could someone set its status to Triaged and the importance to Wishlist? (bug #911260)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 911260 in mail-notification "Notify OSD integration instead of popup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911260
<krnekhelesh> can anyone set this bug report to medium priority https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/979699
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979699 in gnome-settings-daemon "Display on external monitor reverts to mirror display on restart and logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> krnekhelesh, that bug seems buggy, in session it should work, login screen and boot are plymouth and lightdm issues and duplicates
<krnekhelesh> seb128, oh...so you think they are related to plymouth and lightdm
<seb128> krnekhelesh, that bug is not very useful, hard to say
<seb128> krnekhelesh, boot is plymouth
<seb128> the login screen is lightdm, unity-greeter uses gnome-settings-daemon but I think it doesn't use the xrandr plugin
<seb128> then the session store configs through gnome-settings-daemon xrandr
<seb128> which works
<seb128> so it's not broken for everybody for sure
<krnekhelesh> seb128, ok...but it is an issue...for me in the login screen I get duplicate display rather than an extended display
<seb128> not sure if the user means the login screen doesn't follow the in session config
<seb128> krnekhelesh, right, that's a known issue for years, nothing is configuring the login screen resolution
<seb128> like the in session config is user specific
<seb128> the login screen is shared between all users
<seb128> so they don't use the same config
<krnekhelesh> ah ok
<krnekhelesh> because I thought I had it working before...
<krnekhelesh> but I guess when I created additional users then the problem kicked in
<seb128> well maybe your driver or xorg was defaulting to something else
<seb128> or you had autologin or something
<krnekhelesh> so does that mean that the mockups made for the login screen do not apply for multiuser computers
<seb128> krnekhelesh, what mockups?
<krnekhelesh> the one with the login screen on the primary computer and ubuntu logo on the other
<krnekhelesh> I'll find the link, 1 min
<seb128> I'm not sure that got implemented fully this cycle
<krnekhelesh> it did not..but the login screen part was
<krnekhelesh> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MT5Qrouudu9EftJdbtuz-Z1l26bDUDlcpPD52YsABYM/edit
<seb128> krnekhelesh, what is? then it regressed I guess, in any case login screen doesn't run unity so it's not an unity issue in any case
<krnekhelesh> nvr mind..its not that link
<seb128> and I don't think it used gnome-settings-daemon for display config either
<krnekhelesh> ok..
<seb128> so it would rather be an unity-greeter bug
<krnekhelesh> yes
<krnekhelesh> I'll link that package to the bug
<seb128> but well your issue seems different from the one described on that bug
<krnekhelesh> for the user, the configuration is back to "same image on both monitors" ... and I have that as well but only during the login screen and boot process
<krnekhelesh> I'll ask the user for confirmation
<seb128> krnekhelesh, your issue is bug #907128 or similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907128 in unity-greeter "Displays on wrong monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907128
<krnekhelesh> hmm, for him the lightdm starts on the plasma tv only right? but for me it starts on both the displays
<seb128> krnekhelesh, ok, yours is bug #959592 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 959592 in lightdm "Multi monitor mirrored instead of using primary/selected monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959592
<seb128> I told you it was reported :p
<seb128> it should took me a bit to find the right number
<krnekhelesh> awesome...yup this is what i fce
<krnekhelesh> face*
<seb128> krnekhelesh, I can confirm the bug, if you reconnect the external screen it works, so the code is there it's just an init issue
<krnekhelesh> seb128, yes I just tried it out by switching account and then removing and reattaching the monitor
<krnekhelesh> you are right
<seb128> krnekhelesh, I will triage it
<krnekhelesh> seb128, thnx
<dupondje> What permissions are needed to set a bug to 'Won't Fix'?
<seb128> dupondje, bugsquad membership I guess
<dupondje> seb128: well i'm bugsquad member, but can't set to 'Wont Fix'
<roadmr> dupondje: what's the bug # ?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/558913
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558913 in cryptsetup "Cryptsutup out of date in Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> Triaged & Won't Fix are grayed out for me
<dupondje> any idea's ?
<roadmr> dupondje: hmm I think only bug control members can select those statuses
<roadmr> dupondje: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<dupondje> I see :) Could I get added?
<krnekhelesh> dupondje, yup Triaged, Won't Fix and the bug priority are only for ubuntu bug control members
 * dupondje hates applications by email :) To much typing work.
<roadmr> dupondje: if you fulfill the requirements, you could be added :) in the meanwhile, it's OK to ask for importance and status changes in here, someone from bug control can help you
<dupondje> I fulfill all your requirements ;)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/558913 => wont fix please :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558913 in cryptsetup "Cryptsutup out of date in Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> dupondje: Although I do not doubt you fulfill the requirements for -control, this is the process in place... you got to apply ;-)
<EvilResistance> i was reading through the bugs on the ZNC package, and this one seems outrageously old, considering the stable versions in lucid and onwards are newer than the specified versions (hardy's a different story, but still):  LP Bug 343494
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 343494 in znc "Security Issue in all ZNC <0.066" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343494
<EvilResistance> should this still be listed as "confirmed" given that there's fixes in lucid and later (i.e. newer versions)
<hggdh> EvilResistance: you could, yes. But the point in the bug is that we need a patch to apply to it
<hggdh> (it is already known to be real)
<EvilResistance> hggdh:  you mean a patch to apply to hardy?
<EvilResistance> TBPFH, the ZNC devs extremely *rarely* fix things with patches, but rather just go and fix with next upstream
<EvilResistance> in which case the fix would be an update
<EvilResistance> given this from the changelogs for 0.066: How can I protect myself?
<EvilResistance> Upgrade to ZNC 0.066 or newer or unload webadmin.
<EvilResistance> and even that there has security holes
<EvilResistance> in which case i'd probably have to be talking to the MOTUs about updating the packages in hardy (which i hear is a general no-no)
<hggdh> indeed -- we do not, as rule, update to a newer version of a package
<EvilResistance> then the bug is therefore not fixable by rule
<EvilResistance> and will indefinitely remain confirmed, or rather should be marked somehow as "not fixable"
<hggdh> EvilResistance: no, the bug is -- theoretically -- fixable, by a patch
<EvilResistance> but only in theory
<EvilResistance> by your own admission the package won't be updated to a newer version
<EvilResistance> (by rule)
<hggdh> no. Someone interested in it could build a patch
 * EvilResistance wishes that person luck, because god knows they'll need it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-14
<njin> bug 981540
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981540 in linux "[gm45] False GPU lockup EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981540
<coutts99_> bug 981087
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981087 in thunderbird "thunderbird exits if i'm scrolling down the text of an e-mail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981087
<ockham> can someone provide me with an answer to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121986/how-do-i-report-printing-related-bugs
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> ockham: Can you describe your bug a little?
<ockham> penguin42: if Libreoffice's printing workflow language is set to PDF, printing appears to be quite a bit slower than if it's set to a Postscript level.
<ockham> what seems to be particularly long with the PDF worflow is the time between individual pages of a multi-page document
<ockham> that time is much shorter if I'm using Postscript workflow
<penguin42> oh hmm - let me try and write an answer in ask ubuntu and then lets go from there
<ockham> penguin42: sounds good!
<ockham> btw, as ubuntu-bug already offers audio, storage, and display related problems (all with quite complex stacks), maybe it should also offer printing related?
<ockham> penguin42: ^
<ockham> *preparing to file wishlist bug against apport*
<penguin42> ockham: OK, see that
<penguin42> ockham: Seems a reasonable request
<ockham> penguin42: just filed bug 981586 for that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981586 in apport "Apport should offer printing related bugs on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981586
<ockham> wait, let me change that bug title
<ockham> better: bug 981586
<ockham> hm, ubot only strikes once?
<ockham> anyway, it's 'Apport should offer a "Printing related problems" option on startup' now
<penguin42> yeh, just set the status on it
<penguin42> ockham: OK, so going back to your problem - if you get libreoffice to produce a postscript or to export to a PDF file how are the speeds when producing and viewing them?
<ockham> penguin42: i'll try that in a sec
<ockham> both seem equally fast
<ockham> btw, what's also funny is that i can't seem to select postscript level 3 -- it always goes back to level 2 when opening the settings dialog again...
<penguin42> ockham: OK, I don't know the difference between 2 and 3; ok, so if I get this right you're saying printing pdf is taking much longer than printing postscript, but producing either ps or pdf from libreoffice takes about the same time?
<ockham> penguin42: yup
<penguin42> ockham: OK, so now you produced the pdf and ps files  if you print the files do they take similar times or does the pdf still take a lot longer? (Oh and when we say a lot longer, can you give me some idea of the two times)
<ockham> penguin42: the problem is, i don't have the relevant printer available right now...
<penguin42> haha ok, well that's what I'd try - are we talking seconds or minutes?
<ockham> TBH i'm doing this for someone else. person says it's 2 vs 10 min for 30 pages
<penguin42> ok, that's a big difference
<penguin42> ockham: What type of printer?
<ockham> HP photosmart C4380
<ockham> as for the driver, cups says  hpcups 3.11.7
<ockham> connected via wifi
<ockham> but that's probably the kind of stuff i should probably fill into a cups bug now?
<penguin42> ockham: Yeh
<penguin42> ockham: I can think of a few reasons; if the pdf file is much larger then maybe that's the issue; or maybe it always converts the pdf to postscript internally that takes a bit longer; but then the other thought is that inkjets have a lot of different modes - especially the photo ones where they adjust the different qualities and stuff, and I'm just wondering if it's making different choices on the two routes
<ockham> penguin42: that's about what i figured too, but hey, why not let uptream ponder this?
<ockham> ;-)
<ockham> btw, my sample pdfs that i just generated are about 3 times smaller than the corresponding ps files
<penguin42> ockham: They probably won't ponder it too much unless you can give them a sample that exhibits it
<penguin42> ockham: are his pdf's huge?
<ockham> penguin42: i guess no; just ODTs with no photos etc
<penguin42> oh, ok that's very odd
<ockham> penguin42: ok, posted bug 981620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981620 in cups "Printing a LibreOffice document via PDF workflow is much slower than with PostScript workflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981620
<ockham> (and bug 981606 along the way)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981606 in libreoffice "Cannot select Postscript level 3 printing workflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981606
<penguin42> ockham: That might be printer specific - so you probably need to add some more information; e.g. printer that the libreoffice currently has selected?
<ockham> you mean that latter Postscript level bug? or the other (PDF vs PS) one?
<penguin42> the postscript level bug
<ockham> added printer information
<coutts99_> bug #981656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981656 in linux "le kernel paging request at b696c010 (dup-of: 981655)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981655 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at b696c010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981655
<coutts99_> bug #981657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981657 in linux "le kernel paging request at b696c010 (dup-of: 981655)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981657
<penguin42> coutts99: Those are all from the same user, but the other 2 versions of the bug have much better back traces
<coutts99_> penguin42: i've makred tha later two as duplicates of the first
<coutts99_> penguin42: im new, is that the best thing to do? :)
<penguin42> coutts99_: Normally we don't dupe kernel bugs, it might be worth putting comments in to say they're similar
<coutts99_> penguin42: ok, can i de-deuplicate them? I thought they were all the same bug reported multiple times
<penguin42> coutts99_: Yeh I agree in this case, although for kernel ones best to ask in #ubuntu-kernel, also although normally we dupe to lowest number, it's best to dupe to the one with the best description/logs - in the oops text
<coutts99_> penguin42: ok, noted
<penguin42> coutts99_: if the oops text absolutely match it's a pretty good guess
<bmoresbest55> i am having a bug where the computer shuts down almost all the way. it goes almost into a sleep/hibernate mode instead of shutting down. everything is off except for the power. is anyone else having this same problem?
<dlentz> bmoresbest55, is this a laptop?
<bmoresbest55> yes
<dlentz> what kind?
<bmoresbest55> dell m1530
<dlentz> mayb eit's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/944772
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944772 in linux "shutdown does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<penguin42> it can often be very BIOS specific
<bmoresbest55> BIOS? is there any way to modify it or anything else to fix?
<wmp> hello
<wmp> maybe in 12.04 i found bug in locale
<wmp> but - i dont know ;)
<wmp> in my system  mon_decimal_point is empty
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-15
<nik90> can someone mark this bug priority to high?
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/982343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982343 in unity "App's icon remains in launcher also if I've cancelled its installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> It could be a potential blocker for precise
<nik90> seb128?
<hjd> Hi, could someone please mark bug 577728 Triaged/ High ("Renders essential features or functionality of the application or dependencies broken or ineffective")? And it should probably be subscribed to someone who would deal with the rebuild, but I'm not sure who...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577728 in tuxcmd "tuxcmd: Access violation on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577728
<cprofitt> anyone have a link to a resource that will help me properly report a regression involving 12.04 and Nvidia drivers?
<cprofitt> hey ogra_
<cprofitt> hello ashams and mrand
<cprofitt> either of you have experience with video issues?
<ashams> cprofitt, unfortunately not, sorry :( but you may want to ask the question so any one else can catch it
<cprofitt> alright
<cprofitt> I just updated earlier today on my 12.04 test box... the update included a kernel update, xorg update and nvidia driver update... after doing so Unity 3D was able to login, but performance was like a slide show and not really useable. I manually installed the Nvidia 295.20 drivers after trying to determine what was at issue and not finding anything. After this Unity 3D was useable, but games that depend on 3D were not. In both scenarios Unit
<kklimonda> cprofitt: ask folks in #ubuntu-x about it
<kklimonda> cprofitt: it sounds like bug 981019 but it hasn't yet been triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981019 in nvidia-common "3D desktops crash or are unusably slow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981019
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-08
<wagafo> Can anybody take a look at bug 1026257  and 1112142 ? They seem related to 1020980 , but I don't know if the latter has fixed the formers, or there is still some issue there...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1026257 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "UpdateManager.backend.InstallBackend() incompatible API change" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026257
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1112142 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with libc-bin in _run_in_dialog()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112142
<trinitonadam> Ask someone to look at 1049467
<trinitonadam> Ask someone to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sessioninstaller/+bug/1049467
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1049467 in sessioninstaller "Multimedia plugins installer says "Python," rather than the Videos application, needs me to install plugins" [High,Confirmed]
<wagafo> Can anybody take a look at bug 1026257  and 1112142 ? They seem related to bug 1020980 , but I don't know if the latter has fixed the formers, or there is still some issue there...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1026257 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "UpdateManager.backend.InstallBackend() incompatible API change" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026257
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1112142 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with libc-bin in _run_in_dialog()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112142
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1020980 in Software Updater "update-manager API change breaks apturl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020980
<TheLordOfTime> any other bugcontrollers around?
<fm__> could someone open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1113831 ?
<ubot2`> fm__: Error: launchpad bug 1113831 not found
<fm__> it was set to private accidently
<bdmurray> probably only the reporter can fix it
<fm__> bdmurray, the account that set it to private has been created today
<fm__> https://launchpad.net/~bippy62
<bdmurray> I don't see how that is relevant.  I can not view the bug report and am guessing that only the reporter is subscribed to it so subsequently only they (or someone directly subscribed it) can fix it
<fm__> i am subscriped to it as well. it was public for the last three months.
<Aaron> oh was it.,.
<bdmurray> then you should be able to make it public unless something in Launchpad has changed
<Aaron> This sucks i was on vacation, on South America for 2 Months, and now i see my Karma points and are back to 0,
<Aaron> i need to do more Work, now.... ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-09
<melodie> hi
<melodie> there is this bug which is not solved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/1025094
<melodie> and this buddy found a turn around for it:
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1025094 in gnome-system-tools "Change Advanced User Settings Window is taller than my screen and I can't press 'ok'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,275.msg1899.html#msg1899
<melodie> would it be worth suggesting to patch it with his turn around which means just changing one word : vertical, and replace it for horizontal, in one line of the users.ui file ? Or is it better to wait that someone changes it very seriously (and during this time we can't use it in all screens ?)
<freakynl> How do I get someone assigned to a bug - or well - generally get someone to notice it?
<hggdh> freakynl: you do not assign other people to a bug, ever. But you can (1) post the bug here (type in 'bug xxxxxx') (2) email one of the devel mailing lists. No matter what, do explain why you think that looking at this bug is more important than looking at any other bug
<hggdh> in other words, give reasons of why one should stop and work on your bug
<freakynl> hggdh: well, most importantly, it's ignored for 3 months. It's not hugely important (definitely not to me, I can fix stuff manually easily) - but some kind of response would have been appreciated
<freakynl> bug 1111852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1111852 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli bug - buffered fileio mode not saved across reboots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111852
<freakynl> Even assigning it a state of 'paused because of more important stuff' would have been appreciate. Now it's like nobody ever looks at it, which doesn't raise much confidence for something that's promoted as a server OS
<hggdh> freakynl: does this happen on 12.04? What about 13.04?
<hggdh> yeah, it will happen on 13.04
<hggdh> same version
<hggdh> freakynl: I marked it triaged, and added the workaround as shown in the iscsi-target thread; I do not have time to prepare a patch right now, but I will try to get it done as soon as possible. I also pinged the server team about it (but bear in mind that 13.04 is being released, so I would expect people to be quite busy
<hggdh> freakynl: also, we have more bugs that people to work on them...
<freakynl> hggdh: If you're busy or too loaded on other issues that's fine - my issue is largely with the lack of response, that doesn't raise confidence :). As you already saw the fix is rather simple though :). Fact that 13.04 has the same version is rather worrying too imho, updating kernels and neglecting their userland tools probably isn't advised by anyone... Thanks for the re's :)
<hggdh> freakynl: actually, this goes back to Debian, we just import the package from there. We will need to get the fix into Debian as well
<freakynl> hggdh: well thanks - gotta run
<melodie> hello
<melodie> about this bug:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/1025094?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025094 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Change Advanced User Settings Window is taller than my screen and I can't press 'ok'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> someone at Linuxvillage found a turn around: http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,275.msg1899.html#msg1899
<melodie> what about using it for a fast fix until it could be worked on a better way ?
<melodie> would it be a possible option ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-10
<melodie> good night
<Morpheaus> Hello - how do I report a bug that revolves around the linux-image-generic package?  Seems that wlan is broken in 3.8.0-17-generic on a MacBook8,2 - works perfect if I switch back to 3.8.0-16-generic...
<Morpheaus> I guess technically it's 3.8.0.17.32 vs. 3.8.17.31 - the 33 update just looks related to to Highbank...
<Morpheaus> err 3.8.17.31 = 3.8.0.17.31
<Morpheaus> where do I go to submit a kernel related bug for raring?
<Morpheaus> just tried ubuntu-bug linux - received "The problem cannot be reported: This is not an official Ubuntu-package.  Please remove any third party package and try again" - using linux-image-generic - should I be using a different kernel for raring?
<Morpheaus> is tim.gardner@canonical.com ever on any of the channels?  he's the package maintainer...
<Gorka> Hello guys. I can't lock my screen (Ctrl+Alt+L or via menu) and I am not sure against which program I should report the bug. Any ideas?
<brendand> Gorka, most likely 'lightdm'
<Gorka> Thanks a lot brendand.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-11
<psusi> bdmurray: why did you mark #1167171 as a duplicate of #1152921?  One seems to have nothing to do with the other...
<bdmurray> psusi: it was based off what xnox said in #ubuntu-installer
<bdmurray> it looks like they were offline and trying to upgrade which won't work
<psusi> ahh... boy that was not at all clear from the bug description ;)
<psusi> but the comments in the fix I see now indicate that
<psusi> I suppose that also explains why the logs looked like it was trying to install packages instead of the uual copy the live fs
<psusi> that confused the heck out of me
<bdmurray> yeah, I thought the upgrades used to me more obvious in syslog
<bdmurray> s/me/be/
<psusi> why can't an upgrade be done offline?
<bdmurray> I believe it tries to upgrade every installed package which aren't necessarily on the media
<psusi> I had thought upgrade just deleted all of the normal system directories from target, then copied the live fs over just like a normal install...
<bdmurray> It makes a record of the packages installed on the system and reinstalls them
<psusi> or maybe that was a separate replace option?
<bdmurray> psusi: you might be interested in bug 1168126 I'd seen a comment from you in some bug that spurred digging into it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1168126 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubiquity package hook sends too many bugs to grub-installer" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168126
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-13
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> I'm about to obtian a backtrace for X, and the GPU is Nvidia ..
<sary> what is the correct dbg package name for X as " xserver-xorg-video-<name>-dbg. " ?!
<hggdh> sary: there are most probably more than just one... you will need additional packages. What I usually do is get the core dump, run gdb on it, and then look at the unresolved symbols warning messages; then I install the respective packages, and try gdb again
<hggdh> of old we had a script that would look at a package, and backtrack for the .dbg (or .dbgsym) packages, but it is not working (and I still did not have time to look at it)
<sary> hi hggdh, noted! thank you .. i'll try that.
<sary> done, haven't noticed any symbols warnings! Now am not sure what to do to make X crash or lock up as in the last lock up all i did was launch the Dash by hitting the Supre (win) key .
<sary> !bug #1163651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163651 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates (Ubuntu) "X froze with nvidia-310-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163651
<sary> I'm SSH'ing to that machine , it's not locked up , and it's in the other room downstairs.
<hggdh> sary: probably you will need to ssh in, find which process locked up, and gdb it
<sary> hggdh: okay.
<sary> i also have an old X crash report ..
<sary> !bug #1001066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X froze with a crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001066
<sary> what you think i should do with both!
<sary> also , as it's not clear yet wither it's an X, or a GPU driver issue .. for #1163651, to which package should it be assigned to!
<hggdh> sary: the current assigment is good. Someone from the X team will look at it, and will adjust as needed
<sary> hggdh: Alright, thanks alot! :)
<sary> I've just assigned the X.org x-server project , this is how it looks like now .
<sary> !bug #1163651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163651 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates (Ubuntu) "X crashes with nvidia-310-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163651
<sary> what should i do about #1001066 , should i remove it! if so , how can i ?
<hggdh> sary: if the bug is yours (you opened it), and it is no longer valid/usable/applicable, you can change the status to INVALID, and add a small blurb explaining why you did so
<sary> hggdh: Great, that's good to know.
<sary> I just went to see the sick machine , i think it's locked the screen is forzed and the mouse doesn't move at all!
<hggdh> sary: if you can ssh in, you can find out more
<sary> Yeah , am in , and ran " backtrace full "
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-04-14
<hggdh> sary: you might also want to run a 'thread apply all bt' to get all threads (if nothing shows up on the 'bt full' you ran)
<sary> hggdh: noted, thanks :)
<sary> so the command is " thread apply all backtrace " .
<sary> I've just SSH in over a screen session , and ran " cat /proc/kmsg " , " tail -f /var/log/syslog , and xorg.0.log
<melodie> hello
<Dark_light> I'm having issues with 13.04 both in the live session and when trying to install it
<melodie> hi Dark_light latest nightly build ?
<Dark_light> the one from yesterday
<Dark_light> the issues are
<Dark_light> 1- in the live cd apt-get can update but can't install anything
<Dark_light> it can't locate any package
<Dark_light> the second issue is when trying to install it the installer hangs
<Dark_light> pretty much at the begininng
<Dark_light> before partitioning
<melodie> in the live can you ping google from console ?
<melodie> as user "ping www.google.com" ?
<Dark_light> yep
<Dark_light> I'm in the live session right now on irssi
<Dark_light> so I'm definetly connected
<melodie> no lost of packages ?
<melodie> ok
<melodie> can you try changing mirrors with the software-gtk stuff ?
<Dark_light> nope no package loss
<melodie> software-properties-gtk
<melodie> either from within Synaptic or otherwise
<melodie> if you have Ubuntu main repos switch to another which might seem relevant to you
<melodie> this could allow narrowing to see if apt-get is broken or if it is just the mirror you are no which is not available
<melodie> are on*
<Dark_light> humm apparently after enabling universe apt-get seems to be working but is htop in universe?
<melodie> I think so
<melodie> I install it too usually
<Dark_light> well then that was my fault
<Dark_light> still there's the biggest issue the installer just hangs
<melodie> there is a log somewhere
<melodie> have you looked at the content of the fail message ?
<Dark_light> there's no fail message it just sits and load ad infinitum
<melodie> Dark_light look here please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<Dark_light> I'm looking at the debug file in /var/log/installer
<Dark_light> apparently it fails to set the locale
<melodie> which locale is your's ?
<Dark_light> I've tried with both my language (italian) and plain english but it fails in both cases
<Dark_light> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<melodie> Dark_light read carefully the page I pointed to, follow the steps, put the content of the log files listed in that page to pastbin keep the link to pastebin logs in a safe place (in your browser and on a piece of paper) and I will provide a more relevant chan adress for you
<Dark_light> ok just a sec
<melodie> Dark_light that should be the one: #ubuntu-testing
<melodie> they will tell you if there is a more relevant one anyhow
<Dark_light> the only log present are the ones in /var/log/installer
<Dark_light> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dark_light> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dark_light> ops
<Dark_light> sorry about that
<Dark_light> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707491/ this is the paste
<Dark_light> of the debug file
<melodie> Dark_light try the change dedicated to testing please
<melodie> <melodie> Dark_light that should be the one: #ubuntu-testing
<Dark_light> you mean the channel?
<melodie> yes sir
<Dark_light> ok will do, thanks !
<melodie> the chan (sorry for the mistake)
<Dark_light> melodie: it's invite only :-\
<melodie> oh ?
<Dark_light> oh wait no
<Dark_light> god know what I wrote before
<Dark_light> *knows
<melodie> ?
<Dark_light> I'll ask there now
<melodie> strange, I clicked on my link and arrived to #ubuntu-quality
<Dark_light> yep it goes there
<melodie> ok
<melodie> bye
<wmp> hello, how to debug and report bug in dpkg?
<wmp> in 13.04 ?
<penguin42> what type of bug?
<wmp> penguin42:
<wmp> dpkg: ../../../lib/dpkg/dump.c:301: varbufdependency: Warunek zapewnienia `dop->up == dep' nie został spełniony.
<wmp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<penguin42> what's that in English?
<wmp> no, polish
<penguin42> yeh I don't know Polish; what does it mean in English?
<wmp> export LANG=en_GB  dont help
<penguin42> ?!
<wmp> if isnt true ;)
<penguin42> ok, so assertion failure I think
<penguin42> ok, so that's dpkg itself by my reading, so submit a bug against dpkg by   ubuntu-bug bpkg
<penguin42> dpkg
<wmp> ehhh wheh we fix ubuntu-bug crash when packet dont exist
<hggdh> wmp: but dpkg *is* installed
<wmp> hggdh: ubuntu-bug bpkg
<hggdh> wmp: ubuntu-bug dpkg
<wmp> yes, i know ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-07
<satyakaki> hi
<Noskcaj> hey satyakaki
<satyakaki> hey
<satyakaki> can u help in connecting cdma dongle in ubuntu
<compukid> Hi, could I have some help with a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-08
<GortiZ> Hi to all, I need an help to decide on which package I should submit a bug.
<GortiZ> the bug is 1242321
<GortiZ> on dmesg it seems that the usb is having trouble, but I couldn't decide if it should belong to linux-image-generic or to udev (i guess linux-image-generic)
<jibel> GortiZ, it sounds like a driver issue, so 'linux' would be appropriate. But unless you're certain it is exactly the same hardware it is better to report a new bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<jibel> GortiZ, for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<GortiZ> jibel: mhmm I'm quite sure it's not the same hardware, I'll check with the other guy and in case report a new bug. Thanks for the support!
<jibel> your're welcome
<warren-hill> bug with my huawei EC1260-2 modem -- What package should it be reported against?
<wagafo> Can anybody mark bug 1282299 as Triaged, if you agree?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282299 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox not added to indicator-sound menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282299
<hggdh> wafago: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-09
<basketball> Why is my bug #1303230 still undecided
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303230 in linux (Ubuntu) "hp office jet 100 mobile printer will not show up in printer list and a bunch of errors when i connect printer and run tail -f /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303230
<basketball> i can not print until it is fixed
<hggdh> I guess the question is moot now...
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-11
<k_alam> Hi, I have reported two bugs (against indicator-datetime in Trusty) which should be triaged by now. Please check & mark these as triaged. ..........1. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1302004 .......2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1303249......Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302004 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator-datetime still doesn't list all events for today's date (Trusty)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1303249 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator-datetime doesn't show evolution/eds calendar color for all-day events (Trusty)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-12
<spec4d> Is anyone else blocked from logging in to launchpad because it doesn't recognize your e-mail address even though it is already tied to your account
<spec4d> ???
<tarpman> spec4d: hasn't happened to me. you might get better results asking in #launchpad
<spec4d> Thanks. I'll try that.
<Janusz> Hello. When I play a WideLands for a while, then Ubuntu log-in screen appears and I can do nothing - I'm not able to write my password, and only hardware reset helps.
<Janusz> I use 14.04 here.
<hggdh> Janusz: pleasetry #ubuntu+1
<Janusz> hggdh, Thank You.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-04-13
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1306840 as triaged? (I'm a bit torn between low or medium, it's pretty easy to work around, but rather annoying it doesn't work in the first place...)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306840 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "There are dead link in System Settings -> Security & Privacy -> Security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306840
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-07
<stormbrew-> there's a pretty significant bug in libstdc++6 version 5 from the ubuntu-toolchain-r/test ppa on ubuntu 14.04 (all std::error_codes compare not equal with each other, works fine on 4.9 and below), but I'm not sure how/where to report it. The PPA doesn't seem to accept bug reports. I read reportingbugs and it didn't really clarify the issue for me, but maybe I missed something.
<ogra_> stormbrew-, talk to doko or infinity in #ubuntu-devel
<stormbrew-> k
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-08
<Mate> hi. how could i get debug symbols for upstart=1.5-0ubuntu7.2? it's missing from precise-updates on ddebs.ubuntu.com (but arm* is there)
<bladernr`> anyone around?
<bladernr`> What should I file a bug against for the live USB environment?
<bladernr`> specifically, persistent storage doesn't seem to work on my 14.04 USB stick
<davmor2> bladernr_: interesting one
<davmor2> bladernr_: possibly casper
<bladernr_> davmor2: yeah, it kinda sucks... I spent 2 hours installing packages to one only to find out they all disappeared after I reboot :(
<davmor2> bladernr_: but maybe have a word with cyphermox
<bladernr_> cyphermox estas aqui?
<bladernr_> davmor2: I will have pie next month.
<davmor2> bladernr_: did you do a persistent install, it might be that the usb installer screwed up
<cyphermox> sí
<davmor2> bladernr_: oh why you in London
<cyphermox> bladernr_: how did you setup that usb stick>
<bladernr_> I created it using usb-creator-gtk (Startup Disk Creator) and specified a 4GB persistent file (on a 16GB stick) and the installation appeared successful (I can boot it and do stuff)
<cyphermox> was usb-creator up to date, and which version of usb-creator? I think I remember something about this recently?
<bladernr_> So as above, after that, I booted from it, installed a ton of stuff, rebooted and the ton of stuff was gone.
<bladernr_> ummm hold on.
<bladernr_> Yeah, according to apt-cache, 0.2.56.3 from trusty-updates
<cyphermox> yeah, might be broken
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/0.2.66
<cyphermox> I'll try to get the SRU soon for the persistence part, guessing you're booting in EFI
<bladernr_> Ahhh... interesting.  I did boot in EFI mode
<davmor2> bladernr_: fancy not knowing that do you not just sit there all day reading bug reports ;)
<cyphermox> it's easy to check, in the grub menu verify whether you have 'persistent' set as a command-line parameter for the kernel
<davmor2> bladernr_: man just as well I know cyphermox rocks right ;)
<bladernr_> cyphermox: where would that be on the live stick?  etc/grub.d?  in which case there's no instance of "persistent" in any boot option.
<bladernr_> davmor2: I know he does
<cyphermox> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bladernr_> davmor2: he works harder than the two of us combined
<bladernr_> ^^ that's not saying much
<bladernr_> cyphermox: no such thing.
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> ok, hold on :)
<davmor2> bladernr_: I have to break his stuff to you know
<bladernr_> come on now, we know you just use a bunch of shell scripts for that ;-)
<davmor2> bladernr_: I wish
<bladernr_> sudo ./do_daily_work.sh --time 8h --user davmor2 --no-interrupt-nap
<davmor2> bladernr_: hahahahahahahaha love it
<cyphermox> bladernr_: heh, I can't find it either right now, but I also didn't use usb-creator to make this usb key
<bladernr_> cyphermox: no worries... to double check, I'll do it the hard way (reboot and examine them from the menu then)
<cyphermox> looks like usb-creator would mangle any *.cfg in boot/grub
<bladernr_> damn... I could have just looked at /proc/cmdline too.
<bladernr_> :/
<bladernr_> in any case, when I boot the EFI launcher, the grub menu does not include 'persist' in the kernel boot options.  After booting the Legacy loader instead, /proc/cmdline DOES show persistent in the options.  I'll try again that way :)
<bladernr_> cyphermox: ^^
<cyphermox> you mean in non-EFI?
<cyphermox> that's expected
<bladernr_> yeah, non-EFI
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> gfxboot-theme-ubuntu does add it, but only just before starting the kernel, that's why you don't see it in F6
<bladernr_> yep, I thought as much.  the boot menu on this server gives me both options so I'd been booting in EFI until now.
<cyphermox> like I said, it's a matter of preparing the SRU for that fix from Yu Ning
<cyphermox> in the meantime, you can add 'persistent' yourself unless it's lots more work
<davmor2> bladernr_: so you in london I don't think you did answer me
<cyphermox> ... or edit whatever file is in boot/grub/*.cfg to add it there, should be enough to convince things to work
<bladernr_> cyphermox: ok... thanks!
<bladernr_> davmor2: on the way back from a sprint in early May I'm doing an overnight layover in London.  Staying out by LHR but gonna come into the city for a while to do ... stuff... not sure what yet.  There will be Pie... and likely Filipino or Curry... not sure yet.
<roadmr> curry pie
<bladernr_> roadmr: there IS that...
<roadmr> yum :)
<bladernr_> Now if only we could have sprints in Montreal again... I miss the good Poutine.
<bladernr_> and smoked meat.
<pieter2627> How would new peeps get involved in solving bugs (specifically papercuts as described on the bugsquad wiki)?
<brendand> bladernr_, you want *really* good asian food
<brendand> bladernr_, the place - http://www.tayyabs.co.uk/
<brendand> bladernr_, - you *will* need to queue :)!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-09
<billy_> Hi, is anyone online atm?
<billy__> Hi is anyone online?
<billy__> I've signed up to help with bug triaging but I haven't heard anything yet
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-04-10
<ePirat> Hello
<ePirat> I think I found a regression in the linux kernel shipped with ubuntu 15.04 (kernel 3.19)
<ePirat> after some time my wifi connection behaves as it has dropped (but still displays as connected)
<ePirat> this seems to only happen after some amount of data has been downloaded
<ePirat> if I boot with 3.16 kernel I am not able to reproduce this, so I think this is a regression.
<ePirat> as far as I understood I need to identify the version (and commit?) that breaks it, but I have no idea how to do so
<ePirat> especially since it takes some time to reproduce the issue this isn't easy
<ePirat> any hints/help much apreciated
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-12
<Raydiation> its been 6 months, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/php5/+bug/1509817
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1509817 in php5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libxml_disable_entity_loader is not theadsafe" [Undecided,New]
<Raydiation> how long does ubuntu need for security bug backports :D
<rbasak> "
<rbasak> I'll include this in the next php5 security update.
<rbasak> "
<Raydiation> when is the next php security update
<rbasak> The last update was  2015-10-28
<teward> ^
<rbasak> Presumably when a high importance vulnerability is found.
<Raydiation> high as in buffer overflow?
<rbasak> We're offtopic here though. If you want to discuss this more, take it to #ubuntu-server or for the security team to be involved #ubuntu-hardened pleaes.
<Raydiation> i see i did not know which channel to go to
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-13
<]Oscar> I'm trying to install 16.04 beta 2, but it crash with grub-uefi. It is impossible to close the error windows, so the crash report does not start, and there is no bash active... Can I help you with this in any way?
<]Oscar> I was installing it on an SSD
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-15
<Frantic> Hey guys, I'm on 16.04 beta, want to make a bug report, what do I do?
<Frantic> The "ReportingBugs" page in the title doesn't actually have a link to the bug tracker
<Frantic> ok then, I'll fuck off
<hggdh> flocculant: I am sorry, what is it you would like to do on this bug?
<hggdh> flocculant: move the assignment from nautilus to thunar?
<flocculant> hggdh: that sounds right - I found that debian issue while fiddling about with thunar on xubuntu
<flocculant> I assume
<hggdh> OK. I added an upstream task for Thunar so that we have the bug# there. LP reported back that this upstream bug is also referrenced on bug #1546695
<ubot5`> bug 792085 in udev (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1546695 Automatic remount of safely removed usb 3.0 drive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792085
<hggdh> ah, a dup
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-16
<waldelf> hi there..
<waldelf>   before reporting a bug i just wanted to see if i am alone with this one...
<waldelf>  i've got a dualscreen setup and everytime a monitor goes to sleep plasmashell "partly" crashes..   that means it doesn't entirely crash and restart.. it just sits there
<waldelf> without widgets and panels... and one of the screens is black and does't react to rightclick.. the other screen still shows the context menu
<waldelf> using plasma 5.5.5 here on kubuntu 16.04 beta
<waldelf> thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-11
<as_> hello? i have a problem?
<as_>  I use ubuntu14.04LTS, and when i hit the poweroff button at tty1-6, the system shutdown immediately?? is this a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-04-14
<wahbwahb1> Hi! I'm trying to build emacs using snapcraft and I'm running into this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1611505 - where 'loaders.cache' doesn't get copied into the snapcraft container. I was wondering if anyone can help. Here's my snapcraft.yaml: https://gist.github.com/benwah/7f027dbb50ec2279ba3d603145040546
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1611505 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "gdk-pixbuf cache is missing from snap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wahbwahb1> After I build the snap, I seem to find this `loaders.cache` file in the expected location, under ./prime ./stage ./parts/emacs/install
<wahbwahb1> First time trying to build a snap FYI
<brain_> Just a heads up.  I believe I found the solution to a pretty critical bug that causes gnome-shell in Ubuntu 17.04 to crash a lot.
<brain_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs38/+bug/1682631
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1682631 in mozjs38 (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes in libmozjs on x86_64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> brain_: Do you end up with a .crash file in /var/crash?
<brain_> Yes, but I believe it's fairly worthless.  For one, the dbg package doesn't exist, so I don't have debug symbols.  But more than that, I've pretty much confirmed that the package's own tests segfault all over the place because it's not being compiled with the right arguments.  So I believe it would be fruitless to look at the crash file because you'd be chasing an improper compiler optimization which would be a nightmare to diag
<brain_> nose
<bdmurray> brain_: If the crash file were submitted to the Ubuntu Error Tracker it would be automatically retraced with the dbg symbols and then a crash signature would be generated. That is used to then aggregate the crashes so we have an idea of the scope of impact.
<bdmurray> brain_: So if you were to file it, if it hasn't been already, then I could do a bit more research into the matter and prioritize the bug appropriately.
<brain_> How do I file one from the past using my .crash file I have saved?
<bdmurray> Is there a .uploaded file corresponding to the .crash file? If so run 'sudo service whoopsie status'. If not run 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/$file.crash'. Then check the whoopsie log for an OOPS ID.
<bdmurray> e.g. Reported OOPS ID 0d3ef9fc-2154-11e7-bc49-fa163eba73df
<brain_> Here's one:  Reported OOPS ID 3f8b3c3c-2158-11e7-9ffd-fa163e839e11
<brain_> I don't know what your classification system looks like, but I would think this bug is hard to classify.  It doesn't look like it always crashes in the same place.  I've seen crashes occur in libmozjs-38-0, other times in libgjs, other times in gnome-shell.  The time and place and frequency of the crash also probably depends on the javascript gnome extensions that people have installed.
<bdmurray> but rebuilding mozjs38 not gnome-shell helped?
<brain_> Using the -fno-strict-aliasing flag, yes.  My friend with the same setup was experiencing crashes much more frequently with me, and he's gone a long time now without a crash.  But I think the fact that the package's own tests no longer segfault is the best piece of evidence that it works
<brain_> Here are some others:  d3ba2dc8-2158-11e7-8d8f-fa163ef911dc  d889b8aa-2158-11e7-b7fe-fa163e192766
<bdmurray> brain_: Okay, I've subscribed somebody more familiar with the package. Thanks for the information.
<brain_> Cool, thanks.
<bdmurray> If you don't hear anything early next week, feel free to track me down.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-11
<ads20000> Please could a Bug Control member mark this as Won't Fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1252909 I marked it Invalid but I'm not sure that's the correct resolution for the bug
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1252909 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus takes no notice of my selection in File --> Properties" [Low,Invalid]
<ads20000> Also please could you mark it as still affecting the Trusty and Xenial series? Pretty sure they still have the Files traditional menus?
<ads20000> actually I'll ask vanvugt (who's leading the Files bugs cleanup) to do this and others that I come across which need this doing for :)
